# Cartera (esperemos) mas arriba que abajo



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Bueno pues abro un hilo nuevo donde pondre las operaciones que voy haciendo, y el motivo para comprar o vender.

En Abril de 2020 abri el siguiente hilo:

Mi lista de la compra para esta crisis

El motivo para crear un nuevo hilo es que mi filosofia de inversion ha cambiado bastante conforme me he ido metiendo en el mundillo de la bolsa estos meses y me he dado cuenta de que: 1. por un lado la bajada que yo pensaba que se iba a sostener en el tiempo en realidad se dio la vuelta y muchas cosas que me gustaban volaron y 2. en este mercado absurdamente bipolar empece a encontrar empresas que tenian una calidad buena o muy buena a precios de quiebra. Literal.

En base a ello pense en ser mas ambicioso y asumir un riesgo/volatilidad mayor en mi cartera, a cambio de tener unos retornos sustancialmente mayores. Basicamente pasar de asegurar un notable con mi cartera anterior e ir a por la matricula de honor, a costa de meterme un ostion gordo. Puerta grande o enfermeria. Ni mas ni menos.

Cual es la razon para hacer esto? Por un lado debido a mi formacion y carrera profesional tengo unos conocimientos financieros y de mercados muy altos, entonces en el fondo me dio por pensar, no tiene sentido que teniendo la suerte de que tengo estos conocimientos debido a mi trabajo, aproveche y tome mas riesgo que el que otra persona tomaria?

Por otro lado tambien tengo bastante tolerancia al riesgo. Es algo que, basicamente, me pone. No soy de los de mirar lo que puede ir mal y desplumarme sino de pensar "y si va bien y me forro"? Esto es muy importante y probablemente lo desarrolle mas adelante. Basicamente antes de invertir uno debe conocerse a si mismo y operar en base a la forma de ser de cada uno. Si uno es miedoso de por si y no arriesga en nada en la vida, probablemente no tenga sentido que se lo juegue todo a chicharros.

Voy a dividir el hilo en 3 post distintos. Este inicial, para hablar de mi libro, un segundo con mis posiciones y un tercero con mis errores y aciertos hasta ahora, mucho mas centrado en los errores con el objetivo de mejorar a futuro. Cuando hablo de errores o aciertos no me refiero a errores o aciertos en una empresa en concreto sino mas bien a errores o aciertos en la forma de invertir.

Respecto a las empresas en las que voy invirtiendo, probablemente a lo largo del hilo ire comentando de ellas con mayor o menor detalle (soy una persona bastante perezosa, lo siento!).

Si se me van ocurriendo mas cosas ire actualizando cualquiera de los mensajes iniciales.

Quiero dar las gracias a toda la gente del foro que esta ahi y me ha ayudado y ensenado tanto estos meses. No hace falta nombrar a nadie porque ellos saben quien son.

Un saludo a todos y feliz 2021, nos vamos a salir este ano!!!

HORIZONTE TEMPORAL: El horizonte temporal de inversion para la mayoria de empresas es a al menos 5 anos vista. Por ejemplo en Morses llevo un 37% de rentabilidad. Eso parece que esta muy bien pero es UNA MIERDA en mi tesis de inversion, porque a 5/10 anos cuento multiplicar por 10 mi inversion en Morses (desde los 36 peniques de mi primera entrada). Por tanto si manana morses la hunden a 40 peniques o menos, yo voy a ser la persona mas feliz del mundo, porque me muero de ganas de aumentar la carga (se me escapo por un dia aumentar a 32 peniques).
Con esto quiero decir que el horizonte temporal es algo FUNDAMENTAL para cualquier inversor No es solo pensar en el tipo de empresa que quieres invertir, tambien pensar en cual es tu horizonte temporal de inversion. Te sientes tranquilo con una tesis de inversion a anos vista? eres capaz de ver que ganas un 200 o 300% y no vender? Te gustaria mas entrar en algo a unos meses vista? Hazte todas esas preguntas y cuando tengas respuestas lanzate a invertir. Pero hazlo en ese orden, nunca al reves.


BROKER. Es importantísimo que antes de invertir el primer euro tengáis claro qué tipo de broker se adapta más a vuestras necesidades. Tendréis que considerar cosas como las regiones en las que vais a operar, el tipo de empresas, si vais a usar opciones u otro tipo de derivados, cuánta sensibilidad tenéis respecto a las comisiones etc. También el país en el que estéis. Yo por ejemplo estoy en UK y tengo dos brokers. Uno bastante paco para el ISA, que es una cuenta por la cual puedes invertir 20 mil libras al año y todos los beneficios de capital y por dividendos tienen CERO impuestos. La única pega es que está limitado a acciones de UK y de grandes mercados, América, acciones grandes en Alemania y cosas así. Vamos que no puedes comprar la small cap de turno que cotiza en HK. Aparte de eso tengo IB para el resto. Lo bueno de IB es que las comisiones son razonables y tienes una cantidad de mercados enorme, lo cual me ayuda mucho para el tipo de operaciones que hago (si me salen bien los warrants de triterras por ejemplo, puedo pagar 10 vidas de comisiones de IB)

IMPUESTOS. Relacionado con lo anterior, es importante tener claro los tipos impositivos para los rendimientos de capital y dividendos en el país en el que resides. También que tipos impositivos en dividendos tienen las empresas en las que quieres invertir. Por ejemplo se que en Francia, Italia, Alemania y demás te meten una puñalada enorme. Se que en algunos de esos sitios puedes reclamar parte de la.apsta y en otros no. Luego hay países como UK, Chipre, HK, cayman etc. Que no retienen nada en origen. Y a mí en UK por ejemplo, tengo 2000 libras exentas de divis al año y 10 o 12 mil de incrementos de capital. Por eso para mí hasta 2000 libras al año, en el fondo tener dividenderas en IB escojo tenerlas en el ISA a efectos fiscales. Pero claro no me puedo pasar con superdivis o ya me jodería nada menos que al 38% de retención a partir de esas 2000 libras. Es por eso que como no tengo globaltrans en el ISA llevo una carga normalucha, pero si lo tuviera, le metería 10/15 mil libras tranquilamente. Por tanto quedaros.con la idea que no es sólo buscar buenas empresas, es buscar buenas empresas teniendo en cuenta como tributa ese tipo de empresa. Entiendo que en países como España es más sencillo que en UK pero no está de más pararse 15 minutos a pensar esto

FORMA DE OPERAR: Debido a mi trabajo tengo unas limitaciones que probablemente casi nadie (o sin el casi) tenga en el foro para operar:
1. Tengo que pedir permiso a mi jefa para cualqueir tipo de operacion, sea de compra o venta
2. No me dejan entrar en IPOs de primeras
3. Si las acciones no son de indices principales, ademas de mi jefa me lo tiene que aprobar compliance
4. Una vez me lo aprueban tengo UN DIA para poder cerrar la operacion
5. Tengo que tener las acciones un MINIMO de un mes en cartera. Si durante ese tiempo la accion se va al infierno, BASICAMENTE ME JODO
6. Hay determinados productos que no puedo usar. Por ejemplo puedo comprar pero no puedo vender calls, y cosas asi
Debido a todo esto, yo no puedo hacer algo que me encantaria, basicamente pillar las acciones que me gustan, ponerles una orden al precio al que me gustaria entrar, y si entra pues estamos dentro y todos felices. Eso hace que lo normal es que yo entre a precios algo por encima de los que podria entrar operando libremente, y que a veces porque mi jefa tarda un par de dias o tres en aprobarme una operacion, directamente la accion se dispare y me joda la operacion. Por tanto esto es otra cosa mas que tengo que tener en cuenta para operar. Un yo soy yo y mis circunstancias de libro.

SECTORES. Una cosa que siempre discuto con gordi. Merece la pena entrar en buenas empresas de malos sectores? Mi respuesta (y yo creo que la suya tb) es que POCAS VECES. Tendria que ser una empresa BRUTALMENTE buena para ello. Un ejemplo es ARLP con el bueno de Joe Craft (su CEO) al mando. Pero claro Joes hay muy poquitos, y por ejemplo en ese sector (carbon) no basta con ser un 90% de Joe para sacar la empresa adelante de forma satisfactoria para los accionistas. Todo esto para decir que NO EMPIECES PENSANDO EN X EMPRES, empieza pensando si ese sector es un buen secotr para hacer dinero como accionista. Y ojo, repito, para hacer dinero como accionista. No te dejes llevar porque la empresa vaya bien, ganen dinero, sea un secor con buenos sueldos. Eso nos vale mierda hablando mal. Se trata de que TU hagas dinero, no los ejecutas.
Como saber si un sector es bueno? Yo tengo una regla MUY PACO pero que en el fondo funciona bien. Fijaros en las aerolineas, el precio de las empresas, y eso que muchas han hecho con los anos contrasplits que son trampas al solitario. Cuando ves empresas como IAG a dos pavos, preguntate, cuanto valia hace 10 anos, hace 15? y entonces LO VES. Ves que esas empresas solo han DESTRUIDO valor para el accionista en anos. Prueba a mirar los bancos. Cuantos bancos espanoles valen mas de 10 pavos, que es un precio de mierda? hay alguno? de memoria no se me ocurre NI UNO. Porque? Pues porque la banca es un sector de putisima mierda para invertir.


AMPLIACIONES. Las ampliaciones de capital no son necesariamente malas. PERO. PEEERO es la forma mas EFECTIVA de destruir valor para los accionistas. Por tanto no se puede decir de forma tajante que una ampliacion de capital es mala, pero la mayoria lo son. Como saber si una ampliacion es buena o mala? pues facil, miras cual es el PER de la empresa, y si ese PER es alto y hacen una ampliacion, y la empresa va bien y sabes que esa pasta se usa para crecer, entonces no es necesariamente mala. Puedes estar mas o menos a favor, pero no te van a desplumar.
Si la empresa por contra esta en la mierda, el per hundido y hacen una ampliacion simplemente porque estan con el agua al cuello y van a usar los millones que les trincan a los accionistas para pagar deudas, entonces date por jodido hermano. Y piensa que cuanto mas baja este la accion por PER y cuanto mas pasta necesita la empresa, mas van a tener que ampliar para sacar la pasta que necesitan. Y cuantas mas acciones amplian, mas bajo el precio de ampliacion. Resultado? TE ESTAN DILUYENDO BY THE FACE. Por tanto hay que tener muchisimo cuidado con las empresas con mucha deuda y bajos margenes. Cuando veais margenes operativos de mierda HUIR. Cuando veais empresas con mucha deuda, especialmente en relacion a su EBITDA ( los ratios dependen del sector, pero por encima de 3,5 o asi ya es mucho) HUIR. Cuando veais empresas con margenes de mierda y mucha deuda HUIR HUIR. Cuando veais empresas que son SUPER CICLICAS con margenes de mierda y con mucha deuda, todo esto en un punto bajo del ciclo HUIR HUIR HUIR. Y cuando digo huir no habllo de, ah ahora bajo un 20% esta baratisima!! ahora entro. No hermano. Huye y no mires atras. Ejemplo? IAG

ADVERTENCIA: Mi objetivo NO es recomendar a nadie que invierta en NINGUNA de las empresas que yo expongo aqui. Simplemente comparto mi cartera para ayudarme a mi mismo un poco (poniendo orden a mis ideas y teniendo a mano los numeros de la cartera) y para que otros usuarios puedan aumentar sus conocimientos, aunque sea minimamente, a la hora de analizar empresas. Algo FUNDAMENTAL es que cuando uno invierta en bolsa haga su propio analisis y estudio y jamas invierta en base a que otra persona/empresa lo dice


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Cartera:


EmpresaFecha entradaPrecio medio entradaPrecio actual
(actualizado cada dos meses
1 enero 2021)Rentabilidad cotizacionRentabilidad dividendosBritish American Tobacco (BATS)29 Octubre 202024.88 libras27.08 libras9%Gazprom30 Octubre 20203.055 libras4.107 libras34%Kistos11 y 24 Diciembre 2020
5 Enero 20211.408 libras1.635 libras18.5%Morses14 Octubre 202036 peniques49.35 peniques37%Dream International2.66 HKD2.81 HKD5.5%BABA24 Diciembre 2020228 USD231.21 USD1.5%Boohoo2.61 libras3.43 libras31.5%Finvolution2.15 USD2.64 USD23%QFIN12.36 USD11.65 USD*-6%*Golar (GLNG)7.11 USD9.51 USD34%Globaltrans5.73USD5.98 USD4%TIGR5.58 USD7.9 USD41.5%Triterras (acciones)12.01 USD11.02 USD*-8%*Triterras (warrants)31 diciembre 20202.122.225%Financial Products Group470 yenes496 yenes5.5%CIH2 USD1.97 USD*-1.5%*EH17.72 USD21.28 USD20%Fly Leasing6.11 USD9.85 USD61%MOMO15.23 USD13.98 USD*-8%*Novo Resources13 Enero 20212.33 CADDOUYU13 Enero 202112.17 USD


A 1 de Enero de 2021 tengo en cartera 18 empresas, con solo 3 empresas en negativo (Triterras tengo la parte de acciones en negativo pero los warrants en positivo asi que no la cuento).

La empresa con mayor rentabilidad es Fly con un 61%, debido fundamentalmente a la subida estelar de las ultimas semanas. Hay rumores de OPA y por eso subio tanto.

La empresa con mayor rentabilidad negativa es MOMO con un -8%. MOMO como siempre digo en el hilo de gordi, es un parto de 9 meses. Sabemos que los proximos resultados van a ser "malos" (UBER mataria por esos "malos" resultados por ejemplo) y los del siguiente trimestre ya mejoraran y a partir de ahi deberia pillar velocidad de crucero. Probablemente amplie la carga, pero a partir de 12 dolares o asi, no tengo prisa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Aciertos

1. Conocer a gente en este foro que sabe un huevo de analizar empresas y tambien a muchos otros que tienen un olfato tremendo para encontrar empresas que a mi me parecen muy atractivas. Gracias a ellos, llevo en cartera la mayoria de las empresas, asi que este es sin duda el acierto fundamental. La relacion con muchos de ellos es ya de amistad, independientemente de la parte de mercados, asi que esto facilita aun mas las cosas

2. STOCKOPEDIA. Es una herramienta POTENTISIMA para analizar los numeros de las empresas. Yo ya me he acostumbrado a ella y no la cambio ni por todo el oro del Peru que diria el gran Joaquin

3. Entender mejor el tipo de empresas que quiero llevar en cartera. Al principio parecia que buscada mas calidad con poca volatilidad, luego me centre mas en los compounders, mas tarde multibaggers, luego alguna que otra dividendera. Al fin he entendido que yo, al contrario de otros inversores como @gordinflas estoy mas abierto a picar un poco en cada flor (Soros style). Parece una tonteria, pero ENTENDER que para mi no es una contradiccion llevar una dividendera como BATS, una compounder como globaltrans (aunque poco mas la podemos meter en growth la verdad), una value con una tesis un poco compleja como Golar o una multibagger como Fly es algo muy importante que me esta ayudando mucho AHORA MISMO de cara a terminar de configurar el grueso de mi cartera en este 2021



FALLOS
1. El primer y mas importante fallo ha sido perderme entrar a unas cuantas empresas EN LAS QUE CREIA CON FIRMEZA simplemente por ratearle un 3/4%. Cuando empece a operar tenia un punto de AVARICIA demasiado grande. Hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre y sin eufemismos. Esa AVARICIA me hacia sonar con entrar juuusto en el suelo y que ahi empezara a subir como la espuma. Esa AVARICIA me ha dejado fuera de tres canones como Mongolian, Pax y SUS. Lo gracioso es que por ejemplo en Mongolian yo le eche muchas horas con el gordi en mirar hasta el ultimo rincon de la empresa. Y creia (y aun creo) firmemente en la tesis. Parecido con las otras dos.
Que he hecho para mejorar? Me pongo unos puntos de entrada razonables sin apurar el ultimo centimo, y cuando encuentro algo que me encanta y puede ser muy volatil (CIH, TIGR, TRIT) pues le meto una carga inicial segun mi mente dice, esto es muy bueno. Eso hace que si de ahi sube a full, pues ya voy en el vagon, aunque sea con menos carga de la que me gustaria, y si baja, pues tengo posibilidad de aumentar carga (como hice el viernes con los warrants de Trit por ejemplo). Por tanto ahora soy un firme defensor del approach gordinesco de la media carga y de momento me ha funcionado bien en casi todas las ultimas entradas. Ah otra cagada fue no entrar en EH a 8 pavos cuando la compartio conmigo @eDreamer Imaginaros la rentabilidad que le llevaria ahora

2. El segundo fallo es relacionado con el primero, y es basicamente el FRUSTRARME con los errores cometidos. Quedarme fuera de las empresas comentadas por culpa de mi AVARICIA me frustro bastante durante dias/semanas, lo que hizo que no me concentrara y tuviera la mente limpia para analizar empresas.
Lo he solucionado ultimamente de dos formas. Primero entendiendo que cuando sigues 100 empresas o mas como es mi caso, siempre te vas a quedar fuera de alguna que sube y tu no entraste. Mientras no te quedes fuera por errores tuyos (vease punto 1) entonces no hay nada que reprocharse. Lo segundo fue entender que en bolsa hay dos tipos de errores. El primero es el que os digo, no entrar en algo que sube, el segundo es entrar en algo que baja sin parar. Curiosamente, aunque el segundo es mucho mas nocivo (conservar el capital es FUNDAMENTAL para cualquier inversor a largo plazo) muchas veces el primer tipo de error hace mucho mas dano al coco. Entender esto ayuda mucho a tener un punto de paz cuando inviertes

3. Tener demasiadas empresas en el radar. He tenido épocas de estar siguiendo, a la vez, casi 100 empresas. Eso NO puede ser. Y no puede ser porque por un lado vas a ver cosas que se disparan y te puede frustrar, pero especialmente no puede ser porque no hay capacidad para seguir bien tantas empresas, enterarte de si los insiders comoran, si tienen problema en algún mercado etc etc. Por tanto mi recomendación es no tener en seguimiento primario más de 15 empresas, y como muchísimo unas 30 en seguimiento secundario. Yo lo que suelo hacer es tener cuenta en Yahoo finance y crearme subcarpetas con distintos nombres, así por la.manana echo un vistazo y veo mi cartera actual, las que sigo para el ISA, las que sigo fuera del ISA y las de seguimiento secundario todo junto y ordenado.


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Ene 2021)

Me siento en primera fila para atender al profe.


----------



## Elena Sainz (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que he hecho para mejorar? Me pongo unos puntos de entrada razonables sin apurar el ultimo centimo, y cuando encuentro algo que me encanta y puede ser muy volatil (CIH, TIGR, TRIT) pues le meto una carga inicial segun mi mente dice, esto es muy bueno. Eso hace que si de ahi sube a full, pues ya voy en el vagon, aunque sea con menos carga de la que me gustaria, y si baja, pues tengo posibilidad de aumentar carga (como hice el viernes con los warrants de Trit por ejemplo)



También es mi forma de hacer, voy entrando por lotes en las defensivas que me gustan. En Viscofan por ejemplo suelo aumentar cuando se da un paseo por el entorno de los 44e. En JNJ cuando se me pone, al cambio, en el entorno de los 115e. En Unilever cuando ronda los 45e... creo que es lo mas prudente (diversificación temporal).

A medida que la posición va cogiendo ponderación en cartera, me voy volviendo mas exigente con el precio para volver a ampliar.

Otras como Pepsi por ejemplo no me están dando oportunidad de volver a comprar al precio de mi primera entrada, ni cerca. A ver este año..


----------



## jlrr (1 Ene 2021)

Llevo bastantes años queriendo entrar en bolsa. En los últimos meses he empezado a interesarme más, siguiendo algunos hilos muy buenos.

Así que aterrizo por aquí, que tiene muy buena pinta y seguro que algo aprendo.

Suerte en 2021 con tu cartera ✌


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> También es mi forma de hacer, voy entrando por lotes en las defensivas que me gustan. En Viscofan por ejemplo suelo aumentar cuando se da un paseo por el entorno de los 44e. En JNJ cuando se me pone, al cambio, en el entorno de los 115e. En Unilever cuando ronda los 45e... creo que es lo mas prudente (diversificación temporal).
> 
> A medida que la posición va cogiendo ponderación en cartera, me voy volviendo mas exigente con el precio para volver a ampliar.
> 
> Otras como Pepsi por ejemplo no me están dando oportunidad de volver a comprar al precio de mi primera entrada, ni cerca. A ver este año..




La verdad es que eso tiene todo el sentido del mundo, y para ti es un poquito mas facil porque las empresas que sigues son de muy poca volatilidad (comparado con estas que sigo yo).

A mi el timing me ha jodido cosas. Por ejemplo en DANAOS, que mi jefa tardara en aprobarme la compra de las acciones dos dias, significo que la accion subiera un 25/30% y al final por rabia la mande a tomar por culo y no entre. Aun con esa subida, si hubiese entrado, llevaria ahora un 30% facil.

Asi que en general lo dicho, en cuanto veo algo que me gusta y se que tiene mucha volatilidad, orden a la jefa, rezar para que apruebe pronto y no me joda la entrada y luego a partir de ahi re-evaluar y hacer una segunda entrada si es necesario.

Por cierto para ser justo, a veces que mi jefa tardase me ha hecho comprar un 5/10% mas barato.


----------



## larios357 (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aciertos
> 
> 1. Conocer a gente en este foro que sabe un huevo de analizar empresas y tambien a muchos otros que tienen un olfato tremendo para encontrar empresas que a mi me parecen muy atractivas. Gracias a ellos, llevo en cartera la mayoria de las empresas, asi que este es sin duda el acierto fundamental. La relacion con muchos de ellos es ya de amistad, independientemente de la parte de mercados, asi que esto facilita aun mas las cosas
> 
> ...



Pero esto es a largo. No es mejor mover dinero a corto y apostar a perdida? Moviendo el capital rápido y ganando más?

Pd. No tengo cash para invertir, no tengo un duro, pero lo veo más interesante y si se entiende


----------



## finkbrau (1 Ene 2021)

Pillo sitio a ver si aprendo algo. Buena suerte!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Pero esto es a largo. No es mejor mover dinero a corto y apostar a perdida? Moviendo el capital rápido y ganando más?
> 
> Pd. No tengo cash para invertir, no tengo un duro, pero lo veo más interesante y si se entiende




Es al reves, la experiencia dice que la verdadera forma de ganar dinero es DEJANDO correr los beneficios. Aqui probablemente @gordinflas pueda dar una master class, que se que el tio esta muy leido en temas de inversion y tal


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

@larios357 puedes hacer un ejemplo muy facil. Imaginate que le metiste 10 mil pavos a una empresa como Safran, industrial de aviacion francesa de MUCHA calidad el 1 de Junio de 2007 y lo vendes HOY. Esos 10 mil euros serian 51 mil euros. Y fijate que para no hacer trampas al solitario pille precio PRE crisis 2007 y precio actual ahora. Con un poco de trampas, si hubieses comprado el 1 de marzo de 2009 y vendido precovid tus 10 mil pavos serian 204 mil euros!!!

Cuantas operaciones seguidas sacando un 1/2/3% tienes que hacer para llegar a esos puntos? Piensa que si esta te sale bien, ES SOLO UNA. Acertaste, iba creciendo, la dejaste correr y no tuviste que hacer nada mas. Si haces 100 o 1000 operaciones, cuantas de esas te van a salir mal? cuanto capital vas a perder en ellas que luego tienes que multiplicar para llegar simplemente al punto de partida? cuanta pasta te dejas en comisiones al operar tanto? cuantas horas tienes que echarle para estar todo el dia comprando y vendiendo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es al reves, la experiencia dice que la verdadera forma de ganar dinero es DEJANDO correr los beneficios. Aqui probablemente @gordinflas pueda dar una master class, que se que el tio esta muy leido en temas de inversion y tal



Pillo sitio para aprender . Me falta mucho método. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

Bueno he seguido actualizando bastante los tres primeros posts, lo digo por si alguien los habia leido antes y no se da cuenta que hay cosas nuevas. Mi mente funciona un poco asi, se me viene piezas sueltas que me parece interesante compartir y lo hago. Lo siento por no ser mas metodico y ordenado A partir de dentro de un par de dias, si pongo algo nuevo en los post iniciales, lo avisare en un mensaje en el hilo


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Pero esto es a largo. No es mejor mover dinero a corto y apostar a perdida? Moviendo el capital rápido y ganando más?
> 
> Pd. No tengo cash para invertir, no tengo un duro, pero lo veo más interesante y si se entiende



¿Te refieres a largo plazo / corto plazo o a ir largo (comprar para luego vender) vs. ir corto (vender para luego comprar)?

Ir a largo siempre mejor que ir corto. A largo solo puedes perder el 100% y puedes multiplicar por muchas veces. A corto va al revés, solo puedes ganar el 100% y puedes perder varias veces el dinero que has metido. Otra cosa es que uses opciones y cosas así... pero hay que tener bastante nivel para algo así.

Largo plazo vs corto plazo... Potencialmente puedes ganar más a corto plazo si sabes lo que haces, pero a largo plazo la relación tiempo / rentabilidad te sale bastante más a favor. La grandísima mayoría de la gente pierde dinero haciendo trading a corto plazo. Si a eso le sumas que a los brokers les encanta porque el cliente hace muchas operaciones y ellos cobran muchas más comisiones te encuentras con que lo del trading se ha convertido en el engañabobos del siglo XXI.


----------



## trinitry (2 Ene 2021)

Fantástico hilo. El problema mío es que hay una serie de términos que no controlo y me pierdo. Pero en mi poco conocimiento si que mis apuestas van siempre dirigidas al largo plazo y con mis limitaciones comprando a 10 años vista y operando en Ibex por las circunstancias técnicas y fiscales que a mí me agobian en papeles...etc. Una modalidad reciente que me ha permitido saltar del Ibex, son los fondos de inversión. Así recientemente y buscando, he entrado en Bankinter megatendencias, porque cubre mis expectativas de futuro . En fin , se nota que soy autodidacta, pero no quiero dejarme llevar por directores de las distintas sucursales.
Aprenderé de este hilo.
Gracias


----------



## MagicTaly (2 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cartera:
> 
> 
> EmpresaFecha entradaPrecio entradaPrecio actual
> ...



Me estás animando a publicar mi cartera y simplemente, dejarla ahí. Lo suyo hubiera sido en Abril, pero mira, todavía quedan algunas operaciones que hacer seguro


----------



## Noctis (2 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias por comentar tu experiencia, cartera y estrategia, ayuda mucho a los novatos y es agradable leer más opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## VandeBel (2 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> También es mi forma de hacer, voy entrando por lotes en las defensivas que me gustan. En Viscofan por ejemplo suelo aumentar cuando se da un paseo por el entorno de los 44e. En JNJ cuando se me pone, al cambio, en el entorno de los 115e. En Unilever cuando ronda los 45e... creo que es lo mas prudente (diversificación temporal).
> 
> A medida que la posición va cogiendo ponderación en cartera, me voy volviendo mas exigente con el precio para volver a ampliar.
> 
> Otras como Pepsi por ejemplo no me están dando oportunidad de volver a comprar al precio de mi primera entrada, ni cerca. A ver este año..



Me gusta esa idea. La duda, en esas empresas defensivas, si vendes cuando están rondando su límite superior de cotización. O simplemente vas acumulando cada vez que cotizan por el límite inferior?


----------



## Elena Sainz (2 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Me gusta esa idea. La duda, en esas empresas defensivas, si vendes cuando están rondando su límite superior de cotización. O simplemente vas acumulando cada vez que cotizan por el límite inferior?



En general vender me cuesta mucho, pero esas en concreto de venderlas ni hablar, las acumulo. Las que creo que valen para "siempre" intento acumularlas a los mejores precios que soy capaz de pillar, claro.

Muchas veces me he precipitado con las primeras entradas y lo he ido corrigiendo después, por ejemplo: en 2018 compré cinco lotes de EBRO a la baja entre los 19 y los 14 euros. Este año cuando me cuadre largaré el primer lote (por criterio FIFO) entre los 19-20e, mejorando el precio medio de la posición y habiendo cobrado los dividendos correspondientes por el camino.


----------



## VandeBel (2 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> En general vender me cuesta mucho, pero esas en concreto de venderlas ni hablar, las acumulo. Las que creo que valen para "siempre" intento acumularlas a los mejores precios que soy capaz de pillar, claro.
> 
> Muchas veces me he precipitado con las primeras entradas y lo he ido corrigiendo después, por ejemplo: en 2018 compré cinco lotes de EBRO a la baja entre los 19 y los 14 euros. Este año cuando me cuadre largaré el primer lote (por criterio FIFO) sobre los 19-20e, mejorando el precio medio de la posición y habiendo cobrado los dividendos correspondientes por el camino.



Gracias por la contestación. Sí, vender es más difícil que comprar, está claro. Y además, hacienda se llevaría su porcentaje de la ganancia. Sí; yo he hecho una primera entrada en dividinderas, pero tengo en espera el 50 % en efectivo de mi cartera por si se puede hacer una recarga en las que considero mejores empresas si viene una bajada brusca de la bolsa en 2021-2022.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

Bueno pues voy a presentar una empresa de la que creo que no se ha hablado nada en el foro: KISTOS

Es importante antes de nada que sepais que a veces puede que me refiera (y os invito a ello tambien) a esta empresa como LA SAETA, ya que este es su nombre en clave.

Ahora estareis esperando un analisis pormenorizado de la empresa, que si su PER, que si su deuda, sus margenes y todas esas cosas que a mi me gustan. Pues no. Siento decepcionaros pero no vais a tener ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA DE ESO.

Porque he invertido en KISTOS? Pues simple y llanamente por este senor:




Este es el CEO de Kistos, que anteriormente fue el CEO de RockRose Energy (RRE). No es que el bueno de Andrew Austin sea un buen CEO. Nononono. Este tio es el puto CR7 de los CEO, no he encontrado nada parecido a este senor a la hora de crear valor para el accionista (luego os pongo numeros). Nombre en clave de AA - pues hay dos, o CR7 o tambien es valido O Fenomeno.

Aqui podeis ver al bueno de Austin campeonando en el mundial de Corea y Japon:




Antes de hablar de Kistos debemos hablar de su empresa anterior: RockRose Energy

El tio monto una empresa que se dedicaba a comprar plataformas petroliferas en medio del mar del norte y a sacarles pasta operandolas. Estas plataformas petroliferas estaban cerca de terminar su vida util y por tanto sus duenos tenian que encargarse de desarmarlas y todo el reciclaje y demas, que es una pasta.

Entonces como veis CR7 no es que pillara la ola de algo super cool y le inflaran las valoraciones y podamos decir que hizo mucho dinero. Nono. El tio se metio a un sector mierdoso cmo el petroleo, en una zona de exploracion mierdosa como el mar del norte y con un tipo de activos de lo mas mierdoso como son plataformas con poca vida util.

Y el tio campeono. Campeono a lo grande ademas.

El tio monto RockRose en 2016 y lo vendio en 2020. 4 anitos de nada. La rentabilidad que saco fue de un 42x

42x no es un 42%, no senores. Es 42 VECES EL DINERO INVERTIDO INICIALMENTE POR LOS INVERSORES.

Pones por un lado la pasta que los inversores le dieron a traves de la IPO mas luego alguna ampliacion de capital (A). Pones por otro los dividendos y el precio final de venta de la empresa (B). Divides B entre A. C U A R E N T A Y D O S
Para los que les cueste verlo asi, la accion salio en IPO en 2016 a 50 peniques y se vendio la empresa a 1850 cuatro anos despues. Sobran las palabras.

Me quede sin entrar en RRE y le hubiese sacado mas de un 100% de rentabilidad (ver fallos en mi tercer post - AVARICIA) pero el destino es bondadoso a veces y el bueno de O Fenomeno ha vuelto con Kistos.

Que va a hacer Kistos? Pues el propio CR7 ha dicho que no queria mas petroleo porque es un sector que en su opinion va a ser muy penalizado a futuro por el tema del cambio climatico y demas. Por tanto ha visto la oportunidad de meterse fundamentalmente en activos de Gas Natural. Aun no esta claro que activos, PORQUE KISTOS NO TIENEN NINGUN ACTIVO COMPRADO A DIA DE HOY).

El tio saco a bolsa Kistos sin nada. Parecido a las shell yankies pero a la inglesa (con un te a las cinco y god bless the queen). Y puedes pensar, joder pero si veo que la accion esta a 1.63 libras y el tio salio a 1 libra. Me estas diciendo que ha subido un 63% sin saber aun que activos va a comprar? Pues si, exactamente, eso te estoy diciendo. Y yo me meti de cabeza con ellos. Motivos:

1. Los numeros cantan. Este tio es una cosa UNICA a la hora de generar valor
2. El tio tiene MUY claro que la finalidad de esto no es ayudar al medioambiente. Liteeralmente en la entrevista que pondre debajo dice ESTAMOS AQUI PARA GANAR DINERO. Pues el esta para eso y yo tambien. Todos felices.
3. He puts the money where his mouth is. Si el tio monta esto y ves que no pone su propia pasta, malo. Pero ese no es el caso con O Fenomeno. El sabe que va a dar el enesimo pelotazo, y como no es gilipollas, el mismo lleva una participacion ENORME en la empresa del 33.5%. Si sumamos el resto de directores es un 43%. Todos esos directores ESTAN SIN SUELDO en la empresa. Solo tienen a dia de hoy UNA empleada asalariada, que es la secretaria de O Fenomeno. Literal.
Por tanto para el que tenga experiencia en mercados esta muy claro que esta gente se va a hacer rico a base de lo que le pase a la accion y por tanto ellos solo piensan en crear valor para el accionista.
4. El sector esta muy bien pensado. Porque aunque el GN tiene medio mala prensa, es totalmente necesario a 20 anos vista, y mas si queremos mas coches electricos y quitar el carbon y menos petroleo y demas. Los numeros no salen. Para hacer esa transicion hara falta mucho GN, y CR7 estara haciendonos ricos con ello.

Asi que esta es la tesis de Kistos. Como veis en mi tabla ya estoy dentro. He hecho dos entradas diferentes, porque es una accion muy estrecha y es dificil entrar. Ojala bajara mas para hacer una tercera entrada, pero dudo que eso pase.

Yo no voy a hacer de pitoniso como otros foreros. No tengo ni idea donde va a estar esta empresa en un ano si a 160 o a 300 o a 30. Lo que si se es que la gente que entra aqui, no se sale, porque saben que las posibilidades de que se cree valor son enormes. A eso anadirle que hay muchos fondos que estarian interesados en entrar pero no pueden por su politica de inversion hasta que La Saeta tenga activos tangibles comprados. De esta empresa no me extranaria incluso una cosa muy curiosa. Que se diera una ampliacion de capital POR ENCIMA del precio de la accion en ese momento, como una forma de facilitar a los fondos que metan millones, ya que si lo hacen dia a dia pueden disparar la cotizacion.

Informacion util (por dios si alguien piensa minimamente en invertir aqui que se lo lea el documento de pe a pa y que se vea el video):

El admission document de kistos: https://d1ssu070pg2v9i.cloudfront.net/pex/kistos/2020/11/23175631/Kistos-Admission-Document-vF.pdf

Entrevista para que tengais una dea de como es O Fenomeno


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy a presentar una empresa de la que creo que no se ha hablado nada en el foro: KISTOS
> 
> Es importante antes de nada que sepais que a veces puede que me refiera (y os invito a ello tambien) a esta empresa como LA SAETA, ya que este es su nombre en clave.
> 
> ...



Pinta bien, puedes decirnos como has llegado a este descubrimiento ? te lo han pasado ? has seguido las pista de CEOs de exito ? ....lo digo por aquello de no pedir peces sino que nos enseñes a pescar .


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pinta bien, puedes decirnos como has llegado a este descubrimiento ? te lo han pasado ? has seguido las pista de CEOs de exito ? ....lo digo por aquello de no pedir peces sino que nos enseñes a pescar .




Pues yo es que soy malisimo para seguir el dia a dia de empresas y demas (me puedo pasar semanas sin entrar al broker si no tengo que hacer operaciones).

Lo de Kistos me lo dijo un chico que conoci en el foro (aunque el no postea) que es tambien un fiel seguidor de O Fenomeno. Asi pues, el merito de esta (y de Pax y de Golar) es de mi compadre *Golar *(si no tienes un nombre en clave no eres nadie en esta vida).

En cuanto el se entero de la existencia de Kistos (hace no mucho la verdad) me lo dijo, nos la analizamos a full en un par de dias y luego buscamos puntos de entrada sabiendo que es una accion que es muy posible que se dispare.


----------



## BABY (3 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy a presentar una empresa de la que creo que no se ha hablado nada en el foro: KISTOS
> 
> Es importante antes de nada que sepais que a veces puede que me refiera (y os invito a ello tambien) a esta empresa como LA SAETA, ya que este es su nombre en clave.
> 
> ...



Para meterle 2 o 3000 eurillos que no hagan falta puede estar muy bien.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

Probablemente en una o dos semanas comuniquen la primera adquisicion. Veremos lo que hace la empresa cuando se comunique.

Recuerdo que mi primera compra fue a 122 o asi y ya me tocaba las narices pagar una premium del 22%...y mira como esta ahora


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Ene 2021)

a un 70% sobre el cash. No se si esperar o meterle un paquetillo .


----------



## eldelavespa (3 Ene 2021)

Acabo de tragarme el video entero, joder, este tío convence. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## carlosas (3 Ene 2021)

Arriba/abajo tu crees que aún está para entrar en kistos o ya pego un buen subidón? La idea de la empresa es buena y los cuatros ejecutivos que figuran en la página web de la empresa tienen o lo parece un buen currículum


----------



## uranoscopus (3 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy a presentar una empresa de la que creo que no se ha hablado nada en el foro: KISTOS
> 
> Es importante antes de nada que sepais que a veces puede que me refiera (y os invito a ello tambien) a esta empresa como LA SAETA, ya que este es su nombre en clave.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, no suelo intervenir pero aprendo mucho aqui, asi que en primer lugar gracias.


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues yo es que soy malisimo para seguir el dia a dia de empresas y demas (me puedo pasar semanas sin entrar al broker si no tengo que hacer operaciones).
> 
> Lo de Kistos me lo dijo un chico que conoci en el foro (aunque el no postea) que es tambien un fiel seguidor de O Fenomeno. Asi pues, el merito de esta (y de Pax y de Golar) es de mi compadre *Golar *(si no tienes un nombre en clave no eres nadie en esta vida).
> 
> En cuanto el se entero de la existencia de Kistos (hace no mucho la verdad) me lo dijo, nos la analizamos a full en un par de dias y luego buscamos puntos de entrada sabiendo que es una accion que es muy posible que se dispare.



Buenas tardes, no suelo intervenir pero aprendo mucho aqui, asi que en primer lugar gracias. 

En que broker estaria disponible dicha accion? La he buscado en openbank e ing pero no me aparece.

Gracias


----------



## carlosas (3 Ene 2021)

En DEGIRO si que esta


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no suelo intervenir pero aprendo mucho aqui, asi que en primer lugar gracias.
> 
> Buenas tardes, no suelo intervenir pero aprendo mucho aqui, asi que en primer lugar gracias.
> 
> ...



Recuerda que buscar el broker adecuado es algo que debes hacer ANTES de invertir. Y en brokers de bancos generalistas no vas a tener casi nada de lo que por aquí hablamos. Si quieres hacer inversiones de este estilo, o de giro o IB son las mejores opciones.


----------



## uranoscopus (3 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Recuerda que buscar el broker adecuado es algo que debes hacer ANTES de invertir. Y en brokers de bancos generalistas no vas a tener casi nada de lo que por aquí hablamos. Si quieres hacer inversiones de este estilo, o de giro o IB son las mejores opciones.



Gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

carlosas dijo:


> Arriba/abajo tu crees que aún está para entrar en kistos o ya pego un buen subidón? La idea de la empresa es buena y los cuatros ejecutivos que figuran en la página web de la empresa tienen o lo parece un buen currículum




Yo no voy a dar opinion, intentare que nunca, de si hay que entrar en algo o no. Creeme que mi objetivo ahora mismo no es pumpear la accion, para empezar porque en esta empresa me puedo quedar sentadito diez anos (aunque la van a opar primero, ni lo dudes) perfectamente. Por menos de 10 libras ni me planteo venderlas. Eso es lo que te puedo decir de mi horizonte temporal y objetivo de inversion. Pero yo no paso de ahi. El de turbantes y predicciones como si alguien supiera realmente que va a hacer una accion es otro hilo.


----------



## eldelavespa (4 Ene 2021)

Dentro de "la saeta" a ver si el señor "aa" nos da alegrías, mañana a ver si le meto más, que apenas compré, gracias x la info

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Ene 2021)

Pues espero que no pille el covid y se nos quede moñeco porque de momento parece que es el único activo. Yo voy a esperar algo a ver si corrije.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Dentro de "la saeta" a ver si el señor "aa" nos da alegrías, mañana a ver si le meto más, que apenas compré, gracias x la info
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Hay que confiar ciegamente en O Fenomeno!!!


----------



## Elena Sainz (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay que confiar ciegamente en O Fenomeno!!!



Cuidado con esas frases que aquí lee mucha gente, a ver si alguno está pidiendo un crédito para meter hasta la camisa.

(No hay que confiar ciegamente en nada que hay muchas variables que no controlamos. Ya lo explica el padre de Conan El Bárbaro al principio de la peli. Prudencia y diversificación pordioxx)


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Cuidado con esas frases que aquí lee mucha gente, a ver si alguno está pidiendo un crédito para meter hasta la camisa.
> 
> (No hay que confiar ciegamente en nada que hay muchas variables que no controlamos. Ya lo explica el padre de Conan El Bárbaro al principio de la peli. Prudencia y diversificación pordioxx)



el thanks te lo doy por la referencia a Conan
"ni en hombre ni en mujer ni en animal debes confiar,solo en tu espada" y quien empuña tu espada? tú.Confia en ti antes que en nada más


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

suerte con la cartera, pillo sitio


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Cuidado con esas frases que aquí lee mucha gente, a ver si alguno está pidiendo un crédito para meter hasta la camisa.
> 
> (No hay que confiar ciegamente en nada que hay muchas variables que no controlamos. Ya lo explica el padre de Conan El Bárbaro al principio de la peli. Prudencia y diversificación pordioxx)




Joder Elena pero no me quites el salseo please!!

Que me queda entonces? Lockdown en Londres y Boris Johnson en la tele?!?! puajjjj


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ene 2021)

Siempre te quedará ir a las zonas multiculturales y llevarte unas puñaladas de gratis. No hay nada mejor que un poco de enriquicimiento cultural antes de irse a dormir


----------



## Elena Sainz (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder Elena pero no me quites el salseo please!!
> 
> Que me queda entonces? Lockdown en Londres y Boris Johnson en la tele?!?! puajjjj



Aquí hay mucho inconsciente suelto y les voy a mandar a todos al foro de Gregorio a comprar Zardoyas, Elecnores y Enagases. Y cuando se aclaren con esas primero, que vuelvan para acá y os pregunten por cosas chinas raras y minas en las chimbambas.

Aquí lockdown todavía no pero granizo, a calderadas 

Hablando de inconsciencia, ehem, le he metido a TGP los dividendos de diciembre. A ver qué hacen los barquitos de aquí a un año o dos.


----------



## BABY (4 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho inconsciente suelto y les voy a mandar a todos al foro de Gregorio a comprar Zardoyas, Elecnores y Enagases. Y cuando se aclaren con esas primero, que vuelvan para acá y os pregunten por cosas chinas raras y minas en las chimbambas.
> 
> Aquí lockdown todavía no pero granizo, a calderadas
> 
> Hablando de inconsciencia, ehem, le he metido a TGP los dividendos de diciembre. A ver qué hacen los barquitos de aquí a un año o dos.



Como se entere Gregorio de lo de TGP te excomulga...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho inconsciente suelto y les voy a mandar a todos al foro de Gregorio a comprar Zardoyas, Elecnores y Enagases. Y cuando se aclaren con esas primero, que vuelvan para acá y os pregunten por cosas chinas raras y minas en las chimbambas.
> 
> Aquí lockdown todavía no pero granizo, a calderadas
> 
> Hablando de inconsciencia, ehem, le he metido a TGP los dividendos de diciembre. A ver qué hacen los barquitos de aquí a un año o dos.




Vamossss!!! que grande eres!

TGP MANDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ene 2021)

Sí, pero por otro lado Gregorio recomienda banca pacodemierda española (o recomendaba, hace años que no me paso por su foro). A mi no se me ocurre nada más inconsciente que recomendar banca española a largo plazo, la verdad... y más con lo complicados que son de analizar los bancos. A eso no se lo enchufaría a un perfil dividendero largoplacista ni de coña.

Y bueno, TGP se parece más a Enagás que a... yo que sé, Repsol. Será arriesgado pero no tanto jajajajajaja


----------



## Elena Sainz (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vamossss!!! que grande eres!
> TGP MANDA!!!!!!!!!!!





BABY dijo:


> Como se entere Gregorio de lo de TGP te excomulga...



No te creas, tiene un subforo para chicharrear con las cantidades que cada cual considere prudentes dentro de una cartera diversificada. 

Disclaimer

~1% respecto a valor total de cartera.
dinero que no necesito y que no me importa mucho ver subir, bajar o hacer círculos.


----------



## Halfredico (4 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Aquí hay mucho inconsciente suelto y les voy a mandar a todos al foro de Gregorio a comprar Zardoyas, Elecnores y Enagases. Y cuando se aclaren con esas primero, que vuelvan para acá y os pregunten por cosas chinas raras y minas en las chimbambas.
> 
> Aquí lockdown todavía no pero granizo, a calderadas
> 
> Hablando de inconsciencia, ehem, le he metido a TGP los dividendos de diciembre. A ver qué hacen los barquitos de aquí a un año o dos.



TGP no era la soga al cuello de Parames?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> TGP no era la soga al cuello de Parames?




No, esa era Teekay (entre otras, puto Pierdemes), la matriz de TGP. TGP es la nina bonita


----------



## Elena Sainz (4 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí, pero por otro lado Gregorio recomienda banca pacodemierda española (o recomendaba, hace años que no me paso por su foro). A mi no se me ocurre nada más inconsciente que recomendar banca española a largo plazo, la verdad... y más con lo complicados que son de analizar los bancos. A eso no se lo enchufaría a un perfil dividendero largoplacista ni de coña.



Su librito para empezar de cero es de 2013 y por entonces ya advertía del riesgo de la banca comercial como sector apalancado con balances oscuros de analizar. Tampoco lo recomendaba especialmente, habiendo otros sectores mejores para el largo plazo.



Halfredico dijo:


> TGP no era la soga al cuello de Parames?



En 2014-2015 TGP sufrió bastante, sí, y todos los fondos que la llevaban sufrieron también. Su balance tiene mejor pinta ahora, ya veremos qué tal se porta en 2021. No os la estoy vendiendo, ojo, he comprado porque tenía algo de cash parado y por chicharrear un poco.


----------



## Value (4 Ene 2021)

Sinceramente, TGP dista mucho de ser un chicharro.

Es una empresa con más del 90% de los ingresos fijados con contratos a largo plazo ( lo que permite calcular con bastante facilidad los flujos de caja futuros ) en un sector que tiene buena pinta a medio plazo. 

A precios actuales da un yield en torno al 9% con 0% de retención ya que la empresa tiene la sede en las Bermudas y yo espero que lo suban mínimo a 1.15$ anuales en la próxima revisión que será en unos meses.

La deuda con la velocidad que la están bajando no la considero un problema. Si acaso lo que me preocupa son los piratillas del management tanto de TK como de TGP que espero no se pongan a ampliar la flota en lugar de recomprar acciones al precio de derribo al que cotizan.

La única empresa de las principales de Paramés que considero buena.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cartera:
> 
> 
> EmpresaFecha entradaPrecio entradaPrecio actual
> ...



jooder ya me imaginaba que no ibas a pillar ninguna empresa española pero es que tampoco hay ninguna europea. ¿de verdad que no hay una sola empresa de la UE que te merezca la pena?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Value dijo:


> Sinceramente, TGP dista mucho de ser un chicharro.
> 
> Es una empresa con más del 90% de los ingresos fijados con contratos a largo plazo ( lo que permite calcular con bastante facilidad los flujos de caja futuros ) en un sector que tiene buena pinta a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Y también me encantaría que subieran el Divi a 1.2 dólares (solo es pasar de 0.25 a 0.3 los divis trimestrales) y pusieran un programa decente para recomorar al menos un 10% de la empresa en los próximos años.

Creo que el que se mete ahora en esta empresa es pensando en una cash cow. Yo si entro pronto y de repente veo que se ponen a comprar barcos y demás, probablemente la mandaria al carrer porque no es eso lo que busco en esta empresa. Tener Eco-dividendo ayuda mucho a que apuesten por ello. Piensa en la ventaja competitiva con una empresa europea por ejemplo, donde el tributo en origen ya es una buena ostia (salvo la perfida Albion)


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> jooder ya me imaginaba que no ibas a pillar ninguna empresa española pero es que tampoco hay ninguna europea. ¿de verdad que no hay una sola empresa de la UE que te merezca la pena?



Bueno si te fijas tengo 4 ukanas pero europeas poco en seguimiento la verdad.

Piensa que busco 3 cosas: crecimiento, balances decentes o cosas que estén muy baratas.

Las empresas europeas no se pueden comparar a las rusas o japos o incluso muchas chinas en temas de balance (limpito de deuda y demás), no se pueden comparar a las.chinaa o americanas en temas de crecimiento uno se pueden comparar a las chinas o las rusas en temas de precio. 

Por tanto es difícil para mí encontrar algo. Tenía dos joyitas en Grecia que me encantaban, pero IB no opera allí así que me jodieron bien jodido.

Ojo con esto no diga que NO hay empresas europeas así, digo que hay menos en cada una de esas secciones en comparación con los sitios que dije. Además pillar una acción que de divis europea y que me follen en Alemania o Italia o Francia o donde sea? No gracias. Eco-dividendos mandan


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues voy a presentar una empresa de la que creo que no se ha hablado nada en el foro: KISTOS
> 
> Es importante antes de nada que sepais que a veces puede que me refiera (y os invito a ello tambien) a esta empresa como LA SAETA, ya que este es su nombre en clave.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. Aunque primero tendre que cambiar de mi pacobroker 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trinitry (4 Ene 2021)

Hola, no sé si alguien puede comentar que proceso de defensa, si lo ve necesario, tiene una empresa del Ibex cuando le informan que grandes inversores están entrando a corto.
Supongo que se enteran a medida que su cotización baja y con volumen antes de la información oficial. No sé si intentan defenderse o contrarréplican comprando. Tampoco se que porcentaje objetivo de ganancia tiene por término medio ese inversor a corto. 5%/15% ?. Que tiempo aguantan, es mejor salirse y entrar en otras opciones..etc. para mí es todo un mundo sin demasiada información .
Gracias


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Ene 2021)

Pues hoy en la correccion le he hecho una muy pequeña entrada a kistos , el grafico diario iba por un lado y la cotizacion real a saber por donde . En un lado me marcaba 1.47 pero no me entro hasta que subi a 1.53 y no me entraron todas . En fin una locura .


----------



## Manolito-14 (5 Ene 2021)

@arriba/abajo una pregunta. Porque dejó el figura la empresa Rock rose? 
Gracias por la recomendación. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> @arriba/abajo una pregunta. Porque dejó el figura la empresa Rock rose?
> Gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



No lo dejo, se la Oparon a 1850 peniques. Así que el tío cogió la pasta y en apenas 3 meses está de vuelta. O Fenómeno es asi


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues hoy en la correccion le he hecho una muy pequeña entrada a kistos , el grafico diario iba por un lado y la cotizacion real a saber por donde . En un lado me marcaba 1.47 pero no me entro hasta que subi a 1.53 y no me entraron todas . En fin una locura .



La acción es SUPER estrecha y jodida de entrar. A mi la primera vez me llevo un par de días, y la segunda igual


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La acción es SUPER estrecha y jodida de entrar. A mi la primera vez me llevo un par de días, y la segunda igual



En Morses me paso parecido pero aqui es mucho mas acusado , en MHPC tambien me paso algo asi .
Con razon dices que el que entra no sale , si me ha sido dificil entrar imagina salir


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Buenos pues acabo de hacer mi ultima y definitiva entrada en La Saeta. Con esto ya voy cargado a full. Con la compra de hoy precio medio de 140 peniques.

Probablemente de tarde complete carga en los warrants de Triterras (si bajan respecto al precio de ayer).

Creo que toca pisar un poco el pedal del freno ahora. Unicamente me planteo entrar en cosas dividenderas (a mi manera) o una compounder que he encontrado por ahi. Veremos como sigue la semana


----------



## eldelavespa (5 Ene 2021)

Lo de triterras lo ves claro? Quiero decir, estoy leyendo a gente (no de este foro) y unos dicen que va a despegar hacia arriba no tardando otros que es una gran estafa y que el ceo no es de fiar, el ceo promete recompra de acciones...¿Tienes argumentos para tener clara la inversión? 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eldelavespa (5 Ene 2021)

Rhodium Resources hizo otra plataforma que compite directamente con Triterras. Están asociados con Western Unión. La empresa se llama Comdex lo pongo como información que me encuentro... Se vé que hay un nicho de mercado importante ahí. TRITERRAS la tengo en el radar pero no me decido, aparte me estoy metiendo en demasiadas acciones moviditas y también necesito algo que de estabilidad a la cartera. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RockLobster (5 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Rhodium Resources hizo otra plataforma que compite directamente con Triterras. Están asociados con Western Unión. La empresa se llama Comdex lo pongo como información que me encuentro... Se vé que hay un nicho de mercado importante ahí. TRITERRAS la tengo en el radar pero no me decido, aparte me estoy metiendo en demasiadas acciones moviditas y también necesito algo que de estabilidad a la cartera.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Por esta razon he comprado warrants de triterras (y se qué arriba tambien)

A Los precios actuales, puedes pegar in buen bocado en warrants qué se ejecutaran Al llegar a 18.

Si la accion despega, habras comprado trit a Unos 13, qué es un precio de puta madre (tiene potencial multibagger)

Si no, hey, solo has Perdido lo qué metas en warrants.

Estuve analizando la plataforma y LAS acusaciones de fraude y en mi opinion NO tienen mucho fundamento.

Caveat emptor


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Lo de triterras lo ves claro? Quiero decir, estoy leyendo a gente (no de este foro) y unos dicen que va a despegar hacia arriba no tardando otros que es una gran estafa y que el ceo no es de fiar, el ceo promete recompra de acciones...¿Tienes argumentos para tener clara la inversión?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




La idea de Triterras la veo clarísima. Creo que están en un segmento que no está cubierto por las entidades financieras y que la posibilidad de crecimiento es enorme.

Si además de eso son capaces de ejecutar de una forma extraordinaria y se convierten en LA plataforma de referencia para ese tipo de clientes, entonces estamos hablando de un multibagger a lo bestia.

Me gusta que YA ganan dinero. No es la tipica start Up que crece y crece y cada vez pierden más dinero. Estos tíos ya están en positivo y tienen unos margenes gigantes que les hacen generar muchísima pasta. Eso significa que entre que ya generan pasta y los 250 kilos de cash que tienen por la IPO (hablo de memoria con la cantidad) tienen capacidad de expandirse de forma agresiva sin tener que recurrir a ampliaciones de capital. Además esa ampliación la tienen asegurada con los warrants a 11.5 dólares.

Riesgo de dilución por tanto bajo.

Con la ostia que le están dando con el ataque en corto y demás, riesgo de estar valorada a ratios altísimos no hay. Si la empresa no es un fraude, está valorada muy barata ahora mismo (teniendo en cuenta su crecimiento).

Tema potencial fraude. Es importante dejar claro que hasta ahora no ha habido ni una sola acusación de nadie de que cocinan las cuentas o de que alguna información/dato que dan es falso.

Hay una serie de cosas respecto al CEO y otros ejecutas de la empresa, cuando estaban en otras empresas. No voy a entrar en detalle pero me parecen argumentos muy pobres. Unas reviews de Glassdoor de 2/4 años después de que el CEO se fuera de una empresa antigua. Decir que miente trit cuando decía hace poco que Rhodium era un cliente clave y que ahora no lo es (cuando los números dan la razón a trit, cuando empezaron Rhodium era el 100% de sus ingresos, a finales de este año será como un 10% o así. Por tanto en el pasado ERAN fundamentales y ahora no. No hay incoherencia).

En fin no me quiero enrollar con el tema pero básicamente si esto no es fraude se va a ir para arriba más pronto que tarde. Pero soy consciente de que hay un ataque bajista grande y que puede hundir la empresa. Que he hecho entonces? Comprar warrants. Si la empresa no es fraude seré capaz de convertirlos pagando 11.5 dólares por cada warrant para tener una acción y ya entraré ganando un buen % (los warrants te los convierten cuando la empresa cotiza 20 de los últimos 30 días a más de 18 dólares). 

Si es fraude pues solo pierdo los warrants que compre a 2 pavos o así. Aún tengo unas acciones de trit y mi idea a día de hoy es liquidarlas cuando se pongan en positivo. Pero cuando eso se de ya veré lo que hago. Aún así el grueso de mi inversión es a través de warrants.

Por favor que NADIE compre warrants de nada sin saber perfectamente lo que son y lo que implican. Es un producto para gente con bastante nivel así que no os metáis en ello. Es droga dura de la Cañada real


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Que por cierto hoy no me va a entrar la segunda tanda de warrants porque los quería por debajo de 2 dólares y hoy le toca subidón a Trit. Sin prisa esperamos hasta que llegue a esos niveles otra vez (mi jefa me va a odiar)


----------



## Elena Sainz (5 Ene 2021)

trinitry dijo:


> Hola, no sé si alguien puede comentar que proceso de defensa, si lo ve necesario, tiene una empresa del Ibex cuando le informan que grandes inversores están entrando a corto.
> Supongo que se enteran a medida que su cotización baja y con volumen antes de la información oficial. No sé si intentan defenderse o contrarréplican comprando. Tampoco se que porcentaje objetivo de ganancia tiene por término medio ese inversor a corto. 5%/15% ?. Que tiempo aguantan, es mejor salirse y entrar en otras opciones..etc. para mí es todo un mundo sin demasiada información .
> Gracias



No sé muy bien lo que estás preguntando pero lo mas parecido que se me ocurre son los cuidadores. Te remito a una explicación un poco elaborada, colgada en Rankia:

*Cuidadores de mercado*

El llamado "cuidador" de un valor suele ser un departamento dentro de la propia empresa o bien una tercera parte contratada para ello (un banco), que estabiliza los precios de las acciones de esa empresa, para contrarrestrar un exceso de volatilidad o bien para manipular precios al alza o baja según interese.


----------



## trinitry (5 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> No sé muy bien lo que estás preguntando pero lo mas parecido que se me ocurre son los cuidadores. Te remito a una explicación un poco elaborada, colgada en Rankia:
> 
> *Cuidadores de mercado*
> 
> El llamado "cuidador" de un valor suele ser un departamento dentro de la propia empresa o bien una tercera parte contratada para ello (un banco), que estabiliza los precios de las acciones de esa empresa, para contrarrestrar un exceso de volatilidad o bien para manipular precios al alza o baja según interese.



Gracias por la respuesta mi pregunta va relacionada con esta noticia.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CBAB&usg=AOvVaw371uQnQHoelbmN3UyoOY2F&ampcf=1


----------



## trinitry (6 Ene 2021)

Osea bernstein entre otros se ha puesto corto, osea en contra de enagas en un porcentaje de acciones del 0,5% de su capital. Todos los cortos contra enagas en este momento suman un 5% del capital de enagas. Si consiguen tirar la acción para abajo como está sucediendo ganan. Mi pregunta es relativa a la estrategia e inteligencia de la actuación en el día a día, para mí debe de esconder normas, reglas y estrategias de difícil localización.


----------



## trinitry (6 Ene 2021)

He ido corto en algunas ocasiones pero siento que se me escapa algo sobre todo táctica. En cualquier caso las veces que me he puesto ha sido siguiendo a los peces gordos.


----------



## trinitry (6 Ene 2021)

En definitiva, que porcentaje de caídas buscan para cerrar la operación, así poco antes de ese momento es el ideal para entrar en compra, pues ellos empezarán a comprar a mansalva para cerrar sus posiciones.


----------



## trinitry (6 Ene 2021)

O bien aguantar tus acciones sin vender quitando stop loss si los llevas. Seguiré a ver hasta dónde aguantan tirando para abajo a enagas


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ene 2021)

No creo que este hilo sea el más adecuado para tus dudas. Quizás este hilo te ayude:

Hilo General de Inversión a Medio / Largo Plazo (resúmenes, análisis y noticias)


----------



## eldelavespa (6 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La idea de Triterras la veo clarísima.



Veo que lo tienes bien agarrado todo, no conocía el funcionamiento de los warrants y para estas cosas te cubres bien las espaldas, yo no entro por ahora,pero pinta bien tu inversión. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Veo que lo tienes bien agarrado todo, no conocía el funcionamiento de los warrants y para estas cosas te cubres bien las espaldas, yo no entro por ahora,pero pinta bien tu inversión.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Si sale bien puede dar un rendimiento muy grande, pero que la gente tenga claro que el RIESGO es muy alto también. Que nadie se meta en cosas así sin tener eso clarísimo. Lo mismo trit se va a 15 como a 8. Y en ambas situaciones es difícil sentarse y pensar en la tesis de inversión sin tener cierta distorsión por los movimientos en el precio de la acción.

De momento ayer no doble los warrants como contaba porque se fueron para arriba. Al estar ya dentro no tengo que correr tras ella, ni para arriba ni para abajo.

Mi idea sigue siendo quitarme las acciones que llevo cuando estén por encima de los 12 dólares (mi precio de entrada) y doblar warrants si estos se ponen por debajo de 2 dólares.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Ene 2021)

Algo de información en la posible OPA sobre Fly que como os dije se rumoreaba por ahí

Ains tenía que haberme inventado que tengo unas fuentes en el sector y haberme tirado el rollo...

Fly Leasing reported to be considering a sale


----------



## Drizztdourden (8 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno si te fijas tengo 4 ukanas pero europeas poco en seguimiento la verdad.
> 
> Piensa que busco 3 cosas: crecimiento, balances decentes o cosas que estén muy baratas.
> 
> ...



Comienzo agradeciendo el esfuerzo, pasión y generosidad que hacen posible este hilo. Aprovecho también a @gordinflas su hilo para analizar financieramente a las compañías. No sé si acabaré aproximándome a hacer un análisis decente, pero seguro habré aprendido por el camino. Leo que usas 3 criterios a la hora de invertir en una empresa y me gustaría conocer tu parecer sobre NIO. En mi opinión, no tiene un balance que la haría atractiva para ti, tampoco considero que esté barata. Sin embargo, creo que podría cumplir con la regla del crecimiento. Por otro lado, aprovechas a veces la irracionalidad de la inercia sobre una determinada compañía, véase Tesla.

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ene 2021)

Respecto a NIO, como tu dices cumple claramente la regla de crecimiento. El tema es que hay dos cosas que me tiran para atras. La primera es que yo no soy de la gente que paga CUALQUIER PRECIO por el crecimiento.

La segunda es que no me gusta entrar en empresas que ya han subido una barbaridad y van en vertical hacia arriba. Si eso se da me gusta subirme ANTES, y luego que hagan con la accion lo que quieran. Por ejemplo fijate en EH (la de drones). Estuve a nada de subirme a 8 y finalmente por AVARICIA y tratar de sacarle unos centimos se disparo y tuve "suerte" de entrar a 17 creo que fueron. Si, es casi un 100% por encima, pero la empresa salio a bolsa hace mas de un ano a 12.5 dolares, asi que en el fondo no la compre muy burbujeada respecto a sus precios iniciales.

Tu me pones ahora EH a 50/60/70 dolares y te digo, pinta bien pero no gracias, no es para mi.

Una cosa que hay que entender es que lo que sobran son empresas que cotizan y por tanto no hay que encarinarse con ninguna en especial. Cada mes encontraras nuevas empresas que aparecen de repente y te parecen una maravilla. El dinero que tienes para invertir es limitado, por tanto hay que ser muy selectivos.

Y mucho ojo con entrar en las cosas guays de turno, los NIO, Tesla y demas. Bajo cualquier parametro que mires, estan hinchadisimas. USA en general esta hinchado pero el tema de coches electricos y especialmente las que nombras son la burbuja de la burbuja de la burbuja. Llegados a ese punto ya no eres un inversor por fundamentales y eres un inversor por modas. Y la bolsa se convierte en un casino.


----------



## eldelavespa (8 Ene 2021)

Acabo de meterle x segunda y ultima vez a la saeta, las llevo carismas, puse precio limitado pero pasan los días y no entran... Al final me calenté.. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Acabo de meterle x segunda y ultima vez a la saeta, las llevo carismas, puse precio limitado pero pasan los días y no entran... Al final me calenté..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Bueno lo mismo lo que hoy parece caro, en un año es un precio de risa de entrada. El tiempo dirá


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ene 2021)

Espero que nadie que siga este hilo o los de gordi o edreamer llevará TUI...DEP

Es lo que tienen los análisis paco de inversión


----------



## Manolito-14 (8 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Acabo de meterle x segunda y ultima vez a la saeta, las llevo carismas, puse precio limitado pero pasan los días y no entran... Al final me calenté..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Me ha pasado igual. Me entró el otro día carísima. Costó un cojón entrar. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ene 2021)

TIGR va disparadisima. 

Ahora que lo pienso toda esta movida con BABA, el delisting de las chinas y demás, tuvo que hacer que los brokers movieran una barbaridad de órdenes. Lo normal es que hayan tenido un trimestre aún más brutal y el guidance vaya a ser aún mejor.

Como pase los 10 de forma clara me da que se va casi sin parar a los 15. Y de ahí a los máximos en 22 o así (creo que ahí me plantearía vender)


----------



## curvilineo (8 Ene 2021)

Cojo sitio


----------



## Halfredico (8 Ene 2021)

Lástima no haber pillado algunas de éstas a tiempo. Qué horizonte temporal te has marcado, @arriba/abajo ?

Edito tras leerlo por completo. Veo que tienes un horizonte a 5 años. Aun así, da cosa entrarle a algo que en 3 meses se ha revalorizado un 100%. Te seguiré de cerca. Un saludo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ene 2021)

Una empresa de la que quiera hablar brevemente es de Boohoo (nombre en clave bujuiiii), porque creo que nadie ha hablado de ella en el foro.

Soy muy perezoso asi que no me lo voy a currar ahora como el gordi suele hacer y tal, asi que pido perdon por la vagancia y el retraso.

Boohoo es una empresa que se dedica a vender ropa online. NO TIENE TIENDAS, NINGUNA. Y otra particularidad es que las marcas que vende en su plataforma son suyas.

Por tanto varias cosas:

No es un simple intermediario que vende online a traves de su pagina web/plataforma ropa de otras marcas. Las marcas son suyas

Ademas de vender la ropa de dichas marcas en su plataforma TAMBIEN la vende a traves de otras empresas/plataformas

Por tanto es algo muy interesante. Negocio 100% online, no tiene que pagar rentas, tener empleados, gastar en abrir tiendas etc etc. Tiene sus marcas propias lo que hace que no sea un simple intermediario, eso hace que las barreras de entrada CREZCAN MUCHISIMO. Ya no es que una empresa empiece de cero con una buena logistica, tendria que comprar o desarrollar marcas de ropa que le gusten a la gente, que es de lo que se trata al final.

Respecto a las cuentas de la empresa. Si hacemos un analisis por PER nos saldra de primeras una cosa altisima. Hagamos las cuentas con mi precio de entrada (2.61 libras). Para ello voy a coger los ultimos resultados que tenemos.


*CRECIMIENTO*
La razon para invertir en esta empresa es fundamentalmente su crecimiento. De su propia pagina web tenemos lo siguiente: Since our IPO in March 2014, we have grown from 1 brand, generating £140m of sales in 2015, to 7 brands, generating in excess of £1bn of sales annually, whilst delivering consistent EBITDA growth.
Como veis hay MUCHO crecimiento. Muchisimo. Ahora estan en un punto DULCE donde siguen creciendo mucho, ya ganan dinero y ya generan cash flow positivo. Por tanto mas crecimiento significa mas cash flow con el que se puede financiar aun mas crecimiento.

Las tasas de crecimiento en ingresos entre 2014 y 2019 han sido respectivamente: 27, 40, 51, 97 y 48%

El cash NETO en esos mismos anos, a pesar de gastarse una pasta en esos anos comprando marcas a tocateja es: 54, 58, 58, 133 y 190 millones de libras.

Ultimos resultados. Veamos ahora los ultimos resultados de los seis meses que terminaron el 31 de Agosto de 2020 (con la pandemia en medio basicamente).

Crecimiento ingresos del 45% hasta 816 millones de libras
Crecimiento EBITDA 48% hasta 90 millones de libras
Crecimiento beneficio 51% hasta 68 millones de libras
Margen bruto del 55%
Cash neto a 31 de Agosto de 2020 de 344 millones de libras
Beneficio por accion 4,5 peniques

Si extrapolamos esos 4.5 peniques al ano entero serian 9 oeniques. No es lo mejor que podemos hacer ya que por un lado al crecer tanto al ano, distorsiona el crecimiento y por otro lado estas empresas tienen mucha estacionalidad en ventas. Aun asi lo podemos unar como aproximacion. Estos 9 peniques respecto al precio de compra de 2.61 libras nos dan un PER de 29. Es este PER alto?

Pensemos que hablamos de una empresa a la que le beneficia el covid muchisimo (todas las tiendas fisicas de los competidores cerradas, la gente pidiendoles mas online y por otro lado competidores que ya estaban en la mierda quebrando, asi que se pueden comprar sus marcas, que si son valiosas, a precio de puta), que ya ganan dinero, que generan muchisima caja y que crecen actualmente a un 50% anual. Si lo comparais con todas las empresas megaguays americanas que son supertech y disruptoras, decidme una que: crezca al 50% al ano, tenga super caja neta y este a PER 29. No existe. Asi de sencillo.

*COMPETIDORES. *En el sector en el que se mueve sus competidores son empresas como ASOS o Zalando. No voy a entrar a analizarlas, lo unico que os quiero comentar es que veamos a que ratios estan ambas.

Zalando. PER 2021 108. EV/EBITDA 47. Operating Margin 3.91%. Crecimiento medio de ingresos en los ultimos anos 24%
ASOS. PER 2021 44. EV/EBITDA 19. Operating Margin 4.63%. Crecimiento medio de ingresos en los ultimos anos 23.3%
Bujuiii. PER 2021 34. EV/EBITDA 30. Operating Margin 7.67%. Crecimiento medio de ingresos en los ultimos anos 54.6%

Joder es que SE MEA en las otras dos. Crece MAS DEL DOBLE QUE ZALANDO, tiene margenes DEL DOBLE QUE ZALANDO y vale A DIA DE HOY UNA TERCERA PARTE. Sabeis lo que va a pasar con el tiempo? Que ambas empresas van a tender a converger. Teoricamente Boohoo deberia estar por encima porque los numeros dicen que crece mas y tiene margenes mas sanos.


Entonces porque esta mas barata Boohoo si crece mas que las competidoras y ademas tiene mejores margenes? Facil, porque hace unos meses (lo veis en las caidad abruptas de la cotizacion, quitando la de marzo por el panico del covid) salieron una serie de reportajes que decian que tenian a la gente en condiciones muy malas trabajando en fabricas en Reino Unido. Esto causo mucho revuelo aqui. Hablo de abrir el telediario en la BBC y que los periodicos no hablaran de otra cosa. Como podeis imaginar empezo una campana en internet de Boycot a Boohoo y parecia el fin del mundo y que no iban a vender una prenda de ropa nunca mas e iban a quebrar.

Entonces en stockopedia, leyendo al tio que hace los reports diarios de las small caps, me quede con una cosa que dijo. Estos boycots no llevan nunca A NADA. Parece que nadie va a comprar etc etc y luego el impacto en las ventas es generalmente minimo y pasajero. Por tanto gracias a esa situacion, y cuando pensaba que habia perdido el barco, tuve la oportunidad de meter una carga curiosa al precio descrito arriba.

Como imaginareis, con el crecimiento astronomico de esta empresa, ademas cotizando a unos ratios ridiculos respecto a sus competidores, no tengo intencion ninguna de venderla en muchos anos. Tendria que ponerse a un precio ultraburbujeado para que me lo planteara. Hablo de 3 veces lo que vale ahora o mas.

Por cierto un posible catalizador que la puede hacer subir a fuego es que quizas en los proximos 12/18 meses salga a cotizar en america, ya que ademas de UK (su principal mercado) y europa, vende en estaods unidos y ademas es donde mas rapido esta creciendo. Por tanto imaginaros a la empresa con aun mas marcas y tamano en unos meses, saliendo a bolsa en america y que se ponga medio de moda entre los robinjuderos. Si no pasa, pues sigue la empresa igual, subiendo tranquila. Si eso pasa, nos la van a mandar los robinjuderos a la luna.

Y aqui acaba mi PACOANALISIS de Boohoo, encantado de contestar cualquier pregunta (si se la respuesta).


Ah por cierto, se me olvidaba, de cara a dar mas valor a mi mensaje, conozco a un amigo que tiene un primo en una empresa con la que trabajan y han hecho un pedido enorme y pagaron en cash sano. Incluso ofrecieron bitcoins. Van sobrados estos de Bujuiiii!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Lástima no haber pillado algunas de éstas a tiempo. Qué horizonte temporal te has marcado, @arriba/abajo ?
> 
> Edito tras leerlo por completo. Veo que tienes un horizonte a 5 años. Aun así, da cosa entrarle a algo que en 3 meses se ha revalorizado un 100%. Te seguiré de cerca. Un saludo.




El horizonte temporal es a largo plazo. Pero esto se debe a que mucho de lo que tenia en mente y que entre al principio (morses, fly y cosas asi) son contrarians de libro, y a esas les lleva tiempo darse la vuelta. El tema es que ultimamente me he metido en growth y llevo algun que otro high flyer como EH, TIGR y demas. Y sinceramente ni yo mismo me esperaba esta rentabilidad este 2020 (que desde que yo empece a invertir fueron literalmente 3 meses) y apenas esperaba rentabilidad en 2021. La idea de mi cartera es que empezara a dar rendimientos gigantes a partir de que esas contrarians se dieran la vuelta a finales de 2021 o algo asi. Pero no llevo tanta contrarian al final, Y EL MERCADO ESTA ABSOLUTAMENTE LOCO. 

Te pongo el ejemplo de TIGR. A mi me encanta la empresa. Crece a tasas del 100%, YA GANA DINERO, tiene caja neta, un programa pequeno de recompras, asset light. Vamos que es una joya. Y al precio al que entre por ratios (PER, EV/EBITDA, P/S pilla el que quieras) no estaba cara para su supercrecimiento. Pero claro si se me va de 5.5 dolares a pongamos 22. Pues se pone en unos ratios super exigentes. Si a eso le sumas que lo hace en 2 meses o menos, pues las posibilidades de vender y trincar la pasta y hacer un 300% o algo asi son muy muy grandes.

Otra cosa es en empresas tipo morses. Morses la compre a 36 peniques. Si mana se pone en 150 NO VENDO, porque se que es una empresa que tiene aun mas potencial y que ademas me va a dar dividendos monstruosos del 20/25% respecto a mi precio de entrada.

Por tanto como resumen a mi tocho, estoy surfeando la ola con muchas, pero si son cosas que se van a ratios ridiculos, les voy a dar puerta con una sonrisa enorme en la boca. Y a por la siguiente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Acabo de meterle x segunda y ultima vez a la saeta, las llevo carismas, puse precio limitado pero pasan los días y no entran... Al final me calenté..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




A que ahora parecen menos caras?


----------



## eldelavespa (11 Ene 2021)

Ya te digo, vaya subidón y esto es el principio de muchas alegrías,  

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ene 2021)

Fenómeno, gracias por tanto


----------



## eldelavespa (12 Ene 2021)

Morses y kistos a cuál mejor... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Ene 2021)

Tranquilos que solo ha salido al campo y el partido ni ha empezado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ene 2021)

Joder con TIGR, menudas subidas lleva, lo de hoy es acojonante. Y con unos volumentes bestiales. A eso le sumas que EH va a full y que Momo desperto hoy, y tengo la cartera bailando jotas

(ojo con los chicharros, que manana puedo tener la cartera mas roja que Stalin)


----------



## BABY (12 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder con TIGR, menudas subidas lleva, lo de hoy es acojonante. Y con unos volumentes bestiales. A eso le sumas que EH va a full y que Momo desperto hoy, y tengo la cartera bailando jotas
> 
> (ojo con los chicharros, que manana puedo tener la cartera mas roja que Stalin)



Te estas poniendo las botas hoy!!


----------



## Elena Sainz (12 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Te estas poniendo las botas hoy!!



No está en su cartera pero la compré recomendada por él, TGP (Teekay LNG) en los $11,5X a comienzos de enero.

No han pasado dos semanas que ya la tengo rondando los $13 y ya estoy poniendo el monedero para que me echen el dividendo dentro en breve. Mas que zanks habrá que pagarle unas rondas este hombre o mandarle un paquete de ibéricos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> No está en su cartera pero la compré recomendada por él, TGP (Teekay LNG) en los $11,5X a comienzos de enero.
> 
> No han pasado dos semanas que ya la tengo rondando los $13 y ya estoy poniendo el monedero para que me echen el dividendo dentro en breve. Mas que zanks habrá que pagarle unas rondas este hombre o mandarle un paquete de ibéricos.



Con una buena botella de vermu me conformo    

Aunque @eldelavespa va a tener que pagarse una comilona la próxima vez que vaya a la tierrina


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> No está en su cartera pero la compré recomendada por él, TGP (Teekay LNG) en los $11,5X a comienzos de enero.
> 
> No han pasado dos semanas que ya la tengo rondando los $13 y ya estoy poniendo el monedero para que me echen el dividendo dentro en breve. Mas que zanks habrá que pagarle unas rondas este hombre o mandarle un paquete de ibéricos.



Pues si hubieras comprado la minera en las chimbabas ....un x4 
Nosotros mismos eramos excepticos y nos reiamos , pero a medida que le dabas vueltas , ...coño si posiblemente estemos ante el futuro principal proveedor de la Industria del acero de China ( cuando terminen a finales de año la linea ferrea)



The Hellion dijo:


> Cualquier persona que explique a su cónyuge o similar que ha invertido en una empresa llamada "Minas Mongolas", y que sobreviva para contarlo, tiene toda mi admiración.





tramperoloco dijo:


> Tu le explicas , como dice Gordinflas , que se trata de una minera de carbón de un país exsoviético cotizando en Hong Kong y con la mayoría del negocio en China , que antes lo hicieron muy mal y se superendeudaron pero que dicen que ya lo tienen "to controlao" , asi a lo mejor te dice que porque no compras mas..


----------



## eldelavespa (12 Ene 2021)

la botella de sidra ya la tienes ganada, si tenemos un 42 bagger comida, postre y chupito.... Barcos y put...


----------



## gordinflas (12 Ene 2021)

¿Por qué la tuve que vender?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Senores se viene el baile hoy en Golar. MUY buenas noticias.

Por cierto el fenomeno de verdad es el que me vendio la tesis de golar, que fue el mismo que llevaba la antigua empresa de CR7 y que se entero de que CR7 sacaba Kistos. 

Es forero pero no suele postear, pero si el quiere que salude. Te debemos mucho Golar (nombre en clave del forero)!!!!


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Ene 2021)

Pues estaba acojonado de nuevo al ver la subida en mi cartera pero veo que hay una explicacion . No me gustan las subidas vertiginosas sin sentido.
Espero sea verdad no nos hagan un Merlin ( la presunta opa a 8 euros y pico de este verano de la que nunca mas se supo ) .
Golar LNG Limited and Stonepeak Infrastructure Partners to Sell 100% of Hygo Energy Transition Ltd. to New Fortress Energy

New Fortress Energy LLC (NFE) to Acquire Hygo Energy Transition Ltd. and Golar LNG Partners LP (GLNG) in Combined $5 Billion Transaction

Yo a golar la conocia por este , tambien tiene TK y Pax global . Estaban pillados a precios precovid


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

El tema es que venden la joya de la corona de energia y tambien les venden la parte peor que tenian, asi que les sirve para limpiar el balance y demas. Creo que probablemente salga ganando mas la empresa que lo compra todo, pero Golar necesitaba esto y a corto plazo (ponle a 6 meses o asi) esto le va a venir de lujo a la accion.

Ahora hay que pensar potenciales precios interesantes para salirse, y ver si esto sube bastante o sube a lo loco (que viendo como esta el mercado no me extranaria)


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Joder al final sube mas EH sin noticias de ningun tipo que Golar hoy con las buenas noticias de la venta del negocio de energia. No se donde va a parar EH pero parece que es de las de hype nivel DIOS


----------



## lonchagordista (13 Ene 2021)

carlosas dijo:


> En DEGIRO si que esta



Pero con unas comisiones de miedo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Entrada en Novo Resources. a 2.33 (estaras contento @RockLobster jajaja)

Se trata de una exploradora de oro con todos o casi todos sus activos en Australia. Estan ya para empezar a extraer oro y despues de recibir las maquinas especiales para el cribado y demas, lo normal es que empiecen ya a generar pasta en este trimestre. Se espera que el precio de extraccion sea de los mas bajos del mercado (which means margenes sanos).

Las razones para la bajada gorda que lleva son varias: una minera que era accionista se salio por las bravas (parece que no les parecia una inversion estrategica y querian gastarse esa pasta en sus propios drillings), a finales de ano en canada muchas veces se venden acciones en perdidas por temas fiscales y luego pues cuando algo baja, mas gente vende.

Es una inversion de riesgo ya que tiene dos cosas que pueden salir mal: por un lado que el precio del oro baje y por otro lado un riesgo de ejecucion, que no sean capaces de sacar el oro de la forma y al precio que contaban.

Entro porque por un lado quiero exposicion a oro pero sin meterme en oro directamente y por otro porque es una empresa donde creo que a estos precios la relacion riesgo/rentabilidad esta muy a nuestro favor. Esto puede ser un multibagger perfectamente si empiezan a sacar el oro que dicen que pueden sacar.

Para mas infromacion os recomiendo que le pregunteis a los que saben de mineras: @SargentoHighway y @Mochuelo 

Gracias a ambos por la informacion compartida tanto en el hilo del sargento como por privado


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Ene 2021)

No me gustan mucho las mineras demasiados gastos y sorpresas dificiles de predecir incluso aunque uno mismo este alli , pero me apetece tener algo diferente . Veo que hay insiders con acciones , de hecho uno compro 30K el 24 de diciembre, asi que te sigo tambien en esta aventura con un paquetillo . 

Novo Resources: A Hefty Price To Pay For Indicated And Inferred Ounces (OTCMKTS:NSRPF) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Bienvenido al barco trampero! Pasa al fondo pilla una birra y ponte cómodo. Este barco nos dará muchas alegrías


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Por cierto no hablamos de FINV pero hoy subio un 15% y lleva un rally muy muy serio


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Ah y se me olvido comentar que hoy entre tambien en DOUYU. Mas tarde o manana pongo resumen


----------



## BABY (13 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto no hablamos de FINV pero hoy subio un 15% y lleva un rally muy muy serio



Esa se me escapó...., al final entre en QFIN....


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

QFIN sera la siguiente en arrancar. Algo mas cara que FINV pero de mas calidad. A mi me encanta


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Ene 2021)

Bienvenido a la mina.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Esa se me escapó...., al final entre en QFIN....



Una financiera china de proyectos digitales?

No tiene mala pinta parece que esta creciendo muy rápido... A lo mejor le meto la puntita

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Joder juegas fuerte hermano. QFIN tiene mas calidad que FINV, pero FINV estaba mas barata. Antes. Ya no. Si QFIN vuelve a los 10,xx me toca ampliar, porque es una que no me importa cargar mas. Yo tambien pienso que es buenisima


----------



## Value (14 Ene 2021)

Se mire por donde se mire a CP es buena la venta de HYGO.

El problema reside en que les pagan entre 1B y 1,2B en acciones de NFE. Y a mi NFE me parece que tiene una valoración super exigente, esta carísima.

Hemos vendido la parte más valiosa de la empresa por una valoración relativamente justa ( valoración similar a la que iba a salir la IPO hace unos meses) perdiendo bastante potencial a LP a cambio de tener liquidez para los proyectos nuevos que esperemos saquen adelante este mismo año.

En resumen, que se vienen curvas con la buena de Golar capitalizando 1,3B teniendo en "caja" 1-1.2B de acciones en NFE que se ha marcado un x7 aprox este año. 

A mi personalmente no me gusta mucho esta venta, me parece incluso algo forzada y me da a pensar que había algo malo dentro de HYGO...

En fin, que habrá que estar atentísimos a la proxima conference call. Si no sacan adelante mas proyectos FLNG este mismo 2021 será para empezar a plantearse vender.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

Cuando @Value habla, yo me paro, me siento, y escucho atentamente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

Update hoy de Boohoo para los ultimos 4 meses del ano. La empresa sigue creciendo como un reloj suizo al 40% y tienen caja de 380 millones de libras, asi que lo normal es que en breves anuncien alguna adquisicion.

Esta es de las de dejar 10 anos en cartera, y probablemente valga 10 veces mas que ahora. Menuda joyaza.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Update hoy de Boohoo para los ultimos 4 meses del ano. La empresa sigue creciendo como un reloj suizo al 40% y tienen caja de 380 millones de libras, asi que lo normal es que en breves anuncien alguna adquisicion.
> 
> Esta es de las de dejar 10 anos en cartera, y probablemente valga 10 veces mas que ahora. Menuda joyaza.



Compañero, los numeros son los numeros, pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es tu comparación con empresas como Zalando. He entrado en esta tienda y no hay marcas, todo son chinadas de AliExpress. No la termino de ver por esto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Compañero, los numeros son los numeros, pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es tu comparación con empresas como Zalando. He entrado en esta tienda y no hay marcas, todo son chinadas de AliExpress. No la termino de ver por esto.




Son varias cosas. La primera es que en Boohoo web, esas marcas SON SUYAS.

La segunda es que SUS MARCAS, esas marcas, se venden ademas en muchas otras paginas web, PORQUE SON MUY POPULARES.

Me pondria yo esa ropa? No, porque es ropa de choni, y ademas yo tengo DOS PARES DE VAQUEROS E YA. Pero por esa regla de tres inditex estaria quebrado porque tampoco compro alli (y Levis tampoco haria mucho con el par de 501 que me compro al ano).

Pero TU lo dices. Los numeros son los numeros. Y los numeros dicen que crece mas que Zalando, tiene mejores margenes que Zalando y todos los ratios de valoracion, todos dicen que esta INCREIBLEMENTE mas barata que Zalando.

Asi que toca decidir si vas a vestirte en Boohoo/Zalando, o vas a invertir en ella


----------



## BABY (14 Ene 2021)

Choni es poco....van a triunfar. La verdad que está para meterle 3 o 4000 euritos...

Ropa | Ropa y moda para mujer y hombre Compra online - boohoo


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Choni es poco....van a triunfar. La verdad que está para meterle 3 o 4000 euritos...
> 
> Ropa | Ropa y moda para mujer y hombre Compra online - boohoo



Con el descuento de hoy, si estuviera fuera, me metería.

Pero de esta si osndigo que es para dejarla crecer y crecer, porque potencialmente puede ser un gigante de la industria. Un gigante mundial. Y con su correspondiente market cap claro


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

También es importante entender que por ejemplo España no es un mercado importante para ellos. O grecia o Italia o Portugal. Sitios que visten relativamente bien (o por norma general mejor que la media de otros países).

Esta gente vende a full en UK y USA, y yo que vivo en UK ya os digo que su ropa vuelve locas a una amplia mayoría de la población. El chonisno ilustrado es increíble aquí.


----------



## BABY (14 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> También es importante entender que por ejemplo España no es un mercado importante para ellos. O grecia o Italia o Portugal. Sitios que visten relativamente bien (o por norma general mejor que la media de otros países).
> 
> Esta gente vende a full en UK y USA, y yo que vivo en UK ya os digo que su ropa vuelve locas a una amplia mayoría de la población. El chonisno ilustrado es increíble aquí.



Y estas es de las que, cuando se pueda hacer vida normal, puede dispararse un 20 o un 30% en poco tiempo. Aunque las ventas pueden ser aceptables ahora, cuando la gente pueda ir de fiesta, conciertos van a parecer los toros de San Fermin por la calle Estafeta, estrenando ropa y comiendo pastillas (lastima que ahí no se pueda invertir...).


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

Precisamente venia a decir que si alguien queria subirse a Kistos pero sentia que se le habia escapado, quizas este es un buen momento para replantearselo.

Es normal que corrija un poco, que esto no es USA para subir a lo loco jajaja. Con un poco de suerte en un par de semanas tenemos el primer deal. Veremos como reacciona el mercado


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

Y veo que Boohoo esta bajando tambien, asi que puede ser parecido a lo de Kistos. Pero que cada uno analice muy bien las empresas y piense si es algo que le cuadra en su cartera!!!


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y veo que Boohoo esta bajando tambien, asi que puede ser parecido a lo de Kistos. Pero que cada uno analice muy bien las empresas y piense si es algo que le cuadra en su cartera!!!



Yo pillé ayer Boohoo aprovechando la bajada y hoy ha bajado más, que le vamos a hacer, con Morses me pasó lo mismo y ahora estoy bien contento con ellas. Toca esperar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Yo pillé ayer Boohoo aprovechando la bajada y hoy ha bajado más, que le vamos a hacer, con Morses me pasó lo mismo y ahora estoy bien contento con ellas. Toca esperar.



Es una acción para tener años en cartera. Lo de menos es lo que haga hoy o en una semana. Mientras siga creciendo igual y comprando más marcas, llegará el día que reviente hacia arriba


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Ene 2021)

Te veo ya mismo fomeando tus acciones por los hilos de investing con multinicks , eso si cambiate tambien de avatar/foto vaya que te pase como a este en MOMO. 








PD que eso no quita que opine lo mismo que el, de hecho soy mas optimista.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Te veo ya mismo fomeando tus acciones por los hilos de investing con multinicks , eso si cambiate tambien de avatar/foto vaya que te pase como a este en MOMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poniendome de calientavalores y multinick, lo próximo que será, decir que llevo una cartera conservadora?!?!

(Que es gracioso, si yo nunca hablo de Momo, solo digo que va a ser un parto se 9 meses y ya está)


----------



## Halfredico (15 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Poniendome de calientavalores y multinivel, lo próximo que será, decir que llevo una cartera conservadora?!?!
> 
> (Que es gracioso, si yo nunca hablo de Momo, solo digo que va a ser un parto se 9 meses y ya está)



Yo entré en Momo con poca cantidad, parece que está despertando. Estoy por quitarme de encima wells fargo (que hoy ha presentado unos resultados desastrosos y me está dando el día) y meterlo en Momo.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Ene 2021)

ya . ya , pero que sepas de todas formas que a mi me puedes fomear si quieres todas tus acciones , que me tiro a la mitad de ellas de cabeza .


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Ene 2021)

Bueno pues os voy a dar mi opinion de Triterras en base a un nuevo informe en su contrar.

En primer lugar este es el informe:

TRIT_Presentation_FINAL.pdf on Egnyte

Una vez leido creo que me he EQUIVOCADO con la empresa, y que hay muchas posibilidades de que haya algo turbio detras.

No se si hablamos solo de ejecutas marrulleros o directamente detras de la empresa no hay nada.

Los chanchullos en mi opinion parecen fuera de toda duda, lo unico que aun no se es si Kratos, su plataforma, tiene un valor real o es humo.

De este tipo de gente no me extranaria que hicieran el chanchulleo para salir a bolsa y demas, pero podria ser que la plataforma en si funcione y tenga demanda. Quizas no tanta como nos han dicho pero si demanda real.

Cual es para mi la principal red flag aqui y lo que me ha hecho decidir que esto pinta mal? Pues algo tan sencillo como que el CEO y los ejecutas no han comprado acciones en estos dias/semanas, incluso estando a precios bajisimos como ahora.

Si tu eres un ejecuta y sabes que no hay nada malo y te ponen las acciones para que cargues a dos manos y no lo haces? Que cojones pasa ahi? Para mi en estos casos es tarjeta roja.

Es mas, lo gracioso es que despues del anterior ataque bajista es que el CEO se comprometio a comprar acciones y NO lo ha hecho. Y se que lo puede hacer desde el 23 de Diciembre porque lo pregunte al Investor Relations de la empresa.

Una vez asumido el error (no pasa nada, cuando inviertes en estas empresas siempre se te va a colar alguna, asi que nada de fustigarse) toca disenar una estrategia:

1. Obviamente nada de comprar warrants el martes, aunque se ponga a precios ridiculos.
2. La empresa da una conferencia el miercoles, estar muy atentos a lo que dicen
3. En cuanto la accion rebote y se acerque a precios de mi entrada, largo las acciones seguro y muy posiblemente los warrants.

Asi que eso es todo, ahora solo tengo que seguir el plan.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ene 2021)

Bueno el tema de TRIT tiene algo mejor pinta. Lo cual es muy bueno.

Programa de recompra de acciones hasta 50 millones de dólares y el CEO ha comprado ya como 1.5 millones de dólares en acciones. Esto cambia sensiblemente las cosas. A pesar de eso hoy NO voy a ampliar mi posición. Me quedo con lo que tengo y a esperar acontecimientos.

Gracias @eDreamer por pasarme la info

https://d1io3yog0oux5.cloudfront.ne...Authorizes_50_Million_Share_Repurchase_34.pdf


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno el tema de TRIT tiene algo mejor pinta. Lo cual es muy bueno.
> 
> Programa de recompra de acciones hasta 50 millones de dólares y el CEO ha comprado ya como 1.5 millones de dólares en acciones. Esto cambia sensiblemente las cosas. A pesar de eso hoy NO voy a ampliar mi posición. Me quedo con lo que tengo y a esperar acontecimientos.



El informe de arriba es demoledor eh? Sobre todo que las transacciones pasen por las cuentas de los CEO y tal. Pero ahora te ponen esto y piensas, coño, no va el tío a meterse a lo loco ahí no?

Sobre el papel, tiene una pinta brutal, pero es que algo huele raro. El que quiera entrar o esté dentro, que tenga cuidado. Por mi parte, me quedo dentro que lo llevo a $10.5. Pero me he puesto un SL en $7 y hasta ahí estoy dispuesto a perder 

+27% en Premarket


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y veo que Boohoo esta bajando tambien, asi que puede ser parecido a lo de Kistos. Pero que cada uno analice muy bien las empresas y piense si es algo que le cuadra en su cartera!!!



Al final parece que la bajada es porque Está reduciendo su crecimiento (algo que tb es normal). Yo si baja algo más (un 5-7%), amplio posición ya que creo que PER 40 es lo máximo para punto de entrada a boohoo, sin correr mucho riesgo.

*EDITO*

Me he equivocado. La estimación para este año es 40% de crecimiento y 38% para el siguiente. Está a buen precio. A ver si por canal alcista baja sobre los 310 y amplio posición.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Al final parece que la bajada es porque Está reduciendo su crecimiento (algo que tb es normal). Yo si baja algo más (un 5-7%), amplio posición ya que creo que PER 40 es lo máximo para punto de entrada a boohoo, sin correr mucho riesgo.
> 
> *EDITO*
> 
> Me he equivocado. La estimación para este año es 40% de crecimiento y 38% para el siguiente. Está a buen precio. A ver si por canal alcista baja sobre los 310 y amplio posición.




Boohoo para lo que crece y puede llegar a ser está barata en mi opinión. Yo si baja un 10% más o así voy a ampliar posición porque me gusta que crece tanto orgánica como inorgánicamente. Hay que tener en cuenta que unas cuantas marcas conocidas en UK han quebrado o están en la cuerda floja, y bujuiii tiene más de 300 millones de libras en cash sano y mucho apetito por incrementar sus marcas. Creo que esta acción nos va a dar muchas alegrías este año.

Respecto a trit, pinta algo turbio si. Pero el CEO ya ha comprado y además hay recompras. Pero mi regla de oro es que con tantísima marejada, y estando ya dentro, mejor no tocar, ni para vender ni para comprar. Y yo voy bien servido entre acciones y warrants


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ene 2021)

Bueno he cumplido el primer punto de mi plan en Trit y a pesar de tener approval de la jefa para comprar hoy, me he quedado quietecito y no he comprado nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ene 2021)

Por cierto para los que dicen que EH esta muy cara y tal.

He encontrado una "parecida" en el sector con el ticker UAVS. Sabeis cuanto valia a 1 de enero de 2020? 53 centumos. Sabeis cuanto vale ahora? 12.23 dolares. Sabeis cuanto facutor en 2019? 300 .... Mil dolares de mierda

Sabeis lo que valia EH a 1 de enro de 2020? 12 dolares. Y ahora vale 50. Y factura mas de 30 millones de dolares.

Asi que lo de caro o no caro....para este mercado esta barata. que eso es irracional? pues si, pero hay que jugar con las reglas del que es dueno del tablero, no pararse a debatir si son justas o no


----------



## pandiella (19 Ene 2021)

vendi mi participacion en TRIT. habia comprado algo testimonial para obligarme a seguirla.

leyendo lo que se menciona por aqui hoy, mire un poco a ver de que iba. un segundo me llevo

me han podido los prejuicios: empresa de un cagaplayas con formacion cagaplayas


----------



## RockLobster (20 Ene 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> vendi mi participacion en TRIT. habia comprado algo testimonial para obligarme a seguirla.
> 
> leyendo lo que se menciona por aqui hoy, mire un poco a ver de que iba. un segundo me llevo
> 
> me han podido los prejuicios: empresa de un cagaplayas con formacion cagaplayas



El resto del equipo directivo es de EEUU y Singapur.

Sabes que? 

Soy extremadamenre racista.

Solo me gusta un color.

El VERDE, el color del dinero.

Si el dinero me lo trae in Indio o in Turco me importa 3 cojones.

Quizas usted es lo bastante acaudalado para permitirse perder dinero por motivos raciales. 

Le felicito por ello


----------



## pandiella (20 Ene 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> El resto del equipo directivo es de EEUU y Singapur.
> 
> Sabes que?
> 
> ...



raciales dice. nono, distingamos bien, culturales

era un poco una boutade. aunque he de decir que encontre en mi vida pocos provenientes de universidades indias con nivel profesional aceptable.

es que me imagine a un equipo de 200 mil informaticos de bangalore implementando/manteniendo la plataforma kratos

me acuerdo de lo juegos de la commonwealth que organizaron hace unos anyos


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ene 2021)

Un saludo al gran Jack Ma desde Londres!!!



No estaba muerto que estaba tomando cañas lerelerele lereleleeeeee

Vamos a hacer una de las de nuestro amigo.

Me han dicho unas fuentessss que hoy va a subir a full BABA en USA!!! (oh wait que simplemente subio un 8.5% en HK y USA va a acompanar esa subida)


----------



## el loco babulia (20 Ene 2021)

Pregunta de novato
Porque a mi desde de DEGIRO me sale el valor de las acciones de Morses y Bohooh 100 veces más caras de lo que decis, en el inicio de tu hilo @arriba/abajo tienes 36 peniques y 2.61 libras respectivamente ambas en 1 enero y sin embargo ami a esa me fecham salen 100 veces mas caras.
Perdon por mi absoluta ignorancia.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ene 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Pregunta de novato
> Porque a mi desde de DEGIRO me sale el valor de las acciones de Morses y Bohooh 100 veces más caras de lo que decis, en el inicio de tu hilo @arriba/abajo tienes 36 peniques y 2.61 libras respectivamente ambas en 1 enero y sin embargo ami a esa me fecham salen 100 veces mas caras.
> Perdon por mi absoluta ignorancia.



Porque en muchos sitios las inglesas te dan la cotización en peniques. Es un poco lioso con los British, para variar


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Ene 2021)

He entrado hoy en tres SPAC muy distintas por distintos motivos ademas. Manana hago resumen de las tres y si tengo tiempo un poco de resumen de mi forma de invertir en spac/acciones de crecimiento y con hype en los proximos meses


----------



## MagicTaly (21 Ene 2021)

UP Fintech Holding Ltd se está disparando a límites demasiado rápido. Si sigue así podría tocar el PT de $21. No os parece sobrevalorada? Estoy por vender y re-engancharme luego...


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> UP Fintech Holding Ltd se está disparando a límites demasiado rápido. Si sigue así podría tocar el PT de $21. No os parece sobrevalorada? Estoy por vender y re-engancharme luego...




Me parece que está sobrevalorada a este precio? SI

Creo que puede subir más? SI

Tengo un precio pensado para salirme? SI. Entre 20/25


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta de novato.

Desde las 15:49 de hoy hasta el cierre ha habido unas 12 transacciones en Kistos a un precio igual o menor que mi orden de compra (según la web del mercado londinense). ¿Es ésta una peculiaridad del mercado en acciones de poca capitalización?, en casi todas las transacciones de Kistos pone "off book" en "trade type"..., y ciertamente en todas las que ha habido desde las 15:49.

La buena noticia (para vosotros) es que a partir de la apertura de mañana se irá hasta el infinito y más allá...

Gracias.


​​​​​​​


----------



## el loco babulia (21 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me parece que está sobrevalorada a este precio? SI
> 
> Creo que puede subir más? SI
> 
> Tengo un precio pensado para salirme? SI. Entre 20/25



Se vende entonces???? Yo me fio de ti, que me la compre por ti xDDD.
Como ponías lo de aguantar aunque duplicara valor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Ene 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Se vende entonces???? Yo me fio de ti, que me la compre por ti xDDD.
> Como ponías lo de aguantar aunque duplicara valor.



Esta a 18 (después de la subida del 20% de hoy). Yo a partir de 20 empiezo a plantearmelo. Que cada uno haga lo que vea. Yo cuando venda lo pondré Aquino día y precio de venta.

Por el lado temporal y no de precio, presenta resultados el 27 de febrero creo. Otras veces ha caído después de los resultados. A saber esta vez, pero si sube mucho no es mala idea largarla antes de los resultados


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Ene 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato.
> 
> Desde las 15:49 de hoy hasta el cierre ha habido unas 12 transacciones en Kistos a un precio igual o menor que mi orden de compra (según la web del mercando londinense). ¿Es ésta una peculiaridad del mercado en acciones de poca capitalización?, en casi todas las transacciones de Kistos pone "off book" en "trade type"..., y ciertamente en todas las que ha habido desde las 15:49.
> 
> ...



Para arriba o para abajo ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Ene 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato.
> 
> Desde las 15:49 de hoy hasta el cierre ha habido unas 12 transacciones en Kistos a un precio igual o menor que mi orden de compra (según la web del mercado londinense). ¿Es ésta una peculiaridad del mercado en acciones de poca capitalización?, en casi todas las transacciones de Kistos pone "off book" en "trade type"..., y ciertamente en todas las que ha habido desde las 15:49.
> 
> ...




Yo diría que es relativamente normal porque es una acción muy estrecha y es bastante complicado meterle órdenes. A mi me ha costado bastante en veces anteriores.


----------



## Manolito-14 (21 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo diría que es relativamente normal porque es una acción muy estrecha y es bastante complicado meterle órdenes. A mi me ha costado bastante en veces anteriores.



Y el hecho de que cueste taaaaanto entrar, no hace más difícil que suba la acción? Conozco literalmente tres casos de gente que no lo ha comprado por pesadez de que no le entraran las ordenes

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 Ene 2021)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Entiendo que a igual precio haya la posibilidad de que no entre mi orden de entre todas las que pueda haber a ese precio, ¿pero como pueden venderse acciones por debajo del precio que yo estoy dispuesto a pagar y no ejecutarse mi compra?
¿El "off book" son acuerdos entre brokers y el mío ha sido incapaz de cruzar un acuerdo con otro a mi precio o que?, insisto porque va en contra de lo que creía que sabía de como se cruzaban las ordenes de compra y venta en el mercado (fuera de la subasta) y tengo curiosidad, he buscado a ver el significado de los distintos "trade type" incluido el "off book", pero sin resultado aún.


----------



## pandiella (21 Ene 2021)

a mi me ha pasa los mismo con* kistos*, la primera vez, compre normal. luego intente comprar mas varias veces y nada. creia que era el precio de degiro, que a veces no esta bien actualizado, pero busque en otras fuentes y lo mismo.

por cierto, cuando las trate vender, sera el mismo dolor de cabeza?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Ene 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y el hecho de que cueste taaaaanto entrar, no hace más difícil que suba la acción? Conozco literalmente tres casos de gente que no lo ha comprado por pesadez de que no le entraran las ordenes
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno son acciones muy líquidas al principio, cotizan pocos millones y hay mucho interés. Yo recomiendo intentar comprar a mercado y esperar hasta que entre la orden


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Ene 2021)

Entrada en Qiwi a 10.31

Se que soy el último en entrar así que pido perdón por el retraso jajajajaja


----------



## eldelavespa (22 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrada en Qiwi a 10.31
> 
> Se que soy el último en entrar así que pido perdón por el retraso jajajajaja



Da igual cuando entraras, no se mueve la jodida. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Da igual cuando entraras, no se mueve la jodida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Pero eso es bueno. Parece que está haciendo un buen suelo. Fijate en FINV cómo estuvo más de un mes sin moverse y luego explosión. Yo creo que se moverá con los resultados en un mes o así. Veremos si para arriba o para abajo


----------



## eldelavespa (22 Ene 2021)

Menuda semana llevamos, yo por lo menos, Kistos para abajo, morses también, entre en lo más alto de Mongolian y ahora - 15%....ésta semana la mejor henan Jinma, ¿q tal os ha ido a vosotros? La culpa de Baiden, jeje

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malus (22 Ene 2021)

Desde que entro el yayo no veo otra cosa que no sea rojo en mi cartera. Me he deshecho de Finv hoy a 3,67 para buscar otras oportunidades.


----------



## Veloc (22 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrada en Qiwi a 10.31
> 
> Se que soy el último en entrar así que pido perdón por el retraso jajajajaja



Yo tambien estoy dentro a precio similar, espero que nos dé muchas alegrías. Solo comentar que las futuras relaciones de los demócratas con los rusos me preocupa en este tipo de inversión.


----------



## Halfredico (22 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Menuda semana llevamos, yo por lo menos, Kistos para abajo, morses también, entre en lo más alto de Mongolian y ahora - 15%....ésta semana la mejor henan Jinma, ¿q tal os ha ido a vosotros? La culpa de Baiden, jeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Ahora que hablas de kistos y morses, a ver si alguien me explica por qué las cotizaciones en diferido no actualizan ni a final de sesion. En degiro hoy me sale a 55,40, en investing a 59, y en yahoo 56,30. Es mucha diferencia de unas a otras, de cual me fío?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ahora que hablas de kistos y morses, a ver si alguien me explica por qué las cotizaciones en diferido no actualizan ni a final de sesion. En degiro hoy me sale a 55,40, en investing a 59, y en yahoo 56,30. Es mucha diferencia de unas a otras, de cual me fío?



Fiate de todas y ninguna. Espera al lunes y la ves con el mercado abierto. Al final es lo más efectivo con estas cosas.

Y respecto a morses, kistos etc. Esta cartera es MUY kamikaze. Llevo volatilidad aquí para parar un trasatlántico. No podéis esperar que solo sea subir. Veremos subidas gordas y bajadas gordas. Y ni en unas hay que pasarse de euforia ni en las otras pensar que se acaba el mundo. Hay que tener calma y mirar a las empresas. Algo ha cambiado para bien o mal en Kistos? No. No hay noticias nuevas de nada. Y morses? Lo mismo.

Pues todo bien y a seguir con el plan.

Ojala kistos baje más para hacer una última carga (ya es mi posición principal pero no me importaría meterle más si baja a 145 o menos). Y si morses volviera a 45 o así ni te digo, ahí sí que me quede con la mitad de una (buena) carga. Pero la.mitad del total.que contaba meterle al fin y al cabo.


----------



## BABY (22 Ene 2021)

Señores, tengan liquidez preparada que puede que algunas cositas den oportunidades. Y nervios de acero.


----------



## tramperoloco (22 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Fiate de todas y ninguna. Espera al lunes y la ves con el mercado abierto. Al final es lo más efectivo con estas cosas.
> 
> Y respecto a morses, kistos etc. Esta cartera es MUY kamikaze. Llevo volatilidad aquí para parar un trasatlántico. No podéis esperar que solo sea subir. Veremos subidas gordas y bajadas gordas. Y ni en unas hay que pasarse de euforia ni en las otras pensar que se acaba el mundo. Hay que tener calma y mirar a las empresas. Algo ha cambiado para bien o mal en Kistos? No. No hay noticias nuevas de nada. Y morses? Lo mismo.
> 
> ...




Muchas ganas de compras . Asi no corrige la joia. Un ceo la compro a 50p , mira que pudiendola haberla comprado antes como nosotros jijiji


----------



## MagicTaly (2 Feb 2021)

Hora de vender TIGR?? - UP Fintech Holding Ltd

Da vértigo el x4 desde que lo mencionaste...


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Hora de vender TIGR?? - UP Fintech Holding Ltd
> 
> Da vértigo el x4 desde que lo mencionaste...



Yo de momento pienso en los 25. Y en términos temporales antes del 27 de febrero que es cuando presentan resultados. Queda solo un poco más de mente fria y a hacer un take profits Como un castillo


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Feb 2021)

A ti que ultimamente te gustan acciones de surfeo , quizas te guste esta que hoy ha despegado .

Astra To Become The First Publicly Traded Space Launch Company On NASDAQ Via Merger With Holicity | Astra


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

Estoy en modo hold until Valhalla con TIGR. pero solo porque ejjjtoy acabando con lojjj poderosojjj de guol estri!!!


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estoy en modo hold until Valhalla con TIGR. pero solo porque ejjjtoy acabando con lojjj poderosojjj de guol estri!!!



Justo me acaba de saltar la orden a 24 xDDDD. Suerte a los que continuáis!!!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Justo me acaba de saltar la orden a 24 xDDDD. Suerte a los que continuáis!!!!!




Buena jugada y buena toma de beneficios!!!


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Feb 2021)

Novo Receives Final Regulatory Approvals and Provides an Operational Update From Beatons Creek


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Novo Receives Final Regulatory Approvals and Provides an Operational Update From Beatons Creek




Si. Muy buenas noticias por el lado operacional de Novo. En cuanto saquen los primeros kilos y despegue la cotización del oro, le hacemos el primer bagger en nada


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Feb 2021)

seguimos con el Holding until Valhalla. Aqui no se mueve ni dios!!!

Go TIGR GO GO GO GO!!

(Que esto lo hago por derribar wall street y a los jej fans eh, no es otra cosa)


----------



## BABY (4 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> seguimos con el Holding until Valhalla. Aqui no se mueve ni dios!!!
> 
> Go TIGR GO GO GO GO!!
> 
> (Que esto lo hago por derribar wall street y a los jej fans eh, no es otra cosa)



A por los tiburones de gual estrit!. Que prueben de su propia medicina. Si se puede!. Asaltemos los cielos!.

¿Para vender también tienes que pedirle permiso a la jefa?.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Feb 2021)

BABY dijo:


> A por los tiburones de gual estrit!. Que prueben de su propia medicina. Si se puede!. Asaltemos los cielos!.
> 
> ¿Para vender también tienes que pedirle permiso a la jefa?.



Si. Tener cualquier acción un mínimo de un mes, y para vender permiso de la jefa Y de compliance y luego 24 horas para hacerlo una vez me lo aprueban


----------



## BABY (4 Feb 2021)

Ya te digo, en Yahoo finance le dan precio objetivo de 129!. Aún podemos ampliar más la posición!.

360 DigiTech, Inc. (QFIN) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Feb 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Ya te digo, en Yahoo finance le dan precio objetivo de 129!. Aún podemos ampliar más la posición!.
> 
> 360 DigiTech, Inc. (QFIN) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Que más quisiéramos jijiji, yo también voy cargado. Casi el 15%. Quizás cerca de 24 corrija aunque quizás no mucho. 
La subida de esta me recuerda a la de signet, poco a poco y sin apenas correcciones importantes


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Feb 2021)

Entrada en BCS (1599.HK) 

Florentino lo aprendió todo de esta gente. Creo que ya estamos dentro todos los que queremos estar


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Feb 2021)

Aquí no se mueve nadie. Venderemos TIGR a 50. Diamond Hands del tito arriba MANDAN


----------



## Drizztdourden (15 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Respecto a NIO, como tu dices cumple claramente la regla de crecimiento. El tema es que hay dos cosas que me tiran para atras. La primera es que yo no soy de la gente que paga CUALQUIER PRECIO por el crecimiento.
> 
> La segunda es que no me gusta entrar en empresas que ya han subido una barbaridad y van en vertical hacia arriba. Si eso se da me gusta subirme ANTES, y luego que hagan con la accion lo que quieran. Por ejemplo fijate en EH (la de drones). Estuve a nada de subirme a 8 y finalmente por AVARICIA y tratar de sacarle unos centimos se disparo y tuve "suerte" de entrar a 17 creo que fueron. Si, es casi un 100% por encima, pero la empresa salio a bolsa hace mas de un ano a 12.5 dolares, asi que en el fondo no la compre muy burbujeada respecto a sus precios iniciales.
> 
> ...





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Respecto a NIO, como tu dices cumple claramente la regla de crecimiento. El tema es que hay dos cosas que me tiran para atras. La primera es que yo no soy de la gente que paga CUALQUIER PRECIO por el crecimiento.
> 
> La segunda es que no me gusta entrar en empresas que ya han subido una barbaridad y van en vertical hacia arriba. Si eso se da me gusta subirme ANTES, y luego que hagan con la accion lo que quieran. Por ejemplo fijate en EH (la de drones). Estuve a nada de subirme a 8 y finalmente por AVARICIA y tratar de sacarle unos centimos se disparo y tuve "suerte" de entrar a 17 creo que fueron. Si, es casi un 100% por encima, pero la empresa salio a bolsa hace mas de un ano a 12.5 dolares, asi que en el fondo no la compre muy burbujeada respecto a sus precios iniciales.
> 
> ...





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Respecto a NIO, como tu dices cumple claramente la regla de crecimiento. El tema es que hay dos cosas que me tiran para atras. La primera es que yo no soy de la gente que paga CUALQUIER PRECIO por el crecimiento.
> 
> La segunda es que no me gusta entrar en empresas que ya han subido una barbaridad y van en vertical hacia arriba. Si eso se da me gusta subirme ANTES, y luego que hagan con la accion lo que quieran. Por ejemplo fijate en EH (la de drones). Estuve a nada de subirme a 8 y finalmente por AVARICIA y tratar de sacarle unos centimos se disparo y tuve "suerte" de entrar a 17 creo que fueron. Si, es casi un 100% por encima, pero la empresa salio a bolsa hace mas de un ano a 12.5 dolares, asi que en el fondo no la compre muy burbujeada respecto a sus precios iniciales.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes:

En primer lugar, disculpa por la anormal demora en la respuesta. A pesar de leerla según la publicaste, tuve algunos problemas de acceso e índole diferente que han provocado el retraso. Finalmente, salí de NIO en 58$ desde entrada en 44$. Compruebo tu cartera y comentarios, y percibo lo atrás que han quedado los precio de Ehang en 50-60€, así como casi la totalidad de los valores de tu cartera. Asombroso lo de Qfin y Tigr............
Sinceramente, enhorabuena por el rendimiento. Continuo intentando analizar adecuadamente el estado financiero de las compañías con los instrumentos que facilitaste en tu introducción, y sigo rigurosamente este hilo. No te voy a engañar si digo que, cuando publicaste tu entrada en Douyu, la estudié -con mi limitado conocimiento- y me decidí entrar en ella a 14.67$. Creo que al final no publicaste tu opinión sobre la compañía, pero espero haber acertado en la inversión. He entrado con el 50% de mi cartera, y asumo que no diversificar contraviene el manual de operar en bolsa para novatos y no primerizos. Con el contexto de la fusión, dudé si entrar en Douyu o Huya, pero me decanté por Douyu. A grandes rasgos, me pareció que sus números era similares, pero no lo podría asegurar. Agradecería que me ofrecieses una breve valoración sobre Douyu y, siempre y cuando puedas o quieras, del porqué de elegir Douyu y no Huya.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Feb 2021)

Muchas gracias por tu mensaje tan educado.

Tema DOYU. Es la puta ostia. Hablamos de una empresa que está en un sector que es bueno por muchos motivos: es un mercado YA muy grande, creciendo muy rápido y además con muy pocos competidores y con barreras de entrada importantes.

Vamos el mercado es que que querría para si cualquier empresa.

A eso sumale que tiene detrás a Tencent.

Sumale que se va a fusionar con su principal competidor.

Sumale que esa nueva empresa va a ser casi un monopolio, controlando más del 80% del mercado.

Sumale que además de china tanto huya como doyu tiene mercados alternativos fuera de china, lo que hará que se complementen muy bien.

Sumale que tencent es accionista mayoritario de ambas, por lo que la.fusion saldrá adelante aunque haya disparidad en precios

De que coño nos habla el tito arriba? Pues básicamente ahora mismo hay un Pacoarbitraje entre ambas muy a favor de DOYU. Esa fue la razón por la que entre en doyu y no en huya. Básicamente las dos empresas son muy parecidas por tamaño, ingresos, margenes etc. Pero si esa fusión va adelante solo con el pacoarbitraje ya ganaba un 35% de salida. Así que eso hice y por eso entre en doyu.

Y como digo aunque en circunstancias normales eso podría renegociar se a favor de huya, al ser tencent el principal accionista de AMBAS eso no se hará casi seguro.

Por cierto en Huya han entrado institucionales a lo bestia. Hablo de que creo que es Morgan Stanley compro como un 26% de la.emoresa o algo así porque es esto importante? Pues porque el free float de huya es ahora ridículo. Poco free float, todo el mundo entrando y nadie se quiere perder la fiesta. Resultado? Que Huya sube a pollazo tras pollazo. Es que si me dices que desde precios de hoy huya triplica en un mes, sinceramente no me extrañaría.

Y qué pasa con doyu? Pues básicamente que doyu sigue a su compañera huya, por el simple hecho de que si no lo hiciera, todos los fondos entrarían en doyu para hacer el pacoarbitraje que el tito arriba lleva un mes haciendo.

En definitiva que ya de llevar la cartera con pocas acciones, lo normal es que te coronel con esta. Ah y las gracias, pocas son mías y muchas de mi compadre Golar. Unos cuantos aquí lo conocen. El me dio la idea y juntos la analizamos de arriba a abajo. Nos vamos a cansar de contar billetes con esta. Y ojo que está no la voy a soltar con un 200/300% de subida. Hay que dejarla correr EH/TIGR style


----------



## Drizztdourden (16 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu mensaje tan educado.
> 
> Tema DOYU. Es la puta ostia. Hablamos de una empresa que está en un sector que es bueno por muchos motivos: es un mercado YA muy grande, creciendo muy rápido y además con muy pocos competidores y con barreras de entrada importantes.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo¡¡

Muchas gracias por la respuesta y tremenda rapidez de la misma. De verdad, luego pasará lo que tenga que pasar, pero tras tu análisis, todavía estoy más tranquilo y convencido de la inversión. No he podido sino reparar en lo poderoso y diverso que es el tejido empresarial chinesco, me quedo alucinado. Seguiré atentamente este hilo y, si veo oportunidad, comentaré.

Gracias de nuevo. Salud y suerte.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

TIGR subiendo un 20%. Hoy esta subiendo en un dia lo mismo que fue mi precio de entrada.

Y sabeis que? QUE AQUI NO VENDE NI DIOS!!!


----------



## MagicTaly (16 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> TIGR subiendo un 20%. Hoy esta subiendo en un dia lo mismo que fue mi precio de entrada.
> 
> Y sabeis que? QUE AQUI NO VENDE NI DIOS!!!



Y yo que me salí a 24... 

HOLDDDD


----------



## Terrron (16 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu mensaje tan educado.
> 
> Tema DOYU. Es la puta ostia. Hablamos de una empresa que está en un sector que es bueno por muchos motivos: es un mercado YA muy grande, creciendo muy rápido y además con muy pocos competidores y con barreras de entrada importantes.
> 
> ...




Estoy leyendo sobre Doyu y solo puedo dar las gracias por descrubir esta empresa. 
¿Sabéis cuando se hará efectiva su fusión con Huya?


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

Terrron dijo:


> Estoy leyendo sobre Doyu y solo puedo dar las gracias por descrubir esta empresa.
> ¿Sabéis cuando se hará efectiva su fusión con Huya?



Tienen que aprobarla los reguladores primero y luego los consejos de administración de cada empresa. Calcula para antes de verano


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

Entrada en ZIM (ZIM integrated shipping services) y en Opiant Pharmaceutical.

Luego de noche pongo algo de info si tengo tiempo


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Feb 2021)

Vendidas las EH a 59. Beneficio neto de 6200 dólares aprox.

Es posible que rebote más e incluso que recupere niveles más altos pero sinceramente tras leer el short report, parece bastante verosímil que no es oro todo lo que reluce en esta compañía, así que simplemente la relación riesgo/rentabilidad dejaba de estar de mi lado a estos niveles.

En mercados normales lo normal es que con algo así te follen a tope, pero por suerte hay mucho minorista entrando ahora porque lo consideran un chollo. Ojo que lo mismo tienen razón. Aún así, pase lo que pase, creo que he actuado bien y de forma disciplinada. Entre a un precio buenísimo porque vi el potencial de la empresa y sector, la dejé correr sin tocarla porque había catalizadores muy interesantes a corto plazo y ahora, cuando parece que el tema no es como se creía, he analizado la información, le he pedido permiso ayer de noche a mi jefa y he vendido hoy con un rebote del 28%.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Feb 2021)

Vendidas las FPG hoy de noche. La semana que viene voy a descargar algo de SPACs, y quizás hoy entre a algo (mi jefa mediante)


----------



## Ratziel (22 Feb 2021)

La mayoría de las cosas que mencionáis no están en mis brokers para pobres (Ninety Nine y Revolut). ¿Me abro cuenta en DeGiro o hay algo que mole más?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Feb 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> La mayoría de las cosas que mencionáis no están en mis brokers para pobres (Ninety Nine y Revolut). ¿Me abro cuenta en DeGiro o hay algo que mole más?



Si quieres entrar en ese tipo de empresas, SI, sin duda


----------



## Drizztdourden (22 Feb 2021)

Buenas noches:
Menudas últimas sesiones que lleva el NASDAQ en general y DOYU en particular. Cerré todas mis posiciones en cíclicas turísticas, para abrir en esta empresa que tan buena me parece. Ya sería fastidioso que hubiera un trasvase más o menos generalizado de tecnológicas a sectores más castigados por el COVID. Hay algo que no termino de comprender. Según aparece en algunas fuentes de información, y tal y como decía @arriba/abajo, el free float de HUYA es bajo o inexistente, ¿teóricamente esto no debería de evitar la volatilidad tanto para arriba como para abajo? Por otro lado, cómo es posible que haya más del 100% de acciones en manos de institucionales o, directamente, cómo es posible que haya más del 100% de las acciones en circulación? No lo comprendo. Me refiero a esto:


*Major Holders*
Currency in USD
*Breakdown*

2.39%% of Shares Held by All Insider108.67%% of Shares Held by Institutions111.33%% of Float Held by Institutions






Bueno, a seguir con la hoja de ruta prevista.
Saludos a todos¡¡


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Feb 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> Menudas últimas sesiones que lleva el NASDAQ en general y DOYU en particular. Cerré todas mis posiciones en cíclicas turísticas, para abrir en esta empresa que tan buena me parece. Ya sería fastidioso que hubiera un trasvase más o menos generalizado de tecnológicas a sectores más castigados por el COVID. Hay algo que no termino de comprender. Según aparece en algunas fuentes de información, y tal y como decía @arriba/abajo, el free float de HUYA es bajo o inexistente, ¿teóricamente esto no debería de evitar la volatilidad tanto para arriba como para abajo? Por otro lado, cómo es posible que haya más del 100% de acciones en manos de institucionales o, directamente, cómo es posible que haya más del 100% de las acciones en circulación? No lo comprendo. Me refiero a esto:
> 
> 
> ...




Es precisamente todo lo contrario. Cuanto menos free float hay, la volatilidad es mucho mayor.

Lo otro se explica porque hay mucha gente que está en corto en Huya, eso hace que sume más de un 100%. Free float enano, institucionales que no van a soltar antes de la fusión y que esto.corra unos añitos (porque no son unos parguelas eobinjudianos), posibilidad de ahort squeeze. Pues hace que si sale bien esto va a subir MUCHO.

Pero claro, también puede salir mal, como todo. Potencialmente muchas rentabilidad, pero esto no es invertir en un Unilever de turno


----------



## Drizztdourden (23 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es precisamente todo lo contrario. Cuanto menos free float hay, la volatilidad es mucho mayor.
> 
> Lo otro se explica porque hay mucha gente que está en corto en Huya, eso hace que sume más de un 100%. Free float enano, institucionales que no van a soltar antes de la fusión y que esto.corra unos añitos (porque no son unos parguelas eobinjudianos), posibilidad de ahort squeeze. Pues hace que si sale bien esto va a subir MUCHO.
> 
> Pero claro, también puede salir mal, como todo. Potencialmente muchas rentabilidad, pero esto no es invertir en un Unilever de turno



Muy buenas¡¡

De nuevo gracias por la aclaración sobre el free float, @arriba/abajo. Es patente que lo comprendí mal. La diferencia de arbitraje sigue existiendo muy a favor de Doyu, lo que me invita a pensar en la incertidumbre que rodea a la fusión. Estudiando un poco el relato, observo que cuando se anunció la fusión, HUYA retrocedió a buscar la equivalencia de esas 0.73 acciones de HUYA por cada una de DOYU. Por otro lado, ambas compañías siguen siendo muy interesantes por separado, y eso algo me tranquiliza. Salud y suerte


----------



## Drizztdourden (3 Mar 2021)

Hola todos!!
Cómo veis la situación actual del Nasdaq y, más concretamente, de nuestras acciones chinas (Tigr, Qfin, Doyu...).
Ando algo preocupado, no os voy a engañar.
Salud y suerte


----------



## Ai1b2 (4 Mar 2021)

Qfin se dispara hoy hasta un 5%... Después de perder un12%
No se están comportando las fintech


----------



## juanmas (6 Mar 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Y yo que me salí a 24...
> 
> HOLDDDD



Has triunfado!


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Mar 2021)

Hace un tiempo que no escribo así que pongo un mensaje rápido (ando con mil cosas y no tengo mucho tiempo sorry).

Vendi un par de spacs (HEC y Yellowstone) hace 8/9 días, así que ahí me libre un poco de la quema con esas dos, pero he comido mierda por un tubo con las otras spacs.

Aprendizaje: las SPACS son basura, así que solo entraría en alguna muy concreta (nada de llevar 7/10 spacs) y a poder ser con warrants para tener una exposición de dinero menor. Al final esta mierda es como jugar a la lotería, entrar en muchas "y ver si toca". Lo dicho, no es una forma inteligente de invertir y me he EQUIVOCADO de lleno (y mi cartera está chupando mucho por culpa de mis errores).

Ayer vendí las gazprones que tengo en el ISA con un 40% de beneficio aprox. Les saque 1650 libras limpias y ahora tengo 5800 en el ISA listas para invertir. Estoy pensando aún en que entrar, probablemente lo divida en dos paquetes y entre en dos empresas en las próximas semanas.

Por último ayer vendí CIH. La empresa tiene pintaza pero hay cosas marroneras/alarmantes a su alrededor y ya me he comido dos pufos asiáticos (EH y TRIT) así que preferí pillar enl 12% de plusvalías, aprovechar que estás semanas no bajó y tener liquidez en cartera.

De cara a la semana que viene me planteo entrar en Hi Sun, quizás ampliar Eco, WIMI y NMM


----------



## Ratziel (6 Mar 2021)

Llevo un -28% con TIGR... No sé si soy gafe o qué pasa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Llevo un -28% con TIGR... No sé si soy gafe o qué pasa.



Así que fuiste tú!!!! Ahora me cuadra todo!!!!

Lleva una ostia enorme si, pero había subido en vertical. Presenta resultados en breves y van a ser un pollazo enorme. Paciencia, calma y sangre fría. Aquí no vende ni Dios


----------



## lunnatic (6 Mar 2021)

Doyu hay días que te mete unos bajones y después otros días como ayer con subidones, menuda montaña rusa.


----------



## Veloc (6 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Doyu hay días que te mete unos bajones y después otros días como ayer con subidones, menuda montaña rusa.



Doyu va muy ligada a lo que hace el nasdaq, en estas últimas semanas con claras caídas.


----------



## juanmas (7 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Llevo un -28% con TIGR... No sé si soy gafe o qué pasa.



El puto Newton, pero no te preocupes que ésta seguro vuelve al camino.


----------



## Halfredico (7 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Así que fuiste tú!!!! Ahora me cuadra todo!!!!
> 
> Lleva una ostia enorme si, pero había subido en vertical. Presenta resultados en breves y van a ser un pollazo enorme. Paciencia, calma y sangre fría. Aquí no vende ni Dios



A todos nos ha gustado chicharrear con acciones de este tipo, pero tal y cómo está el mercado no sé si ya merece la pena mantenerse en empresas que se mueven sin lógica alguna. Vale esta empresa un 10% más o menos que el día anterior? Lo mismo pasa con muchisimas otras. A lo mejor es momento de abandonar éstas empresas que muestran este comportamiento chicharrero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> A todos nos ha gustado chicharrear con acciones de este tipo, pero tal y cómo está el mercado no sé si ya merece la pena mantenerse en empresas que se mueven sin lógica alguna. Vale esta empresa un 10% más o menos que el día anterior? Lo mismo pasa con muchisimas otras. A lo mejor es momento de abandonar éstas empresas que muestran este comportamiento chicharrero.



50 Top Growth Stocks Down Big: These 3 Are Worth Considering

Fijate en este artículo, hablan de 50 empresas growth mque han sido vapuleada estas semanas, y ponen info de lo que bajan, lo que crecen, margenes y demás. 

Ahora junta las que más han bajado (TIGR de las que más), las que crecen más (TIGR en la parte alta), las que ganan dinero (TIGR una de las pocas). 

En definitiva TIGR dentro del surfeo es de las que más crece, con márgenes buenos y al contrario bde la mayoría YA gana dinero. Y es de las que más ha bajado. Vender ahora? Teniendo este cañón? NI DE PUTA COÑA


----------



## Ratziel (9 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Así que fuiste tú!!!! Ahora me cuadra todo!!!!



Pues me acaba de llegar notificación de DeGiro avisando de -37% en TIGR y -12% en OPNT. Os lo hundo hasta el cero!!! Jajajaj


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Pues me acaba de llegar notificación de DeGiro avisando de -37% en TIGR y -12% en OPNT. Os lo hundo hasta el cero!!! Jajajaj



Bájate del barco y déjanos en paz!!! Jajajaaj


----------



## Ratziel (9 Mar 2021)

Sí sí, si estoy totalmente de cachondeo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Mar 2021)

Probablemente venda fly en unos días si sube un poco más y sigue el correo con las nuestras. Y la pasta de fly para reforzar las que más han bajado (Tigr, FINv y wimi)voy comprar más barquitos (NMM) si estos no suben mucho. 

Aquí no se mueve ni dios señores. Hemos venido a jugar!!!


----------



## lunnatic (9 Mar 2021)

Sobre Doyu sería buena idea entrar en estos días ya que ha corregido desde su máximo de 19,50?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Sobre Doyu sería buena idea entrar en estos días ya que ha corregido desde su máximo de 19,50?



No soy profeta y no sigo el técnico hasta ese punto. Lo único que te puedo decir es que no ha habido ningún cambio, ni positivo ni negativo, en la tesis que expuse hace unas semanas


----------



## juanmas (9 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Probablemente venda fly en unos días si sube un poco más y sigue el correo con las nuestras. Y la pasta de fly para reforzar las que más han bajado (Tigr, FINv y wimi)voy comprar más barquitos (NMM) si estos no suben mucho.
> 
> Aquí no se mueve ni dios señores. Hemos venido a jugar!!!



Y a ganar! mucha fé en NMM


----------



## juanmas (9 Mar 2021)

TIGR 16APR21 20.0 C 1*2.86

Antes de vencimiento lo voy a vender por 800$ Venga tigre para arriba, por el pan de mis churumbeles.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Probablemente venda fly en unos días si sube un poco más y sigue el correo con las nuestras. Y la pasta de fly para reforzar las que más han bajado (Tigr, FINv y wimi)voy comprar más barquitos (NMM) si estos no suben mucho.
> 
> Aquí no se mueve ni dios señores. Hemos venido a jugar!!!



Yo tambien llevo FINv, gracias a gordinflas, te has marcado algun objetivo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Mar 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo tambien llevo FINv, gracias a gordinflas, te has marcado algun objetivo?



De momento esperar a que presente resultados y modelar los, luego te puedo decir más. Recuérdamelo cuando los presenten y te digo


----------



## SrButanero (10 Mar 2021)

Buenas! ¿Alguna idea de inversión más a parte de NMM? En NMM ya llevo una posición


----------



## Malus (10 Mar 2021)

Yo me he metido en xpeng aprovechando la caída a unos 29$.


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Mar 2021)

Jugagas dijo:


>



Se puede saber porque pones esto en mi hilo? Cuando además son empresas que yo no llevo. 

Te impide alguien abrirte un hilo propio? Que educación y modales son estos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Mar 2021)

SrButanero dijo:


> Buenas! ¿Alguna idea de inversión más a parte de NMM? En NMM ya llevo una posición



Pronto tendrás un par de ideas bien explicadas al mes, pero al principio serán muchas de las que se ven en este hilo o en el de gordi. Lo bueno es que estarán explicadas con mucho detalle


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

Si vas a largo te pude interesar


----------



## el loco babulia (11 Mar 2021)

Jugagas dijo:


> Si vas a largo te pude interesar



Tio, te han dicho que abras hilo propio ya son ganas de generar polemica.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Tio, te han dicho que abras hilo propio ya son ganas de generar polemica.



Te corrijo si no te importa. Son ganas de ser un maleducado, a secas. Yo encantado con la polémica, pero faltas de educación NO


----------



## Drizztdourden (11 Mar 2021)

Buenas noches!!
Me llama poderosamente la atención el poco volumen negociado de Doyu y Huya en comparación con la media de los 3 meses anteriores. Últimamente, me refiero. No sé bien cómo explicarlo. Entiendo que cuando baja con poco volumen, el mercado es fuerte técnicamente, no hay ganas de vender. Sin embargo, es cómo si estuviera adormecida, con falta de atractivo, hasta que se disipen las dudas sobre la fusión. Confiemos en que supere el escrutinio de las autoridades chinescas........
Suerte!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Tremenda sacada de polla los resultados de FINV. Puede ser objetivamente la mejor accion de toda la cartera


----------



## pedro.rgo (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tremenda sacada de polla los resultados de FINV. Puede ser objetivamente la mejor accion de toda la cartera



Anunciando un dividendo de 0,17$ por acción (el año pasado fue de 0,12)


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Anunciando un dividendo de 0,17$ por acción (el año pasado fue de 0,12)



Además de las recompras, además del chairman que sigue comprando a dos manos y además de una guidance de crecimiento brutal para el año que viene. Menuda putísima joya. A partir de 10 dolares pienso si vender o no


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Por cierto los resultados de ADES han sido MUY buenos


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tremenda sacada de polla los resultados de FINV. Puede ser objetivamente la mejor accion de toda la cartera



La esperaba cerca de los 4 pavos pero con estos resultados va a ser que no, así que por ahorrarme unos céntimos puedo ir despidiéndome de ella: adiós pequeña adiós!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> La esperaba cerca de los 4 pavos pero con estos resultados va a ser que no, así que por ahorrarme unos céntimos puedo ir despidiéndome de ella: adiós pequeña adiós!



Si te subes ahora le vas a ganar dinero. Menos pero aún bastante


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

La cartera hoy echa fuego señores. Día historico


----------



## Malus (11 Mar 2021)

A ver si se contagian las asiáticas un poco para mañana también.


----------



## pandiella (11 Mar 2021)

Malus dijo:


> A ver si se contagian las asiáticas un poco para mañana también.



a mi me subieron aun mas esas esta manyana que lo que van las americanas


----------



## bientop (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La cartera hoy echa fuego señores. Día historico


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 594575



Jajajaja

Ostia que bueno, tío, muchas gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

En este proyecto que comenta gordi, hay alguna empresa en particular más de tipo growth que os gustaría que se analizara más a fondo?


----------



## lunnatic (11 Mar 2021)

Casi duplicando con tus recomendaciones, te invitaría a una pinta si estuvieran los Pubs abiertos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Casi duplicando con tus recomendaciones, te invitaría a una pinta si estuvieran los Pubs abiertos.



Vives en Londres?


----------



## lunnatic (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vives en Londres?



No, en Oxford, a una hora en tren.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Lo de hoy es histórico.

Estáis viendo un re-rating en FINV, y quizás en todo el sector de la usura china, en vivo y en directo.

La gente se mete en mierdas que pierden dinero a punta pala, que cuanto más venden más pierden, pero "ejjj que crecen"

FINV crece más que muchas growth to reshulonas

FINV ya gana dinero

FINV reparte MUCHO dinero entre divis y rexompras, por tanto no hay fraude contable

El dueño de FINV sigue comprando acciones a dos manos, por tanto la confianza en la empresa desde dentro es ABSOLUTA

FINV no tiene deuda y tiene una gran caja neta

FINV tiene un modelo de negocio sin apenas activos, siendo intermediario y trincado la pasta en medio. El puto dream team de los modelos de negocio

FINV estaba cuando yo la compré, a PER 2, es decir con lo que ganaban en dos años cubrían su precio en bolsa

Que el mercado, ese que es tan eficiente nos la deja ahí a ese precio porque ehjjjque los chinos y tal? Pues se compra a dos manos. Porque luego pasan estas cosas, que cuando toca (eso es lo malo, que es lo único que no sabemos, el cuando) luego salen esos anaListos de turno a decirnos de repente que ejjjj que china crece mucho y las oportunidades están allí, ejjj que el fintech chino es lo más. Si, los mismos que a 2 te decían que era mierda, a 10 te la recomiendan.

Mercado eficiente? Los cojones del tito arriba en moto. Enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## lunnatic (11 Mar 2021)

BUM, no veas como sube el bicho.


----------



## lunnatic (11 Mar 2021)

Bueno yo rico no por desgracia, pero de momento si vendiera me llevaría un buen pellizco


----------



## juanmas (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En este proyecto que comenta gordi, hay alguna empresa en particular más de tipo growth que os gustaría que se analizara más a fondo?



Ya puestos, echarle un vistazo a Despegar DESP. Creo que ha despegado y en breve presentará resultados.


----------



## juanmas (11 Mar 2021)

FINV vuelve a la luna.
TIGR ruge como en sus buenos tiempos.

Tiempo de ir pensando en liquidar algo. Lo de hoy es insano, no puede durar mucho.


----------



## el loco babulia (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de hoy es histórico.
> 
> Estáis viendo un re-rating en FINV, y quizás en todo el sector de la usura china, en vivo y en directo.
> 
> ...



Bien merecido te lo tienes. Siempre dispuesto a echar un cable a quien sea.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Ya puestos, echarle un vistazo a Despegar DESP. Creo que ha despegado y en breve presentará resultados.



Si quieres que la mire más a fondo tendrás que gastar al menos una fracción de tiempo explicando la en relación a lo que me lleve a mi analizarla. Que despegue o no no me aporta nada de cara a la tesis de inversion


----------



## Jugagas (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te corrijo si no te importa. Son ganas de ser un maleducado, a secas. Yo encantado con la polémica, pero faltas de educación NO



Lo siento mucho , no queria molestar a nadie, no volvera a ocurrir. Un saludo.


----------



## Drizztdourden (11 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena a todos los afortunados!!!
Respectttt


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Además de las recompras, además del chairman que sigue comprando a dos manos y además de una guidance de crecimiento brutal para el año que viene. Menuda putísima joya. A partir de 10 dolares pienso si vender o no



Jo jo joo. No sé si cuando escribiste esto, esperabas que ibas a tener que pensar tan pronto...vaya día! 
¿Para vender también tienes que hacer el jaleillo ese de tu jefa no?

Qué vais a hacer después de conocer los resultados?
Pff, entré tarde..muy tarde...la tengo a +20 aprox..
La he tenido bastante rojita y me tiene...compungido.

Suerte y enhorabuena los premiados!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Jo jo joo. No sé si cuando escribiste esto, esperabas que ibas a tener que pensar tan pronto...vaya día!
> ¿Para vender también tienes que hacer el jaleillo ese de tu jefa no?
> 
> Qué vais a hacer después de conocer los resultados?
> ...



Para vender también tengo que pedir permiso y tengo 24 horas para hacerlo una vez lo aprueben 

Ahora mismo mi plan es esperar a que todas las de usura china presenten y luego sentarme y pensar que hacer. Echar numeros y ver que valoraciones salen y decidir si vender todo o solo una parte.

Visto el pollazo de FINV creo que se puede salir a 13/14 perfectamente, campeonando como dios manda


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para vender también tengo que pedir permiso y tengo 24 horas para hacerlo una vez lo aprueben
> 
> Ahora mismo mi plan es esperar a que todas las de usura china presenten y luego sentarme y pensar que hacer. Echar numeros y ver que valoraciones salen y decidir si vender todo o solo una parte.
> 
> Visto el pollazo de FINV creo que se puede salir a 13/14 perfectamente, campeonando como dios manda



Es una pequeña jodienda lo de tu jefa, pero bueno es lo que hay! Ya estarás acostumbrado.

Ahí la tengo, sin stop ni nada...si se me vuelve a poner roja, no me sería nuevo verla así
Gracias máquina!


----------



## Ratziel (12 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto el pollazo de FINV creo que se puede salir a 13/14 perfectamente, campeonando como dios manda



Significa eso que según tu opinión ya estoy tardando en entrar aunque sea a día de hoy... ¿No?


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (12 Mar 2021)

Hay movimiento en KISTOS !!! Compra anunciada, cotización suspendida.

Os traigo la noticia según lo he visto, ahora lo leo a ver...

Proposed Acquisition of Tulip Oil Netherlands B.V. - 07:00:03 12 Mar 2021 - KIST News article | London Stock Exchange


----------



## ping27 (12 Mar 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Hay movimiento en KISTOS !!! Compra anunciada, cotización suspendida.



A ver si esta me quita el disgusto de haber vendido FINV a 1,63$

Voy bien cargado. Mil gracias Tito Arriba


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Significa eso que según tu opinión ya estoy tardando en entrar aunque sea a día de hoy... ¿No?



Yo no recomiendo nada a nadie. Yo dije que FINv era una joya y estaba a precio de quiebra a 2 pavos. Ahora sigue siendo la.misma joya y ya solo está barata. 

Pilla cualquier mierda con hype en el mercado, compara margenes y crecimiento y luego mira las valoraciones de ambas en términos de price to sale o PER. Y luego pregúntate si hay algo que justifique que algunas estén literalmente 50 o 100 veces más caras que FINV. Entonces tendrás una mejor idea de que hacer. Es esa empresa realmente 50 veces mejor que FINv, que gana dinero, tiene margenes enormes, recompra acciones, da dividendos y encima el CHainman compra a dos manos?!?! Curiosamente dudo que encuentres una sola empresa mejor en todos estos aspectos, incluso las que están valoradas a múltiplos mucho mayores


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> A ver si esta me quita el disgusto de haber vendido FINV a 1,63$
> 
> Voy bien cargado. Mil gracias Tito Arriba




Que vendiste FINv a cuánto?!?!

Cuando?!?!

Cómo?!?

Porque?!?!


----------



## ping27 (12 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que vendiste FINv a cuánto?!?!
> 
> Cuando?!?!
> 
> ...



1,65*

24/09/2020

Porque soy un noob, no tiene mucho misterio. 

Y lo gracioso es que Gordinflas vendió a los 2 días y me sentí aliviado. Luego el volvió a entrar pero yo pensé que perdí el tren.

De tu cartera ahora llevo DouYu a 16,1 y Novo a 2,12


----------



## Halfredico (12 Mar 2021)

Amigo Arriba/


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que vendiste FINv a cuánto?!?!
> 
> Cuando?!?!
> 
> ...



Amigo, os he leido a Gordinflas y a tí hablar de que qfin tiene más calidad como empresaque finv. Teniendo en cuenta que a día de hoy Finv está más cara respecto a los ultimos meses, no es preferible comprar Qfin?

Por cierto, en 3 dias presentan resultados, si son buenos podría pasarle lo de a Finv.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> 1,65*
> 
> 24/09/2020
> 
> ...



Dos que Van a dar mucha pasta.

Mírate el superciclo de los barquitos, yo le tengo fe porque los rates no paran de subir, una locura


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Amigo Arriba/
> 
> Amigo, os he leido a Gordinflas y a tí hablar de que qfin tiene más calidad como empresaque finv. Teniendo en cuenta que a día de hoy Finv está más cara respecto a los ultimos meses, no es preferible comprar Qfin?
> 
> Por cierto, en 3 dias presentan resultados, si son buenos podría pasarle lo de a Finv.



Qfin tiene más calidad en el sentido de que está tratando de integrarse más verticalmente (tienen un banco online y todo) y que sus clientes son más solventes que los de FINv, de media.

El tema es que FINv reparte Divi y recompra, por lo que el riesgo de pufo es mínimo, y qfin no lo hace. A eso sumale que el chairman de FINv lleva meses comprando como un deficiente.

Entonces es jodido saber que hacer porque no son cosas totalmente comparables, una es mejor en una cosa y la otra en otra.

Por otro lado ahora mismo Tigr, FINv y qfin son literalmente casi 2/3 de mi cartera en IB, así que tengo que pensar que descargar y cuando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Mar 2021)

Bueno solo deciros por aquí que ese proyecto secreto que algunos foreros están montando va a empezar oficialmente hoy, así que estar atentos porque pronto tendréis noticias. Espero que la familia de burbuja que sigue a esos foreros que saben tanto (y os han hecho ganar tanta pasta!) Como @gordinflas estén los primeros apoyando este proyecto!!!


----------



## Ratziel (14 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno solo deciros por aquí que ese proyecto secreto que algunos foreros están montando va a empezar oficialmente hoy, así que estar atentos porque pronto tendréis noticias. Espero que la familia de burbuja que sigue a esos foreros que saben tanto (y os han hecho ganar tanta pasta!) Como @gordinflas estén los primeros apoyando este proyecto!!!



No me he enterado de qué va porque llevo literalmente 4 días por aquí y únicamente en tu hilo, pero sea como sea, cuenta con mi hacha.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno solo deciros por aquí que ese proyecto secreto que algunos foreros están montando va a empezar oficialmente hoy, así que estar atentos porque pronto tendréis noticias. Espero que la familia de burbuja que sigue a esos foreros que saben tanto (y os han hecho ganar tanta pasta!) Como @gordinflas estén los primeros apoyando este proyecto!!!



Ansioso estoy por ver de qué se trata y poder colaborar en la medida de mis posibilidades.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Mar 2021)

Actualización rápida del proyecto que os comenté. Esta noche es posible que ya tengáis la primera grabación. Todo va a ir mejorando así que lo que os pido es que os suscribas, que le deis al like, lo compartáis con gente conocida y por supuesto que nos digáis que os gustaría escuchar/ver y nos deis todo el feedback que queráis, nosotros encantados.

Podemos hacer algo muy distinto a lo que hay actualmente en la red y puede salir algo buenísimo para todos. Muy confiantes y con muchas ganas


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Espero que lo disfrutéis!

Todos a suscribirse dar likes compartir y todas esas cosas que le gustan al bot de YouTube please.

Y por supuesto todo feedback es totalmente bienvenido. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lunnatic (15 Mar 2021)

Si no me equivoco, esta madrugada horario europeo presentará resultados QFIN.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis!
> 
> Todos a suscribirse dar likes compartir y todas esas cosas que le gustan al bot de YouTube please.
> 
> Y por supuesto todo feedback es totalmente bienvenido. Muchas gracias!!!



Parece que va cogiendo tracción el tema!! No olvidéis suscribiros please!

Y lo dicho, podéis poner allí o aquí cualquier sugerencia, alguna empresa en concreto que queráis analizada en detalle etc.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, esta madrugada horario europeo presentará resultados QFIN.



Si, creo que presentan cuando cierre el mercado usano. Espero unos resultados y un guidance tan bueno como los de FINV. Y espero que la acción vuele esta semana


----------



## Drizztdourden (15 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Parece que va cogiendo tracción el tema!! No olvidéis suscribiros please!
> 
> Y lo dicho, podéis poner allí o aquí cualquier sugerencia, alguna empresa en concreto que queráis analizada en detalle etc.



Muy buenas!!
Aprovecho para daros la enhorabuena por el proyecto. Esta misma noche intento suscribirme y familiarizarme con el formato.

He rescatado una noticia, quizás más bien opinión, que un blogger chino publica en relación a la fusión de Huya-Doyu. Disculpad por la penosa traducción, pero no hablo chino en ninguna de sus vertientes.

Parece ser qué Doyu va a recortar su plantilla en un 70% de cara a la fusión, para evitar duplicidades e incrementar la eficiencia de la empresa resultante. Por otro lado, la compra de Penguin que inicialmente la iba a realizar Douyu, la hará directa y finalmente Huya. Insisto, son las conclusiones que he podido extraer dadas las circunstancias y la poca información al respecto. Desconozco el impacto que sobre la cotización puede tener de confirmarse, ya me gustaría que fuera de otro modo.

Un cordial saludo.


Douyu y Tiger (Huya) vuelven a fusionarse con nuevas noticias, despedirán al 70% de la plantilla, los accionistas ansían hacer caja y dejar el campo bajista en directo



La noticia de que Douyu se fusionará con Hu Ya se ha rumoreado durante mucho tiempo, pero no ha habido ninguna acción durante mucho tiempo, antes incluso de unirse a las tres fusiones de Penguin Gaming, después de todo, los tres están en manos de Tencent, y es porque después de las tres fusiones, la industria en vivo se ha convertido en un monopolio de Tencent, lo que ha causado problemas.



Debido a que como las dos plataformas más grandes en la industria de la transmisión en vivo, la fusión de Tiger y Douyu casi se ha considerado un monopolio, además hay un círculo de anclas de tipo de pensión en Penguin Gaming también tiene una gran cantidad de tráfico, los tres se fusionaron naturalmente ofendido las regulaciones de monopolio que se habían promulgado antes.



Así que la operación de la fusión también fue suspendida para hacer una investigación más profunda, y ayer el conocido bloguero es también el presidente de apoyo del ancla de diente de tigre de repente lanzó un mensaje, diciendo que la fusión de diente de tigre y Douyu se convirtió, se llevará a cabo en torno a agosto, y a diferencia de antes, esta vez la fusión está completamente dominado por diente de tigre.



En comparación con la que se canceló, habría sido Douyu la que primero adquirió Penguin Gaming, y luego Tigers se habría fusionado bajo Douyu 1 a 1, mientras que la gestión de la empresa fusionada habría sido compartida entre el jefe de Tiger y el de Douyu, lo que significa que Douyu no era una parte muy pasiva en ese momento.



Pero la nueva noticia de la fusión publicada esta vez, los creadores de noticias afirman que Douyu marcará el comienzo del 70% de los despidos, es decir, esta vez los accionistas de Douyu pueden abandonar por completo la idea de seguir gestionando la operación de la industria en vivo, directamente descentralizada a Tiger, y algunas personas analizan tan ansioso de cobrar me temo y ahora la situación de la industria en vivo tiene mucho que ver.



Debido a que el ojo perspicaz puede ver que la industria en vivo está en una tendencia constante a la baja, la falsa prosperidad y los datos abusivos y otros fenómenos son muy, además de la subida de gigantes como Jitterbug y Faster, el pastel en vivo también es imposible de monopolizar, por lo que muchas personas analizan Douyu así liberar el poder a Tiger, no es Douyu accionistas están dispuestos a cobrar y mirar hacia abajo en la industria en vivo.



Descargo de responsabilidad

Este artículo proviene de la autopublicación de clientes de Tencent News, no representa las opiniones y posiciones de Tencent News.


----------



## Drizztdourden (15 Mar 2021)

Corrijo. No he esperado a esta noche.....
Dentro del barco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Muy buenas!!
> Aprovecho para daros la enhorabuena por el proyecto. Esta misma noche intento suscribirme y familiarizarme con el formato.
> 
> He rescatado una noticia, quizás más bien opinión, que un blogger chino publica en relación a la fusión de Huya-Doyu. Disculpad por la penosa traducción, pero no hablo chino en ninguna de sus vertientes.
> ...



Muchas gracias por compartir. Lo que saco ahí medio en claro es que hablan de Agosto para cerrar la fusión. La información oficial anterior (porque esto de agosto es un rumor al fin y al cabo) es que iba a ser en H1, pero claro ahora el regulador está apretando a Tencent y esto es una jugada de tencent, así que tampoco es el momento de correr con la fusión, asi que lo de que se vaya algo más allá de H1 es ciertamente posible.

Yo estoy personalmente muy tentado de meter una segunda carga pero quizás espero a ver si vuelve a los doce o así (mi precio inicial de entrada) o a ver qué dicen en dos semanas cuando presenten resultados.

Pero de momento Doyu vive la lucha sigue!!!


----------



## Halfredico (15 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis!
> 
> Todos a suscribirse dar likes compartir y todas esas cosas que le gustan al bot de YouTube please.
> 
> Y por supuesto todo feedback es totalmente bienvenido. Muchas gracias!!!



Compañero, he dado por hecho que no eres ninguno de los 4 componentes que hablan en el video, es así? Te hacía dentro.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Mar 2021)

Jaja, solo confío en oh fenómeno, me parto! Q grandes sois. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Halfredico (15 Mar 2021)

Una vez al mes podríais hacer una sección de humor invitando a feministo. No todo va a ser bolsa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Compañero, he dado por hecho que no eres ninguno de los 4 componentes que hablan en el video, es así? Te hacía dentro.



Ni confirmo ni desmiento, sino todo lo contrario


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Una vez al mes podríais hacer una sección de humor invitando a feministo. No todo va a ser bolsa.



Humor o Tarot?!?!


----------



## lunnatic (15 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ni confirmo ni desmiento, sino todo lo contrario



Hombre, yo creo que eres il capitano, la expresión comprar acciones a dos manos lo usas mucho por escrito y en el vídeo se dice también sobre Finv, un empresa fetiche para ti y al parecer también para il capitano xD


----------



## lunnatic (15 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, ya han salido los resultados de Qfin


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Por cierto, ya han salido los resultados de Qfin



Si. Y son jodidamente buenos.

Han ganado 1.2 dólares en Q4. Extrapolando al año que viene y siendo MUY conservadores son 5 dólares de beneficio en 2022. Hablamos de un PER 2 desde mi precio de entrada a 11. Ah y tienen como 400/500 millones de caja neta. Margenes de beneficio (no operativos) del 39% o así, una locura 

Ah y el guidance para el año que viene es que crezcan en facturación entre un 26 y un 34%.

Se han sacado la polla los chinorris y la van paseando por las calles de Shanghái. 

Brutales resultados. BRU TA LES 

(Y a precio de cierre de hoy está a un PER 6 de mierda, creciendo tanto o más que mucho growth chupiguay que ni gana ni ganará dinero en años)


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que eres il capitano, la expresión comprar acciones a dos manos lo usas mucho por escrito y en el vídeo se dice también sobre Finv, un empresa fetiche para ti y al parecer también para il capitano xD



Dicen por ahí que ese capitano es un guaperas. Pero claro en internet se dicen muchas cosas....


----------



## Halfredico (16 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que eres il capitano, la expresión comprar acciones a dos manos lo usas mucho por escrito y en el vídeo se dice también sobre Finv, un empresa fetiche para ti y al parecer también para il capitano xD



Pues ahora que lo dices...


----------



## Halfredico (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si. Y son jodidamente buenos.
> 
> Han ganado 1.2 dólares en Q4. Extrapolando al año que viene y siendo MUY conservadores son 5 dólares de beneficio en 2022. Hablamos de un PER 2 desde mi precio de entrada a 11. Ah y tienen como 400/500 millones de caja neta. Margenes de beneficio (no operativos) del 39% o así, una locura
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a las fintech llegué tarde, si se puede llamar así, porque da vergüenza considerar esto con un PER tan ridículo, pero es que es superior a mí el cague por entrar en un valor que ya ha crecido una burrada de forma tan rapida como es este caso. Le he metido algo antes del cierre oliendome los resultados que iba a tener y por si sonaba la flauta y el mercado reaccionaba como pasó con finv la semana pasada, pero viendo el postmarket tan tranquilo me huelo que estos resultados están ya descontados.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo creo que a las fintech llegué tarde, si se puede llamar así, porque da vergüenza considerar esto con un PER tan ridículo, pero es que es superior a mí el cague por entrar en un valor que ya ha crecido una burrada de forma tan rapida como es este caso. Le he metido algo antes del cierre oliendome los resultados que iba a tener y por si sonaba la flauta y el mercado reaccionaba como pasó con finv la semana pasada, pero viendo el postmarket tan tranquilo me huelo que estos resultados están ya descontados.



Fijate que estoy pensando en plan loco aguantar todo lo que llevo de FINv a futuro. Qfin sí que es más fácil que la suelte antes. Me gusta más FaiNB en general aunque ambas son muy parecidas (pero FINv reparte Divi más recompras)


----------



## raslghul (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis!
> 
> Todos a suscribirse dar likes compartir y todas esas cosas que le gustan al bot de YouTube please.
> 
> Y por supuesto todo feedback es totalmente bienvenido. Muchas gracias!!!



Muchas gracias, la verdad os ha quedado muy bien.
No he podido terminarlo aún (yo soy de los que dan p'atrás, reestudia y amplia),
pero quería daros la enhorabuena y un par de comentarios por si os sirve de ayuda:

*Primero lo fácil (el continente):*

Diseño: interesante y llamativo.
Sonido: muy mejorable, lo comentaron más arriba (son imprescindibles cascos y volumen a tope ya que lo que contáis no tiene desperdicio y es una putada perderse partes)
Calidad imagen: 480...si renderizáis a 720 se verán mejor los gráficos que en algún caso casi no se distingue. Si es más mejor, al final youtube ya decidirá en función del ancho de banda del usuario.
Duración: por un lado 1h15min está genial ya que aportáis mucho contenido, sin embargo es complicado de gestionar si quieres volver otro día sobre un tema concreto. Cortar el video supondría más trabajo, pero hay una solución que os puede venir al pelo. Recientemente ha salido una función que se llama Youtube Chapters y que permite crear un índice temporal y dividir en capítulos el video.




*Ahora lo díficil (el contenido):*

De momento me vi la mitad aprox
Me ha encantado, decir que cuando uno crea contenido hay que pensar en quién lo va a consumir. Mi perfil es bajo, he empezado a estudiar en Octubre y lo sigo bien, a la vez que aportáis datos que me llevan a profundizar el autoaprendizaje. Perfecto para mi.
El guión (si es que no fue espontáneo) estuvo muy bien: contextualización, el tema de impresoras, la entrada de China a saco, muy interesante.
El diálogo a 4, muy bien también, le da algo de dinamismo, no se me hizo largo, tuve que parar por falta de tiempo, simplemente.
Los comentarios sobre fiscalidad creo que deberían ser un imprescindible, creo que fue @GOLDGOD quién habló de la retención UK
La contextualización de @gordinflas antes de analizar me pareció imprescindible ya que establece un marco de decisión así cada uno decide si lo que continúa le encaja.
La cadencia y el ritmo, en mi opinión perfecto. Es decir, nada de videos pasados de revoluciones y ponentes dopados con RedBull que te incitan a pulsar COMPRA.
Las divergencias: no todos pensáis igual, por lo tanto, todos pensáis 
*Bonus (SEO):*
Aquí cojea pero es normal, os habéis centrado en lo que importa, el contenido.
Un par de ideas por si os ayudan:

En el apartado "Más información" del canal incluid un buen tocho justificando el canal y utilizando las palabras clave relacionadas, enlaces a burbuja, a hilos generales vuestros (y viceversa).
En la descripción del video misma filosofía, no os quedéis cortos. Sin entrar en hacer una transcripción, es importante resaltar los temas o capítulos del video.
Una vez empecéis a tener más videos hay que enlazarlos internamente no sólo para llevar tráfico sino para darle cohesión.
¿Enlaces de afiliación?
De momento por el nombre "Momentum Financial" no estáis, pero por "Momentum Financial Youtube" sí, poco a poco.
No sé si es viable, pero yo crearía un punto de menú arriba, en burbuja con una buena página de presentación, 500 palabras y apuntar al canal.
Espero haber ayudado un poco,
gracias por todo.

PD: ¿Algún consultor SEO en la sala?


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la verdad os ha quedado muy bien.
> No he podido terminarlo aún (yo soy de los que dan p'atrás, reestudia y amplia),
> pero quería daros la enhorabuena y un par de comentarios por si os sirve de ayuda:
> 
> ...



Joder un millón de gracias por currarte tanto la respuesta. La.informacion que has puesto aquí vale oro.

Tema sonido estamos trabajando en ello y esperamos que vaya mejorando capítulo a capítulo, así que el domingo nos puedes comentar si ves diferencia positiva en el audio. También vamos a intentar subir la definición del vídeo.

Respecto a lo de YouTube chapters parece una idea cojonuda. Estábamos pensando algo parecido pero claro entre que todos tenemos nuestro trabajo y demás es jodido sacar tiempo para esto.

Lo de mejorar las descripciones del canal y los vídeos es muy buen consejo y claramente algo que tenemos que hacer en los próximos días.

Tema SEO estamos pensando en como aumentar visibilidad, pero si hay alguien que se dedica a ello agradezco su ayuda.

Muchísimas gracias por tu aportación, que Dios te lo pague con muchas Kistos


----------



## Halfredico (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder un millón de gracias por currarte tanto la respuesta. La.informacion que has puesto aquí vale oro.
> 
> Tema sonido estamos trabajando en ello y esperamos que vaya mejorando capítulo a capítulo, así que el domingo nos puedes comentar si ves diferencia positiva en el audio. También vamos a intentar subir la definición del vídeo.
> 
> ...



Respecto a kistos, creo que ya se ha oficializado la compra de la petrolera, se sabe cuándo volverá a cotización?


----------



## Value (16 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Respecto a kistos, creo que ya se ha oficializado la compra de la petrolera, se sabe cuándo volverá a cotización?



Yo creo que semanas mínimo, incluso puede que se alargue bastante más ya que el deal es mucho más grande de lo que esperaba. Piensa que incluye AK, warrants, nueva deuda que tienen que colocar...


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

mi niño lo que se trataba de explicar en ese momento es que el mercado va por ciclos, y a veces valora unos sectores a unos niveles y a veces a otros. Si tu entraste a imperial en 2017 cuando se valoraba a PER 15/20 y ahora te encuentras en 2021 que la compañia gana más y está mejor que en 2017 PERO está valorada a un PER menor, de la mitad (y no solo imperial TODO el sector del tabaco) entonces te das cuenta que ese comentario del Gran Capitán tiene sentido y es totalmente acertado ya que la rentabilidad no depende solo de la empresa que elijas, sino de la valoración del sector por parte del mercado, la cual no es algo inmóvil y va cambiando con los años.

Luego está la parte de que el mercado está dopado por los bancos centrales y estos influyen en las cotizaciones de las empresas. Hasta un niño de teta entiende eso.

No se si dirás la verdad o no, pero te cuesta mucho pillarlas. Si quieres les digo que te hagan un vídeo sencillito de valoraciones solo para ti.


----------



## Halfredico (16 Mar 2021)

Si sacas esa frase fuera del contexto en el que se dice, igual parece una tontería, pero se estaba hablando de cómo la intervención de los estados dopa el mercado y los resultados no depende tanto de lo buena o mala que sea la empresa, sino de cuantos billetes meten al mercado financiero.

Yo creo que lo entendiste cuando viste el video, y sólo escribes esto para tocar un poco los cojones. O eso, o eres muy corto y tu dinero corre mucho peligro.


----------



## raslghul (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tema SEO estamos pensando en como aumentar visibilidad, pero si hay alguien que se dedica a ello agradezco su ayuda.



Con lo que comenté arriba hay para empezar, lo bueno es que no es necesario hacerlo todo un día, sino que incluso es mejor evolucionar poco a poco.
En cuanto a los enlaces burbuja->momentum matizar que son "nofollow" (en vuestro lenguaje, no reparte dividendos), sin embargo son buenos para creación de marca, que también cuenta y los que os leemos aquí, creo que estaremos encantados tambien de escucharos. Por cierto, detalle, aprovechad el audio del video para crear un canal ivoox. Hay gente que tiene poco tiempo para leer o ver pero aprovechan el tiempo muerto escuchando podcast, desplazamientos al curro, etc. Al final, si en voz atraes, puede llegarte tráfico al youtube desde ahí también. Todo depende de qué modelo de negocio queréis crear (con negocio me refiero no solo a ganar pasta, sino también que sea rentable el esfuerzo de algún modo).

Volviendo al SEO, para vuestro caso, en esencia veo 3 pilares:

Calidad de contenido: apoyado con la redacción y creación de enlaces que comenté.
Frecuencia: siempre es mejor poco y constante que mucho con altibajos (en vuestro lenguaje...aportaciones periódicas para promediar)
Referencias de calidad:
Ganar marca: ya pedís suscriptores y compartir, aunque lo que venga de redes nuevamente es nofollow.
Inversión a CP: sería interesante conseguir reviews en blogs del sector de la inversión (350 a 500 palabras, buen índice y enlaces follow)
Inversión a LP: crear una web propia, pero bueno, inversión a LP, yo empezaría paso a paso (yo)

Intentaré estar pendiente de vuestros movimientos y si puedo aporto.

PD: El nombre que habéis elegido está bastante competido ( 172.000.000 resultados ) aunque bueno, pasando páginas veo el video en la cuarta de Google que tampoco está nada mal ya que acabáis de publicar. A poco que empujes con lo que comenté en el post anterior, y dado el revuelo de todo lo que tiene que ver con las finanzas e inversión, en un par de semanas estáis en primera.


----------



## juanmas (16 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si. Y son jodidamente buenos.
> 
> Han ganado 1.2 dólares en Q4. Extrapolando al año que viene y siendo MUY conservadores son 5 dólares de beneficio en 2022. Hablamos de un PER 2 desde mi precio de entrada a 11. Ah y tienen como 400/500 millones de caja neta. Margenes de beneficio (no operativos) del 39% o así, una locura
> 
> ...





Con tu permiso, me tomo la libertad de enmierdar en tu hilo.

Desde un punto de vista global lo resultados han sido redondos.

*Ventas* netas: 39% QoQ 48.6% YoY

*Ingreso neto*: *180% *QoQ 39.8% YoY

Conviene puntualizar que el 180% incremento ingreso neto Q42020/Q42019, viene afectado por el provisionamiento de 882000RMB, realizado como consecuencia de la entrada en vigor nueva normativa en el Q4.

Hay un aspecto en los ingresos que me interesan muchísimo y es la fuerte transición de modelo hacia asset-light, ventas generadas en la plataforma.

Loan facilitation and servicing fees-capital heavy (26.73%) YoY
Loan facilitation and servicing fees-capital light *124% *YoY

Estos márgenes indican que estamos ante una compañia de máxima calidad, teniendo además en cuenta que los fallidos están bastante contenidos. Hay sin embargo un aspecto que llama muy mucho mi atención y conviene tener presente:

Evolución Q4/Q3 2020 negativa.

Net Revenue: (9.88%)
Net Income. (2.22%)
BPA (ADS): (3.26%)

Esto parece obedecer a un patrón estacional de mayor demanda de crédito en el Q4 respecto al Q3.

Para finalizar y dejar de joder en casa ajena, dos cositas:

BPA: 37% Esto gusta mucho en Wall Street, hay que estimar cuanto beneficio está ya incorporado en el precio de la acción, me temo que mucho. Ojalá me equivoque pero me temo que hoy no va a romper la fuerte resistencia de 31$. Sería la tercera vez en un período de 30 días que toca esos niveles, en caso de no romper con fuerza, creo que voy a adoptar la técnica del baseball, tomar beneficios y quedarme fuera esperando mejor punto de entrada antes de publicación resultados Q1.

Con perdón.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Con tu permiso, me tomo la libertad de enmierdar en tu hilo.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista global lo resultados han sido redondos.
> 
> ...



Por dios no tienes que pedirme permiso para poner información de una empresa de las que yo sigo en mi hilo. Al contrario, muy agradecido de tu buen análisis. Un saludo


----------



## eldelavespa (16 Mar 2021)

¿Para los cuatro foreros medios? Entiendo que estás por encima de la media. No subestimes al foro, aqui hay mucho veterano (gente seria) que estoy seguro que te dan MIL vueltas. A mi el video me pareció correcto. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aquilaris (16 Mar 2021)

Me ha encantado el vídeo. Me lo he visto del tirón. Yo no cambiaría nada, tan sólo arreglaría el audio y la resolución.

Suscrito.


----------



## brotes_verdes (16 Mar 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Los comentarios sobre fiscalidad creo que deberían ser un imprescindible, creo que fue @GOLDGOD quién habló de la retención UK



Apoyo ésto.

Es un parametro muy importante a la hora de meterse a invertir por los quebraderos de cabeza que puede traer. Incluyendo lo de los dividendos y todo el papeleo que pueda pedir Hacienda


----------



## Beto (16 Mar 2021)

Mañana miro el vídeo y me suscribo!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

Bueno gente parece que los resultados de QFIN han gustado al mercado. Seguimos!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Mar 2021)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Apoyo ésto.
> 
> Es un parametro muy importante a la hora de meterse a invertir por los quebraderos de cabeza que puede traer. Incluyendo lo de los dividendos y todo el papeleo que pueda pedir Hacienda



Ojo que hay gente en ese vídeo que no está ni en España, entonces no podéis pretender que se meta también fiscalidad. Son muchas cosas y son cuatro personas que tratan de sacar tiempo de donde no hay para esto. Y en España solo hay dos de ellos así que es complicado ponerse también a hablar de fiscalidad.

Cuando hablaban de impuestos en el vídeo se refería más a que en UK van a subir el impuesto a las empresas lo cual repercute en menor beneficio de las empresas a igualdad de ganancias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Bueno he aprovechado las rebajas para aumentar mi posición en Morses, que tenía la espina clavada de que quería meter más y se me había escapado pero a veces la bolsa trae segundas oportunidades.

Su principal competidor en la parte de préstamos puerta a puerta está jodido y probablemente el regulador les empure. Esto es MUY bueno para morses como podéis imaginar. Si uno tiene un bar en un pueblo y el bar de enfrente está al borde de la quiebra, creéis que vuestro bar vale más o menos que hace un año? Pues eso. No descarto que morses les compré un paquete de clientes o algo así, o que incluso aproveche y se mueva a esas zonas de su competidor y crezca de forma orgánica.

En cualquier caso hay cero noticias negativas y potencialmente noticias positivas o MUY positivas a futuro. El 4 de marzo estaba a 75 peniques creo, Y hoy la he pillado a 53 incluso con el gap que suele tener.

Feliz!!!!


----------



## herodes2 (17 Mar 2021)

Has pillado a muy buen precio, hace unos días hizo un pico de 79; estos últimos días se nota que algún fondo o alguien fuerte está saliendo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Has pillado a muy buen precio, hace unos días hizo un pico de 79; estos últimos días se nota que algún fondo o alguien fuerte está saliendo.



Vender a estos precios...hay que ser inútil. Y hay gente que paga dinero a estos ejecutivos encima, para que te hagan esta mierda. Bueno yo solo puedo darles las gracias por permitirme cargar a este precio.


----------



## juanmas (17 Mar 2021)

Señores han salido los resultados de FUTU, un escándalo de guapos. Curiosamente viene bajando en el pre-market. 

Lástima no haber cargado cuando compré TIGR. En cualquier caso, si TIGR le sigue la senda, el día 24 Fiesta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Señores han salido los resultados de FUTU, un escándalo de guapos. Curiosamente viene bajando en el pre-market.
> 
> Lástima no haber cargado cuando compré TIGR. En cualquier caso, si TIGR le sigue la senda, el día 24 Fiesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600128



ay la virgen, pero menudo cañonazo de resultados, esto es growth (que ya gana dinero además) y lo demás son cuentos


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno he aprovechado las rebajas para aumentar mi posición en Morses, que tenía la espina clavada de que quería meter más y se me había escapado pero a veces la bolsa trae segundas oportunidades.
> 
> Su principal competidor en la parte de préstamos puerta a puerta está jodido y probablemente el regulador les empure. Esto es MUY bueno para morses como podéis imaginar. Si uno tiene un bar en un pueblo y el bar de enfrente está al borde de la quiebra, creéis que vuestro bar vale más o menos que hace un año? Pues eso. No descarto que morses les compré un paquete de clientes o algo así, o que incluso aproveche y se mueva a esas zonas de su competidor y crezca de forma orgánica.
> 
> ...



Esta vez me has ganado, tenia puesto uno a 55 del que ni me acordaba. He puesto otro a 50


----------



## Halfredico (17 Mar 2021)

Qué ha pasado hoy con momo? No veo noticias para que caiga tanto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Qué ha pasado hoy con momo? No veo noticias para que caiga tanto.



Morgan Stanley baja la recomendación de mantener a underperform. Nada tampoco muy relevante pero hoy le tocan ostias. Mi opinión es NO TOCAR ni para comprar o vender hasta que presenten resultados la semana que viene. Cuando lo hagan, sentarse, leerlos y analizar con calma y luego hacer lo que cada uno crea oportuno.


----------



## Halfredico (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morgan Stanley baja la recomendación de mantener a underperform. Nada tampoco muy relevante pero hoy le tocan ostias. Mi opinión es NO TOCAR ni para comprar o vender hasta que presenten resultados la semana que viene. Cuando lo hagan, sentarse, leerlos y analizar con calma y luego hacer lo que cada uno crea oportuno.



Yo estaba esperando los resultados, por eso no contaba con esta bajada. 

Gracias!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Alguno lleváis Fly?

Se huele en el ambiente, se palpa, se siente que la OPA a 15/17 dolares está al caer...


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morgan Stanley baja la recomendación de mantener a underperform. Nada tampoco muy relevante pero hoy le tocan ostias. Mi opinión es NO TOCAR ni para comprar o vender hasta que presenten resultados la semana que viene. Cuando lo hagan, sentarse, leerlos y analizar con calma y luego hacer lo que cada uno crea oportuno.



De cual hablas ? de Morses ?
Por cierto Momo da resultados el dia 25 de marzo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> De cual hablas ? de Morses ?
> Por cierto Momo da resultados el dia 25 de marzo.



De momo. Ya molaría que Morgan Stanley hiciera cobertura de Morses jajajaja


----------



## Drizztdourden (17 Mar 2021)

Muy buenas!!
Hay un aspecto de Doyu que me tiene preocupado, más allá de la bajada desde máximos y es el tema del arbitraje. Observo que la brecha no se cierra, sino más bien lo contrario. Creo recordar que cuando entraste @arriba/abajo, el descuento estaba en el 35%.

Sin embargo, a día de hoy, se sutúa en el 44-46%. Inicialmente, los términos de la fusión son claros: De concretarse la misma, cada accionista de Doyu recibirá 0.73 acciones de Huya por cada una de Doyu. Esperemos que no haya cambios al respecto. Parece que existen empresas, y la tesis de este hilo así lo recoge, que permanecen invisibles para los mercados más tiempo del que sus fundamentales aconsejan.

Definitivamente, Huya y Doyu están en esta categoría. Confió en que unos buenos resultados el próximo 23 Marzo, y la fusión en ciernes, se conviertan en los catalizadores definitivos que impulsen su visibilidad.


Buen día y suerte a todos


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Muy buenas!!
> Hay un aspecto de Doyu que me tiene preocupado, más allá de la bajada desde máximos y es el tema del arbitraje. Observo que la brecha no se cierra, sino más bien lo contrario. Creo recordar que cuando entraste @arriba/abajo, el descuento estaba en el 35%.
> 
> Sin embargo, a día de hoy, se sutúa en el 44-46%. Inicialmente, los términos de la fusión son claros: De concretarse la misma, cada accionista de Doyu recibirá 0.73 acciones de Huya por cada una de Doyu. Esperemos que no haya cambios al respecto. Parece que existen empresas, y la tesis de este hilo así lo recoge, que permanecen inviables para los mercados más tiempo del que sus fundamentales aconsejan.
> ...



Si fueran dos.empresas "normales" yo estaría preocupado por esa brecha. Pero es que es una situación totalmente anómala donde el máximo accionista de ambas es la misma empresa (Tencent) y por tanto lo que pierde de un lado lo gana por el otro, por lo que lo normal es que no toque nada, porque eso significa approvals de los accionistas y más rollos 

El partido paso de tocar los huevos a baba a hacerlo a Tencent. La peña tiene miedo de que aprieten aún más y hundan la fusión. Eso es un riesgo REAL, para nada lo infravaloro. La cuestión es si eso está ya incluido en el precio. Yo creo que a estos niveles SI.

Mi idea es que si vuelve a los 12 le meto la segunda y última carga. Hasta entonces en principio no tocar


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Por cierto este domingo espero que podáis ver en directo el vídeo de Momentum. Hay una empresa nueva que es growth del bueno, con valoraciones razonables para ese crecimiento, unas barreras de entrada enormes y que pone de acuerdo a Gordi y al Capi....esa empresa espera un aumento de beneficio del 50% el año que viene. Beneficio, no ingresos, que eso es más fácil. Y no hablo de una empresa pequeña ya que capitaliza más de 11 mil millones de euros. Una auténtica y putísima joya


----------



## juanmas (17 Mar 2021)

Esto se va a disparar, Powell anuncia que continuará con la política monetaria expansiva soportando la economía hasta la salida de la crísis.


----------



## aburrevacas (17 Mar 2021)

animo buen video , capitano . yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa pero me pareceis buena gente los 3 (a lucky) que me perdone pero no se quien es. los otros ya os leo . y haber si esto va palante. gordi me a echo ganar pasta entonces me hace mas tilin (sin mariconadas) . no te celess . seguir asi cracks.


----------



## Drizztdourden (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si fueran dos.empresas "normales" yo estaría preocupado por esa brecha. Pero es que es una situación totalmente anómala donde el máximo accionista de ambas es la misma empresa (Tencent) y por tanto lo que pierde de un lado lo gana por el otro, por lo que lo normal es que no toque nada, porque eso significa approvals de los accionistas y más rollos
> 
> El partido paso de tocar los huevos a baba a hacerlo a Tencent. La peña tiene miedo de que aprieten aún más y hundan la fusión. Eso es un riesgo REAL, para nada lo infravaloro. La cuestión es si eso está ya incluido en el precio. Yo creo que a estos niveles SI.
> 
> Mi idea es que si vuelve a los 12 le meto la segunda y última carga. Hasta entonces en principio no tocar



Gracias como siempre. Efectivamente, el riesgo está ahí y así lo interpreta el mercado. Hoy es el primero de los últimos 30 días en los que la caída ha sido con volumen de verdad. Más de un 50% respecto a la media de los 3 últimos meses. Mi posición es de 5160 acciones a 16.45 (Pensé que eran 14.60). En fin, un jodido All-in de un lego en la materia, con demasiado ímpetu, en lo que parece ser una buena empresa china olvidada de momento por el mercado.
Qué puede salir mal?? 
Saludos!!

PD: El domingo veré el nuevo vídeo....


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto este domingo espero que podáis ver en directo el vídeo de Momentum. Hay una empresa nueva que es growth del bueno, con valoraciones razonables para ese crecimiento, unas barreras de entrada enormes y que pone de acuerdo a Gordi y al Capi....esa empresa espera un aumento de beneficio del 50% el año que viene. Beneficio, no ingresos, que eso es más fácil. Y no hablo de una empresa pequeña ya que capitaliza más de 11 mil millones de *euros.* Una auténtica y putísima joya



Vega ya , no es china ? De la eurozona ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> animo buen video , capitano . yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa pero me pareceis buena gente los 3 (a lucky) que me perdone pero no se quien es. los otros ya os leo . y haber si esto va palante. gordi me a echo ganar pasta entonces me hace mas tilin (sin mariconadas) . no te celess . seguir asi cracks.




Mientras ya estés suscrito y hayas suscrito hasta a tu abuela y le des likes a todos los videos y demás, como si te follas al gordi (no homo)  

Además no me puedo celar porque el tito arriba no está en el podcast


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Vega ya , no es china ? De la eurozona ?



Ni china ni de la eurozona


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Gracias como siempre. Efectivamente, el riesgo está ahí y así lo interpreta el mercado. Hoy es el primero de los últimos 30 días en los que la caída ha sido con volumen de verdad. Más de un 50% respecto a la media de los 3 últimos meses. Mi posición es de 5160 acciones a 16.45 (Pensé que eran 14.60). En fin, un jodido All-in de un lego en la materia, con demasiado ímpetu, en lo que parece ser una buena empresa china olvidada de momento por el mercado.
> Qué puede salir mal??
> Saludos!!
> 
> PD: El domingo veré el nuevo vídeo....




tienes 80 mil pavos solo metidos en Doyu? Joder pero que pedazo cartera tienes hermano? RESPECT


----------



## Manolito-14 (18 Mar 2021)

A mí el vídeo me ha parecido sensacional.
Un gran trabajo.
Egoístamente lo que me interesaría (puestos a pedir jejeje) es que hablarais en cada programa un ratillo de cómo analizar un sector concreto. Un día cómo analizar navieras, otro día acereras, ciclicas etc. 
Creo que mucha gente analizamos demasiado general sin tener en cuenta cosas como que ese es un sector en que la deuda es buena o mala...o que en x sector es mejor comprar con PER alto etc 
Me hagáis caso o no en esa petición os seguiré con atención!

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> A mí el vídeo me ha parecido sensacional.
> Un gran trabajo.
> Egoístamente lo que me interesaría (puestos a pedir jejeje) es que hablarais en cada programa un ratillo de cómo analizar un sector concreto. Un día cómo analizar navieras, otro día acereras, ciclicas etc.
> Creo que mucha gente analizamos demasiado general sin tener en cuenta cosas como que ese es un sector en que la deuda es buena o mala...o que en x sector es mejor comprar con PER alto etc
> ...




La verdad es que es muy buena idea. Quizás simplemente a la hora de hacer valoraciones podemos explicar cuales son los ratios que tienen sentido para ese sector y porque. Por ejemplo los barcos o los aviones de leasing que hay que mirar por net asset value etc.

Muchas gracias por el feedback, ahora estamos en modo crecer suscriptores (porque si no crece el tema es mucho curro que a medio plazo no nos compensa) así que venga gente a cogerle la tablet a la parienta y suscribirla a Momentum!!! Y tambien decírselo a vuestro cuñado que va de que sabe de bolsa !!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto este domingo espero que podáis ver en directo el vídeo de Momentum. Hay una empresa nueva que es growth del bueno, con valoraciones razonables para ese crecimiento, unas barreras de entrada enormes y que pone de acuerdo a Gordi y al Capi....esa empresa espera un aumento de beneficio del 50% el año que viene. Beneficio, no ingresos, que eso es más fácil. Y no hablo de una empresa pequeña ya que capitaliza más de 11 mil millones de euros. Una auténtica y putísima joya



Os imagináis una empresa que tiene una parte como PAX, una parte como baba en temas de paquetes y demás (con un 70% de cuota de mercado en e-commerce), que tiene un FINV dentro también una super app como WeChat y algunas cosas que tiene Square?

Pues esto tiene la misteriosa empresa que presentaremos el Domingo...


----------



## Drizztdourden (18 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> tienes 80 mil pavos solo metidos en Doyu? Joder pero que pedazo cartera tienes hermano? RESPECT



Hola, @arriba/abajo!!

A mí, personalmente, me importa poco publicar las cantidades invertidas. Aún más, a alguien que no ha mostrado ningún egoísmo en compartir su conocimiento, como es tu caso. Lo resumo:

1/ Tenía 50k en liquidez cuando nos visitó la desgracia esta. Invertí 40k en IAG a 1.98€ y salí de ella a 3.87€.

2/ Gracias a las recomendaciones de @gordinflas, invertí 5K en Macys (6.85) y 5K en Cineworld (0.48). Todavía mantengo las posiciones abiertas.

3/ El capital obtenido al cerrar la posición de IAG, lo mantuve parado hasta entrar en Disney, por Agosto si mal no recuerdo, para salir en Enero a 176usd.

4/ Entrada en Doyu

Así se resume, hasta el momento, mi camino alrededor de la inversión en Bolsa.

Salud y suerte!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Hola, @arriba/abajo!!
> 
> A mí, personalmente, me importa poco publicar las cantidades invertidas. Aún más, a alguien que no ha mostrado ningún egoísmo en compartir su conocimiento, como es tu caso. Lo resumo:
> 
> ...




Tuviste suerte con IAG, que es una acción muy peligrosa.

Ojito con cineworld, que están hasta el culisimo de deuda.

Macys hace muchísimo que no la.miro así que no te puedo decir nada. Creo que en general tendrías que diversificar en más acciones, pero eso va en cada uno


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

También te digo que si sale como creo que puede salir doyu y con lo que tienes metido, lo mismo das el pelotazo definitivo. Espero que te pagues una cena o algo por ahí


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Señores...hablemos de KISTOS

Alguien me ha pasado el siguiente link donde un chico creo que español analiza en inglés el deal. No conozco al chico y no puedo darle las gracias porque no tengo pajarito pero el tío sabe MUCHO y analiza muy bien, así que Ole sus cojones y os recomiendo que lo sigáis, porque al menos con kistos es contenido de mucha calidad.



Bueno al lío. El activo es de una calidad EXTRAORDINARIA por varios motivos: en país serio como Holanda, además el gobierno tiene el 40% del pozo lo que significa que cuando tengan que pedir una extensión es más fácil que se la den. Sumarle que es de un tamaño GIGANTE para el mar del Norte, que está a apenas 20kms de la costa, en aguas tranquilas. Tiene placas solares y molinilloS lonquenhace no solo que tenga un coste mínimo de.mantenimiento sino que sea probablemente el pozo menos contaminante de toda europa. Eso hace que los fondos "Green" puedan invertir ahora en listos sin problema.

Los números dicen que se puede ir a los 100 millones de EBITDA o así, ya que empezó en 2019 y solo produjo unos meses y en 2020 cuando se derrumbaron los precios del gas estuvo mucho parado también.

En resumen que es una tremenda sacada de O Fenomeno y que voy de cabeza a la ampliación con todo lo que me dejen meter.

Gracias por tanto O Fenomeno


----------



## juanmas (18 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Señores...hablemos de KISTOS
> 
> Alguien me ha pasado el siguiente link donde un chico creo que español analiza en inglés el deal. No conozco al chico y no puedo darle las gracias porque no tengo pajarito pero el tío sabe MUCHO y analiza muy bien, así que Ole sus cojones y os recomiendo que lo sigáis, porque al menos con kistos es contenido de mucha calidad.
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado poner el link


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (18 Mar 2021)

Ya hay que ser cansino y estar aburrido. Ve a abrir otro hilo de mierda como haces de costumbre y deja de ensuciar los de los demás.


----------



## Veloc (18 Mar 2021)

Vamos a ver hombre, más respeto por estos foreros que aportan mucho conocimiento, abren hilos míticos como el kamikaze; yo aprendo un montón y me entretengo mucho leyéndolos, además son creativos ya que nos dan a conocer buenas empresas por fundamentales ya sean value o growth.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Mar 2021)

El tío viene a trollear, él mismo lo dice. Responded solo para vuestro propio entretenimiento...


----------



## Verdes (18 Mar 2021)

Estaría bien que alguna vez aportase algo de valor sin menospreciar al resto. 
El video es cojonudo de los foreros o' fenómenos!


----------



## Halfredico (18 Mar 2021)

No hay forma de banear al monger este?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Gente no se me revolucionen que no ofende quien quiere si no quién puede.

Además estoy muy contento por este monguer porque ortografía dejó claro que no sabía, pero hasta cuatro sabe contar. Tiene mi respeto


----------



## Ratziel (18 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Señores...hablemos de KISTOS
> 
> Alguien me ha pasado el siguiente link donde un chico creo que español analiza en inglés el deal. No conozco al chico y no puedo darle las gracias porque no tengo pajarito pero el tío sabe MUCHO y analiza muy bien, así que Ole sus cojones y os recomiendo que lo sigáis, porque al menos con kistos es contenido de mucha calidad.
> 
> ...



No está en mis brokers para pobres. Y en DeGiro tampoco, ¿no?


----------



## Zoeric (18 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> El tío viene a trollear, él mismo lo dice. Responded solo para vuestro propio entretenimiento...



No le debe contar una verdad ni al médico el tipejo este.



Halfredico dijo:


> No hay forma de banear al monger este?



O al menos que le quiten el Charlie del nick


----------



## Zoeric (18 Mar 2021)

QUOTE="Ratziel, post: 34134980, member: 160057"]
No está en mis brokers para pobres. Y en DeGiro tampoco, ¿no?
[/QUOTE]
En DeGiro si está compi
GB00BLF7NX68


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> No está en mis brokers para pobres. Y en DeGiro tampoco, ¿no?



Supongo que en degiro estará. El problema es que está suspendida y así estará semanas hasta que se cierre el deal. Y cuando vuelva a cotizar ... Asume que vendrá por encima de 300 peniques quizás....


----------



## Tio1saM (19 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Supongo que en degiro estará. El problema es que está suspendida y así estará semanas hasta que se cierre el deal. Y cuando vuelva a cotizar ... Asume que vendrá por encima de 300 peniques quizás....



Si habláis de Kistos en degiro si está, aunque el tema de las Spacs tampoco me apasiona en esta también estoy in.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (19 Mar 2021)

Esta en De Giro, KISTOS PLC.

Proposed Acquisition of Tulip Oil Netherlands B.V. - 07:00:03 12 Mar 2021 - KIST News article | London Stock Exchange

Gracias Arriba/abajo, leí lo que escribiste sobre el CEO y lo que hizo con RockRose y estoy dentro con 500 acciones, no muchas pero algo es algo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Si habláis de Kistos en degiro si está, aunque el tema de las Spacs tampoco me apasiona en esta también estoy in.



Ojo que KISTOS no es una spac eh. Era un concepto parecido pero vamos en el fondo por dinero, por CEO y demás no tiene nada que ver. En las spacs no tiene el CEO el 30% de la pasta metida de la nada, más bien al revés muchas veces, ponen a un ejecuta con pocas acciones


----------



## Tio1saM (19 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo que KISTOS no es una spac eh. Era un concepto parecido pero vamos en el fondo por dinero, por CEO y demás no tiene nada que ver. En las spacs no tiene el CEO el 30% de la pasta metida de la nada, más bien al revés muchas veces, ponen a un ejecuta con pocas acciones



Mejor así, entendí que lo era por ser relativamente similar, siendo asi el CEO esta alineado con nosotros y tiene su riesgo.
Aun asi lo considero una jugada arriesgada en cierto modo por haber entrado sin tener claro del todo que habría de fondo pero me convenció la idea.


----------



## Ratziel (19 Mar 2021)

Joe, no entiendo por qué todos decís que está en DeGiro y a mí no me sale. Busco KIST, KISTOS PLC o GB00BLF7NX68 y no me sale ningún resultado.


----------



## Malus (19 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Joe, no entiendo por qué todos decís que está en DeGiro y a mí no me sale. Busco KIST, KISTOS PLC o GB00BLF7NX68 y no me sale ningún resultado.



Creo que la han quitado del buscador. En su día estaba.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (19 Mar 2021)

Como dice Arriba/abajo esta suspendida hasta que se cierre el acuerdo. No aparece al buscarla, pero como yo tengo en cartera, le doy a comprar y dice textualmente:
Lamentablemente este producto no esta disponible para invertir. Esto se puede deber a motivos de regulación, al tipo de perfil que tiene o a una decisión interna.


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Mar 2021)

Como funcionaria la ampliación de capital de Kistos? Nos darian oportunidad de comprar acciones a un precio superior o inferior a 167,50 que está actualmente? Nos avisa nuestro broker? Entiendo que si no volvemos a comprar nuestras acciones se diluyen. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Como funcionaria la ampliación de capital de Kistos? Nos darian oportunidad de comprar acciones a un precio superior o inferior a 167,50 que está actualmente? Nos avisa nuestro broker? Entiendo que si no volvemos a comprar nuestras acciones se diluyen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



No se sabe nada aún, pero entiendo que o fenómeno dijo que quiere que los.minoristas puedan ir a la.ampliacion de capital, y no solo los mayoritarios y los fondos etc. Esto es un FAVOR enorme de o fenomeno a nosotros, porque imagínate que podemos ir a la ampliación a 160/170 y luego cuando vuelve a cotizar la acción está por encima de 300. Yo lo veo como la vez definitiva de cargar las alforjas y luego dejarlo correr por años.


----------



## RockLobster (19 Mar 2021)

Gracias Charlie Monguer!

Menos mal que estas tu aqui para velar por nosotros!


----------



## Veloc (19 Mar 2021)

¿Por qué no abres un hilo propio en el que se puedan discutir y analizar ideas de inversión? 
De paso conoceremos mejor cuál es tu nivel como analista y tus inversiones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> ¿Por qué no abres un hilo propio en el que se puedan discutir y analizar ideas de inversión?
> De paso conoceremos mejor cuál es tu nivel como analista y tus inversiones.




Es que el monguer no es analista, es MAGO. vendió hace unas semanas EH con un beneficio de la leche, pero a la vez roto todo el growth a value hace tres meses. De esta gente que siempre gana vaya. Un mago el tío. Tremendo figura


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Mar 2021)

Eres más tonto que el forro de mis cojones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Mar 2021)

Bueno gente he recibido un par de mensajes de foreros recomendándome que ponga en ignorados al monguer. A mi me da igual, no me molesta esa gente, pero entiendo que mucha gente sigue este hilo y precisamente por lo que lo seguir cada día y siempre aportáis mucho, o me lo agradecería, lo he puesto en ignorados y ni siquiera puede ver el hilo o comentar, así que todo debería estar limpito por aquí going forward


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Mar 2021)

Por cierto se acerca el domingo y aún nadie ha acertado cual es la super empresa que vamos a presentar...no es china ni europea, vale más de 10 mil millones en bolsa, va a crecer beneficios un 50% el año que viene y para nosotros es literalmente la mejor empresa en cuanto a calidad/moats, precio (PER) y crecimiento. Hay algunas que le ganan en dos de esas variables pero fallan en la tercera. Ninguna que nosotros conozcamos aguanta la comparativa en las tres variables


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto se acerca el domingo y aún nadie ha acertado cual es la super empresa que vamos a presentar...no es china ni europea, vale más de 10 mil millones en bolsa, va a crecer beneficios un 50% el año que viene y para nosotros es literalmente la mejor empresa en cuanto a calidad/moats, precio (PER) y crecimiento. Hay algunas que le ganan en dos de esas variables pero fallan en la tercera. Ninguna que nosotros conozcamos aguanta la comparativa en las tres variables



Imagino que te refieres a Rakuten , que esta estos dias caliente con casi un 50% de subida. Pero preferiria que fuese alguna empresa de esas que sacais de la chistera que no conoce ni dios , o alguna que salga a bolsa mediante Spac, baratita y que nadie conozca , no como etoro burbujeada ya a x3-x4.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres a Rakuten , que esta estos dias caliente con casi un 50% de subida. Pero preferiria que fuese alguna empresa de esas que sacais de la chistera que no conoce ni dios , o alguna que salga a bolsa mediante Spac, baratita y que nadie conozca , no como etoro burbujeada ya a x3-x4.



No es Rakuten. Y no es una empresa que ha subido últimamente un 50%. Y por supuesto que NO es un spac, no olvides que una de las cosas que digo es que está razonablemente barata y que ya gana dinero. Eso no lo va a cumplir una spac jamás.

Y etoro al lado de esta que tenemos es basura. Etoro es un broker y brokers tienes 500. Lo que estos tíos tienen montado...eso no lo puede replicar casi nadie (o nadie a secas) en su mercado


----------



## BABY (20 Mar 2021)

Expectantes estamos a la masterclass de mañana.


----------



## Toleandro Magno (20 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto se acerca el domingo y aún nadie ha acertado cual es la super empresa que vamos a presentar...no es china ni europea, vale más de 10 mil millones en bolsa, va a crecer beneficios un 50% el año que viene y para nosotros es literalmente la mejor empresa en cuanto a calidad/moats, precio (PER) y crecimiento. Hay algunas que le ganan en dos de esas variables pero fallan en la tercera. Ninguna que nosotros conozcamos aguanta la comparativa en las tres variables



Estoy entre una química USA
Una South Koreana
Me decido por Lockheed Martin Corporation


----------



## gordinflas (20 Mar 2021)

Si es una empresa que me gusta tiene que ser una empresa china o ex-soviética, no hay vuelta de hoja  

Por mi la contaría ya (entre otras porque no puedo comprar para mi hilo sin poner el mensaje de rigor al momento de entrar y quiero comprar) pero los otros me regañarían. Que puede restar visitas al vídeo y tal... así que lo siento, tendréis que esperar hasta mañana por la tarde-noche xD


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si es una empresa que me gusta tiene que ser una empresa china o ex-soviética, no hay vuelta de hoja
> 
> Por mi la contaría ya (entre otras porque no puedo comprar para mi hilo sin poner el mensaje de rigor al momento de entrar y quiero comprar) pero los otros me regañarían. Que puede restar visitas al vídeo y tal... así que lo siento, tendréis que esperar hasta mañana por la tarde-noche xD



El gordi jugando a poli bueno poli malo    

Está entretenido este juego hombre!

Y no es LMT. Coincidiría por calidad/moats (al fin y al cabo los aviones que ellos hacen los pueden hacer 2/3 empresas como mucho que coticen)y también por precio (LMT está absurdamente barata) pero ni mucho menos LMT crece a estos ritmos endiablados de los que hablamos


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Bueno gente, estamos definiendo la hora del programa de esta tarde, en cuanto sepamos hora definitiva lo pongo aquí. No olvidéis que está tarde es en directo (aunque luego obviamente estará el vídeo colgado para que lo veáis cuando queráis) y que quizás podamos al final del programa contestar alguna pregunta (depende como vayamos de tiempo, que tenemos el programa cargadisimo)


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Más o menos está confirmado que empezaremos sobre las 6 de la tarde hora española


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Bueno estamos listos para empezar! Aqui teneis el link. Pedazo programa tenemos hoy!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

@tramperoloco fan de Kaspi?


----------



## Halfredico (21 Mar 2021)

Yo soy un echao palante, pero lo de invertir en un país que ni sé escribir me va a crear un dilema. Pero bueno, no hay quien invierte en España.


Gracias por el programón!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo soy un echao palante, pero lo de invertir en un país que ni sé escribir me va a crear un dilema. Pero bueno, no hay quien invierte en España.
> 
> 
> Gracias por el programón!!



Si hubiera una empresa la mitad de buena que Kaspi en España, lo mismo me planteaba comprar mi primera empresa patria jajajaja


----------



## RockLobster (21 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo soy un echao palante, pero lo de invertir en un país que ni sé escribir me va a crear un dilema. Pero bueno, no hay quien invierte en España.
> 
> 
> Gracias por el programón!!



Aparte de lo BRAGGING RIGHTS de tener MIERDA KAZAJA???


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Mar 2021)

Sip, ya de antemano sabia que me iba a gustar , las que os gustan a Gordi y a ti no hay fallo . Ahora hay que estudiar la entrada . Con esa capitalizacion el video no la va a disparar de precio, asi que esperare a la volatilidad de los proximos dias.
Ojo que cotiza en dolares , he ido a poner compras 1000 acciones pensando en peniques cuando miro veo que me pone 70.000$ , quieto parao.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

Tenemos resultados de ZIM esta mañana, veremos qué tal se dan


----------



## aquilaris (22 Mar 2021)

Gran directo, muy chula la idea del draft y mucho mejor el sonido y la imagen, en comparación con el primer episodio. 

Una pregunta, ¿para qué la pregunta del team inflación y el team fakeflación?


----------



## Halfredico (22 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tenemos resultados de ZIM esta mañana, veremos qué tal se dan




Iba +3 en la pre, y en nada se ha puesto en -5.


----------



## Toleandro Magno (22 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno estamos listos para empezar! Aqui teneis el link. Pedazo programa tenemos hoy!!!



Bueno lo acabo de ver y daros la enhorabuena chavales. Esta vez el desarrollo mucho más serio y currado.
Con una puesta en escena más pulido y marketing aumentaríais las suscripciones y visionados.

El formato me gusta, quizá darle un poco más de énfasis al principio a los movimientos de los mercados durante la semana con mercados oscuros y saldos entre compradores y vendedores. En cuanto a macro alguna cosilla más xD.

La empresa koreana que no puse en el anterior comentario y que tengo en seguimiento la habéis comentado, Coupang. Kaspi la pongo a la cesta de muy posibles compras.

Yo ahora voy más con la analítica de @GOLDGOD. Bayern, con entrada por debajo de 50€ con el 25% de cartera EU a mismo horizonte temporal. Simplemente añadir, el núcleo duro de la empresa que no va a "traicionar" a los accionistas y el cuidador que no va a dejar que se vaya por ahí..


----------



## Drizztdourden (22 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tuviste suerte con IAG, que es una acción muy peligrosa.
> 
> Ojito con cineworld, que están hasta el culisimo de deuda.
> 
> Macys hace muchísimo que no la.miro así que no te puedo decir nada. Creo que en general tendrías que diversificar en más acciones, pero eso va en cada uno



Buenas tardes a todos:
Sí, soy consciente de la buena fortuna que tuve con IAG. Y sí, coincido contigo en que debería de estar más diversificado. El problema es mi falta de conocimiento en todo esto. Creo que Macys la voy a soltar ya, pero lo haré por la rentabilidad obtenida y no conforme a criterios objetivos, que sería lo ideal. Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> También te digo que si sale como creo que puede salir doyu y con lo que tienes metido, lo mismo das el pelotazo definitivo. Espero que te pagues una cena o algo por ahí



Ojalá sea así y pegue el pelotazo....Jajaja.
Prometo coger un vuelo a UK y pagar una cena en el restaurante que elijas. No bromeo.
Saludos!!


----------



## woctas (22 Mar 2021)

Buenas tardes. Grandes ambos videos que habéis publicado. La verdad es que esta muy currado y se pasa muy rápido y ameno la hora y media.
Tengo una duda con Kaspi, cual es el isin? Porque no lo veo en degiro
Gracias


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malus (22 Mar 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Grandes ambos videos que habéis publicado. La verdad es que esta muy currado y se pasa muy rápido y ameno la hora y media.
> Tengo una duda con Kaspi, cual es el isin? Porque no lo veo en degiro
> Gracias
> 
> ...






o estoy muy engañado o es ese.


----------



## raslghul (22 Mar 2021)

Correcto @Malus


----------



## woctas (22 Mar 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 604873
> 
> 
> o estoy muy engañado o es ese.



Era la opcion mas factible pero dudaba
Muchas gracias


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> Sí, soy consciente de la buena fortuna que tuve con IAG. Y sí, coincido contigo en que debería de estar más diversificado. El problema es mi falta de conocimiento en todo esto. Creo que Macys la voy a soltar ya, pero lo haré por la rentabilidad obtenida y no conforme a criterios objetivos, que sería lo ideal. Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones.
> 
> 
> ...



En qué zona de España estás? Casi prefiero yo volar allí y pegarnos la comilona en un sitio como dios manda!!!

Edito para decir que yo vendería las Macys si llevas un buen beneficio, si (aunque tampoco la he vuelto a mirar hace meses, pero era más para aprovechar la situacion especial que otra cosa)


----------



## gordinflas (22 Mar 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> Gran directo, muy chula la idea del draft y mucho mejor el sonido y la imagen, en comparación con el primer episodio.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿para qué la pregunta del team inflación y el team fakeflación?



Goldgod tiene la teoria de que no va a haber inflación y que están promoviendo la narrativa para intentar incentivar el consumo... pero como es una teoría bastante de nicho y lo "mainstream" es creer que habrá inflación quería usar el chat de termómetro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

Y muy fan del término fakeflacion acuñado por el @GOLDGOD


----------



## eldelavespa (22 Mar 2021)

Si el cheque que les dan a los americanos lo utilizan para comprar criptomonedas, acciones o lo dejan en el banco/debajo del colchón y no sirve para incentivar el consumo ¿que hay Inflación x imprimir como locos o deflación por no comprar productos? La verdad es que el ambiente está enrarecido... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Ya tenemos resultados de Doyu. Aún no he podido ver nada pero me han dicho que un poco regueros. Quizás @Value puede aportar mas


----------



## Halfredico (23 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ya tenemos resultados de Doyu. Aún no he podido ver nada pero me han dicho que un poco regueros. Quizás @Value puede aportar mas



Yo la tengo con bastantes perdidas, estaba esperando los resultados para decidir qué hacer. Si son malos no me va a temblar el pulso y venderé.


----------



## Drizztdourden (23 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En qué zona de España estás? Casi prefiero yo volar allí y pegarnos la comilona en un sitio como dios manda!!!
> 
> Edito para decir que yo vendería las Macys si llevas un buen beneficio, si (aunque tampoco la he vuelto a mirar hace meses, pero era más para aprovechar la situacion especial que otra cosa)



En Madrid!!! El homenaje será épico de producirse...

Estos son los resultados de Doyu:

DouYu International (NASDAQ:DOYU): Q4 Non-GAAP EPS of -$0.07 beats by $0.03; GAAP EPS of -$0.09 beats by $0.01.



Total net revenues in the fourth quarter of 2020 increased by 10.0% to RMB2,269.2 million (US$347.8 million) from RMB2,062.9 million in the same period of 2019.
Gross profit in the fourth quarter of 2020 was RMB182.2 million (US$27.9 million), compared with RMB375.2 million in the same period of 2019.
Net loss in the fourth quarter of 2020 was RMB228.7 million (US$35.0 million), compared with a net income of RMB157.4 million in the same period of 2019.
Adjusted net loss in the fourth quarter of 2020 was RMB176.9 million (US$27.1 million), compared with an adjusted net income of RMB186.4 million in the same period of 2019.
Average MAUs in the fourth quarter of 2020 increased by 5.2% to 174.4 million from 165.8 million in the same period of 2019.
Average mobile MAUs in the fourth quarter of 2020 increased by 6.9% to 58.2 million from 54.4 million in the same period of 2019.
Quarterly average paying user count in the fourth quarter of 2020 increased by 4.6% to 7.6 million from 7.3 million in the same period of 2019.

La verdad es que me lío un poco con el BPA que es negativo aunque superando al consenso. Un breve apunte sobre su teórica compañera de fusión (Huya):

Huya (HUYA) reported 4th Quarter December 2020 earnings of $0.19 per share on revenue of $458.3 million. The consensus earnings estimate was $0.16 per share on revenue of $469.1 million. The Earnings Whisper number was $0.22 per share. Revenue grew 29.3% on a year-over-year basis.

Quizás, incluso por encima de los resultados, lo más notable sería una noticia publicada en Reuters y que circula ya por todos lados. Copio únicamente un extracto de la misma:


*China's Tencent faces concessions to win green light for giant videogaming merger: sources*
By Pei Li, Kane Wu, Yingzhi Yang

(Reuters) - Chinese internet giant Tencent Holdings Ltd is having to offer concessions in a plan to merge the country’s top two videogame live-streaming sites in order to resolve antitrust concerns, two people with knowledge of the matter told Reuters.


Tencent, China’s No. 1 videogame and social media firm, first announced plans to merge Huya and DouYu last year in a tieup designed to streamline its stakes in the firms, estimated by data firm MobTech to have an 80% slice of a market already worth more than $3 billion and growing fast.

But with regulators concerned the deal would give Tencent overwhelming dominance, it’s willing to settle for approval subject to conditions, according to the people, who declined to be named due to the sensitivity of the matter.

China’s State Administration of Market Regulation (SAMR) said in December it was reviewing the merger.
Tencent, Huya, DouYu and SAMR did not immediately respond to Reuters’ requests for comment.

Salud y suerte!!


----------



## Ratziel (23 Mar 2021)

Yo llevo Tencent con un +27% y DouYu con un -10%. Y ni idea de qué hacer...


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Mar 2021)

Wimi cayendo a plomo.


----------



## lunnatic (23 Mar 2021)

Malos momentos para las compañías chinas, lastima que estoy algo low de liquidez para poder entrarle a más con los precios jugosos que se están poniendo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Ha habido ampliación de capital de Wimi. No he leído en detalle nada


----------



## Drizztdourden (24 Mar 2021)

Aquí los resultados -en nuestro idioma- de Doyu en el cuarto trimestre y del ejercicio 2020

Lo que más me mosquea el BPA negativo y la diferencia con el periodo equivalente del 2019. Supongo que estará motivado por un incremento en la mejora de la plataforma y mayores gastos comerciales. En fin, poco más puedo añadir.


WUHAN, China , 23 de marzo de 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- DouYu International Holdings Limited ("DouYu" o la "Compañía") (Nasdaq: DOYU ), una plataforma de streaming en directo centrada en el juego en China y pionera en la cadena de valor de los eSports, ha anunciado hoy sus resultados financieros no auditados para el cuarto trimestre y el año completo finalizado el 31 de diciembre de 2020 .



Aspectos financieros y operativos destacados del cuarto trimestre de 2020



Los ingresos netos totales en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 10,0% hasta los 2.269,2 millones de RMB ( 347,8 millones de dólares ) desde los 2.062,9 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019.



El beneficio bruto en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 182,2 millones de RMB ( 27,9 millones de dólares ), frente a los 375,2 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019.



La pérdida neta en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 228,7 millones de RMB ( 35,0 millones de dólares), en comparación con un beneficio neto de 157,4 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019.



La pérdida neta ajustada en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 176,9 millones de RMB ( 27,1 millones de dólares ), en comparación con un ingreso neto ajustado de 186,4 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019.



El promedio de MAUs en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentó un 5,2% a 174,4 millones desde 165,8 millones en el mismo período de 2019.



El promedio de MAUs móviles en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentó un 6,9% hasta los 58,2 millones desde los 54,4 millones del mismo periodo de 2019.



El promedio trimestral de usuarios de pago en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentó un 4,6% hasta los 7,6 millones desde los 7,3 millones del mismo periodo de 2019.


Resultados financieros del cuarto trimestre de 2020

Los ingresos netos totales en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 10,0% hasta los 2.269,2 millones de RMB ( 347,8 millones de dólares ) desde los 2.062,9 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019, impulsados principalmente por el aumento de los ingresos por streaming en directo.

Los ingresos por streaming en directo en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 9,4% hasta los 2.070,7 millones de RMB ( 317,3 millones de dólares) desde los 1.892,5 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019. Este aumento se atribuyó principalmente a un aumento de los usuarios de pago y ARPPU impulsado por la mejora de la experiencia de pago de los usuarios, que fue el resultado de los esfuerzos de refinamiento de productos en curso de la Compañía, así como el cultivo de los hábitos de pago de los usuarios a través de la expansión de los escenarios de pago.

Los ingresos por publicidad y otros ingresos en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 16,5 % hasta los 198,5 millones de RMB ( 30,4 millones de dólares) desde los 170,4 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019, principalmente atribuibles al mayor reconocimiento de la marca de la Compañía y al correspondiente aumento de la demanda de publicidad de las soluciones de publicidad y promoción de la Compañía.

El coste de los ingresos en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentó un 23,7% hasta los 2.087,0 millones de RMB ( 319,9 millones de dólares) desde los 1.687,7 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019, principalmente debido al aumento de las tasas de reparto de ingresos y los costes de contenido.

Las tasas de reparto de ingresos y los costes de contenido en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 25,6% hasta los 1.850,2 millones de RMB ( 283,6 millones de dólares) desde los 1.473,3 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019. Este aumento se atribuyó principalmente al aumento de las inversiones en los derechos de transmisión de torneos de eSports y la producción interna de eventos propios, el aumento de las tarifas de reparto de ingresos, que estuvo en línea con el crecimiento de los ingresos totales de la Compañía, y el aumento de las inversiones en streamers de calidad en el mercado de ultramar. 

Los costes de ancho de banda en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 12,7%, hasta los 170,7 millones de RMB ( 26,2 millones de dólares), frente a los 151,4 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019, debido principalmente al aumento de las opciones de visualización de alta calidad, como el vídeo de alta definición 4K, ofrecidas en la plataforma de la Compañía, lo que provocó un mayor compromiso de los usuarios.

El beneficio bruto en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 182,2 millones de RMB ("27,9 millones de dólares"), en comparación con los 375,2 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019, lo que se debió al aumento de las tasas de reparto de ingresos y de los costes de contenido como porcentaje de los ingresos totales.

Los gastos de ventas y marketing en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 27,3 % hasta los 170,7 millones de RMB ( 26,2 millones de dólares ), frente a los 134,1 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019, lo que se atribuye principalmente al aumento de las actividades promocionales en los principales torneos de eSports y de los premios de los eventos producidos por la propia empresa.

Los gastos de investigación y desarrollo en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 18,6%, hasta los 118,9 millones de RMB ( 18,2 millones de dólares), frente a los 100,2 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019, debido principalmente a las actualizaciones de las aplicaciones de la Compañía y a las mejoras tecnológicas relacionadas con el vídeo.

Los gastos generales y administrativos en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 aumentaron un 54,0% hasta los 117,7 millones de RMB ( 18,0 millones de dólares) desde los 76,4 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019, principalmente debido al aumento de los honorarios de servicios profesionales relacionados con la posible fusión de la Compañía con Huya.

Otras pérdidas operativas, netas en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fueron de 7,3 millones de RMB ( 1,1 millones de dólares), en comparación con otros ingresos operativos de 59,7 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019.

La pérdida de las operaciones en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 232,4 millones de RMB ( 35,6 millones de dólares ), en comparación con un ingreso operativo de 124,1 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019.

La pérdida operativa ajustada[1] en el cuarto trimestre de 2020, que resta los gastos de compensación basados en acciones, fue de 199,1 millones de RMB ( 30,5 millones de dólares), en comparación con un ingreso operativo ajustado de 141,5 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019.

Los gastos del impuesto sobre la renta en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 y 2019 fueron nulos debido a las pérdidas netas acumuladas de la Compañía y a las pérdidas fiscales resultantes.

La pérdida neta en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 228,7 millones de RMB ( 35,0 millones de dólares), en comparación con un beneficio neto de 157,4 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019.

La pérdida neta ajustada en el cuarto trimestre de 2020, que excluye los gastos de compensación basados en acciones, la participación en los ingresos de las inversiones por método de participación y la pérdida por deterioro de las inversiones, fue de 176,9 millones de RMB ( 27,1 millones de dólares), en comparación con un ingreso neto ajustado de 186,4 millones de RMB en el mismo periodo de 2019, lo que implica un margen de pérdida neta ajustada del 7,8% para el cuarto trimestre de 2020. 

La pérdida neta básica y diluida por ADS [2] en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fue de 0,61 RMB (0,09 dólares) y 0,59 RMB (0,09 dólares) respectivamente. Las pérdidas netas básicas y diluidas por ADS en el cuarto trimestre de 2020 fueron de 0,45 RMB (0,07 dólares) y 0,45 RMB (0,07 dólares) respectivamente.


Aspectos financieros destacados del año completo 2020

Los ingresos netos totales para el año completo de 2020 aumentaron un 31,8% hasta los 9.601,9 millones de RMB ( 1.471,6 millones de dólares ) desde los 7.283,2 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019.



El beneficio bruto para el año completo de 2020 aumentó un 30,4% hasta los 1.560,3 millones de RMB ( 239,1 millones de dólares ) desde los 1.196,2 millones de RMB del mismo periodo de 2019, lo que implica un margen bruto del 16,3% en el año completo de 2020.



Los ingresos netos para el año completo de 2020 aumentaron un 1.113,7% a 404,7 millones de RMB ( 62,0 millones de dólares) desde 33,3 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019, lo que implica un margen neto del 4,2% en el año completo de 2020.



Los ingresos netos ajustados para el año completo de 2020 aumentaron un 56,3% a 541,6 millones de RMB ( US$83,0 millones ) desde 346,4 millones de RMB en el mismo período de 2019, lo que implica un margen neto ajustado del 5,6%.



El Sr. Shaojie Chen , director ejecutivo de DouYu, comentó: "Como plataforma de transmisión en vivo centrada en el juego líder en China , continuamos ofreciendo sólidos resultados operativos, ya que nuestros MAU móviles promedio aumentaron un 6,9% año tras año, hasta 58,2 millones en el cuarto trimestre. Además, a finales de 2020, las mejoras que habíamos introducido en nuestros segmentos de vídeo y comunidad nos permitieron establecer un ecosistema de contenidos totalmente integrado sobre nuestro negocio líder de streaming en directo. Esta mejora ha sentado una base sólida para seguir desarrollando nuestra plataforma de contenidos diversificada e integrada centrada en el juego."



El Sr. Hao Cao, vicepresidente de DouYu, comentó: "Mantuvimos nuestro sólido rendimiento financiero en el año completo de 2020, ya que nuestros ingresos netos totales aumentaron un 32% de un año a otro hasta alcanzar los 9.600 millones de RMB . Mientras tanto, los ingresos netos ajustados fueron de 541,6 millones de RMB y el margen neto ajustado fue del 5,6%, lo que representa un aumento de aproximadamente 80 puntos básicos con respecto al año pasado. De cara al futuro, seguiremos explorando mejoras para las capacidades de monetización de nuestra plataforma, mejoraremos nuestra eficiencia de monetización y seguiremos utilizando nuestro apalancamiento operativo para aportar más valor a largo plazo a nuestros accionistas.”


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ratziel (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 606577



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Ai1b2 (24 Mar 2021)

Últimas horas un poco malas para los chicharros
-Tigr bajando a 17,8 ¿ volveremos a ver los 36?
- los mongoles - 6,66% a 0,19 lejos de los 0,36
-kaspi en contra sigue en su rally en solitario, se me escapa


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

El mercado siempre ofrece segundas oportunidades. Hoy has tenido oportunidad de entrar a Kaspi por debajo de 74, TIGR publica hoy el 26 resultados FY2020. Hoy viene en subida. Si Powell no la fastidia, puede que la cosa mejore.


----------



## pedro.rgo (24 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El mercado siempre ofrece segundas oportunidades. Hoy has tenido oportunidad de entrar a Kaspi por debajo de 74, TIGR publica hoy 26 resultados. Hoy viene en subida. Si Powell no la fastidia, puede que la cosa mejore.



TIGR es el 26 antes de la apertura de los mercados estadounidenses, según su página web. Estaremos atentos


----------



## juanmas (24 Mar 2021)

Cierto, ya he corregido el post


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> TIGR es el 26 antes de la apertura de los mercados estadounidenses, según su página web. Estaremos atentos



Probablemente subida de ingresos de más del 100% respecto a Q4 2019. Si es más de 30% respecto a Q3 2020, entonces hablaríamos de resultados extraordinarios.

Y no olvidéis que el trimestre brutal será Q1 2021, porque ahí entra todo lo de GME y demás. Imaginaros la cantidad de pasta que moverían TIGR en Q1 con todo dios tradeando como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Joder le están pegando a todo lo chino una locura. Me quite ayer en el afterhours BABA por cierto. Un beneficio de 200 dólares o así, poca cosa, pero visto lo visto no me vino mal reducir exposición a cosas chinas (que debe ser como el 70% de mi cartera)


----------



## Ratziel (24 Mar 2021)

Madre mía qué escabechina me están haciendo.


----------



## aquilaris (24 Mar 2021)

Kaspi acaba de anunciar dividendos con ex date de hoy. Supongo que por eso la bajada al final del día. 2,12 dólares por acción.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Mar 2021)

Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com





Yo la semana pasada me puse en 63% liquidez asi que genial para ir de compras.


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder le están pegando a todo lo chino una locura. Me quite ayer en el afterhours BABA por cierto. Un beneficio de 200 dólares o así, poca cosa, pero visto lo visto no me vino mal reducir exposición a cosas chinas (que debe ser como el 70% de mi cartera)



Yo me he quitado de encima hoy duyu y momo, la que le están dando a los chinos es algo que no sabemos y que va a salir en nada. Baba en cuanto tenga un buen día también va a la venta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Yo con momo voy a esperar a leer con calma los resultados mañana. El management no me convence, y si los resultados no me gustan y no veo el turnaround cerca, en cuanto se ponga por encima de 15 lo mismo la largo tb. Es que con la montaña de cash que tienen y está valoración de mierda, que apenas hayan recomprado es de ser unos PUTOS INUTILES


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Y respecto a doyu, tengo la sensación de que va a estar plana o como ahora por unos cuantos meses, hasta que se calienten los rumores de la fusión. Yo me planteo ampliar pero a un par de meses vista. Ahora es un poco travesía por el desierto


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

__





SEC.gov | SEC Issues Amendments, Seeks Public Comment on Holding Foreign Companies Accountable Act







www.sec.gov


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kapasau?


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Mar 2021)

__





SEC.gov | SEC Issues Amendments, Seeks Public Comment on Holding Foreign Companies Accountable Act







www.sec.gov


----------



## Halfredico (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Kapasau?



Las cosas de los usanos para intentar evitar que China les adelante por la derecha.


----------



## lunnatic (24 Mar 2021)

Me parece un castigo muy desproporcionado teniendo en cuenta los números que tienen.


----------



## Crazy1 (24 Mar 2021)

También salió este artículo sobre las fintech chinas.









Chinese Tech Faces New Curbs on Connecting Banks and Borrowers


Regulators are considering stricter rules on internet lenders’ fee-based business, people familiar with the matter say.




www.wsj.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> También salió este artículo sobre las fintech chinas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es el más importante. Luego de noche os pongo un tocho al respecto


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Mar 2021)

Bueno, en Realidad el más importe son los rebalaceos trimestrales y los ajustes fiscales japoneses cuyo año fiscal acaba el 31 de marzo, lo cual fue el motivo de que prácticamente deshaciera la cartera la semana pasada. Apenas empiece abril aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Bueno, en Realidad el más importe son los rebalaceos trimestrales y los ajustes fiscales japoneses cuyo año fiscal acaba el 31 de marzo, lo cual fue el motivo de que prácticamente deshaciera la cartera la semana pasada. Apenas empiece abril aquí no ha pasado nada.



Pensar que FINV baja hoy un 13% por los rebalanceos fiscales de Japón....me da que no. Y por los rebalanceos trimestrales tendría que bajar todo lo más volátil lo que bajo la usura china. Y no es el caso.

Pensar que una noticia que afecta TOTALMENTE el modelo de negocio de esas empresas es lo que las hace bajar parece más probable


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pensar que FINV baja hoy un 13% por los rebalanceos fiscales de Japón....me da que no. Y por los rebalanceos trimestrales tendría que bajar todo lo más volátil lo que bajo la usura china. Y no es el caso.
> 
> Pensar que una noticia que afecta TOTALMENTE el modelo de negocio de esas empresas es lo que las hace bajar parece más probable



Y xpev, EH, NIO, doyu, nmm, zepp, xpev ....y al rusell y a las Spac...van por dias y sectores , no quieren tirar los indices mucho.









Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com





Evidentemente si tienen que vender bolsa y comprar bonos para mantener ratios lo hará de lo que más haya subido y de lo que haya cosas chungas a su alrededor, de esto puedes preguntar a Goldgod que tambien conoce como operan las manos fuertes.


----------



## Drizztdourden (24 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y respecto a doyu, tengo la sensación de que va a estar plana o como ahora por unos cuantos meses, hasta que se calienten los rumores de la fusión. Yo me planteo ampliar pero a un par de meses vista. Ahora es un poco travesía por el desierto



Joder!! Tiene toda la pinta de ser así, la verdad. Menudo hacha estoy hecho con mi entrada a casi 17€.......Menudo chaparrón que está cayendo en todo lo chinorri. Bueno, confiemos en que la cosa mejore. Ahora no me puedo salir.
Una pregunta, otra más.......
Veo que la presión bajista sobre Huya ha sido la tónica general desde hace tiempo. En qué podría aliviar esa situación, el hecho de cotizar también en, por ejemplo, Hong Kong?
Pregunto esto tras haberlo leído ya en varias 
ocasiones. Gracias!!!

PD: Guapísimo el segundo vídeo!! A este ritmo, os quedáis sin margen de mejora..


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

O buen momento para cargar más, según se mire. Resulta que aceptamos que las aerolíneas por ejemplo se pasen un año en la mierda, se coman hasta dos ampliaciones cada una, se les derrumbe e tráfico aéreo, se carguen de deuda etc etc pero luego se les aguanta valoraciones altas porque ejjj que en verano vuelven los alemanes, pero luego a una empresa como FINv que crece al 30%, que tiene una montaña de cash en caja y cero deuda, que va camino de que sea 2021 los mejores resultados de su historia, que crece fuera de china a tasas superiores al 100% etc etc. .. ahora el mercado nos dice que todo eso, que está a PER 6 eh, no te creas que está a PER 60, que vale aún MENOS porque quizás, repito, quizás, porque es un rumor y no hay nada en firme, tenga que poner capital para los prestamos hasta el 30%.

Voy a dar varios detalles. Qfin YA lo hace. Por tanto no debería haber bajado. LX va camino de ganar más dinero con la plataforma que tiene (no relacionada con prestamos) que con los prestamos. Y FINv tiene una parte fuera de china que no estaría afectada, que crece a TRIPLE dígito. Y además una montaña de cash para soportar el capital del 30% (si se da, repito es un rumor).

Volvemos a las andadas de valorar estar empresas a PER 2 o 3? Que pasa que la banca española o europea no tiene regulaciones? Y alguien los valora a PER 2/3? Alguien conoce bancos que en 2021 presenten sus mejores resultados históricos y que crezcan al 30%?


----------



## raslghul (25 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Y xpev, EH, NIO, doyu, nmm, zepp, xpev ....y al rusell y a las Spac...van por dias y sectores , no quieren tirar los indices mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si esto es así:
"_18:07 || 24/03/2021
El secretario de Estado Antony Blinken atacó a China y otros «estados autocráticos» durante su primer compromiso europeo oficial el miércoles, en una reunión de funcionarios de la OTAN en Bruselas. Mientras instaba a una respuesta «colectiva» a la amenaza de China , al mismo tiempo le dijo a su audiencia en la sede de la OTAN que Estados Unidos no planea forzar a los aliados a elegir «nosotros o ellos» cuando se trata de enfrentarse a Beijing. Añadió: «Pero eso no significa que los países no puedan trabajar con China siempre que sea posible. Estados Unidos lo hará. No podemos permitirnos no hacerlo, especialmente en desafíos como el cambio climático y la seguridad sanitaria _".

y fue el disparador de ayer, creo que deberíamos esperar en breves una acción de igual fuerza y en sentido contrario que haría caer EEUU/UE y subir China. La pregunta es, ¿cuando?
Timming Matters

Sin embargo, esta es la foto de ayer:




¿Ya ocurrió el contraataque?


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

Pero la noticia que pones es de finales de febrero. Y a mí el IR de FINV me dijo ayer que aún no hay legislación firmada. Le he mandado el link para confirmar. Pero lo dicho esa noticia es de hace un mes, y después de esa noticia la usura china coheteo que dio gusto.

Y como dije no olvidemos que: LX tiene una parte de ingresos grande que no es de préstamos, QFIN tiene una barbaridad de caja porque no da divis, tiene un banco online y además ya está probablemente dando un 30% de dinero propio, FINV tiene la parte fuera de china creciendo a triple dígito, donde no tendría esas restricciones. Si se dieran y son listos, podrían girar su estrategia a crecer en Indonesia aún más, crecer más en Filipinas, Singapur etc etc. Es más ojalá hicieran eso, potenciar la parte fuera de China, porque los intereses que cobran allí son aún mayores.

Con esto me refiero que obviamente no sería bueno, pero no les pilla en una situación de debilidad precisamente 

Ya en 2018/2019 parecía que se acababa el mundo cuando tú ieron que mover de P2P a institutional funding....y lo hicieron sin problema. Luego en 2020 se acababa el mundo con la restricción en intereses del gobierno (que por cierto el tribunal Supremo chino elimino)....y se adaptaron sin problema. La experiencia dice que pueden adaptarse a esto perfectamente también.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

Por cierto resultados malos de Momo. Los ejecutivos inútiles siguen sin rwcomorar. Tienen aprox 12 dólares por acción en cash sano los hijos de puta y no hacen apenas NADA con ellos. Hay Divi de 65 céntimos de dolar, yo lo trinco, espero rebote y me salgo. Paso de ejecutivas inútiles (menos en NMM, pero porque NMM tiene super viento de cola y está a precio de quiebra).

Probablemente alguien la.intente opar a momo, porque los retrasados de los ejecutas la tienen como un caramelito con ese cash


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

Esto me acaba de contestar el de IR de FINV cuando le mandé la noticia del gato


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

Los rumores ahora están en si a los de loan facilitation les hacen también poner ese mínimo del 30%. Pero para ellos son rumores, no hay nada establecido. Por cierto que capen a los ant de turno es MUY bueno para qfin/FINV y demas


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (25 Mar 2021)

Madre mía como caen todas hoy: Qfin, Finvolution, Tigr, Wimi, Litb, no se salva ni una, y la verdad es que ya se están poniendo a precios muy apetecibles, pero teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una caída libre voy a esperar para ampliar posiciones.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (25 Mar 2021)

Chinese tech stocks slump as U.S. SEC begins rollout of law aimed at delisting By Reuters (investing.com) 

Sé que ya habéis hablado de ello, pero me interesa saber qué pasaría con nuestras acciones en caso de que dichas compañías terminaran siendo deslistadas del Nasdaq y del NSY?


----------



## keko (25 Mar 2021)

al menos ahora se por qué MARZO ha sido un desastre en los fondos chinos, llevo un -12% y tentado estoy de traspasarlos, pero en fin, digo yo que antes o despues se relajará el tema, ¿no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

keko dijo:


> al menos ahora se por qué MARZO ha sido un desastre en los fondos chinos, llevo un -12% y tentado estoy de traspasarlos, pero en fin, digo yo que antes o despues se relajará el tema, ¿no?



Desde que el mundo es mundo la bolsa es así. Hoy parece que se acaba el mundo y que ninguna de estas empresas vale nada. Quizás a finales de abril la peña diga en el expansión de turno que hay que meter todo a china y que sus fintech son lo más de lo más


----------



## keko (25 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Desde que el mundo es mundo la bolsa es así. Hoy parece que se acaba el mundo y que ninguna de estas empresas vale nada. Quizás a finales de abril la peña diga en el expansión de turno que hay que meter todo a china y que sus fintech son lo más de lo más



si, es algo que tengo asumido, cualquier cosa puede hacer que esto se parezca mas a una montaña rusa que a un mercado de valores.


----------



## Ratziel (25 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Yo llevo Tencent con un +27% y DouYu con un -10%. Y ni idea de qué hacer...



Madre mía Tencent... He pasado de llevar +31% a -16% en solo dos días.


----------



## Drizztdourden (25 Mar 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Madre mía Tencent... He pasado de llevar +31% a -16% en solo dos días.



Puff!! Yo llevo -40% en Doyu. Qué le vamos a hacer. De momento, esperar a que esto mejore, que debería hacerlo. Todo lo que huele a Tencent o relacionado con ella, se ha precipitado al vacío.


Veo que la presión bajista sobre Huya ha sido la tónica general desde hace tiempo. Alguien podría informarme sobre lo siguienteEn qué podría aliviar esa situación, el hecho de cotizar también en, por ejemplo, Hong Kong?
Pregunto esto tras haberlo leído ya en varias 
ocasiones. 
Gracias!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Mar 2021)

Bueno gente osntraigo buenas noticias. Los resultados de TIGR han sido una TREMENDA sacada de polla.

Crecimiento del 136.5% en ingresos respecto al mismo trimestre del año pasado.

Y estamos en el punto total de operational leverage donde los beneficios crecen infinitamente más que los ingresos (ya que se empiezan a cubrir todos los gastos fijos y los variables son bajos ya que tienen margenes enormes).

Os lo pongo en números. En el trimestre anterior TIGR ingreso 38 millones y ganó 5. En este trimestre ha ingresado 47 (9 más) y ha ganado 10 (el doble).

Creo que Q1 va a ser absolutamente LEGENDARIO, porque pillo todo lo de GME y espero que la gente minorista este trimestre tradeara una barbaridad. Por tanto mi estimación es que se pueden ir a un crecimiento en Q1 2021 del 150% respecto al año anterior, y probablemente un beneficio de 17/18 millones. Con el beneficio actual y valorando la empresa a 20 dolares (no descarto que hoy llegué cerca de ahí, o la semana que viene) sale un PER 70 aprox. Pero acordaros del operational leverage que os digo, ahora el beneficio se multiplica, no es que suba de 10/30% o así. Por tanto esto a finales de año a precios actuales, lo mismo ya está a un per 30 o menos.

En definitiva, MOMENTUM HANDS, yo no vendo y voy a esperar a los resultados en dos meses, que serán buenisisisisimos


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Mar 2021)

Y para que la gente entienda aún mejor la parte del operational leverage. En este trimestre la.emoresa ingreso un 135% más respecto al mismo trimestre del año pasado. Pero los beneficios se multiplicaron por 29. Por tanto ahora es lo que nos espera en los próximos trimestres, incremento de beneficios de forma explosiva.

Por cierto ayer entre en dos empresas más: Ivanhoe, que es una super minera, en plan que va camino de ser la segunda mayor productora de cobre del mundo, y en LITB que es una especie de Amazon paco (una copia de Alibaba en realidad) que está creciendo a tasas del 110% y precisamente esta en un punto de estar ya generando cash de forma orgánica y caminito de un operational leverage parecido al que estáis viendo en TIGR


----------



## lunnatic (26 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y para que la gente entienda aún mejor la parte del operational leverage. En este trimestre la.emoresa ingreso un 135% más respecto al mismo trimestre del año pasado. Pero los beneficios se multiplicaron por 29. Por tanto ahora es lo que nos espera en los próximos trimestres, incremento de beneficios de forma explosiva.
> 
> Por cierto ayer entre en dos empresas más: Ivanhoe, que es una super minera, en plan que va camino de ser la segunda mayor productora de cobre del mundo, y en LITB que es una especie de Amazon paco (una copia de Alibaba en realidad) que está creciendo a tasas del 110% y precisamente esta en un punto de estar ya generando cash de forma orgánica y caminito de un operational leverage parecido al que estáis viendo en TIGR



Entonces a que sería debido al castigo que ha sufrido esta semana, por que más o menos una persona que siga esta empresa intuye (aunque puede equivocarse) que dará beneficios y que está en constante crecimiento. Sobre todo las chinas en general, buenos números y con una capacidad de crecimiento aún enorme pero siendo muy mermadas. Si bien es cierto que a medio/largo plazo vemos que suben pero si miramos a otras empresas europeas u estadounidenses cuyo números tendrían que estar en la shit pero ahí están a galope...

Pregunto desde la poca base que tengo y por aprender que otros muchos factores afectan a las empresas chinas.


----------



## Ratziel (26 Mar 2021)

Y aún con esos pedazo resultados la tengo en rojo con otro -4,5% (en total ya -40%). Es que no lo entiendo de ninguna manera. La bolsa está manipuladísima por gentuza de manos sucias, es la única explicación que encuentro salvo que alguien ilumine mi infinita ignorancia en éste ámbito.


----------



## lunnatic (26 Mar 2021)

Que hostiaza, no comprendo con unos resultados tan increíbles y como lo están hundiendo


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Entonces a que sería debido al castigo que ha sufrido esta semana, por que más o menos una persona que siga esta empresa intuye (aunque puede equivocarse) que dará beneficios y que está en constante crecimiento. Sobre todo las chinas en general, buenos números y con una capacidad de crecimiento aún enorme pero siendo muy mermadas. Si bien es cierto que a medio/largo plazo vemos que suben pero si miramos a otras empresas europeas u estadounidenses cuyo números tendrían que estar en la shit pero ahí están a galope...
> 
> Pregunto desde la poca base que tengo y por aprender que otros muchos factores afectan a las empresas chinas.



Basicamente TODO lo chino esta bajando. Para mi en este caso fue un momento claro de salir de compras.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Que hostiaza, no comprendo con unos resultados tan increíbles y como lo están hundiendo




Hay que centrarse en la tesis. La tesis de momento esta funcionando. Como la bajen TIGR a 12, yo voy a comprar mas. Y yo la llevo a 5.5 pero vamos es que a 12 me parece un regalo. Estoy pendiente de si dieron algun guidance para Q1 2021


----------



## bientop (27 Mar 2021)

Viene a decir que hay rebajas en las tecnológicas chinas porque le cerraron las posiciones a un fulano con inversión apalancada, margin call..


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Mar 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Viene a decir que hay rebajas en las tecnológicas chinas porque le cerraron las posiciones a un fulano con inversión apalancada, margin call..



Muy buena info, muy interesante.

Mañana en Momentum se hablará de TiGR y FUTU por la parte del growth


----------



## BABY (27 Mar 2021)

Vais a analizar acciones para abuelas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Mar 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Vais a analizar acciones para abuelas?



Siempre o casi siempre tendremos una acción para la Yaya, si. El @gordinflas se encarga de ello este domingo. Defensiva por un lado, país chungo por otro. Clásico gordinflas


----------



## bientop (27 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy buena info, muy interesante.
> 
> Mañana en Momentum se hablará de TiGR y FUTU por la parte del growth



Te dejo esto que es sobre el tema por si te interesa


----------



## Drizztdourden (28 Mar 2021)

Muy buenas!!
Estoy pensando en vender Cineworld y entrar en una de las fintech de este hilo. Cineworld ha perdido en un año lo cosechado en los últimos 10-12. Brutal!! Aunque bueno, luego esto hace a veces lo que quiere. Ahí está Macys superando la cotización pre-covid.

La cuestión es que creo que se me escapa algo respecto a Tiger, Qfin o Finvolution. Observo que Tiger es una empresa muy, muy pequeña comparada con Qfin. Tiene un per de 280 y un BPA ridículo en comparación con Qfin. No sé, estoy un poco confuso. Ambas tienen márgenes envidiables, pero para un ignorante cómo yo, la decisión estaría clara. Aparentemente, Qfin está más barata y es mejor empresa de lejos. Y ese es el problema, mi ignorancia no es compatible con la aparente sencillez de la decisión.
A ver si podéis explicarme en qué me equivoco.
Gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## RockLobster (28 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Muy buenas!!
> Estoy pensando en vender Cineworld y entrar en una de las fintech de este hilo. Cineworld ha perdido en un año lo cosechado en los últimos 10-12. Brutal!! Aunque bueno, luego esto hace a veces lo que quiere. Ahí está Macys superando la cotización pre-covid.
> 
> La cuestión es que creo que se me escapa algo respecto a Tiger, Qfin o Finvolution. Observo que Tiger es una empresa muy, muy pequeña comparada con Qfin. Tiene un per de 280 y un BPA ridículo en comparación con Qfin. No sé, estoy un poco confuso. Ambas tienen márgenes envidiables, pero para un ignorante cómo yo, la decisión estaría clara. Aparentemente, Qfin está más barata y es mejor empresa de lejos. Y ese es el problema, mi ignorancia no es compatible con la aparente sencillez de la decisión.
> ...



Creo qué el episodio de Hoy del podcast te interesara, entonces


----------



## Drizztdourden (28 Mar 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> Creo qué el episodio de Hoy del podcast te interesara, entonces



Sí, eso parece. Esta noche lo escucharé atentamente cuando llegue a casa.
Gracias por responder.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Muy buenas!!
> Estoy pensando en vender Cineworld y entrar en una de las fintech de este hilo. Cineworld ha perdido en un año lo cosechado en los últimos 10-12. Brutal!! Aunque bueno, luego esto hace a veces lo que quiere. Ahí está Macys superando la cotización pre-covid.
> 
> La cuestión es que creo que se me escapa algo respecto a Tiger, Qfin o Finvolution. Observo que Tiger es una empresa muy, muy pequeña comparada con Qfin. Tiene un per de 280 y un BPA ridículo en comparación con Qfin. No sé, estoy un poco confuso. Ambas tienen márgenes envidiables, pero para un ignorante cómo yo, la decisión estaría clara. Aparentemente, Qfin está más barata y es mejor empresa de lejos. Y ese es el problema, mi ignorancia no es compatible con la aparente sencillez de la decisión.
> ...




Son empresas muy diferentes. TIGR es un broker online y QFIN es una empresa de préstamos online. No puedes compararlos por tanto porque son negocios totalmente diferentes.

Por cierto el PER no es 280 en Tigr, es un error de novato en empresas que crecen tirar de lo que está publicado en algún screener y tal. En estas empresas, especialmente si no tienen cambios por trimestres (piensa en tiendas de ropa que igual venden más en el Q4 por navidad) lo más efectivo escoger el último resultado trimestral y multiplicar por cuatro para calcular el PER. A precio actual y con el último PER basado en los resultados de Q4, TIGR tiene un PER de 50. Gran diferencia con tus números como ves.

Primero debes preguntarte si quieres un broker o una empresas de préstamos online. Si es lo primero mírate futu o Tigr (programa de hoy de Momentum!!) Y si es lo segundo tienes que mirar FINV (la mejor para mí), QFIN o LX


----------



## Drizztdourden (28 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Son empresas muy diferentes. TIGR es un broker online y QFIN es una empresa de préstamos online. No puedes compararlos por tanto porque son negocios totalmente diferentes.
> 
> Por cierto el PER no es 280 en Tigr, es un error de novato en empresas que crecen tirar de lo que está publicado en algún screener y tal. En estas empresas, especialmente si no tienen cambios por trimestres (piensa en tiendas de ropa que igual venden más en el Q4 por navidad) lo más efectivo escoger el último resultado trimestral y multiplicar por cuatro para calcular el PER. A precio actual y con el último PER basado en los resultados de Q4, TIGR tiene un PER de 50. Gran diferencia con tus números como ves.
> 
> Primero debes preguntarte si quieres un broker o una empresas de préstamos online. Si es lo primero mírate futu o Tigr (programa de hoy de Momentum!!) Y si es lo segundo tienes que mirar FINV (la mejor para mí), QFIN o LX



Gracias por la aclaración sobre la actividad de cada empresa, @arriba/abajo. En efecto, calculando un bpa de 0.28, el PER está en 51 aprox. Me gustan lo dos sectores, pero quizás perciba menos riesgo regulatorio en el Broker. Hoy veré el programa cuando llegue a casa, para así tener una opinión más formada.

Suerte con el programa!!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración sobre la actividad de cada empresa, @arriba/abajo. En efecto, calculando un bpa de 0.28, el PER está en 51 aprox. Me gustan lo dos sectores, pero quizás perciba menos riesgo regulatorio en el Broker. Hoy veré el programa cuando llegue a casa, para así tener una opinión más formada.
> 
> Suerte con el programa!!



Si llamas tener menos riesgo a meter en una tecno chino de per 50? con la que les estan dando , un broker de los que como el autor dice en otros posts , brokers hay 500 , por espectativas de crecimiento futuras .... por cierto aunque ha aumentado el numero de usuarios lo ha hecho con un numero menor al trimestre anterior .
Cartera peligrosa la de Diego.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)

Empezamos en diez minutos!!! Programon hoy!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)

EMPIEZA!!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)

Aquí alguien puede abrir un hilo de su libro de inversiones. La gente entra en los hilos de los demás a poner spam de mierda "compra no se que acción de mierda que sube a tope!!!"

Y luego se hace un hilo serio de Momentum, para tener ahí todo junto, y nos lo borran?!?!?!

Pero esta mierda que es?


----------



## Drizztdourden (29 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aquí alguien puede abrir un hilo de su libro de inversiones. La gente entra en los hilos de los demás a poner spam de mierda "compra no se que acción de mierda que sube a tope!!!"
> 
> Y luego se hace un hilo serio de Momentum, para tener ahí todo junto, y nos lo borran?!?!?!
> 
> Pero esta mierda que es?



Cuál es el criterio de esa decisión? Sólo atisbo a encontrar uno, y no deja en buen lugar a la dirección de este foro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Cuál es el criterio de esa decisión? Sólo atisbo a encontrar uno, y no deja en buen lugar a la dirección de este foro.




se ha vuelto a abrir el hilo desde otra cuenta. espero que todo este bien ahora....


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Bueno primera empresa que en opan. Fly, que la tenía a unos ridículos 6.11, opada a 17.05. buena sacadita de polla. Saludos a @gordinflas @Value y el.resto de la gente que la lleve por ahi


----------



## gordinflas (29 Mar 2021)

Y sigo pensando que Fly Leasing valía mucho más. Lástima que por las circunstancias no haya podido exprimir todo su potencial. Los ingredientes estaban ahí: el modelo de negocio (tanto por ser fácil de llevar como por ser relativamente seguro), la directiva que intentaba recomprar siempre que podía, la valoración ridícula (tanto en general como con los comparables)...

Los que han hecho la OPA están comprando un chollazo. Bien por ellos, supongo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y sigo pensando que Fly Leasing valía mucho más. Lástima que por las circunstancias no haya podido exprimir todo su potencial. Los ingredientes estaban ahí: el modelo de negocio (tanto por ser fácil de llevar como por ser relativamente seguro), la directiva que intentaba recomprar siempre que podía, la valoración ridícula (tanto en general como con los comparables)...
> 
> Los que han hecho la OPA están comprando un chollazo. Bien por ellos, supongo.



Pues de los 17 que pagan, 10 van en cash aprox. La han comprado muy barato pero el management llevaba unos trimestres muy mal, sin recomprar ni nada. Demasiadp conservadores. Yo estoy contento con la opa. Muchísimo.casi 200% de rentabilidad en menos de seis meses. Sobran sitios para meter toda esta pasta ahora


----------



## lunnatic (29 Mar 2021)

Todo este varapalo a las chinas ha sido por la caída de Archegos Capital?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Vendidas las Fly a 16.9

Muy muy muy muy feliz


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Bueno gente, para este domingo estamos pensando hacer un especial de resultados, contando que esta semana ya casi todas las empresas han presentado resultados del primer trimestre.

Entonces creo que elegiremos 9 en total, más o menos, por lo que podéis sugerirme aquí que empresas os gustaría que revisáramos sus resultados. Pero tienen que ser empresas que yo lleve o haya llevado en cartera.


----------



## BABY (29 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno gente, para este domingo estamos pensando hacer un especial de resultados, contando que esta semana ya casi todas las empresas han presentado resultados del primer trimestre.
> 
> Entonces creo que elegiremos 9 en total, más o menos, por lo que podéis sugerirme aquí que empresas os gustaría que revisáramos sus resultados. Pero tienen que ser empresas que yo lleve o haya llevado en cartera.



Qiwi, Qfin, Globaltrans, MOMO, NMM y BUCD


----------



## Mr Soul (29 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno gente, para este domingo estamos pensando hacer un especial de resultados, contando que esta semana ya casi todas las empresas han presentado resultados del primer trimestre.
> 
> Entonces creo que elegiremos 9 en total, más o menos, por lo que podéis sugerirme aquí que empresas os gustaría que revisáramos sus resultados. Pero tienen que ser empresas que yo lleve o haya llevado en cartera.



Si llevas BUCD en cartera, me sumo a la petición del anterior forero. Qiwi también me interesa particularmente.
Es una sugerencia sin más, cualquier acción que comentéis será interesante.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Si llevas BUCD en cartera, me sumo a la petición del anterior forero. Qiwi también me interesa particularmente.
> Es una sugerencia sin más, cualquier acción que comentéis será interesante.



Hago esa empresa, pero por favor llamarlas por su nombre foril!! Es BCS jajajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Y Qiwi también la voy a hacer, veremos qué presentan mañana


----------



## aquilaris (29 Mar 2021)

Me uno a Qiwi y Globaltrans. 

Por añadir, alguna de las que habéis presentado o mencionado en capítulos anteriores (Bayer, Kaspi, NMTP, Imperial Brands...)


----------



## Tio1saM (30 Mar 2021)

Hago mi pequeña lista pero lo que decidáis estará bien.

BCS (BUCD), Douyou, globaltrans, Kaspi, momo, CIH


----------



## eduin712 (30 Mar 2021)

@arriba/abajo sigues recomendando para comprar Kistos y Kaspi? Voto por esas.

y por cierto, que retención en origen tiene TIGR, Kistos y kaspi?

Gracias!


----------



## Drizztdourden (30 Mar 2021)

Aquí va mi lista: Kaspi / Douyu /


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Nos defraudará Qiwi hoy?!?


----------



## Malus (30 Mar 2021)

Esperemos que no, yo aumente posición estos días.


----------



## Malus (30 Mar 2021)

Press Releases


QIWI news and press releases. News archive.




investor.qiwi.com





Non son como los de las chinas pero parecen buenos. Aunque mi contabilidad está muy verde. Me espero a la opinión de los maestros.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Mar 2021)

Ahí va mi petición de acciones: Douyu, Momo, LITB y ZIM.


----------



## Halfredico (30 Mar 2021)

Oye, y por qué no analizar una de las empresas más movidas, un clásico del nuevo inversor, quizás la más incomprensible en cuanto a su cotización actual....ALIBABA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Oye, y por qué no analizar una de las empresas más movidas, un clásico del nuevo inversor, quizás la más incomprensible en cuanto a su cotización actual....ALIBABA.



Me salí hace una semana con un pequeño beneficio. Perdí la paciencia con ella


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (31 Mar 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ahí va mi petición de acciones: Douyu, Momo, LITB y ZIM.



Y añado Dream International, Boohoo y Time Interconnect


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Mar 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Y añado Dream International, Boohoo y Time Interconnect




Boohoo aun no presentarion los cabrones. Si que es verdad que su ano fiscal es distinto a los que suelen tener otras empresas


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Mar 2021)

Parece que el tigre despierta. Le queda mucho camino por delante aun


----------



## juanmas (31 Mar 2021)

En general está subiendo todo el sector growth. Han bajado las acciones al nivel que les interesaba y ahora están comprando fuerte.
Echarle un vistazo a FUTU, de 108 a 158 en un plis plas.

Llevo un puñado de TIGR a 18.3 y cuando pasen de 25, empezaré a pensar que hago con ellas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> En general está subiendo todo el sector growth. Han bajado las acciones al nivel que les interesaba y ahora están comprando fuerte.
> Echarle un vistazo a FUTU, de 108 a 158 en un plis plas.
> 
> Llevo un puñado de TIGR a 18.3 y cuando pasen de 25, empezaré a pensar que hago con ellas.



Lo normal es que Tigr suba mas que la.mayoria, cuando toque subir. Los dos motivos para ello es que por un lado ha sido de las que más han bajado y por otro que es una empresa MUY buena y ganando pasta, cosa que el 90% del growth rwshulon no puede decir. FUTU es una putísima joya tb. Son dos gemelitas básicamente, con futu del doble de tamaño y unos 3 trimestres por delante de Tigr a nivel de apalancamiento operacional


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Abr 2021)

Bueno el Capi me comenta que está pensando en las siguientes tres empresas para este domingo: Qiwi, Doyu y LITB. En Qiwi hay malas noticias, en LITB hay cosas interesantes que ver y en doyu hay que hablar un poco de la parte regulatoria y que va a pasar con la fusión


----------



## BABY (2 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno el Capi me comenta que está pensando en las siguientes tres empresas para este domingo: Qiwi, Doyu y LITB. En Qiwi hay malas noticias, en LITB hay cosas interesantes que ver y en doyu hay que hablar un poco de la parte regulatoria y que va a pasar con la fusión



Yo tenía entendido que iba a hablar de Globaltrans y MOMO, pero en fin, supongo que tu tendrás un contacto más estrecho que yo con él.


----------



## Drizztdourden (2 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno el Capi me comenta que está pensando en las siguientes tres empresas para este domingo: Qiwi, Doyu y LITB. En Qiwi hay malas noticias, en LITB hay cosas interesantes que ver y en doyu hay que hablar un poco de la parte regulatoria y que va a pasar con la fusión



Impaciente me hallo........


----------



## Drizztdourden (2 Abr 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Yo tenía entendido que iba a hablar de Globaltrans y MOMO, pero en fin, supongo que tu tendrás un contacto más estrecho que yo con él.



De MOMO ya se habló, al menos en parte, en el programa anterior. A grandes rasgos, @arriba/abajo estaba quemado con ellos y su pila de dinero sin utilizar, mientras @gordinflas se mostraba más indulgente con ese hecho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Abr 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Yo tenía entendido que iba a hablar de Globaltrans y MOMO, pero en fin, supongo que tu tendrás un contacto más estrecho que yo con él.



Siempre ha habido clases y clases @BABY


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Abr 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Impaciente me hallo........



Sabía que te ibas a alegrar con lo de Doyu


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Abr 2021)

Ok @Membroza he mirado por encima uno de las apuestas de Burry en relación a las prisiones y demás. Entiendo la idea, claramente muy muy contrarian, pero sinceramente no creo que este tan barata como para ser una.multibagger y compensar los riesgos reales que está inversión tiene.

Claramente les van a quitar una serie de contratos. Están bajando algo la deuda pero esta sigue siendo gigante, y siguen pagando mucho en intereses. Además los márgenes no son lo suficientemente grandes como para que no se note la bajada de ingresos por perder esos contratos, por lo que es posible que su situación empeore bastante más que lo que podría indicar un 15/20% menos de ingresos.

En definitiva creo que hay otras empresas con mejor perfil riesgo/rentabilidad en este momento.

Un saludo!


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Abr 2021)

Bueno gente, os esperamos hoy a las 6 con el especial resultados.

No cubriremos las empresas en detalle como en otros programas pero hablaremos de 9 hoy y comentaremos sus resultados de Q4 .

La idea es dejar bastante tiempo para preguntas en directo, así que ir preparando las preguntas!


----------



## Drizztdourden (5 Abr 2021)

Muy buenas!!
Os felicito por el directo de ayer. Es la primera vez que asistí en directo y se hizo muy ameno y distendido. Me lié un poco con las preguntas y finalmente no hice ninguna. A ver si alguien me puede responder a esto. A día de hoy parece claro que Doyu-Huya van “calcando” su comportamiento, ergo el performance de Huya, influye directamente en Doyu.

La pregunta es: Viendo que la composición accionaria de Huya está prácticamente compuesta por inversores institucionales (Tencent 38%, Morgan Stanley 26%, ARK 14%), porqué demonios tiene un 38% de Short float? Esto es una barbaridad, no?
Son posiciones cortas por tesis de inversión?Es decir, porque piensen que vale menos y debe de bajar, o pueden ser coberturas de los mismos institucionales?
No comprendo bien el porqué de esas posiciones cortas tan brutales.
Gracias!!


----------



## Drizztdourden (5 Abr 2021)

Los insiders de Tiger aumentan su participación un 6.43% más. Del 2.38% al 8.81%.
Saludos!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Los insiders de Tiger aumentan su participación un 6.43% más. Del 2.38% al 8.81%.
> Saludos!!




Joder! Tienes enlace a la noticia o algo? Esto es MUY bueno


----------



## Drizztdourden (6 Abr 2021)

Me vais a disculpar, pero no consigo refrendar la información que ha publicado Czarbets en Stockwits. Prometo seguir buscando. Lo que sí está confirmado, toda vez que consta el formulario en la SEC, es que han levantado 90millones de dólares a través de convertible notes.
Saludos


----------



## bientop (6 Abr 2021)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Me vais a disculpar, pero no consigo refrendar la información que ha publicado Czarbets en Stockwits. Prometo seguir buscando. Lo que sí está confirmado, toda vez que consta el formulario en la SEC, es que han levantado 90millones de dólares a través de convertible notes.
> Saludos



Supongo que te refieres a esto:












TIGR UP Fintech — Stock Price and Discussion | Stocktwits


Real-time trade and investing ideas on UP Fintech TIGR from the largest community of traders and investors.




stocktwits.com





+





__





UP Fintech Holding Limited Announces US$90 Million Private Placement of Convertible Notes | UP Fintech Holding Limited


BEIJING, April 05, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- UP Fintech Holding Limited (NASDAQ: TIGR) (“UP Fintech” or the “Company”), a leading online brokerage firm focusing on global investors, today announced that a consortium of leading institutional investors has subscribed to purchase convertible notes in




ir.itiger.com






Pd. Tiene un comentario sobre un aumento de las posiciones cortas en $NMM 









NMM Navios Maritime Partners L.P. — Stock Price and Discussion | Stocktwits


Real-time trade and investing ideas on Navios Maritime Partners L.P. NMM from the largest community of traders and investors.




stocktwits.com












NMM Short Interest Ratio and Volume (Navios Maritime Partners)


Are hedge funds shorting Navios Maritime Partners (NYSE:NMM) stock? View the latest NMM short interest ratio, short volume, and more at MarketBeat.




www.marketbeat.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 618657
> 
> ...



Personalmente no me gusta que no den más detalles del precio de conversión de los bonos y tal, pero bueno es lo que hay


----------



## bientop (6 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta que no den más detalles del precio de conversión de los bonos y tal, pero bueno es lo que hay



Como ves las posiciones cortas en NMM? Igual lo debería poner en el hilo propio... Viendo por marketbeat, la mayoría de posiciones parecen de antes de la subida.


----------



## Drizztdourden (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 618657
> 
> ...



En efecto, a esta información me refería.
Gracias por simplificarlo aquí.
Saludos!!


----------



## VandeBel (6 Abr 2021)

He entrado en TIGR a 16,50. Por fin un buen timing de entrada, que últimamente estaba negado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Como ves las posiciones cortas en NMM? Igual lo debería poner en el hilo propio... Viendo por marketbeat, la mayoría de posiciones parecen de antes de la subida.



Pues no tengo opinión en esas posiciones cortas. La acción está baratisima para lo que va a ganar, y sigue con un viento de cola enorme. Cuando empiece a subir subirá de golpe. Y si lo hace así esa gente correrá a cerrar posiciones cortas y la subirán más aun. Si eso va a pasar mañana o en dos meses? Ni idea


----------



## bientop (6 Abr 2021)

Aunque ya no la llevas, comunicaron la entrada de Charlie Munger (Daily Journal) en $BABA con una posición del 19% de su cartera a un precio de unos 245$... No es gordinflas pero bueno, algo de nombre tiene.









Daily Journal Buys Alibaba Group Holding


Investment company Daily Journal (Current Portfolio) buys Alibaba Group Holding during the 3-months ended 2021Q1, according to the most recent filings of the investment company, Daily Journal.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## mol (6 Abr 2021)

qué opináis de meterle 20k a apple y 20k a Facebook ? largo plazo


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

mol dijo:


> qué opináis de meterle 20k a apple y 20k a Facebook ? largo plazo
> [/rQUOTE]



Opino que si has leído algo de mi hilo y sabes que llevo en cartera, no tiene nada que ver con el tipo de empresas en las que yo invierto


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Aunque ya no la llevas, comunicaron la entrada de Charlie Munger (Daily Journal) en $BABA con una posición del 19% de su cartera a un precio de unos 245$... No es gordinflas pero bueno, algo de nombre tiene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me planteo volver si rompe los 220 hacia abajo, que podría ir a 200. A ese precio estoy de vuelta SEGURO. A 220 probablemente no. Porque básicamente ya voy hasta el culo de cosas chinas en cartera


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (6 Abr 2021)

Si en Momentum Financial creáis unos Premios Darwin de la inversión, quiero autopostularme desde ya, parece que soy único buscando mínimos, hoy he comprado una (puta) acción de Morses a GBX 50,20 el resto de la orden se ha quedado sin entrar...

Jodete Peter Lynch !!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Si en Momentum Financial creáis unos Premios Darwin de la inversión, quiero autopostularme desde ya, parece que soy único buscando mínimos, hoy he comprado una (puta) acción de Morses a GBX 50,20 el resto de la orden se ha quedado sin entrar...
> 
> Jodete Peter Lynch !!!




Llevas más Morse's o son las primeras?


----------



## RockLobster (6 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Llevas más Morse's o son las primeras?



La primera*


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2021)

Jajajajajajaja


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (6 Abr 2021)

No, ya compré..., ésta es la segunda... 

RobinHood Rules !!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> No, ya compré..., ésta es la segunda...
> 
> RobinHood Rules !!!



Tienes hoy otra oportunidad con Morses


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2021)

Bueno pues parece que lo chino no acaba de arrancar, aunque LITB (no sé si alguien la lleva) si que se marcó una buena subida


----------



## Szissor (8 Abr 2021)

Que precio de entrada veis correcto para kaspi? Llevo varios días con una orden esperando que bajara el precio pero no me ha llegado a entrar. 

Gracias por adelantado y a seguir con los vídeos de momentum financial que ya me los he tragado todos y estoy encantado con ellos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Depende de lo buena que consideres la empresa. Yo cuando encuentro algo que considero una joya, al día siguiente de acabar mi análisis entro a mercado. Cuanto menos me convence lamtesis de inversión más rateo el precio, porque en el fondo me importa menos quedarme fuera.

Que hice con Kaspi? A mercado al día siguiente


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Por cierto este domingo en Momentum creo que al Capi le toca tirar por algo de value. Y americano además. En la variedad (dicen) que está el gusto jajaja


----------



## eduin712 (8 Abr 2021)

Hola, alguien sabe si KASPI se puede comprar con algún broker español?
Gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Define broker español. De giro o IB si por ejemplo


----------



## eduin712 (8 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Define broker español. De giro o IB si por ejemplo



uno que deposite los valores en España, para evitarme hacer el modelo D6


----------



## Rexter (8 Abr 2021)

Imagino que renta4 lo tendrá que será el que tiene oferta más amplia o al menos uno de los que más.

A mi en clicktrade no me sale.


----------



## tactics (8 Abr 2021)

Yo tengo ING que lo lleva renta4, si me decís el ticket, lo miro, por ir a tiro hecho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

tactics dijo:


> Yo tengo ING que lo lleva renta4, si me decís el ticket, lo miro, por ir a tiro hecho.



KSPI.IL


----------



## tactics (8 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> KSPI.IL



Nada, en ING no está disponible.

La verdad es que es un poco truño el bróker de aquí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Lo que ahorráis por un lado os lo quitáis de tener acceso a joyitas por otro....


----------



## herodes2 (8 Abr 2021)

R4 nada de nada, no se si se podrá pedir; los brokers patrios de mal en peor, caros y malos.


----------



## juanmas (8 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo que ahorráis por un lado os lo quitáis de tener acceso a joyitas por otro....



En realidad, de ahorro nada de nada. ING es un broker particularmente caro, 10€ de media por operación en valores IBEX y ya si hablamos de USA y EUR, de 20€ en adelante. 
tb cobran una pasta por mantenimiento posiciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Pues no sé si compensa lo de la renta y demás para.no abrirse un broker decente a precios decentes. Yo es que jamás he hecho una declaración de la renta en mi vida. En países serios no hay que hacer cosas.complicadas con Hacienda, todo es sota, caballo y rey


----------



## lunnatic (8 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues no sé si compensa lo de la renta y demás para.no abrirse un broker decente a precios decentes. Yo es que jamás he hecho una declaración de la renta en mi vida. En países serios no hay que hacer cosas.complicadas con Hacienda, todo es sota, caballo y rey



Que bien se vive en England xD, lastima del tiempo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Ponte cómodo !!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Acabo de entrar en time interconnect a 0.41

Está la había dejado pasar y la verdad es que es MUY buena y en un sector bueno y creciendo mucho gracias a lamparte nueva que compraron. De las de dejar ahí y apenas mirar. Van aumentando poco a poco mis acciones Bunker en HK


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en time interconnect a 0.41
> 
> Está la había dejado pasar y la verdad es que es MUY buena y en un sector bueno y creciendo mucho gracias a lamparte nueva que compraron. De las de dejar ahí y apenas mirar. Van aumentando poco a poco mis acciones Bunker en HK



Yo he entrado esta misma noche al mismo precio jajaj. La que parece que por ahora se me ha escapado por ratearle el precio es Dream.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Yo he entrado esta misma noche al mismo precio jajaj. La que parece que por ahora se me ha escapado por ratearle el precio es Dream.



En dream estoy dentro desde hace mucho por suerte. Me gusta mucho la empresa y su directiva me ha sorprendido gratamente este año dificil


----------



## lodero (9 Abr 2021)

En primer lugar gracias por la información y la educación financiera que impartís desinteresadamente los distintos foreros. Aquí un ignorante que os lee (y escucha en el podcast) y poco a poco va aprendiendo.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrada en ZIM (ZIM integrated shipping services) y en Opiant Pharmaceutical.
> 
> Luego de noche pongo algo de info si tengo tiempo



Tengo una pregunta sobre esta acción: ZIM, que se ha nombrado en este y otros hilos, a ver qué recorrido le veis, entré con unas pocas acciones a raiz de vuestros comentarios. Parece que está "despegando".
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

lodero dijo:


> En primer lugar gracias por la información y la educación financiera que impartís desinteresadamente los distintos foreros. Aquí un ignorante que os lee (y escucha en el podcast) y poco a poco va aprendiendo.
> 
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre esta acción: ZIM, que se ha nombrado en este y otros hilos, a ver qué recorrido le veis, entré con unas pocas acciones a raiz de vuestros comentarios. Parece que está "despegando".
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Mínimo hasta los 45 yo diria


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Pues Kaspi ya en 80. Está muy fuerte últimamente. Una pena, hubiese preferido que se hundiera a 50 y poder cargar el zurron


----------



## Halfredico (9 Abr 2021)

Y de Kistos se sabe algo nuevo? Un mes ya la cotización cancelada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Y de Kistos se sabe algo nuevo? Un mes ya la cotización cancelada.



Buff no te queda nada. La última vez con la empresa anterior estuvo fuera 120 días. La vez anterior a esa 150. Hasta finales del verano nada de nada


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buff no te queda nada. La última vez con la empresa anterior estuvo fuera 120 días. La vez anterior a esa 150. Hasta finales del verano nada de nada



Imagino que hablas de kistos , si no citas el mensaje mucha gente no va a saber de que hablas.


----------



## Manolito-14 (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buff no te queda nada. La última vez con la empresa anterior estuvo fuera 120 días. La vez anterior a esa 150. Hasta finales del verano nada de nada



Y sabes cómo se procede? Es la primer vez que tengo una acción que le pasa esto. Un día se abrirá la acción y a correr? O habrá algún tipo de votación/ampliación/lo que sea que incumba a los accionistas?


Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Imagino que hablas de kistos , si no citas el mensaje mucha gente no va a saber de que hablas.



El mensaje está citado. Me da que más bien es alguien que tienes en ignorados


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y sabes cómo se procede? Es la primer vez que tengo una acción que le pasa esto. Un día se abrirá la acción y a correr? O habrá algún tipo de votación/ampliación/lo que sea que incumba a los accionistas?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Pues tienen que hacer una ampliación de capital y lo normal es que permitan que los.minoridtas vayamos, pero hasta que no pasen unos meses no sabremos los detalles


----------



## eldelavespa (11 Abr 2021)

Los que estemos dentro de Kistos no deberíamos de dejar pasar la oportunidad de acudir a la ampliación de capital si nos los permiten, mucha gente además de arriba/abajo opina que va a volar la cotización cuando vuelva...Yo me la voy a jugar, esperemos que oh fenómeno haga de las suyas. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Los que estemos dentro de Kistos no deberíamos de dejar pasar la oportunidad de acudir a la ampliación de capital si nos los permiten, mucha gente además de arriba/abajo opina que va a volar la cotización cuando vuelva...Yo me la voy a jugar, esperemos que oh fenómeno haga de las suyas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Yo siempre os digo que no aconsejo o recomiendo o digo a nadie que hacer. Yo digo lo que yo voy a hacer. Y cuando tengamos la ampliación de de KISTOS voy a entrar en ella con todo lo que me dejen entrar. Y después de eso no la voy a tocar durante AÑOS (probablemente ni para ampliar tampoco, ya llevaría una carga muy guapa contando lo de la ampliación)

Kistos es una situación única respecto a encontrar a un auténtico genio de CEO, y de estas aparecen muy pocas


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2021)

Bueno nos vemos a las 6 como siempre. Buen programa tenemos hoy, una de value americana, una de growth asiática (el mundo al revés!!!) y una que mezcla un poco de todo.

Habrá como siempre tiempo para presuntas así que aprovechar para preguntar ahí vuestras dudas de empresas en concreto, de cómo operar, de ratios, lo que sea


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2021)

Espero que tengáis listo el copazo que ya empezamos en breve!!!


----------



## javapow (12 Abr 2021)

Buenas a todos

@arriba/abajo me gustó mucho el programa del otro día, en especial la parte de la gestión de la directiva de ADES
Tenía una pregunta respecto a los activos en la parte del balance. Cuando compran la fábrica por 75 millones (que ya es bastante menos de los 400 que costó hacerla) y ahora la valoran en 29 millones, ¿la directiva ha dado algún motivo en base a qué lo hacen?¿No canta mucho que de repente cuando la empresa sea limpia y produzca más con los contratos de Cabot y contratos futuros la fábrica de repente la valoren en unos 100-200 millones?
Entiendo que es prudente hacerlo así y no querrán mojarse hasta que no empiecen a producir pero creo que no es realista del todo el valor de esa fábrica, ¿haciéndolo así no asustan a posibles inversores en la actualidad?. Está claro que en cuanto sea una empresa verde pues subirá simplemente por la tontería que tienen hoy en día con el medioambiente.

Lo que el carbón te quita el carbón te lo da


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Abr 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> @arriba/abajo me gustó mucho el programa del otro día, en especial la parte de la gestión de la directiva de ADES
> Tenía una pregunta respecto a los activos en la parte del balance. Cuando compran la fábrica por 75 millones (que ya es bastante menos de los 400 que costó hacerla) y ahora la valoran en 29 millones, ¿la directiva ha dado algún motivo en base a qué lo hacen?¿No canta mucho que de repente cuando la empresa sea limpia y produzca más con los contratos de Cabot y contratos futuros la fábrica de repente la valoren en unos 100-200 millones?
> ...




Muy interesante lo que dices.

Ademas habla mucho de como se pueden "manipular" las cuentas de forma legal, al menos hasta cierto punto.

Creo que lo que el management esta haciendo es lo acertado. Ahora el mercado solo mira porque se va el Refined coal a la mierda. El resto les da igual. Presentar ahora 5/10 millones arriba o abajo es irrelevante.

SIN EMBARGO aprovechar la mala prensa de la accion para limpiar el balance a full es en mi opinion lo mas acertado. Mejor una buena ostia que 40 bofetadas.

Cuando al management le interese poner esto a chutar, elegiran ellos el momento y tendran cierto fuego de cobertura en el balance. Creo que es una decision inteligente. Si por ejemplo se van en 2022 a un ebitda positivo en la fabrica, como asi parece, pueden ir subiendo trimestre a trimestre en 5 millones el valor de la fabrica, y eso son 20 millones de beneficios para la gente que es follaEPS. Oh mira esta empresa de ADES que valen 7 dolares y han ganado 3!!! (la realidad es que en cash sano que les entre lo mismo es un dolar por accion).

En definitiva con un balance impoluto, 80 millones en caja y la parte de la fabrica ya en ebitda positivo y ganando dinero, todo eso a 31 de diciembre de 2021, ni de cona, en mi opinion, puedes valorar a la empresa entera en 97 millones


----------



## lunnatic (12 Abr 2021)

Vaya las chinas hoy


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Abr 2021)

y las no chinas , GLNG con buena caida , parece que la renuncia del CEO no ha sentado bien.








Golar LNG CEO Iain Ross resigns


Golar LNG (GLNG) board received a resignation notice from its CEOIain Ross; it will immediately commence the process to recruit a successor.




seekingalpha.com







arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo siempre os digo que no aconsejo o recomiendo o digo a nadie que hacer. Yo digo lo que yo voy a hacer. Y cuando tengamos la ampliación de de KISTOS *voy a entrar en ella con todo lo que me dejen entrar. *Y después de eso no la voy a tocar durante AÑOS (probablemente ni para ampliar tampoco, ya llevaría una carga muy guapa contando lo de la ampliación)
> 
> Kistos es una situación única respecto a encontrar a un auténtico genio de CEO, y de estas aparecen muy pocas



Es que pueden limitarnos la entrada o era un decir?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> y las no chinas , GLNG con buena caida , parece que la renuncia del CEO no ha sentado bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es que aún no se sabe cómo va a ser la ampliación, y no se sabe cuánto va a ser ni cuánto nos va a tocar a cada uno si queremos ir. Me referia a eso


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

Por cierto ayer amplíe Morses, otras 5k acciones. Si pierde los 50 y se va a 40 o menos voy a comprar más. Ahora mismo es una de las acciones que bajo mi punto de vista peor tienen colocado el precio


----------



## Cuqui (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto ayer amplíe *Morses, otras 5k acciones*. Si pierde los 50 y se va a 40 o menos voy a comprar más. Ahora mismo es una de las acciones que bajo mi punto de vista peor tienen colocado el precio



Dime que se te ha ido el dedo al teclear o me pego un tiro. 

En otro orden de cosas, muy buenos los podcast. Habeis pensado en subirlos a ivoox o alguna plataforma de solo audio?


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Dime que se te ha ido el dedo al teclear o me pego un tiro.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, muy buenos los podcast. Habeis pensado en subirlos a ivoox o alguna plataforma de solo audio?



Uncero de más o de menos? Ojo que Morse's cotiza a 50 peniques, no a 50 libras!!!! (Cosas de los putos ingleses)


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

Bueno señores


Día importantísimo hoy

O fenómeno ha cumplido su palabra

Los minoristas a cabalgar a su lado



https://polaris.brighterir.com/public/kistos/news/rns/story/xeq83nx



Gracias por tanto, Fenómeno


----------



## Cuqui (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Uncero de más o de menos? Ojo que Morse's cotiza a 50 peniques, no a 50 libras!!!! (Cosas de los putos ingleses)



Joder, no me habia dado cuenta, he estado apunto de ir a caritas a por la comida de hoy


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Joder, no me habia dado cuenta, he estado apunto de ir a caritas a por la comida de hoy



Llevo algo más de 21 mil acciones, nada loco tampoco, pero sí que es una de mis principales posiciones en cuanto a pasta metida


----------



## juanmas (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno señores
> 
> 
> Día importantísimo hoy
> ...



PrimaryBid app no disponible en Google Play para España.

Details of the PrimaryBid Offer


The Company highly values its retail investor base. The Company believes that it is appropriate to provide retail and other interested investors the opportunity to participate in the PrimaryBid Offer. The Company is therefore making the PrimaryBid Offer available exclusively through the PrimaryBid mobile app.


The Offer is offered under the exemptions against the need for a prospectus allowed under the Prospectus Regulation Rules of the FCA. As such, there is no need for publication of a prospectus pursuant to the Prospectus Regulation Rules, or for approval of the same by the FCA. *The PrimaryBid Offer is not being made into any jurisdiction* where it would be unlawful to do so.

Spanishtan al carrer


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> PrimaryBid app no disponible en Google Play para España.
> 
> Details of the PrimaryBid Offer
> 
> ...




Calma que está es Una de las Tres formas de ampliación. Entiendo que esta es para los que no tienen acciones de KISTOS, pero debería haber una forma normal a través de tu broker si ya estás dentro. Intentaré hablar con los de KISTOS más tarde y ya os comento


----------



## juanmas (14 Abr 2021)

Hombre pues gracias, porque en el prospecto parece dar a entender que la forma de acceder al primary offering es exclusivamente a través de la app móvil.

Lo leeré con calma vaya a ser ....


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Llevo algo más de 21 mil acciones, nada loco tampoco, pero sí que es una de mis principales posiciones en cuanto a pasta metida



A qué precio medio las llevas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A qué precio medio las llevas?



A 44 o así (hablo de memoria de verlo ayer en el broker). Entre primero a 36 y luego he ampliado dos veces más en 50 o asi


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Abr 2021)

Nvo cayendo a plomo 






__





Novo Announces C$22 Million Private Placement Led by Clarus Securities and Stifel GMP


Not for Distribution to United States Newswire Services or for dissemination in the United States VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 14, 2021 (GLOBE...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Nvo cayendo a plomo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da que va a ser oportunidad de compra clara. Yo de momento me espero a ver si vuelve a los niveles de 2.2 o así. Y probablemente en ese punto amplíe, que me quedé con las ganas de llevar más en su momento


----------



## bientop (14 Abr 2021)

Lo de tigr debe de ser un campo de pruebas de los traders de la propia plataforma


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Lo de tigr debe de ser un campo de pruebas de los traders de la propia plataforma



Claramente no es una accion para gente que sufra del corazon. Aqui se trata de tener calma y dejarla correr. Pronto presentaran resultados de Q1 y lo normal es que sean brutales. El problema estos meses es que de la misma manera que anteriormente todo lo que fuera growth, fuera lo que fuera, subio de forma ridicula (TIGR incluido) luego todo se puso a bajar de forma estupida, tanto la basura de growth que no gana un dolar ni en veinte anos, como empresones como TIGR, FUTU, FINV o algunos otros (meteria aho a LITB pero entiendo que hay gente que no lo haria).

En situaciones asi solo queda tener paciencia y que trimestre a trimestre de buenos resultados la empresa tire el muro abajo y vuelva a niveles mas altos


----------



## juanmas (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me da que va a ser oportunidad de compra clara. Yo de momento me espero a ver si vuelve a los niveles de 2.2 o así. Y probablemente en ese punto amplíe, que me quedé con las ganas de llevar más en su momento



Me parece que el mercado infrapondera en demasía. El offering supone una dilución mínima, poco más de 10MM acciones a 2.55 + 5MM a 3CAD no basta para una bajada de 40cts. Amplío posición a 2.45CAD y tan contento.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Calma que está es Una de las Tres formas de ampliación. Entiendo que esta es para los que no tienen acciones de KISTOS, pero debería haber una forma normal a través de tu broker si ya estás dentro. Intentaré hablar con los de KISTOS más tarde y ya os comento



La aplicación no me sale en playstore y en Degiro no sale nada, en Ib dejan?

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Abr 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> La aplicación no me sale en playstore y en Degiro no sale nada, en Ib dejan?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk





PrimaryBid


No esta disponible para nuestro pais.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2021)

Calma y que no cunda el panico jajajaja

Esto es una de las tres formas de la ampliacion y está centrada en los que NO son accionistas de KISTOS. En algunas semanas supongo que tendremos noticias de cómo ir a la ampliacion los que ya somos accionistas


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2021)

Por cierto ayer, visto que los bulkers parece que pueden empezar un ciclo potente, metí una pequeña carga de GOGL en el ISA


----------



## juanmas (16 Abr 2021)

Por cierto para conocimiento de los accionistas GLNG, bueneas noticias:

*Golar LNG Limited has today completed the sales of Hygo Energy Transition Ltd. and Golar LNG Partners LP*

Golar LNG Limited ("Golar" o "GLNG") ha recibido 50 millones de dólares en efectivo y 18,6 millones de acciones ordinarias de clase A de New Fortress Energy Inc. ("NFE") por valor de 878 millones de dólares según el precio de cierre del 14 de abril como contraprestación por la venta de su participación del 50% en Hygo Energy Transition Limited ("Hygo").

Golar recibió 81 millones de dólares en efectivo por la venta de su participación del 32% en Golar LNG Partners LP ("GMLP").

En conjunto, las transacciones cristalizan parte del valor construido en la cartera de activos de Golar desde 2015 y generarán una ganancia contable para Golar de aproximadamente *740 millones de dólares *basada en los valores contables del cuarto trimestre de 2020.
Estas ventas completan un paso importante en el proceso de simplificación corporativa de Golar.

Como se anunció anteriormente, el Consejo de Golar ha aprobado inicialmente un programa de recompra de acciones ordinarias de *50 millones de dólares*

El paquete completo a precio de hoy NFE, está valorado en 1013MM$ o lo que es lo mismo, 9.2$/acción.

Debo estar equivocado porque no puedo concebir que ahora mismo GLNG esté cotizando poco más de 1 USD por encima del importe venta Hygo+buybacks. Hili y sus 150MM$ ebitda anual, la flota, el know-how de Golar en FLNG y los recortes en gastos G&A que la nueva estructura propicia, están valoradas a 1$ por acción.

No entiendo nada


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Por cierto para conocimiento de los accionistas GLNG, bueneas noticias:
> 
> *Golar LNG Limited has today completed the sales of Hygo Energy Transition Ltd. and Golar LNG Partners LP*
> 
> ...



Tener un plan de recompras no significa que le vayan a sacar partido, mira momo.


----------



## Value (16 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Por cierto para conocimiento de los accionistas GLNG, bueneas noticias:
> 
> *Golar LNG Limited has today completed the sales of Hygo Energy Transition Ltd. and Golar LNG Partners LP*
> 
> ...



De buenas noticias... más bien poco. 

Cuando se hizo el acuerdo este con NFE las acciones de NFE estaban casi a 60 si no recuerdo mal, ahora andan por 4x$. 

Como accionista de GLNG desde antes del AK, antes de la fallida IPO de HYGO y antes de la digamos mediocre venta de HYGO a NFE todo lo que ha pasado ha sido malo. 

Y las recompras habrá que ver si las hacen, que creo que el programa era solo de 50M. También te digo que la gracia de hacer el AK a 8,75$ para ponerte a recomprar ahora a 10$... 

En fin, que si, que está barata a 10$ y esta a precios de compra (yo añadí hace 2 o 3 días unas calls strike 10 de golar vencimiento enero) pero esto que has pasado no son buenas noticias.

Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Tener un plan de recompras no significa que le vayan a sacar partido, mira momo.



Hombre es que momo tiene un programa aprobado pero no recompra. Mal ejemplo me pones


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hombre es que momo tiene un programa aprobado pero no recompra. Mal ejemplo me pones



Ya lo sabemos , nos llevas meses con la chapa . Por eso lo digo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2021)

Joder uno aquí publicando su cartera, exponiéndose a los troles varios, a los oportunistas y demagogos, contestando dudas de la gente, aportando cuanto puedo (no creo que se pueda decir de mi que aporto poco...) Para que le llamen chapas. Pues que bien!


----------



## Veloc (16 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder uno aquí publicando su cartera, exponiéndose a los troles varios, a los oportunistas y demagogos, contestando dudas de la gente, aportando cuanto puedo (no creo que se pueda decir de mi que aporto poco...) Para que le llamen chapas. Pues que bien!



Tus aportaciones son muy valiosas, controlas mogollón, se aprende mucho contigo, resulta incluso muy entretenido leeros. Llevo algunas empresas Chinas de tu cartera, llevan una buena ostia por los temas geopolíticos, pcc...y sin embargo a l/p - que es mi horizonte de inversión - las veo como una buena inversión y una gran idea de negocio. Esto además no es una ciencia exacta, lo cual dice mucho de la gente que se moja, que trae empresas, ideas.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Abr 2021)

Ni entendiste el primer mensaje ni ahora el segundo. Con la chapa me refería al tema concreto de que momo y su no recompra de acciones. Del que por cierto no nos decías que era un parto de 9 meses? Algo nuevo? Que no recompra apenas ? Lo ha hecho alguna vez?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2021)

Empezamos ya gente!!! Hoy tocan dividenderos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2021)

Bueno parece que en Kaspi están entrando manos fuertes. Buena pinta, buena pinta!!!


----------



## javapow (19 Abr 2021)

Me hubiera gustado hacer una recarga a 73 pero no me parece mal


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2021)

Yo tenía aprobado meter segunda carga y ese día subió bastante, me enfade con el mundo y no recargue jajajaja


----------



## Halfredico (19 Abr 2021)

Yo por racanear una mierda de decimas me veo fuera.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Yo por racanear una mierda de decimas me veo fuera.



Si baja a 80 o así entrale. Es buen precio


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2021)

Bueno y la gran MORSA surcando los.mares a full. Ya no es lo que ha subido nuestra Morses es que es con bastante volumen, lo que me hace pensar que alguna mano fuerte se está posicionando antes de resultados


----------



## javapow (19 Abr 2021)

No entré a Morses por esperar a Kaspi y hoy suben un 10% las dos
Se me escapan los trenes del capitalismo más primitivo


----------



## Minadeperro (19 Abr 2021)

Yo entiendo que no es tarde para entrar en Morses. A ver cómo se comporta mañana.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2021)

Sabéis lo que iba a hacer justo hoy verdad? Pedirle a mi jefa permiso para vender BATS. Cago en la puta por un puto dia


----------



## Rexter (20 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabéis lo que iba a hacer justo hoy verdad? Pedirle a mi jefa permiso para vender BATS. Cago en la puta por un puto dia



Sí realmente te la ibas a quitar es una putada, sí. Que menudas caídas. Quizá si tuviese Altria si me plantearía vender, pero yo también voy con BATS, me gusta que esté más diversificada geográficamente. Pero soy de los que a veces agarran el clavo ardiendo más tiempo del necesario, lo recobozco. 

¿Piensas que estas noticias realmente pueden iniciar una nueva senda fuertemente bajista?¿O que por el contrario son las típicas noticias políticas que acaban en poquita cosa?

Me hace mucha gracia como algunos políticos que van hacia la legalización del canabis cargan tanto contra el tabaco, parece que ahora se asocia el cannabis con los liberals (en su significado estadounidense) y el tabaco más con algo conservador. 

Una preguntita si me la permites (ya que andas por el UK), y quizá una idea para el Podcast si os da la venada ¿Consideras buen momento para entrar en REITs britanicos? Que por temas de dobles retenciones y país serio es el que más me encaja.


----------



## javapow (20 Abr 2021)

Actualiza los resultados de la cartera del primer mensaje, que como diría el Fary, esto es un melocotonazo de miedo


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Actualiza los resultados de la cartera del primer mensaje, que como diría el Fary, esto es un melocotonazo de miedo



Joder me ponéis deberes o que?!?!


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> Sí realmente te la ibas a quitar es una putada, sí. Que menudas caídas. Quizá si tuviese Altria si me plantearía vender, pero yo también voy con BATS, me gusta que esté más diversificada geográficamente. Pero soy de los que a veces agarran el clavo ardiendo más tiempo del necesario, lo recobozco.
> 
> ¿Piensas que estas noticias realmente pueden iniciar una nueva senda fuertemente bajista?¿O que por el contrario son las típicas noticias políticas que acaban en poquita cosa?
> 
> ...




Que pasa compadre!!

Tienes el brandy cola preparado para el próximo domingo?

Respecto a BATS, me había marcado el objetivo de vender a 29 libras. Tuve mala suerte porque iba a vender HOY pero no se acaba el mundo. Cuanto puede bajar? Ni idea. Mi plan de acción es no hacer nada entre 24.5 y 29. Si toca 24.5 amplio y si toca 29 vendo. Lo mismo cambia este plan en unas semanas o meses pero ahora.midmo es mi plan a seguir.

Tema REITS, no me digas porque pero es un sector que en general.me da mucho pereza y no he rebuscado mucho. Para comprar un reit compro unos molinillos de viento o unas placas, que para mí son más fáciles de modelar


----------



## eldelavespa (20 Abr 2021)

Mañana vuelve kistos a cotizar según he leído. ¿Habéis podido suscribir nuevas acciones? 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Mañana vuelve kistos a cotizar según he leído. ¿Habéis podido suscribir nuevas acciones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




Edito para poner enlace al documento:



https://polaris.brighterir.com/public/kistos/news/rns_widget/story/w1j4new


----------



## javapow (21 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder me ponéis deberes o que?!?!



Jajajaja que se vea que cuando vienen los días como hoy los buenos fichajes no se tambalean


----------



## juanmas (21 Abr 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Mañana vuelve kistos a cotizar según he leído. ¿Habéis podido suscribir nuevas acciones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Todo el pescado vendido, ninguna oportunidad para inversores privados EEC para acceder a (Primary Bid, Placing or Subscription)

Colocadas 33,870,968 acc nuevas a 155p. El que quiera ampliar tendrá que ir a mercado.


https://polaris.brighterir.com/public/kistos/news/rns/story/w1j4new/export

https://d1ssu070pg2v9i.cloudfront.net/pex/kistos/2021/04/20224201/c117755CCL.pdf


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Todo el pescado vendido, ninguna oportunidad para inversores privados EEC para acceder a (Primary Bid, Placing or Subscription)
> 
> Colocadas 33,870,968 acc nuevas a 155p. El que quiera ampliar tendrá que ir a mercado.
> 
> ...



Ojo la prinarybid si permitía a inversores minoristas, accionistas o no, ir a la ampliación. Otra cosa es que no dejará a los que estáis en España por un tema del propio primary BID. 

Aún así parece que no se dispara y eso son muy buenas noticias. Es momento de hacer la próxima y última carga. Lo que no se es si hacerla ya mañana o esperar a que empiecen a cotizar todas las nuevas acciones.

Si alguien encuentra la fecha exacta a la que esas nuevas acciones empiezan a cotizar, que lo ponga por aquí please


----------



## juanmas (21 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo la prinarybid si permitía a inversores minoristas, accionistas o no, ir a la ampliación. Otra cosa es que no dejará a los que estáis en España por un tema del propio primary BID.



A través de la app PrimaryBid sólo se colocaron 704,401 acciones de las más de 33M emitidas



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aún así parece que no se dispara y eso son muy buenas noticias. Es momento de hacer la próxima y última carga. Lo que no se es si hacerla ya mañana o esperar a que empiecen a cotizar todas las nuevas acciones.
> 
> Si alguien encuentra la fecha exacta a la que esas nuevas acciones empiezan a cotizar, que lo ponga por aquí please



El 17 de mayo IMO


----------



## Tiemblos (21 Abr 2021)

Publication of Admission Document and Notice of GM - 07:00:03 21 Apr 2021 - KIST News article | London Stock Exchange


Publication of Admission Document and Notice of GM 07:00:03 21 Apr 2021 - KISTOS PLC - News article - Regulatory News Service




www.londonstockexchange.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> El 17 de mayo IMO




Buena info muchas gracias. Lo normal si no se dispara ahora es que baje en esas fechas


----------



## Rexter (21 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que pasa compadre!!
> 
> Tienes el brandy cola preparado para el próximo domingo?
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!

El brandy siempre preparado para escucharos, por supuesto, aunque como os sigáis metiendo con mi amada Caja Rural... que algunos somos provincianos.

Menudo trabajazo que os estáis pegando.

Iremos viendo como se mueve el tabaco. Ahí mi plan solo es recoger dividendos y ampliar algo más.


----------



## juanmas (21 Abr 2021)

Me permito poner aqui los resultados de LITB pq creo que eres de los pocos que la lleva.

En general muy buenos resultados 75% ventas YoY, 80% bruto, 118% operaciones, 1161% neto y 65M$ cash a 31/12/2020.

Claro que es china y el mercado está castigando bastante estos valores, habrá que tener paciencia.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Me permito poner aqui los resultados de LITB pq creo que eres de los pocos que la lleva.
> 
> En general muy buenos resultados 75% ventas YoY, 80% bruto, 118% operaciones, 1161% neto y 65M$ cash a 31/12/2020.
> 
> ...



Joder me asustaste pensé que eran ya los de Q1!

En uno de los capítulos de momentum financial en Youtube hablamos precisamente de LITB. Los resultados de Q1 para mí van a ser fundamentales. Por un lado ver cuál es el guidance para Q2, porque en Q2 del año pasado es cuando empezaron a crecer a lo bestia, así que si el guidance es a crecer un 40/50% respecto a esos niveles hablarías de algo muy serio, de meterle mucho dinerito si la acción no sube.

La segunda parte clave es si los gastos de marketing y ventas bajan, porque en Q4 fueron muy altos. Significa que gastaron mucho dinero para captar clientes, lo cual no es malo (lo hacen todas las grandes y mira sus valoraciones) pero si fueran capaces de tener unas ventas como las que dieron de guidance pero sin subir mucho ese apartado de gastos, entonces estaríamos hablando de algo muy muy serio


----------



## Szissor (22 Abr 2021)

Por lo que he leído respecto a la ampliación de kistos hay que ir a mercado y que previsiblemente será el día 17 de mayo no?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Halfredico (22 Abr 2021)

Buen arreon de kistos hoy.


----------



## juanmas (22 Abr 2021)

Si, muy mala noticia para llegar al 17 de mayo y entrarle a 155p. Ayer por racanear unos centimillos se perdió una buena oportunidad de engordar el marrano.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2021)

Szissor dijo:


> Por lo que he leído respecto a la ampliación de kistos hay que ir a mercado y que previsiblemente será el día 17 de mayo no?
> Muchas gracias




Básicamente las ampliaciones YA se hicieron y esas acciones empiezan a cotizar el 17 de Mayo. Pero mucho del dinero es de fondos que no se van a poner a soltar papel de primeras, así que ahora no confío mucho en que baje


----------



## juanmas (23 Abr 2021)

Epa ahí TIGRetón vuelve a rugir.

Lleva una volatilidad cojonuda para jugar en corto con ella, Yo seguiré con las mías LP.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2021)

Y LITB que va a full hoy tambien


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (24 Abr 2021)

DeGiro no me deja ampliar mi posición con Oh Fenómeno... según la respuesta de atención al cliente, entiendo que es algo general, pero considerando los precedentes ya no sé si aplica a todo Degiro, a Degiro España, o a mí sólo porque me tienen manía.

Hasta los webs de tener broker paco de pobre.


----------



## Tiemblos (24 Abr 2021)

Unfortunately this product is not available for trading. This could be due to regulatory reasons, your current profile or an internal decision.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> DeGiro no me deja ampliar mi posición con Oh Fenómeno... según la respuesta de atención al cliente, entiendo que es algo general, pero considerando los precedentes ya no sé si aplica a todo Degiro, a Degiro España, o a mí sólo porque me tienen manía.
> 
> Hasta los webs de tener broker paco de pobre.




Joder que cosa más rara y que mala suerte. A saber que excusa ponen para no dejar. Lo siento mucho compi


----------



## Halfredico (24 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> DeGiro no me deja ampliar mi posición con Oh Fenómeno... según la respuesta de atención al cliente, entiendo que es algo general, pero considerando los precedentes ya no sé si aplica a todo Degiro, a Degiro España, o a mí sólo porque me tienen manía.
> 
> Hasta los webs de tener broker paco de pobre.



Pues si se sirve de consuelo, he probado y me sucede lo mismo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2021)

Espero que ya llevarais y no os obliguen a venderlas porque a partir de aquí es cuando se pone interesante con O Fenomeno!!!


----------



## pandiella (24 Abr 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> Unfortunately this product is not available for trading. This could be due to regulatory reasons, your current profile or an internal decision.



a mi me sale lo mismo en degiro, y mi cuenta es del reino unido. puede ser tal cual, o un fallo de la app (ambas, movil y web)

si es esto ultimo, a veces funciona limpiar la cache del navegador (o usar un navegador web que no hayas usado antes con degiro). a ver si lo pruebo mas tarde


----------



## Value (24 Abr 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> a mi me sale lo mismo en degiro, y mi cuenta es del reino unido. puede ser tal cual, o un fallo de la app (ambas, movil y web)



Debe ser algo solo de DeGiro creo ya que yo pude comprar más acciones de Kistos hace un par de dias desde Interactive Brokers.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (25 Abr 2021)

Pensaba que se les había olvidado activarla tras el parón pero no.
"_Degiro ha tomado la decisión de no incrementar riesgo en este producto y por lo tanto no está disponible el emplazamiento de ordenes de compra._"
No entiendo nada. Y me toca los cojones bastante, que hagan de su capa un sayo y no digan ni hostias nunca.
He abierto cuenta de prueba en IB a ver que tal. De momento se hace un lío que no veas entre el inglés y el español y entre el fondo blanco y el negro. No lo sé Rick....


----------



## aserejee (25 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Pensaba que se les había olvidado activarla tras el parón pero no.
> "_Degiro ha tomado la decisión de no incrementar riesgo en este producto y por lo tanto no está disponible el emplazamiento de ordenes de compra._"
> No entiendo nada. Y me toca los cojones bastante, que hagan de su capa un sayo y no digan ni hostias nunca.
> He abierto cuenta de prueba en IB a ver que tal. De momento se hace un lío que no veas entre el inglés y el español y entre el fondo blanco y el negro. No lo sé Rick....



Algunos ya hemos pasado por ahí.
Las fases siguientes son:

- que te perturbe el tener que cambiar moneda en un paso separado para comprar después la acción 

- que IB te guste y le digas a degiro hacer una transferencia de títulos por aquello de que si llegas a 100k IB es gratis (degiro dice que transferir son 10e más gastos externos) que en mi caso eran unos 100e todo incluido por posicion... (me querían cobrar unos 1300e) 

- que te pases meses moviendo posiciones a pelo y pensando en el pago a hacienda de las plusvalías de lo que vendes... (y en esas estoy) 

Suerte!


----------



## Value (25 Abr 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Pensaba que se les había olvidado activarla tras el parón pero no.
> "_Degiro ha tomado la decisión de no incrementar riesgo en este producto y por lo tanto no está disponible el emplazamiento de ordenes de compra._"
> No entiendo nada. Y me toca los cojones bastante, que hagan de su capa un sayo y no digan ni hostias nunca.
> He abierto cuenta de prueba en IB a ver que tal. De momento se hace un lío que no veas entre el inglés y el español y entre el fondo blanco y el negro. No lo sé Rick....



Para operar con IB yo te diría que lo mejor es o la aplicación para el movil (la de android por lo menos esta muy bien) o la app de escritorio para windows trader workstation (es quizá compleja de más, pero lo tiene todo). 

Lo del cobro mensual de 10$ si tienes menos de 100K... pues bueno, pensad son 10$ en el caso de que no hagáis ninguna operación, si operas la comisión que te cobren se resta de esos 10$.

Yo creo que IB es mejor que degiro, pero también es más complejo todo al ser la cuenta multidivisa y la web más bien poco intuitiva.


----------



## Value (28 Abr 2021)

Novedades interesantes de KISTOS.

Entrevista a O Fenómeno publicada hoy.



Y han anunciado esto hoy:

Live Investor Presentation and Q&A

Kistos plc is pleased to announce that it will be holding a live investor presentation and Q&A session at 10:00 a.m. (BST) on Friday 30 April 2021.

Questions will be answered by Kistos' Non-Executive Chairman, Andrew Austin, and can be submitted in advance by e-mailing kistos@camarco.co.uk or during the live event.


----------



## javapow (28 Abr 2021)

Me voy a tener que hacer IB por Kistos


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Novedades interesantes de KISTOS.
> 
> Entrevista a O Fenómeno publicada hoy.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tanto O Fenomeno!!!


----------



## lunnatic (29 Abr 2021)

DouYu falls on repot that Huya deal may be blocked


DouYu (DOYU)fell 6.7%on a report that Huya's (HUYA) planned purchase may be blocked by Chinese regulators




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Abr 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> DouYu falls on repot that Huya deal may be blocked
> 
> 
> DouYu (DOYU)fell 6.7%on a report that Huya's (HUYA) planned purchase may be blocked by Chinese regulators
> ...



Bueno, aún no hay nada definitivo, confiemos en que lo solucionen...


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

Muy interesante el call de KIST, ahora hay que tener paciencia y esperar a que Q11B empiece a bombear gas en 2023 y entonces empezará el reparto del pastel.

El equipo de Andrew sigue buscando nuevas oportunidades de negocio en el sector de la energía, veremos que conejo se sacan de la chistera en el futuro y si se lo montan algo mejor con los minoritarios a la hora de entrar en nuevos offerings que a buen seguro los habrá.

Siento que estoy algo corto en KIST pero aún tengo esperanzas de aumentar en mayo 17, o más tarde. El camino hasta FCF+ es largo y seguro habrá oportunidades.


----------



## Value (30 Abr 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Muy interesante el call de KIST, ahora hay que tener paciencia y esperar a que Q11B empiece a bombear gas en 2023 y entonces empezará el reparto del pastel.
> 
> El equipo de Andrew sigue buscando nuevas oportunidades de negocio en el sector de la energía, veremos que conejo se sacan de la chistera en el futuro y si se lo montan algo mejor con los minoritarios a la hora de entrar en nuevos offerings que a buen seguro los habrá.
> 
> Siento que estoy algo corto en KIST pero aún tengo esperanzas de aumentar en mayo 17, o más tarde. El camino hasta FCF+ es largo y seguro habrá oportunidades.



Yo solo pude ver la parte final, sabes si subieron las slides de la presentación a algún sitio o el video completo de la presentación?


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Abr 2021)

buenos senores, Morses on the go, espero que vayan ustedes bien cargados, que con esta ha habido tiempo de sobra estos meses para cargar a dos manos. Presentan resultados en un par de semanas creo, y apartir de ahi me da que va a ser todo para arriba. Se os quiere gente!!!


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> buenos senores, Morses on the go, espero que vayan ustedes bien cargados, que con esta ha habido tiempo de sobra estos meses para cargar a dos manos. Presentan resultados en un par de semanas creo, y apartir de ahi me da que va a ser todo para arriba. Se os quiere gente!!!



No puedo estar más contento de haber cargado cuando se mantuvo en los 50 durante un tiempo. Tiene buena pinta y es por ahora la mejor acción de mi cartera jajaj. Espero que esta tarde Douyu no me amargue la fiesta...


----------



## lunnatic (30 Abr 2021)

Menuda palo llevan dando a Douyu desde hace un mes, y ahora con la noticia de China...


----------



## Cuqui (30 Abr 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Menuda palo llevan dando a Douyu desde hace un mes, y ahora con la noticia de China...



Que noticia de china?


----------



## juanmas (30 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Yo solo pude ver la parte final, sabes si subieron las slides de la presentación a algún sitio o el video completo de la presentación?



No tengo ni idea. Entre la hora 14:30 y que la aplicación utilizada era extraña en mi SO, perdí un tiempo precioso. Llegué justo a tiempo para la parte final de la presentación y la sección Q&A.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 May 2021)

Bueno pues hoy tenemos un programa muy interesante en Momentum donde nos centraremos en los metales preciosos. Como sabéis no somos un grupo que crea mucho en las criptos, al menos a los niveles burbujeadosnque están ahora, pero si vemos como los metales preciosos tienen un valor real y como puede ser un buen refugio a la inflación que la máquina de imprimir usana (y en menor medida la de otros países) puede provocar.

Cómo es un tema que no controlamos tanto hemos invitado a @Muttley y @SargentoHighway al podcast de hoy, ya que ellos son los putos amos del mundo mundial en este campo, así pues va a ser un programa muy muy entretenido.

Por cierto @Muttley tiene un canal propio en Youtube ( https://youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw )
Que recomiendo a todo el mundo. Muy muy interesante para iniciarse en el mundillo metalero


----------



## Ratziel (2 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues hoy tenemos un programa muy interesante en Momentum donde nos centraremos en los metales preciosos. Como sabéis no somos un grupo que crea mucho en las criptos, al menos a los niveles burbujeadosnque están ahora, pero si vemos como los metales preciosos tienen un valor real y como puede ser un buen refugio a la inflación que la máquina de imprimir usana (y en menor medida la de otros países) puede provocar.
> 
> Cómo es un tema que no controlamos tanto hemos invitado a @Muttley y @SargentoHighway al podcast de hoy, ya que ellos son los putos amos del mundo mundial en este campo, así pues va a ser un programa muy muy entretenido.
> 
> ...



Podríais pedirle que dé su opinión sobre los PSLV, PHYS y así, como Sprott Physical Silver Trust por ejemplo. ¿Son una buena opción cuando no quieres meterte en el jaleo de tener que guardar los metales físicamente? O por el contrario, ¿son puro humo y de "físicos" no tienen nada? Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Podríais pedirle que dé su opinión sobre los PSLV, PHYS y así, como Sprott Physical Silver Trust por ejemplo. ¿Son una buena opción cuando no quieres meterte en el jaleo de tener que guardar los metales físicamente? O por el contrario, ¿son puro humo y de "físicos" no tienen nada? Gracias!




Gracias por la sugerencia! Cómo tenemos una parte de preguntas al final te recomiendo que lo preguntes, y también si tienes alguna duda más, e intentamos colarles estás preguntas. Un saludo!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 May 2021)

5 minutos para empezar!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 May 2021)

Pequeños problemas técnicos (como las grandes estrellas!). En cinco minutos empezamos con suerte


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 May 2021)

empezamos!!


----------



## Foreto (3 May 2021)

He puesto una orden de comprar KISTOS en IB, veo que el precio al que cotiza es inferior al límite que he puesto pero aún así no se ejecuta, ¿pasa algo con esta acción?


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

Foreto dijo:


> He puesto una orden de comprar KISTOS en IB, veo que el precio al que cotiza es inferior al límite que he puesto pero aún así no se ejecuta, ¿pasa algo con esta acción?



Que solo es para usuarios premium  .

No sabemos la razón pero las ordenes de KISTOS no funcionan del todo bien en IB. La forma que tengo yo de entrar es poner el precio antes de cierre de mercado 1 o 2p por encima para asegurarme entrar.

Es algo raro lo de KISTOS.


----------



## Halfredico (3 May 2021)

Foreto dijo:


> He puesto una orden de comprar KISTOS en IB, veo que el precio al que cotiza es inferior al límite que he puesto pero aún así no se ejecuta, ¿pasa algo con esta acción?



En degiro también me pasó a mí, debe ser un problema de volumen de la acción. Para que puedas comprar debe haber alguien vendiendo.


----------



## herodes2 (3 May 2021)

Cuidado, hoy es festivo en Londres, China, Japón, Rusia......


----------



## lunnatic (3 May 2021)

¿Por qué TIGR es tan sumamente volátil?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 May 2021)

Será interesante ver hasta donde cae Douyu. Por lo que se ve en su sótano del fracaso siempre hay una planta más.


----------



## Value (3 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Será interesante ver hasta donde cae Douyu. Por lo que se ve en su sótano del fracaso siempre hay una planta más.



Ahora mismo la cosa esta yo diría rarilla... la cotización está totalmente manipulada por los rumores. Si sale un rumor de q se estan acercando posturas con el regulador o algo así prepárate para subidas en vertical. 

El problema es que al menso yo no me siento cómodo ampliando en esta situación, asi que me quedo aguantando en pérdidas las que tengo y poco más. 

En cualquier caso soy muy bullish con el sector, por lo que si sobretodo HUYA sigue bajando le meteré un mordisco para diversificar riesgos del merger.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Ahora mismo la cosa esta yo diría rarilla... la cotización está totalmente manipulada por los rumores. Si sale un rumor de q se estan acercando posturas con el regulador o algo así prepárate para subidas en vertical.
> 
> El problema es que al menso yo no me siento cómodo ampliando en esta situación, asi que me quedo aguantando en pérdidas las que tengo y poco más.
> 
> En cualquier caso soy muy bullish con el sector, por lo que si sobretodo HUYA sigue bajando le meteré un mordisco para diversificar riesgos del merger.



Yo más de lo mismo, aguantando las pérdidas y por ahora también descarto ampliar.


----------



## lunnatic (3 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Yo más de lo mismo, aguantando las pérdidas y por ahora también descarto ampliar.



Aquí igual


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 May 2021)

Yo de momento tampoco me planteo ampliar. Estoy poniendo orden en la cartera y tengo otras prioridades


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2021)

Bueno la Morsita sigue viento en popa a toda vela. Lo mismo la bajan al final de la sesión como otras veces pero lo que hay que fijarse es que estamos teniendo volúmenes muy importantes, lo que indica que alguna mano fuerte/fondo está entrando al valor antes de que presenten resultados


----------



## Manolito-14 (4 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo de momento tampoco me planteo ampliar. Estoy poniendo orden en la cartera y tengo otras prioridades



Y que tienes pensado hacer con las acciones chinas? Yo llevo unas cuantas...baba, tigr, futu y qfin. 
Me estoy planteando reducir un poco la exposición pero me toca los cojones porque las cuatro empresas son grandes empresas. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Y que tienes pensado hacer con las acciones chinas? Yo llevo unas cuantas...baba, tigr, futu y qfin.
> Me estoy planteando reducir un poco la exposición pero me toca los cojones porque las cuatro empresas son grandes empresas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk




Pues yo estoy un poco en una situación parecida. No quiero vender nada de las chinas (salvo Wimi, estoy loco por quitármela) porque es que joder FINV, QFIN van creciendo que ríete de cualquier mierda growth americana, luego ya TIGR es otro nivel de crecimiento, y LITB me tiene muy buena pinta, así que de momento a estos precios no reduzco nada, pero soy consciente de que me puedo quedar "pillado" unos meses hasta llegar a niveles que yo considero razonables


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (5 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues yo estoy un poco en una situación parecida. No quiero vender nada de las chinas (salvo Wimi, estoy loco por quitármela) porque es que joder FINV, QFIN van creciendo que ríete de cualquier mierda growth americana, luego ya TIGR es otro nivel de crecimiento, y LITB me tiene muy buena pinta, así que de momento a estos precios no reduzco nada, pero soy consciente de que me puedo quedar "pillado" unos meses hasta llegar a niveles que yo considero razonables



Porque te quieres quitar Wimi de encima?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Porque te quieres quitar Wimi de encima?




Wimi tiene mucho potencial pero los números no son "limpios". Esa última ampliación de capitalme pareció muy marronera. Estoy tratando de hacer una cartera más corta pero más exigente. Si tengo acciones como fin o Tigr con muchísimo potencial pero además un balance impoluto y ganando dinero, porque quedarme en Wimi cuando la cosa no está muy clara y no tienen números tan buenos?

Doyu estaría en el mismo barco de Wimi si no fuera por el tema del merge, que hablamos de multiplicar unas cuantas veces.

Por ejemplo ahora estoy últimamente ampliando cosas que ya tengo como Morses, tengo que comprar más kistos y bujuii (presentan mañana, los resultados serán la ostia...y bajara a full ya veras), comprar más Novo y por otro lado tengo que sacarme las qiwis de encima, las Wimi y alguna cosita más. Y luego por otro lado tengo los barcos claro, con NMM, ZIM y GOGL, pero eso es una historia diferente


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (5 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Wimi tiene mucho potencial pero los números no son "limpios". Esa última ampliación de capitalme pareció muy marronera. Estoy tratando de hacer una cartera más corta pero más exigente. Si tengo acciones como fin o Tigr con muchísimo potencial pero además un balance impoluto y ganando dinero, porque quedarme en Wimi cuando la cosa no está muy clara y no tienen números tan buenos?
> 
> Doyu estaría en el mismo barco de Wimi si no fuera por el tema del merge, que hablamos de multiplicar unas cuantas veces.
> 
> Por ejemplo ahora estoy últimamente ampliando cosas que ya tengo como Morses, tengo que comprar más kistos y bujuii (presentan mañana, los resultados serán la ostia...y bajara a full ya veras), comprar más Novo y por otro lado tengo que sacarme las qiwis de encima, las Wimi y alguna cosita más. Y luego por otro lado tengo los barcos claro, con NMM, ZIM y GOGL, pero eso es una historia diferente



Estoy de acuerdo con lo de la AK realmente, veo tu punto! Yo por ahora me mantengo en pérdidas como en Douyu.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 May 2021)

Bueno gente después de unas semanas con la cartera tranquila (hay que dejar descansar a mi jefa!) Hoy he movido un poco el árbol.

He vendido 300 de las 550 Ivanhoe que compre a seis y poco

He comprado 1600 Novo Resources, que ya llevaba una parte pero después del clínic de @SargentoHighway y encima estando a estos precios, tenía que ampliar sí o sí

Se cumplió lo que dije de Boohoo. Resultados tremendos y bajada, así que cargue 1000 más al ISA.

Y 2000 de La Saeta más. O fenómeno siempre en mi equipo. Ya llevo 7500 pero cuento llevar al menos 10 mil acciones.

Las bujuii y saetas se quedan ahí a perpetuidad


----------



## IxoRai (5 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno gente después de unas semanas con la cartera tranquila (hay que dejar descansar a mi jefa!) Hoy he movido un poco el árbol.
> 
> He vendido 300 de las 550 Ivanhoe que compre a seis y poco
> 
> ...



La Saeta?


----------



## gordinflas (5 May 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> La Saeta?



Es Kistos. El señor @arriba/abajo es un pollavieja madridista y esto es lo que le salió 

Lo mismo que llamar al CEO de Kistos O Fenomeno


----------



## IxoRai (5 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es Kistos. El señor @arriba/abajo es un pollavieja madridista y esto es lo que le salió
> 
> Lo mismo que llamar al CEO de Kistos O Fenomeno



jaja vale. Pues hoy le va a tocar sufrir.


----------



## Halfredico (5 May 2021)

A Morses habría que ponerle Valdano, por lo cansina que es. Lleva entre 55 y 60 medio año


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 May 2021)

Este hombre nos hará ricos (mil gracias a @bientop por esto)


----------



## Halfredico (6 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Este hombre nos hará ricos (mil gracias a @bientop por esto)
> Ver archivo adjunto 651588



Yo con este no tengo prisa. Es más, por mi que se mantenga la cotización mientras dure el superciclo de los barquitos para luego arrimarselo a este tío.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (6 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno gente después de unas semanas con la cartera tranquila (hay que dejar descansar a mi jefa!) Hoy he movido un poco el árbol.
> 
> He vendido 300 de las 550 Ivanhoe que compre a seis y poco
> 
> ...



Es curioso que pese a los buenos resultados Boohoo siga bajando también hoy


----------



## lunnatic (6 May 2021)

Las chinorris se van a la shit, tiene pinta de irse a los niveles del 2020


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (6 May 2021)

A los que teneis TIGR quizas os interese esto, parece que estan metidos en temas de SPACs espero que no se hayan pillado los dedos y que la cosa les haya ido fructifera .








UP Fintech Lurks Behind Launch Of New ‘Blank Check Company’ (NASDAQ:TIGR)


Last week's launch of TradeUP Global Corp. marks the second time UP Fintech has set up its own SPAC.




seekingalpha.com





Yo iria recogiendo beneficios en subidas de TIGR, FUTU y del pacobroker , cuando se empiecen a poner caras las acciones o cuando la gente empiece a palmar pasta en los mercados van a dejar de crecer sus ingresos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 May 2021)

Estoy dentro de Kistos, a ver si se va un poco para abajo que pueda acumular como dios manda.


----------



## Wunderbarez (7 May 2021)

¿Hay algo nuevo sobre Triterras? Alguna noticia o algo relevante para saber si sigue siendo una empresa a la que tener en cuenta o mejor descartarla. Tras las últimas bajadas está muy cerca de su precio mínimo. ¿arriba/abajo tu sigues dentro?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> ¿Hay algo nuevo sobre Triterras? Alguna noticia o algo relevante para saber si sigue siendo una empresa a la que tener en cuenta o mejor descartarla. Tras las últimas bajadas está muy cerca de su precio mínimo. ¿arriba/abajo tu sigues dentro?



Que va, me sale hace muchos meses cuando salió el ataque bajista y los jefazos no se pusieron a comprar a dos manos. Llevo sin ni siquiera mirar su cotización mínimo 3 meses


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 May 2021)

A la Morsita no le para de entrar dinero. Cómo los resultados que se avecinan sean como creo que van a ser, me da que el rerating está a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## Wunderbarez (7 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que va, me sale hace muchos meses cuando salió el ataque bajista y los jefazos no se pusieron a comprar a dos manos. Llevo sin ni siquiera mirar su cotización mínimo 3 meses



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Sobre esta empresa flotaba la posibilidad de que fuera un pufo. ¿Entiendo que lo que comentas reforzó la tesis del pufo y por eso te saliste, no?. 
PD: La acción lleva desde entonces lateral, divagando entre los 6-8 USD


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Sobre esta empresa flotaba la posibilidad de que fuera un pufo. ¿Entiendo que lo que comentas reforzó la tesis del pufo y por eso te saliste, no?.
> PD: La acción lleva desde entonces lateral, divagando entre los 6-8 USD



Esto es fácil. Sólo la gente de dentro sabe realmente si la empresa es pudo o no, y si están bien mal, muy bien o muy mal. Si hay un ataque bajista en tu empresa, y tú estás forrado, y sabes que todo está bien y tienes la posibilidad de comprar con un 50/60% de descuento, sabiendo que todo está bien, qué harías? Comprar a dos manos. Ya no solo por dar buena imagen sino porque tú mismo te forrarias.

Si no lo haces, para mí es que quizás tienes algo que esconder ahí...

A triterras no vuelvo ni loco. Lo mismo que EH. Cuando una empresa pinta increíblemente bien, a veces por desgracia hay gato encerrado y esto forma parte de invertir, alguna te vas a comer siempre (invirtiendo en empresas así claro, no hablo de ir a las diageos de la vida). Por eso hay que ser muy disciplinado con salirse, aunque se palme pasta, cuando algo no cuadra del todo


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 May 2021)

Por cierto quizás alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito una página desde la cual extraer en Excel (a poder ser) todas las empresas del FTSE 250, si fuera posible con el nombre de la empresa, el ticket, el sector, y toda la información adicional que se pueda extraer. Conocéis alguna web desde la cual extraer esa información en formato Excel?

Me haríais un favor muy grande con esto. Gracias!!!


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2021)

Hola, gracias por este gran hilo. Un pregunta:
Todas esas empresas chinas de las que habláis, tipo TIGR o FUTU... ¿Las compráis en el Nasdaq?


----------



## FOMO[r] (8 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto quizás alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito una página desde la cual extraer en Excel (a poder ser) todas las empresas del FTSE 250, si fuera posible con el nombre de la empresa, el ticket, el sector, y toda la información adicional que se pueda extraer. Conocéis alguna web desde la cual extraer esa información en formato Excel?
> 
> Me haríais un favor muy grande con esto. Gracias!!!



Toma, ahí tienes diferentes combinaciones con diferentes datos actuales e históricos del LSE, aunque no sé si podrás filtrar exactamente lo que necesitas:





__





London Stock Exchange | London Stock Exchange


null




www.londonstockexchange.com





Una pena lo de Triterras, yo mismo la llegue a llevar, leí en su momento, en la web, que el CEO había comprado una cantidad importante de acciones, y, sin haberlo constatado (mal por mi parte), le hice una entrada en la última corrección fuerte del Nasdaq, junto con algunas otras que tenía fichadas. Las vendí con algo de beneficio, al igual que vendí todo lo que me quedaba de USA (que tampoco era mucho), cuando me llegaron ecos de que había por ahí un tío loco, que decía que el "Judment Day", estaba próximo  , y que, el "eslabón más débil" (criptomonedas aparte), léase el Nasdaq, estaba tocado, herido de muerte, e iniciando la fase de "hundimiento". Concuerdo punto por punto con el flipado ese  , veremos si se cumplen las profecías y realmente "the end is near", como yo creo todo parece indicar desde hace ya un tiempecito, o al final se queda todo en agua de borrajas, y la sangre no llega al río, que no creo, pero nunca se sabe.

Volviendo a Triterras (qué mal fario de nombre, había que haberlo visto venir  ), si al final la cosa sale medio bien de la forma que sea, cuando cierren esos cortos que tienen abiertos, me da a mí, que va a reventar por arriba. Lo mismo en un arrebato de insensatez especulativa, si baja mucho, le entro. Conste que coincido plenamente con lo que has dicho, todos los indicadores instan a mantenerse lejos, y harían saltar las alarmas del más despreocupado de los inversores.


----------



## pandiella (8 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto quizás alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito una página desde la cual extraer en Excel (a poder ser) todas las empresas del FTSE 250, si fuera posible con el nombre de la empresa, el ticket, el sector, y toda la información adicional que se pueda extraer. Conocéis alguna web desde la cual extraer esa información en formato Excel?
> 
> Me haríais un favor muy grande con esto. Gracias!!!



hola, conseguiste algo?

si no, igual puedo hacer algo. este fin de semana estoy empezando a trastear con python y puede ser un proyectillo interesante, para jugar con webscrapping, las api financieras, preparacion de datos, etc...


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 May 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> hola, conseguiste algo?
> 
> si no, igual puedo hacer algo. este fin de semana estoy empezando a trastear con python y puede ser un proyectillo interesante, para jugar con webscrapping, las api financieras, preparacion de datos, etc...




Pues no conseguí nada (gratis). Creo que al final voy a pagar por ello, unos 30 dólares o así que me da la info del FTSE 100 y el 250. Pero si quieres ponerte a ello, yo le veo potencialmente bastante valor así que contactame por privado si quieres


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2021)

Bueno pues hoy es el día!!!

En 45 minutos estamos destripando La Saeta en directo y contando todo sobre O Fenomeno


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2021)

Problemas tecnicos gente (nada grave tampoco!)

Empezaremos a y cuarto aprox


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2021)

Empezamos!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2021)




----------



## Veloc (10 May 2021)

Genial el video,@GOLDGOD y @arriba/abajo me habéis convencido para invertir en kistos para mantener a l/p o de por vida; tengo que abrir cuenta en degiro ya que ing no comercializa kistos, cosa que no entiendo ya que estamos invirtiendo en el mercado europeo y debería ser posible comprarla sí o sí. Gracias a los cuatro, hacéis un gran trabajo de divulgación, traéis empresas que ni por asomo conoceríamos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Genial el video,@GOLDGOD y @arriba/abajo me habéis convencido para invertir en kistos para mantener a l/p o de por vida; tengo que abrir cuenta en degiro ya que ing no comercializa kistos, cosa que no entiendo ya que estamos invirtiendo en el mercado europeo y debería ser posible comprarla sí o sí. Gracias a los cuatro, hacéis un gran trabajo de divulgación, traéis empresas que ni por asomo conoceríamos.




Ojo que en degiro la gente decía que tenía problemas para comprar, así que igual necesitas otro broker. IB funciona seguro y me suena que renta 4 también. @BABY puede confirmarte


----------



## Wunderbarez (10 May 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Genial el video,@GOLDGOD y @arriba/abajo me habéis convencido para invertir en kistos para mantener a l/p o de por vida; tengo que abrir cuenta en degiro ya que ing no comercializa kistos, cosa que no entiendo ya que estamos invirtiendo en el mercado europeo y debería ser posible comprarla sí o sí. Gracias a los cuatro, hacéis un gran trabajo de divulgación, traéis empresas que ni por asomo conoceríamos.



En degiro, Kistos aparece pero no te deja comprar, este pasado viernes intenté entrar aprovechando las correcciones y salía un mensaje de error. Voy a intentar llamar mañana por teléfono para intentar averiguar cual es el motivo, porque ya hace tiempo que le tenía echado el ojo y no quiero quedarme fuera.

PD: Acabo de intentar ahora mismo poner una orden y el mensaje que aparece es el siguiente: "Lamentablemente este producto no está disponible para invertir. Esto se puede deber a motivos de regulación, al tipo de perfil que tiene o a una decisión interna."


----------



## Nefersen (10 May 2021)

Buenísimo el video. Otro convencido de invertir en Kistos.

¿A qué precio sugerís entrar? O siendo a largo plazo es irrelevante.


----------



## Alturron (10 May 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Genial el video,@GOLDGOD y @arriba/abajo me habéis convencido para invertir en kistos para mantener a l/p o de por vida; tengo que abrir cuenta en degiro ya que ing no comercializa kistos, cosa que no entiendo ya que estamos invirtiendo en el mercado europeo y debería ser posible comprarla sí o sí. Gracias a los cuatro, hacéis un gran trabajo de divulgación, traéis empresas que ni por asomo conoceríamos.



Yo estoy igual que tú, uso ING y estaba pensando abrir cuenta en renta4 solo para pillar kistos, pero no sé... Por aquí todo el mundo tiene degiro o IB, a ver si alguien que use renta 4 me dice algo... 
Gran programa el de ayer, la presentación de kistos cojonuda, os deberían meter en nómina...


----------



## BABY (10 May 2021)

Alturron dijo:


> Yo estoy igual que tú, uso ING y estaba pensando abrir cuenta en renta4 solo para pillar kistos, pero no sé... Por aquí todo el mundo tiene degiro o IB, a ver si alguien que use renta 4 me dice algo...
> Gran programa el de ayer, la presentación de kistos cojonuda, os deberían meter en nómina...



Confirmo que Renta 4 lleva Kistos. Pegas: más caro que IB y todos estos. Pros: Opera en España y te olvidas de rollos con Hacienda.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 May 2021)

Sigue el desplome de Douyu y la semana que viene presenta resultados...


----------



## Drizztdourden (10 May 2021)

Buenas tardes!!
Poco activo últimamente tras el bajón de Douyu, la verdad. Como bien apuntan por aquí, el valor está muy manipulado en la actualidad por varios motivos:

1/ Incertidumbre sobre la fusión
2/ Aparente rotación de lo chino a dónde sea......Criptos??
3/ Riesgo de ser deslistados los ADRS en general

En fin, no me queda otra que esperar.

La última noticia (rumor) sobre la fusión, a diferencia del anterior publicado en Seeking Alpha, es positiva de cara al merge.

Por cierto, presentan resultados el mismo día que Huya. No sé bien la posible relación que puede existir.

A pesar de existir matices, todo lo Growth-Tech chino y no chino, aunque lo usano está menos castigado, parece estar sufriendo mucho. +-50% desde hace 2-3 meses. Entré en Tigr a 17, alcancé casi un 30%, y hoy estoy en déficit.

Saludos!!


----------



## jjh (10 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> En degiro, Kistos aparece pero no te deja comprar, este pasado viernes intenté entrar aprovechando las correcciones y salía un mensaje de error. Voy a intentar llamar mañana por teléfono para intentar averiguar cual es el motivo, porque ya hace tiempo que le tenía echado el ojo y no quiero quedarme fuera.
> 
> PD: Acabo de intentar ahora mismo poner una orden y el mensaje que aparece es el siguiente: "Lamentablemente este producto no está disponible para invertir. Esto se puede deber a motivos de regulación, al tipo de perfil que tiene o a una decisión interna."



No la encuentro en Degiro. He buscado por nombre, ticker e ISIN sin éxito. 

¿Cómo te aparece a ti?

Gracias


----------



## Wunderbarez (10 May 2021)

jjh dijo:


> No la encuentro en Degiro. He buscado por nombre, ticker e ISIN sin éxito.
> 
> ¿Cómo te aparece a ti?
> 
> Gracias



Creo que el motivo de que me aparezca es que la tenía guardada en favoritos desde hace tiempo, porque efectivamente, si en el buscador escribo "Kistos" no me aparece, sólo puedo acceder a ella desde el apartado de favoritos.


----------



## Ai1b2 (10 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Creo que el motivo de que me aparezca es que la tenía guardada en favoritos desde hace tiempo, porque efectivamente, si en el buscador escribo "Kistos" no me aparece, sólo puedo acceder a ella desde el apartado de favoritos.



Según han comentado en otros foros kistos ni está en degiro ni se espera, la han pedido y tururu... Que no la van a meter por política de riesgo. El que la tenía seguirá teniendola


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Bueno pues los resultados de ADES han sido una sacadita enorme. A nivel de cash sano están por encima de mi estimación anterior, y además la parte que no es RC ya está en breakeven.

Me jode MUCHO que hoy se va a disparar, porque quería cargar y doblar apuesta a estos precios de mierda. Y además descubrí que la tengo en el ISA. Si hoy por una brujería la acción no subiera, o incluso bajara, sería la persona más feliz del mundo, pero lamentablemente me da que se dispara. Al menos puedo decir que parece que tuve razón con mi tesis


----------



## Value (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues los resultados de ADES han sido una sacadita enorme. A nivel de cash sano están por encima de mi estimación anterior, y además la parte que no es RC ya está en breakeven.
> 
> Me jode MUCHO que hoy se va a disparar, porque quería cargar y doblar apuesta a estos precios de mierda. Y además descubrí que la tengo en el ISA. Si hoy por una brujería la acción no subiera, o incluso bajara, sería la persona más feliz del mundo, pero lamentablemente me da que se dispara. Al menos puedo decir que parece que tuve razón con mi tesis



Muy importante lo de tener ya la parte nueva en breakeven, a ver hasta donde pueden hacerla crecer. 

Si la parte nueva sale bien (pura opcionalidad positiva) nos marcaremos un bonito bagger contrarian,


----------



## MagicTaly (11 May 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Muy interesante el programa. Se agradece que vayáis aportando variedad.
> Dos comentarios/sugerencias:
> - Entrad más al trapo a debatir cuando uno está exponiendo una empresa, su manera de invertir, etc... Siempre cedéis la palabra a uno de vosotros que se queda como "presentando" en una reunión, pero en el formato podcast está la ventaja de que podéis debatir y así defender las ideas, que es mucho más ameno para el oyente.
> - Podríais algún día traer una empresa que hayáis considerado entrar seriamente y que al final la hayáis descartado. Casi tan jodido como saber dónde invertir es saber dónde no meterse cuando todo el mundo te lo pinta como la gallina de los huevos de oro.
> ...



Gracias por compartir tu experiencia!

Lo que se me ocurre es que dado que la planta está muy cerca de la costa. Igual que han tirado la tubería, han tirado también electricidad a la costa y al final la planta funciona con energía verde de la costa... + los molinillos y placas para dar el pego... Como dicen los cracks, la idea es ser empresa "verde"


----------



## javapow (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues los resultados de ADES han sido una sacadita enorme. A nivel de cash sano están por encima de mi estimación anterior, y además la parte que no es RC ya está en breakeven.
> 
> Me jode MUCHO que hoy se va a disparar, porque quería cargar y doblar apuesta a estos precios de mierda. Y además descubrí que la tengo en el ISA. Si hoy por una brujería la acción no subiera, o incluso bajara, sería la persona más feliz del mundo, pero lamentablemente me da que se dispara. Al menos puedo decir que parece que tuve razón con mi tesis



Tengo una preguntilla para cuando pasa esto.
Independientemente de si el resultado es bueno o malo (algo te puedes intuir), según tu experiencia, ¿es adecuado meter algo el día de antes por si las moscas?
Partiendo de que la empresa no esté sobrevalorada, si la empresa es poco conocida su cotización no se verá muy afectada (para lo bueno y para lo malo) pero como sea medianamente conocida te tiran el valor para arriba como asnos y luego te sale caro entrar porque la gente pillada no vende.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues los resultados de ADES han sido una sacadita enorme. A nivel de cash sano están por encima de mi estimación anterior, y además la parte que no es RC ya está en breakeven.
> 
> Me jode MUCHO que hoy se va a disparar, porque quería cargar y doblar apuesta a estos precios de mierda. Y además descubrí que la tengo en el ISA. Si hoy por una brujería la acción no subiera, o incluso bajara, sería la persona más feliz del mundo, pero lamentablemente me da que se dispara. Al menos puedo decir que parece que tuve razón con mi tesis



Viendo como están hoy los mercados es bastante factible que de subir no suba mucho, dicho esto, creo que si está entorno a los 5 pavos le voy a meter un paquete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Tengo una preguntilla para cuando pasa esto.
> Independientemente de si el resultado es bueno o malo (algo te puedes intuir), según tu experiencia, ¿es adecuado meter algo el día de antes por si las moscas?
> Partiendo de que la empresa no esté sobrevalorada, si la empresa es poco conocida su cotización no se verá muy afectada (para lo bueno y para lo malo) pero como sea medianamente conocida te tiran el valor para arriba como asnos y luego te sale caro entrar porque la gente pillada no vende.




Para mi depende si ya llevo una carga o no. Si llevo una carga, me gusta esperar a resultados y confirmar lo que necesite confirmación. Si no llevo carga y pinta muy bien e intuyo que los resultados van a ser buenísimos, pues entonces me la puedo jugar a entrar antes de los resultados, si pienso que puede dispararse una vez presenten


----------



## javapow (11 May 2021)

Hace dos semanas estaba a 5, tampoco está tan mal la cosa


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Tengo el presentimiento (y la esperanza!) De que si esta semana no se dispara a 6 o así, va a volver a desangrarse por debajo de 5.

Que hayan contratado abogados además de una boutique de inversión me hace pensar (intuición mía) que van a considerar vender la empresa. Creo que puede ser un fly 2.0


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Demasiada volatilidad (como siempre). Vamos a ver si presentan un cañón de resultados (como siempre)


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tengo el presentimiento (y la esperanza!) De que si esta semana no se dispara a 6 o así, va a volver a desangrarse por debajo de 5.
> 
> Que hayan contratado abogados además de una boutique de inversión me hace pensar (intuición mía) que van a considerar vender la empresa. Creo que puede ser un fly 2.0



Entonces entiendo que no vas a ampliar y que por ahora las holdeas, no?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Demasiada volatilidad (como siempre). Vamos a ver si presentan un cañón de resultados (como siempre)



Si tengo pensado ampliar en Tigr sería mejor hacerlo antes o después de la presentación de resultados?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Entonces entiendo que no vas a ampliar y que por ahora las holdeas, no?



Si se va por debajo de 5, ponle a 4.9 o menos, amplio seguro. Como digo ahora lo normal es tener 3 meses o así relativamente tranquilos, hay que ver hacia donde va la acción sin noticias/resultados


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Si tengo pensado ampliar en Tigr sería mejor hacerlo antes o después de la presentación de resultados?



Aquí no te puedo ayudar porque el mercado hace siempre lo que le sale de los cojones. Es hasta normal que empresas que presentan cuentas de mierda se disparen al presentar, o empresas que se la sacan bien sacada se hundan cuando presentan. A saber lo que hacen.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2021)

Bueno a Morses sigue entrando el más y más dinero. Explotará esta semana con los resultados? Para mí es la opción más probable


----------



## woctas (11 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno a Morses sigue entrando el más y más dinero. Explotará esta semana con los resultados? Para mí es la opción más probable



Crees que se debería vender y comprar más abajo?
Llevo morses desde los 35


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Crees que se debería vender y comprar más abajo?
> Llevo morses desde los 35



No loco!!!

Morses no se toca hasta los 300 peniques al menos (lo digo muy en serio).

Cuando hablo de explotar, me refiero HACiA ARRIBA


----------



## woctas (12 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No loco!!!
> 
> Morses no se toca hasta los 300 peniques al menos (lo digo muy en serio).
> 
> Cuando hablo de explotar, me refiero HACiA ARRIBA



Ojalá llegue a los 300. 
Si baja un poquito, le cargo todo lo gordo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2021)

Acabo de vender las BATS que tenía y he usado ese dinero para comprar kistos a 167. Estamos ya en 10500 saetas!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2021)

Buffff, todas las piezas van encajando gente. Bien coño bien! Gracias a @MagicTaly por pasármelo!


----------



## Ratziel (14 May 2021)

Menos mal que de vez en cuando tenemos estas alegrías, porque vaya escabechina de cartera que llevo. QFIN -27%, TIGR -46% y DOYU -49% (y como soy gilipollas, otro -39% de regalo en Tencent). Tengo que ser gafe o algo...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (14 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Menos mal que de vez en cuando tenemos estas alegrías, porque vaya escabechina de cartera que llevo. QFIN -27%, TIGR -46% y DOYU -49% (y como soy gilipollas, otro -39% de regalo en Tencent). Tengo que ser gafe o algo...



Jajajja yo también soy gilipollas y también entré en Tencent y ahora estoy planteándome entrar en Huya ya que no quiero promediar en Douyu y Huya está prácticamente en mínimos de los últimos años. Por eso invoco a @arriba/abajo a ver que opinión le merece Huya a estos precios.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Menos mal que de vez en cuando tenemos estas alegrías, porque vaya escabechina de cartera que llevo. QFIN -27%, TIGR -46% y DOYU -49% (y como soy gilipollas, otro -39% de regalo en Tencent). Tengo que ser gafe o algo...




Siento mucho que estés con estas pérdidas. Sinceramente te toco un mal momento de mercado porque lo de DOYU se puede entender (resultados reguleros y problemas con la fusión) pero qfin, FiNV, Tigr, tencent, baba etc...son emoresas que van como cañones. Simplemente han decidido que todo lo que sea chino tiene que bajar al infierno. Yo qfin o FiNV por ejemplo no las llevo en perdidas ni mucho menos, porque entre a precios ridículos, pero en fin desde sus máximos hasta ahora he dejado de ganar un pastón enorme. Y con Tigr ya ni te digo.

Paciencia y poner mucha atención en los resultados trimestrales (que os agradezco si vais poniendo aquí cuando salgan, que yo no soy de mirarlo muy encima). Poco más puedo recomendar.

Por otro lado parece que la Morsita quiere arrancar, pero le falta romper con claridad los niveles actuales


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Jajajja yo también soy gilipollas y también entré en Tencent y ahora estoy planteándome entrar en Huya ya que no quiero promediar en Douyu y Huya está prácticamente en mínimos de los últimos años. Por eso invoco a @arriba/abajo a ver que opinión le merece Huya a estos precios.



Huya tiene algo más de calidad que Doyu. En DOYU se jugaba la parte de la fusión que obviamente si salía bien le daba un upside mayor que a huya...para acabar teniendo acciones de huya tras lfusion.

Invoco a @Value porque él tiene la teoría de que si se cancela la fusión, huya se dispararía y Doyu bajaría. Lo veo posible si eso se diera, pero esto es la bolsa, Who knows


----------



## BABY (14 May 2021)

Dentro de Kistos con 7000 acciones. Avanti!


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Dentro de Kistos con 7000 acciones. Avanti!



La semana que viene me pongo el objetivo de acabar de comprar a dos manos. Luego yaz palomitas y a disfrutar


----------



## Value (15 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Menos mal que de vez en cuando tenemos estas alegrías, porque vaya escabechina de cartera que llevo. QFIN -27%, TIGR -46% y DOYU -49% (y como soy gilipollas, otro -39% de regalo en Tencent). Tengo que ser gafe o algo...



Le están dando durísimo a todo lo chino estas últimas semanas.

Para mi personalmente muy muy doloroso lo de FINV y DOYU. Yo lo que he hecho ha sido abrir posición en HUYA cuando perdió los 15, de esta manera me "cubro" si al final nos joden el merger con DOYU porque considero que HUYA tiene más calidad. 

Sigo bullish en lineas generales con el sector streaming/gaming pero no creo ya que amplie más, se quedarán las acciones ahí ya que lo del merger las cotizaciones actuales te dicen que se da por hecho que el regulador lo terminará bloqueando (aunque no hay noticias fiables)

Sin más, un hold doloroso porque hace no tanto teníamos DOYU en los 20 y HUYA en los 30$.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2021)

Por cierto mañana toca repaso de ADES, que hay que intentar ir siguiendo las empresas, no se pueden sacar dos o tres nuevas cada semana porque al final acabamos poniendo basura. 

La semana que viene si que probablemente tengamos algo nuevo


----------



## nololeo (16 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La semana que viene me pongo el objetivo de acabar de comprar a dos manos. Luego yaz palomitas y a disfrutar



creo que lo he leído en este hilo, que la habían quitado en Degiro, no la encuentro.

sigo 2 ó 3 del foro, y no me acuerdo en cual.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> creo que lo he leído en este hilo, que la habían quitado en Degiro, no la encuentro.
> 
> sigo 2 ó 3 del foro, y no me acuerdo en cual.



Si, en degiro está caput


----------



## Keyless (16 May 2021)

Acabo de conseguir que la suban a Openbank
tanto Kistos, Novo, ADES, y varias de las que se habla en el foro
eso no quita para que Openbank sea un Brokers que te cobra por respirar...


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> Acabo de conseguir que la suban a Openbank
> tanto Kistos, Novo, ADES, y varias de las que se habla en el foro
> eso no quita para que Openbank sea un Brokers que te cobra por respirar...



Que bien curro! Seguro que a gente de Openbank le ayuda tener esas empresas. Aún así deberías pensar en cambiarte de broker. Si te.interesan las empresas que presentamos y demás, quizás te deberías plantear IB o al menos degiro


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)

Hoy en Momentum vamos a hacer una cosa un poco diferente. Vamos a dejar que la gente que está viéndonos en directo escriba nombres de empresas que les gustaría que analicemos, elegiremos una y la analizaremos en directo durante 10 minutos o así así que si tenéis alguna cosita por ahí, alguna joyita buena (no me traigáis iberdolas o telefónicas o bancos españoles!!!) Es una oportunidad perfecta para que quizás le podamos echar un vistazo


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)

Empezamos!!! pedazo programa hoy!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)




----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

Bueno señores, la Morsita sigue lenta pero segura.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Hoy presentan resultados Tigr y miércoles Futu y Finv que creo que varios las llevan por aquí



FiNV presenta la semana que viene, el 25. Y de TIGR no vi nada de que presente hoy, y normalmente lo hace unos días después de futu


----------



## juanmas (17 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno señores, la Morsita sigue lenta pero segura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 661000



A ver al cierre. Mucho intradia con recogida beneficios al final de la sesión. Siempre la misma música. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bientop (17 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> FiNV presenta la semana que viene, el 25. Y de TIGR no vi nada de que presente hoy, y normalmente lo hace unos días después de futu



Pues si, tienen mal los datos en la app de investing


----------



## juanmas (17 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Pues si, tienen mal los datos en la app de investing



*Finvolution presenta resultados Q1 25/5 08:00EST (14:00LT ES)** IR FINV

TIGR presentó Q4 el 26 de marzo y supuestamente debería presentar Q1 el 26 junio aprox. En la página del Nasdaq ponen el 27/5 como fecha presentación resultados Q1, la información es muy probablemente errónea. En IR de TIGR no hay comunicación sobre la fecha resultados.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> *Finvolution presenta resultados Q1 25/5 08:00EST (14:00LT ES)** IR FINV
> 
> TIGR presentó Q4 el 26 de marzo y supuestamente debería presentar Q1 el 26 junio aprox. En la página del Nasdaq ponen el 27/5 como fecha presentación resultados Q1, la información es muy probablemente errónea. En IR de TIGR no hay comunicación sobre la fecha resultados.*



Presentan antes del 26 de Junio seguro. Piensa que los de Q4, como se juntan con los anuales, siempre son los que tardan más en presentarse en todas las empresas. Eso hace que entre resultados de Q4 y Q1 no haya 3 meses aproximados como con otros trimestres, sino que muchas veces baje incluso a dos meses


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

Y por cierto mañana presenta Doyu que me acaba de llegar un email de IB


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

Vendidas las qiwis que tenia. Con el ecodividendo que cobre más lo que subieron desde mi precio de compra les saque 400 dólares o así. No es mucho pero no estaba cómodo con esta posición y además tengo el objetivo esta semana de vender y estar algo más en liquidez, que estoy bastante invertido ahora mismo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (18 May 2021)

DouYu International Holdings Limited Reports First Quarter 2021 | DOYU Stock News


DouYu International Holdings Limited (




www.stocktitan.net





malejos los resultados de Doyu , cae en la pre . No me extrañaría que se fuera a mínimos históricos lo mismo le meto algo ahí , aunque prefiero los mínimos de huya .


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (18 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> DouYu International Holdings Limited Reports First Quarter 2021 | DOYU Stock News
> 
> 
> DouYu International Holdings Limited (
> ...



Pues los resultados de Huya son mejores así que dudo que se vaya a mínimos


----------



## Ratziel (18 May 2021)

Me he hecho cuenta en Interactive Brokers para pillar Kistos, y vaya Kristos, todo advertencias por todos lados y total que desde ayer no logro comprar. Está la orden ahí quieta y no hay manera.


----------



## javapow (18 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vendidas las qiwis que tenia. Con el ecodividendo que cobre más lo que subieron desde mi precio de compra les saque 400 dólares o así. No es mucho pero no estaba cómodo con esta posición y además tengo el objetivo esta semana de vender y estar algo más en liquidez, que estoy bastante invertido ahora mismo



All in a Kistos


----------



## Value (18 May 2021)

Con HUYA y DOYU interesa más lo que digan sobre el merger que los resultados en si. 

Los de DOYU han sido un poco meh y los de HUYA algo mejor pero tampoco para tirar cohetes. Sin merger no hay paraíso!


----------



## RockLobster (18 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues los resultados de Huya son mejores así que dudo que se vaya a mínimos



Varios usuarios hemos visto que Kistos solo procesa ordenes al abrir mercado y cerrar mercado...

Probablemente se realice tu orden esta tarde si la has dejado ahi


----------



## JJ81 (18 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Me he hecho cuenta en Interactive Brokers para pillar Kistos, y vaya Kristos, todo advertencias por todos lados y total que desde ayer no logro comprar. Está la orden ahí quieta y no hay manera.



Lo mismo me ha pasado, me abrí una cuenta en IB la semana pasada, y entre que me llega la transferencia de efectivo y el movimiento de cartera aquí ando de pelea.

Ayer no hubo manera, ni con el mercado abierto ni cuando cerró, ya sea porque no controlo el interactive brokers o porque algo fallaba. Hoy puse 2 ó 3 ordenes con limit (ampliando el limit para que entrasen) y mierda para mi, que si color azul, que si color azul oscuro, que si color verde....al final se me hincharon las pelotas y la puse a mercado. Dentro a 1,80 y ya ire ampliando conforme aumente mi liquidez. Si sale bien la jugada te mando una caja de vino de Jerez capi


----------



## Ai1b2 (18 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vendidas las qiwis que tenia. Con el ecodividendo que cobre más lo que subieron desde mi precio de compra les saque 400 dólares o así. No es mucho pero no estaba cómodo con esta posición y además tengo el objetivo esta semana de vender y estar algo más en liquidez, que estoy bastante invertido ahora mismo



No eres el único con miedo en con el qiwi, la zaks también recomida vender



Otras aplicaciones estiman un gran descenso de las gancias


Y están reduciendo personal


Y además es Rusia. 

Pero aún con todo esto tiene ha bajado desde más de 20, un per bajo y poca deuda en un sector que puede tener futuro( en contra a la predicción) . 

Cual crees que son los riesgos ? Que estas viendo tu? 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> No eres el único con miedo en con el qiwi, la zaks también recomida vender
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 661927
> 
> ...



Mi primer consejo es que no te fijes mucho en esas paginas que ponen info automatizada, fallan más que una escopeta de feria.

Que veo en Qiwi? Qiwi está baratisima y en circunstancias normales es un no brainer estar dentro pero hay cosas que me tiran para atrás:

1. Los jefazos no han hecho nada para defender al accionista. Mismo dividendo, ausencia de recompras, todo igual que cuando estaba a 20 pavos. No me importa quedarme en empresas a precios deprimidos si se que los jefazos están aprovechando esa situación para añadir valor a largo plazo. No es el caso con Qiwi

2. Una parte fundamental de su negocio, el cash cow, es ser la plataforma de pagos para el negocio de apuestas en rusia. Solo hay dos empresas en rusia que lo hacen, ellos y otros. El problema es que una nueva regulación establece que a partir de septiembre solo puede quedar una. En septiembre se sabrá cual es. Si Qiwi no es la elegida, es un palo gordo para la empresa

3. Biden en la casa blanca. Tener cosas rusas es mala idea. Precisamente por eso me salí en su momento de gazprom, la cual había comprado en minimisimos. Me quedo solo con globaltrans precisamente por el punto 1 que aquí expongo. 

4. Posible marejada a la vista. Ahora mismo estoy muy invertido y creo que no es mala idea desinvertir un poco y quedarse a la espera. De lo que tengo para desinvertir Qiwi es lo que mejor me cuadraba, junto a la poda que le metí hoy a las Zim, así que era una decisión muy lógica desde el punto de vista de la gestión global de mi cartera


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2021)

Vendidas 100 ZIM a 42.4

Me quedo otras 200 con la idea de venderlas a 50 o así. Buena semana de desapalanque está quedando


----------



## Ai1b2 (18 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mi primer consejo es que no te fijes mucho en esas paginas que ponen info automatizada, fallan más que una escopeta de feria.
> 
> Que veo en Qiwi? Qiwi está baratisima y en circunstancias normales es un no brainer estar dentro pero hay cosas que me tiran para atrás:
> 
> ...



Gracias por compartir tus impresiones con nosotros. Y además de forma tan clara y extensa.
El punto dos me parece muy importante y un aviso para todos que estamos aun en qiwi

Por otro lado ¿ esta tipo información salen en los informes trimestrales o noticias o como os llega?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Gracias por compartir tus impresiones con nosotros. Y además de forma tan clara y extensa.
> El punto dos me parece muy importante y un aviso para todos que estamos aun en qiwi
> 
> Por otro lado ¿ esta tipo información salen en los informes trimestrales o noticias o como os llega?



Este tipo de información sale en los informes trimestrales y anuales y especialmente se aprende mucho en las llamadas con inversores de cuando presentan resultados. Al final de la presentación hay analistas que les preguntan cosas y ahí te enteras de muchísimas cosas. Cómo ves en cualquier empresa no se puede uno meter con datos de X página que te dicen que en 2025 van a ganar no se qué o qué les pasa no se cuanto. Hay que sacar el pico y la pala y ponerse a echarle horas como un cabron.

Yo diría que esto es 30% conocimientos, 30% esfuerzo (horas picando piedra), 20% talento y 20% suerte. 

Hay gente que carece de casi todo pero con la suerte (especialmente en periodos cortos de tiempo) le basta. Eso se da en mercados alcistas. Pero esto es como el casino, cuantas más tiradas,.más fácil, por probabilidad matemática, que el dinero vaya a la banca. Esto es lo mismo. Así que formación y esfuerzo. Poco más se puede hacer (bueno también se puede copiar a la gente, pero para hacerlo hace falta al menos el conocimiento...que se adquiere de cero con esfuerzo!)


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2021)

Madre mia menuda sacada los resultados de FUTU. Ya están con un beneficio neto trimestral de 150 millones de dólares. Ahora entendéis cuando os insisto tanto con la necesidad de entender el concepto de apalancamiento óperacional y como las empresas que están en el punto de entrar en beneficios no se pueden medir de forma tan sencilla por PER. 

Lo normal es que TIGR siga la senda con sus resultados la semana que viene. Ojo no pase TIGR de ser empresa growth a ser value Como siga sin subir y se casque unos resultados brutales


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2021)

Joder Morses ahora sube TODOS los días. Está entrando una cantidad de smart money acojonante. Aunque para smart, los que cargamos como cerdos a 36/40/50 peniques!!!


----------



## juanmas (19 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Me he hecho cuenta en Interactive Brokers para pillar Kistos, y vaya Kristos, todo advertencias por todos lados y total que desde ayer no logro comprar. Está la orden ahí quieta y no hay manera.



Creo que alguien ya ha comentado por aquí que durante la jornada no es fácil entrar a KIST desde IBKR. Te explico com lo he hecho yo en un par de ocasiones, la última esta mañana en la apertura.

No tengo contratados datos de mercado LSE en IBKR, para un par de movimientos no interesa. 
Miro la cotización y la tendencia en cualquier página financiera.
Antes del cierre pongo orden de compra algo por debajo de mercado, si al cierre no ha entrado la operación decae. En este caso, renuevo la orden con valor = cierre-2pts. Por experiencia las últimas jornadas KIST abre más bajo del cierre y cierra más bajo del precio medio operado en la jornada bursátil.

Espero que te sirva, mi última entrada, esta mañana 2000 a 178GBX. He sido bastante idiota no cargando fuerte cuando debía y ahora pago el precio.

Ahí se quedan mis 4000 KIST hasta que el Q10 largue papelillos verdes por el manifold allá por 2023.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2021)

Yo he cerrado posición en KISTOS hoy con 16500 acciones en total. I put my money where my mouth is!!!


----------



## Ratziel (19 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo he cerrado posición en KISTOS hoy con 16500 acciones en total. I put my money where my mouth is!!!



¿Por qué has cerrado?


----------



## herodes2 (19 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Creo que alguien ya ha comentado por aquí que durante la jornada no es fácil entrar a KIST desde IBKR. Te explico com lo he hecho yo en un par de ocasiones, la última esta mañana en la apertura.
> 
> No tengo contratados datos de mercado LSE en IBKR, para un par de movimientos no interesa.
> Miro la cotización y la tendencia en cualquier página financiera.
> ...



Para valores que no mueven mucho volumen como Kistos u otros suelo utilizar Boursorama que tiene un retraso de 15 minutos pero vas viendo las horquillas, el volumen y las últimas operaciones, lo que es muy útil en este tipo de valores para entrar o salir.





__





KISTOS Cours Action KIST, Cotation Bourse LSE - Boursorama


Le cours de l'action KISTOS KIST sur Boursorama : historique de la cotation sur LSE, graphique, actualités, consensus des analystes et informations boursières




www.boursorama.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Por qué has cerrado?



Porque 16500 ya es una barbaridad, un 18% de mi cartera o así a ojimetro. Y porque no tengo además más sitio en el isa, y esta acción no es para llevar fuera del ISA.

Edito para decir que a cerrar me refiero con noconorar más en el corto plazo, no que las haya vendido. Las KISTOS no se venden NUNCA. Es una norma facilísima de seguir


----------



## herodes2 (20 May 2021)

Estaba echando un vistazo a Morses y veo que ha repartido este año en dividendos 0,02+0,02+0,03 anunciados para junio y faltaría otro para completar los 0,10 peniques que tiene previsto repartir la empresa este 2021, esto da una rentabilidad de un 20% a los precios que las llevamos por aquí más las subidas añadidas y encima en UK con muy poca retención; esto es para dejarlas dormir, que barbaridad!!


----------



## pedro.rgo (20 May 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Estaba echando un vistazo a Morses y veo que ha repartido este año en dividendos 0,02+0,02+0,03 anunciados para junio y faltaría otro para completar los 0,10 peniques que tiene previsto repartir la empresa este 2021, esto da una rentabilidad de un 20% a los precios que las llevamos por aquí más las subidas añadidas y encima en UK con muy poca retención; esto es para dejarlas dormir, que barbaridad!!



Creo que Morses en 2021 lleva dos dividendos de 1 penique cada uno y tiene aprobado otro de 2 peniques para julio


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (20 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porque 16500 ya es una barbaridad, un 18% de mi cartera o así a ojimetro. Y porque no tengo además más sitio en el isa, y esta acción no es para llevar fuera del ISA.
> 
> Edito para decir que a cerrar me refiero con noconorar más en el corto plazo, no que las haya vendido. Las KISTOS no se venden NUNCA. Es una norma facilísima de seguir



Joder 30.000 € , casi el 20% .tu que metías solo unos pocos de miles a pibones como Tigr o qfin , si que confiáis en O.F .


herodes2 dijo:


> Estaba echando un vistazo a Morses y veo que ha repartido este año en dividendos 0,02+0,02+0,03 anunciados para junio y faltaría otro para completar los 0,10 peniques que tiene previsto repartir la empresa este 2021, esto da una rentabilidad de un 20% a los precios que las llevamos por aquí más las subidas añadidas y encima en UK con muy poca retención; esto es para dejarlas dormir, que barbaridad!!



Dos de uno hasta el momento , busca la información en su web que es donde encontrarás la info fiable , ni Investing ni stockopedias


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Joder 30.000 € , casi el 20% .tu que metías solo unos pocos de miles a pibones como Tigr o qfin , si que confiáis en O.F .
> 
> Dos de uno hasta el momento , busca la información en su web que es donde encontrarás la info fiable , ni Investing ni stockopedias



Tigr, qfin, FiNV y demás metía un standard de 5k dólares aprox. Al montar una cartera de primeras es mucho más difícil distribuir la pasta. Una vez la tienes al 80% como ahora, hacer capital allocation es mucho más fácil. Ya te digo yo que si FiNV estuviera ahora a 2 pavos como cuando compre, le metía 20/30 mil euros sin problemas, pero ahora está a casi 8 así que es lo que hay jajaja


----------



## herodes2 (20 May 2021)

Dos de uno hasta el momento , busca la información en su web que es donde encontrarás la info fiable , ni Investing ni stockopedias
[/QUOTE]
Sip, error mío fiándome de Investing, deben de redondear hacia arriba, que poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2021)

Morses va de puta madre, no seáis ansias. Hay que dejar que se cocine a fuego lento la parte digital y cuando esa parte salga de pérdidas y simplemente se quede a cero, se va a disparar la acción, en plan por encima de cien. Mejor subidas piano piano con sus divis decentes a subidas burbujeada en vertical


----------



## woctas (20 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morses va de puta madre, no seáis ansias. Hay que dejar que se cocine a fuego lento la parte digital y cuando esa parte salga de pérdidas y simplemente se quede a cero, se va a disparar la acción, en plan por encima de cien. Mejor subidas piano piano con sus divis decentes a subidas burbujeada en vertical



Crees que podra bajar otra vez a los 40-45 para cargar más?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Crees que podra bajar otra vez a los 40-45 para cargar más?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La lógica dice que no, porque sinceramente las perspectivas no paran de mejorar. Pero esto es la bolsa así que, Who knows!!!


----------



## BABY (20 May 2021)

ADES subiendo fuerte hoy.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2021)

Lo que ADES nos da que Momentum nos lo bendiga


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (20 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 663993
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la cagué al no ampliar alrededor de 5, no creo que vuelva a esos niveles. Al menos en Morses sí que aproveché los 50 para cargar más, así que algo es algo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> la cagué al no ampliar alrededor de 5, no creo que vuelva a esos niveles. Al menos en Morses sí que aproveché los 50 para cargar más, así que algo es algo...



Si estas aún dentro, just relax and enjoy the ride!


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 May 2021)

Bueno gente que sepáis que para la semana que viene traeré una joyita nueva...


----------



## aburrevacas (24 May 2021)

hola gente , quiero entrar en kistos , en degiro la pedi y no me la dan , en ing , tampoco asique se la pedi a mi banco habitual y me lo a aceptado , eso si las ordenes solo por telefono , pues bien solicite entrar y me dicen que esta a 180 , digo seran peniques y me dice e nose seran euros, claro la diferencia de meter 1000 aciones a 2€ a 10 acciones mas o menos a 180€ . 
son 180 peniques no? osea unos 2 pavoss? o estoy equivocado??


----------



## herodes2 (24 May 2021)

Si, son 180 peniques. El conversor de moneda me da 2,09€


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> hola gente , quiero entrar en kistos , en degiro la pedi y no me la dan , en ing , tampoco asique se la pedi a mi banco habitual y me lo a aceptado , eso si las ordenes solo por telefono , pues bien solicite entrar y me dicen que esta a 180 , digo seran peniques y me dice e nose seran euros, claro la diferencia de meter 1000 aciones a 2€ a 10 acciones mas o menos a 180€ .
> son 180 peniques no? osea unos 2 pavoss? o estoy equivocado??



Es en peniques, si. Da miedo que el tío que te las vende por teléfono te diga "será en euros eso" 

Auténtico pavor

Yo no sé cómo no os hacéis IB y a tomar por culo. Quizás el tema de la declaración en España, que al parecer es un rollo con IB? Yo como estoy en UK no tengo que rendir cuentas y lidiar con el disco español por suerte


----------



## Nefersen (24 May 2021)

¿Tenéis algún programa analizando Palantir?

¿Por qué si todo el mundo piensa que va a ser el próximo Microsoft ha bajado a 20$?


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Tenéis algún programa analizando Palantir?
> 
> ¿Por qué si todo el mundo piensa que va a ser el próximo Microsoft ha bajado a 20$?



Quizás porque Microsoft ya es Microsoft y gana una tonelada de dinero al ser Microsoft y Palantir es simplemente una empresa quemando cientos de millones de dólares al trimestre que solo se sustenta en que la gente dice que va a ser el nuevo Microsoft?


----------



## Nefersen (24 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Quizás porque Microsoft ya es Microsoft y gana una tonelada de dinero al ser Microsoft y Palantir es simplemente una empresa quemando cientos de millones de dólares al trimestre que solo se sustenta en que la gente dice que va a ser el nuevo Microsoft?



¿No le ves futuro? 
Utube está lleno de gente promocionándolo. Cathie Wood la tiene en cartera y cada vez compra más. Ha vendido Tesla para comprar Palantir.


----------



## RockLobster (24 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Tenéis algún programa analizando Palantir?
> 
> ¿Por qué si todo el mundo piensa que va a ser el próximo Microsoft ha bajado a 20$?



Palantir no tiene un sistema operativo o un servicio cloud, Una red comercial qué abarca medio planeta, Una consola Como la xbox y otras 50 lineas de negocio.

Esa gente qué dice qué es "el nuevo Microsoft" sabe a qué se dedica Microsoft...o Palantir?

Por qué la Ultima vez qué mire Palantir era Una empresa de analisis de datos Glorificada.


----------



## bientop (24 May 2021)

Cuando Facebook salió a bolsa ya era un meme stock? Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

Bueno hoy ha pasado una jugada que es mitiquisima en acciones con mucha volatilidad. ADES la han hundido un 10% en el inicio de la sesión para barrer todos los stops (por dios no seáis parguelas y pongáis stops en acciones con tanta volatilidad!!) Y quedarse con todo el papel posible. Una vez hecho eso han subido la acción para arriba y a seguir.

Que puta es la bolsa macho


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 May 2021)

Robaperismo everywhere. Se quedan las acciones de los parguelas al inicio de sesión, y ya ni se cortan y acaban en positivo.


----------



## Manolito-14 (24 May 2021)

Una pregunta kistera de concepto que se me viene a la cabeza. Yo la tengo con otro broker...pero un colega la tiene con degiro como muchos de vosotros...
Mi pregunta es cómo pueden mantenerla sin cerrar posiciones? Es decir ...mi colega la mantiene, y en teoria la puede vender...pero a quién, si ya no se puede comprar en ese broker??

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ai1b2 (24 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Una pregunta kistera de concepto que se me viene a la cabeza. Yo la tengo con otro broker...pero un colega la tiene con degiro como muchos de vosotros...
> Mi pregunta es cómo pueden mantenerla sin cerrar posiciones? Es decir ...mi colega la mantiene, y en teoria la puede vender...pero a quién, si ya no se puede comprar en ese broker??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Se vende en el mercado o bolsa (en este caso la de Londres )a otro inversor , el broker solo es tu intermediario en el mercado


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Una pregunta kistera de concepto que se me viene a la cabeza. Yo la tengo con otro broker...pero un colega la tiene con degiro como muchos de vosotros...
> Mi pregunta es cómo pueden mantenerla sin cerrar posiciones? Es decir ...mi colega la mantiene, y en teoria la puede vender...pero a quién, si ya no se puede comprar en ese broker??
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



El broker es un intermediario como dice @Ai1b2 . Las acciones se negocian entre particulares, lo que hace el broker es darte facilidades para que esa negociación sea más rápida, barata y eficiente. Imagina comprar parte de una empresa (las acciones son eso el fin y al cabo) y tener que ir ante notario a firmar contratos y demás... Si estuvieramos hablando de CFDs u otros productos sintéticos la cosa cambia y el broker pasa a ser un "market maker". Pero bueno, esos productos no los debería tocar nadie, mucho menos los minoritarios como nosotros.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (25 May 2021)

https://ir.itiger.com/static-files/1ea0fd7d-ae5d-476b-ad5a-1305603ebf9c



muy buenos los resultados.


----------



## Value (25 May 2021)

No es que dé problemas en sí, es que solo te entran las ordenes a ceirtas horas (en apertura, a las 11.00, a las 15.00 y a las 17.30) si tienes la orden colocada antes de esos puntos puedes comprar sin problemas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Señores, el tito arriba os dijo que FINV se la iba a sacar en estos resultados. Y el Capi os dijo que el pollazo con los resultados podía ser épico.

Espero que alguno tuviera las orejas tiesas y disfrute del día hoy


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Y madre mia los de TIGR que puta barbaridad. Ya estoy a PER 8 a mi precio de entrada. Creciendo al 255% anual (habéis leído bien). En un trimestre será ya PER 5 o menos. Si es que voy a acabar comprando MAS en vez de vender joder, a estos precios de mierda


----------



## Mig29 (25 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Señores, el tito arriba os dijo que FINV se la iba a sacar en estos resultados. Y el Capi os dijo que el pollazo con los resultados podía ser épico.
> 
> Espero que alguno tuviera las orejas tiesas y disfrute del día hoy



Yo hice entrada siguiendo vuestro consejo, que no solo hay que escuchar los consejos, también hay que salir a torear.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo hice entrada siguiendo vuestro consejo, que no solo hay que escuchar los consejos, también hay que salir a torear.



Pues ahora a disfrutar hermano! Dale un saludo grande a tu padre de mi parte!!!!


----------



## Mig29 (25 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues ahora a disfrutar hermano! Dale un saludo grande a tu padre de mi parte!!!!



Lo hare! Vamos, de hecho hemos entrado los 2 jajaja, tiene ganas de movimiento.


----------



## De0a100 (25 May 2021)

TIGR en los resultados anteriores abrió con un +10 y terminó la sesión con un -15.( Cifras de memoria) Y al día siguiente tb bajo 2 dígitos...
Fue incomprensible. A ver qué ocurre hoy.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> TIGR en los resultados anteriores abrió con un +10 y terminó la sesión con un -15.( Cifras de memoria) Y al día siguiente tb bajo 2 dígitos...
> Fue incomprensible. A ver qué ocurre hoy.



Si eso pasa, yo compro MAS (y mira que las llevo a 5.5 y no tengo necesidad)


----------



## Tiemblos (25 May 2021)

Rocket mode on


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (25 May 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> TIGR en los resultados anteriores abrió con un +10 y terminó la sesión con un -15.( Cifras de memoria) Y al día siguiente tb bajo 2 dígitos...
> Fue incomprensible. A ver qué ocurre hoy.



Entonces les estaban dando caña al nasdaq y en especial a las chinas . Mal momentum . Aunque mira hoy finv y lo que ha hecho qfin.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Entonces les estaban dando caña al nasdaq y en especial a las chinas . Mal momentum . Aunque mira hoy finv y lo que ha hecho qfin.



Lo de FINV tiene una explicación que se me ocurra. Luego os cuento


----------



## bientop (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de FINV tiene una explicación que se me ocurra. Luego os cuento



Crees que había demasiada gente queriendo dar el pelotazo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Crees que había demasiada gente queriendo dar el pelotazo?



FINV tiene como principal accionista a un hedge fund asiático que tenía como un 15% o mas de la empresa. Lo curioso de este fondo es que durante mucho tiempo FINV ha sido su única inversión...

En meses anteriores habian bajado su participación ligeramente. A mi me da la sensación que está gente ha aprovechado el enorme volumen que se ha movido hoy para sacar el máximo papel posible. Esto lo hacen un día normal y te la hunden un 15/20% pero haciéndolo hoy con tanto interés comprador por los pedazo resultados, pues pueden mitigarlo 

Tendremos que estar atentos y ver si siguen descargando. Si lo hacen fuerte y hunden la acción a 6 dolares o algo así, es señal de compra CLARISIMA.

Hoy sin esto que os cuento se hubiese comido un +15/20%, solo tenéis que ver a TIGR

Lo más importante aquí es que los resultados han sido brutales, así que no hay prisa para salirse, en absoluto. Lo normal es que los de QFIN sean buenísimos tambien


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 May 2021)

Es una operativa cusisuicida , quiero pensar que tenían acceso a info privilegiada de primera línea de la empresa y que les daba respaldo a esa operativa . No conocía de ello , de saberlo le hubiese dado un + extra a Finv.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Es una operativa cusisuicida , quiero pensar que tenían acceso a info privilegiada de primera línea de la empresa y que les daba respaldo a esa operativa . No conocía de ello , de saberlo le hubiese dado un + extra a Finv.



El que es suicida exactamente? Y quien tenía acceso a información privilegiada y de qué empresa? Yo de FINV? Perdona que ando un poco perdido con tu respuesta. Un saludo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El que es suicida exactamente? Y quien tenía acceso a información privilegiada y de qué empresa? Yo de FINV? Perdona que ando un poco perdido con tu respuesta. Un saludo



Hablamos del fondo ese que nos has comentado, no de ti .
Suicida/kamikace su inexistente diversificación . Todo a una.
Solo entendible si tienen un convencimiento total de su evolución positiva , ordenes de magnitud por encima del tuyo por kistos , porque por ejemplo se muevan dentro de la empresa y tengan datos de primera mano.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Hablamos del fondo ese que nos has comentado, no de ti .
> Suicida/kamikace su inexistente diversificación . Todo a una.
> Solo entendible si tienen un convencimiento total de su evolución positiva , ordenes de magnitud por encima del tuyo por kistos , porque por ejemplo se muevan dentro de la empresa y tengan datos de primera mano.



Ah vale, si, joder, totalmente. 

El tío llevaba largo QFIN y FINV y es curioso porque es como que odia el growth "no limpito" como lo llamamos nosotros, y estaba corto en muchas de las de archegos, y ahí hizo un pastón. Pero luego una vez cerro eso su única posición era FINV.

Y claro el problema es que si hay gente que le podemos pasta o simplemente él quiere invertir en otro lado, no le queda otra que vender de las acciones de FINV.

Si no fuera tan perezoso iría mirando cómo va vendiendo. Si a alguien le interesa y quiere hacer el curro de mirarlo y ponerlo aquí, pues paso el nombre del fondo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 May 2021)

yo creo que con solo saber este dato ya tenemos suficiente, así podemos aprovechar los díps si los hubiera y no desperdiciarlos pensando en motivos chungos como ak , corruptelas, ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> yo creo que con solo saber este dato ya tenemos suficiente, así podemos aprovechar los díps si los hubiera y no desperdiciarlos pensando en motivos chungos como ak , corruptelas, ...



Exacto, yo pienso lo mismo. Yo tengo 2300 a 2 dolares y no solo no pienso en vender sino que si baja a 6 voy a comprar MAS. Aún así no creo que baje a ese nivel, lo de ayer fue muy calculado y bien pensado aprovechando los buenos resultados.

Lo que tengo claro después de revisar los resultados y escuchar la call on analistas es que no voy a vender ni una acción, incluso a 10 dolares. Tenemos aquí un cañón tremendo que yo creo que ni nos damos cuenta ahora mismo de lo bueno que es.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Esta no se cansa


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esta no se cansa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 669201



es un escándalo, y a 5 que estaba hace nada...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> es un escándalo, y a 5 que estaba hace nada...



Yo me planteaba vender a 10, pero no sé qué hacer la verdad. Quizás si sube en algún momento en vertical (más aun) vender y dejarme la en seguimiento y si bajara de ahí a 8 o algo así (todo hipótesis I know) plantearme volver. 

Lo que está claro es que los 5/6/7 yo creo que quizás no los veamos ya más (y con razon ademas)


----------



## Minadeperro (26 May 2021)

Igual que se me escapó el tren de ADES, cogí el de TIGR cuando se presentó en Momentum. Buenas alegrías nos está dando desde los resultados.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (26 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo me planteaba vender a 10, pero no sé qué hacer la verdad. Quizás si sube en algún momento en vertical (más aun) vender y dejarme la en seguimiento y si bajara de ahí a 8 o algo así (todo hipótesis I know) plantearme volver.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que los 5/6/7 yo creo que quizás no los veamos ya más (y con razon ademas)



Por ahora es un hold como una catedral. No los veremos no jajaj


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (26 May 2021)

Y Finvolution está bajando lo suyo, ojalá verla en los 6 pavos, pero no sé yo si caerá esa breva...


----------



## Pepotin (26 May 2021)

Ayer y hoy TIGR volando y FINV sin embargo, castigadita en comparación...... que le tocará mañana a QFIN?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Y Finvolution está bajando lo suyo, ojalá verla en los 6 pavos, pero no sé yo si caerá esa breva...



En los 6 bajos le tengo puesto el ojo para meterle un buen tiro. Ayer quede impresionado con la calidad de la.empresa. esta es de las que me planteo no caer en la tentación en los 10 pavos (que sería un 5x para mí) y no soltar ni una sola acción y dejarlas ahí pasar unos años a ver qué pasa, porque creo que tiene todos los mimbres para ser una empresa mucho más grande en unos años.

Si a eso le sumas que un día el mercado se de cuenta de ello y la valore a ratios decentes (un PER 15/20), te puedes ir a un 30/40x desde los 2 pavos de entrada.

Lo dicho, tengo que pensar muy bien si me juego un YOLO de no tocarla en años. Y ojo con QFIN que presenta el viernes creo, y me da que van a ser brutales, así que me tendré que sentar y echar numeros, pero quizás dejé volar a QFIN a 50 pavos o así (a cambio de jugarme el YOLO con FINV)


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Igual que se me escapó el tren de ADES, cogí el de TIGR cuando se presentó en Momentum. Buenas alegrías nos está dando desde los resultados.



Hazte a la idea que TIGR va a arrastrarse el rabo cada tres meses con cada presentación de resultados


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

Ah mira mañana, mucho mejor, así tenemos salseo.

Yo no sé que va a hacer la acción, no soy adivino, pero respecto a las cuentas, para mí sería un sorpreson que no fueran un pollazo


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Ojito con el Kaspitasso

ark ha comprado acciones prácticamente todos los días esta semana. Parece que quieren tener una posición Medio relevante en la empresa. Ese viento de cola debería subirnos la empresa


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojito con el Kaspitasso
> 
> ark ha comprado acciones prácticamente todos los días esta semana. Parece que quieren tener una posición Medio relevante en la empresa. Ese viento de cola debería subirnos la empresa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 670061



lo mismo estaba pensando jajaj, y en esta sí que recargué durante las rebajas


----------



## javapow (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojito con el Kaspitasso
> 
> ark ha comprado acciones prácticamente todos los días esta semana. Parece que quieren tener una posición Medio relevante en la empresa. Ese viento de cola debería subirnos la empresa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 670061



UUUU que bien

Una duda las barras de abajo más claras, es el volumen diario?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> UUUU que bien
> 
> Una duda las barras de abajo más claras, es el volumen diario?



Exacto, es el volumen de acciones intercambiadas es ese periodo de tiempo


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Por cierto la prima pseudocarbonera gringa sigue día sí y día también subiendo


----------



## Mig29 (27 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojito con el Kaspitasso
> 
> ark ha comprado acciones prácticamente todos los días esta semana. Parece que quieren tener una posición Medio relevante en la empresa. Ese viento de cola debería subirnos la empresa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 670061



Menudo pepino de empresa que recomendasteis, muchas más alegrías nos va a traer.
Por cierto, hoy buena subida de Finvolution, que rabia que ayer se me paso comprar otro paquete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menudo pepino de empresa que recomendasteis, muchas más alegrías nos va a traer.
> Por cierto, hoy buena subida de Finvolution, que rabia que ayer se me paso comprar otro paquete.



Tendremos que estar atentos a si ese hedge fund se pone a vender a saco FiNV o se queda tranquilo. Si es lo primero, podemos tener rebajas en el corto plazo, si es lo segundo, lo normal es que se ponga a subir despacito y con buena letra


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Empiezan a sudar un poco las manos, no os voy a engañar


----------



## BABY (27 May 2021)

Se vende a 11, no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Hombre no nos pasemos. A 50 dólares es una valoración de 1000 millones. Para llegar ahí tendría que ganar 100 millonacos y no está ni remotamente cerca de eso. A día de hoy no hay roadmap para llegar ahí, tendrían que cambiar mucho las cosas 

Yo de momento sigo con el plan de los 10 dolares


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 May 2021)

Por cierto recién sacados del horno los resultados de QFIN.

Parecen bastante buenos pero me sigue pareciendo muchísimo mejor FINV, cada vez tengo más claro soltar las QFIN y tirar al fin del mundo con las FINV y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

Cómo resumen el beneficio trimestral por acción es de 1.28 dólares. Anualizado serían 5.1 dólares aprox. Contando que siga creciendo podríamos irnos a 6 dolares o asi. Per 5 desde precio actual.

Me planteo vender a 50 que sería per 8.5/9, algo relativamente razonable.

A día de hoy FINV está más barata y es mejor en mi opinión






360 DigiTech Announces First Quarter 2021 Unaudited Financial Results | 360 DigiTech, Inc.


SHANGHAI, May 27, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- 360 DigiTech, Inc. (QFIN) (“360 DigiTech” or the “Company”), a data driven, technology empowered digital platform, today announced its unaudited financial results for the first quarter ended March 31, 2021. First Quarter 2021 Business Highlights As of




ir.360shuke.com


----------



## Nachopar (28 May 2021)

Hola buenas , que valor me recomendáis entrar y que este en buen precio y porque? Gracias , os leo pero a veces no sigo bien el hilo


----------



## Manolito-14 (28 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto recién sacados del horno los resultados de QFIN.
> 
> Parecen bastante buenos pero me sigue pareciendo muchísimo mejor FINV, cada vez tengo más claro soltar las QFIN y tirar al fin del mundo con las FINV y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> ...



Soy un novatillo en esto y fijo que me equivoco, pero para anualizar un BPA no habría que escalar el 1,28 en la operación?
Es decir: 1,28+(1,28*1,28)+(1,28*1,28*1,28)+(1,28*1,28*1,28*1,28)=7,7
En lugar del 1,28*4=5,12 que tú has calculado.
Teniendo en cuenta que estás invertido desde el principio te estarías dejando el interés compuesto de lado si no lo haces así.
Como dice tu alter ego, un cordial saludo.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Soy un novatillo en esto y fijo que me equivoco, pero para anualizar un BPA no habría que escalar el 1,28 en la operación?
> Es decir: 1,28+(1,28*1,28)+(1,28*1,28*1,28)+(1,28*1,28*1,28*1,28)=7,7
> En lugar del 1,28*4=5,12 que tú has calculado.
> Teniendo en cuenta que estás invertido desde el principio te estarías dejando el interés compuesto de lado si no lo haces así.
> ...



No, eso no lo puedes hacer así. Piensa que 1.28 son los dólares por acción ganados, no la tasa de crecimiento, que es lo que si podrías usar para hacer esa estimación.

La forma en la que yo hago estimaciones de este tipo de empresas (empresas que son poco estacionales básicamente) es coger el beneficio por acción de el último trimestre y multiplicar por cuatro, y eso lo tomo como el beneficio MINIMO a un año vista. 

Si quisiera ser más exacto podría modelar el crecimiento esperado para los próximos tres trimestres y considerarlo al calcular el beneficio por acción (lo que tú estabas haciendo pero multiplicando por el factor estimado de crecimiento del beneficio en cada uno de esos trimestres).

Entonces en resumen usando el ejemplo práctico de QFIN, ganaron 1.28 dólares por acción este trimestre, lo que me da un beneficio por acción mínimo de 5.1 dólares, y estimo que en Q2 se irán a 1.5 dólares por acción...lo cual anualizado les mandará a 6 dolares por acción. Y así más o menos cada trimestre.

Ojo que esto solo se puede hacer con empresas que van como un reloj más o menos en beneficios, y como dije no son estacionales (por ejemplo en LITB no lo puedes hacer porque su último trimestre, al meter navidad, es el más importante con diferencia, y distorsionados las cuentas hacer una tabla rasa)


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

Este es el hedge fund que va cargado de Finvolution

Si algún buen samaritano se dedica a echar un vistazo cada semana y comprobar si van vendiendo parte de su participación, creo que podría ayudar mucho a todos. Gracias!!

Seahawk China Dynamic Fund


----------



## bientop (28 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Este es el hedge fund que va cargado de Finvolution
> 
> Si algún buen samaritano se dedica a echar un vistazo cada semana y comprobar si van vendiendo parte de su participación, creo que podría ayudar mucho a todos. Gracias!!
> 
> Seahawk China Dynamic Fund



Si me suscribo a las alertas de la sec ya me debería informar de cada movimiento no?


----------



## Mr.Bardock (28 May 2021)

sitio para ir aprendiendo


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Si me suscribo a las alertas de la sec ya me debería informar de cada movimiento no?



Si, en teoría si. Ponte en seguimiento tanto FINV como el hedge fund, y nos puedes ir avisando si te parece bien. Sería de muchísima utilidad la verdad


----------



## Manolito-14 (28 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, eso no lo puedes hacer así. Piensa que 1.28 son los dólares por acción ganados, no la tasa de crecimiento, que es lo que si podrías usar para hacer esa estimación.
> 
> La forma en la que yo hago estimaciones de este tipo de empresas (empresas que son poco estacionales básicamente) es coger el beneficio por acción de el último trimestre y multiplicar por cuatro, y eso lo tomo como el beneficio MINIMO a un año vista.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración. Lo he entendido bien. Meditaré el finde si me deshago de mis qfin a cambio de finv o cango. Que tengáis un buen fin de semana

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Lo he entendido bien. Meditaré el finde si me deshago de mis qfin a cambio de finv o cango. Que tengáis un buen fin de semana
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Yo personalmente no "malvenderia" las QFIN. Los resultados de Q2 van a ser tan buenos en Qfin como en FINV. Otra cosa es que qfin se vaya a 40 o mas


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2021)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda y mañana traigo una joyita nueva. Es bastante pequeña (capitaliza 160 millones de euros o así). Una joyita de la que solo tengo duda si será una ten bagger...o será algo más


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

Espero que os haya gustado la idea de inversion


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que os haya gustado la idea de inversion



Mira si me ha gustado que ya he puesto la orden al precio que está la acción, ni ratear ni nada, espero que me entre hoy mismo! PD: me jode tener un nombre distinto aquí en el foro que en Youtube, pero que se le va a hacer jajaj


----------



## herodes2 (30 May 2021)

Tal como está funcionando Morses esta tiene que funcionar también, mercado australiano de 02:00-08:00, o trasnocho o madrugo.
No la pumpeeis mucho que veo que mueve poquito volumen.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 May 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Tal como está funcionando Morses esta tiene que funcionar también, mercado australiano de 02:00-08:00, o trasnocho o madrugo.
> No la pumpeeis mucho que veo que mueve poquito volumen.



no es de 1 a 7 el Australiano?


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

Ojo que yo entre el lunes pasado y tubo un volumen de putísima mierda, entre de tres veces con 5 mil libras, con eso os lo digo todo


----------



## orovp (30 May 2021)

Soy nuevo en este hilo, donde publicas tus ideas de inversion @arriba/abajo ?
Gracias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

orovp dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este hilo, donde publicas tus ideas de inversion @arriba/abajo ?
> Gracias.



Todas las respuestas están en Momentum financial!!






Bolsa: - Momentum Financial - Podcast de analisis de inversion


Hoy me lo pierdo, pero os veo esta noche en diferido. Buen directo a todos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Mira si me ha gustado que ya he puesto la orden al precio que está la acción, ni ratear ni nada, espero que me entre hoy mismo! PD: me jode tener un nombre distinto aquí en el foro que en Youtube, pero que se le va a hacer jajaj



Que nombre tienes en Youtube si se puede saber? O me lo puedes comentar por privado si quieres


----------



## herodes2 (30 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> no es de 1 a 7 el Australiano?



Puede ser, tengo una página de los mercados internacionales pero hay fallos cuando cambia horario verano.


----------



## Nefersen (30 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno lo prometido es deuda y mañana traigo una joyita nueva. Es bastante pequeña (capitaliza 160 millones de euros o así). Una joyita de la que solo tengo duda si será una ten bagger...o será algo más



¿Cuál es la joyita? No has dicho cómo se llama...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la joyita? No has dicho cómo se llama...



Espero que no hayas estado hasta ahora sin conocer Momentum Financial @Nefersen !!!


----------



## aquilaris (30 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la joyita? No has dicho cómo se llama...



Lolwat, ¿viste el programa?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que nombre tienes en Youtube si se puede saber? O me lo puedes comentar por privado si quieres



Si claro, Carpe7Diem7 o algo así, es vieja de cojones la cuenta jajajaj


----------



## Nefersen (30 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que no hayas estado hasta ahora sin conocer Momentum Financial @Nefersen !!!



No, la sigo en utube, pero cuando fue este programa...? Es momentum #12?


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> No, la sigo en utube, pero cuando fue este programa...? Es momentum #12?



El de hoy, si


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (31 May 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Puede ser, tengo una página de los mercados internacionales pero hay fallos cuando cambia horario verano.



Tenías tu razón, es de 2 a 8!


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Tenías tu razón, es de 2 a 8!



El lunes pasado hubo un volumen ridiculo, espero que hoy tengáis más suerte


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Bueno parece que la prima australiana tuvo un volumen decente hoy, espero que unos cuantos pudierais entrar


----------



## Tio1saM (31 May 2021)

Im in, al entrar he repasado un poco morses por ser relativamente similar.

Ha bajado en beneficios respecto al 19¿no? Aunque ha subido mucho en ingreso.

¿Es por algun gasto extraordinario y puntual o hay algun peligro o he leído mal los datos?


----------



## Ratziel (31 May 2021)

Perdón por el retraso, pero en Degiro aparece como "Moneyme Ltd" y ticker "MME" a secas. ¿Verdad?


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Im in, al entrar he repasado un poco morses por ser relativamente similar.
> 
> Ha bajado en beneficios respecto al 19¿no? Aunque ha subido mucho en ingreso.
> 
> ¿Es por algun gasto extraordinario y puntual o hay algun peligro o he leído mal los datos?



Pequeñas cosas como una pandemia mundial les hicieron tener que provisional más para perdidas por impago de clientes


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso, pero en Degiro aparece como "Moneyme Ltd" y ticker "MME" a secas. ¿Verdad?



Si


----------



## Tio1saM (31 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pequeñas cosas como una pandemia mundial les hicieron tener que provisional más para perdidas por impago de clientes



Vale osea son provisiones no es gasto real por llamarlo de algún modo. Si no se producen esos impagos, ¿esas provisiones pasan a beneficios al cabo de X tiempo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Vale osea son provisiones no es gasto real por llamarlo de algún modo. Si no se producen esos impagos, ¿esas provisiones pasan a beneficios al cabo de X tiempo?



Si, pasarían a la cuenta de beneficios directamente. Pero vamos que de ahí se usó una buena parte como puedes imaginar.

La clave con esta empresa es que el crecimiento exponencial ha empezado hace 7 meses aprox. Antes crecían a buenas tasas, ahora están jodidamente desbocados. Y todo esto sin contar Auto-pay. Cuando Auto-pay esté a pleno rendimiento, literalmente va a ser otra escala a nivel de créditos concedidos. A eso se le suma que el coste del capital cada vez es más barato y que los costes fijos apenas se mueven (plataforma pagada etc) y es ahí cuando debemos estar en el punto dulce que haga que los beneficios (,y no solo los ingresos) se disparen a un año vista


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (31 May 2021)

Dentro también de Moneyme, me entró la orden en partes así que cuando me entró la primera mitad a 1,47 me cansé de esperar y subí a 1,48 para que me entrara la segunda y así fue, así que ahora la tengo a 1,475, que ni tan mal hoygan


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Bueno hoy día tranquilo, festivo en USA y en UK así que no tenemos bolsa en ambos paises


----------



## Dr.L (31 May 2021)

Otro dentro de la usura Australiana. 
No me pude resistir al ver sus diferentes productos explicados con el autopay de estrella.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

*el Capi se pasa a las nuevas tecnologías. Allí nos vemos todos!!



https://mobile.twitter.com/ElCapiMomentum


*


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jun 2021)

Esto marcha señores. Aquí no vende NI DIOS


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Jun 2021)

Litb hoy está de rebajas por si os interesa, aunque la tienen últimamente ya te subo ya te bajo .


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Litb hoy está de rebajas por si os interesa, aunque la tienen últimamente ya te subo ya te bajo .



Qué bien que la traes porque precisamente quería comentar brevemente los resultados. 

Siguen muy bien por el lado de aumentar ingresos. Muy muy bien. Mi preocupación es que los gastos de marketing siguen bastante altos (aunque mejoran ligeramente respecto a Q4 2020) lo que hace que les.coma todo el beneficio final. 

En la earnings call les.preguntaron por ello y su plan es crecer en ingresos, luego crecer en cash flow (el cash sano que les entra vaya) y luego en beneficios.

Entiendo lo que quieren hacer pero aún así hablar es fácil y hay que verlo en acción. 

Cómo resumen, igual que se que FiNV, qfin, Morse's, Tigr, moneyme etc etc van de puta madre, aquí tengo algo más de dudas sinceramenteizas tengamos que esperar algún trimestre más para ver si siguen con tasas de crecimiento buenas ahora que se les acaba el viento de cola covidiano y finalmente si son capaces de irse a 30/40 millones de beneficio anual como suelo, porque si eso se da, tendría que subir bastante PERO que quede claro que de momento NO estamos ahí.

En definitiva para mí es un HOLD pero no me planteo ampliar a no ser que la hundan a 2 dolares o algo así.

I hope it helps!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

La que no para es esta


----------



## pedro.rgo (3 Jun 2021)

Tiger Brokers collaborates with Alibaba Cloud for end-to-end tech support to its trading platform, Tiger Trade


The partnership will also serve to support the growing number of users on Tiger Trade.




www.theedgesingapore.com





Noticia que he encontrado en el foro de investing.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jun 2021)

Todo lo chino bajando a fuego y mientras nuestro tigre, quizás gracias a la noticia del bueno de @pedro.rgo va tal que así:




Y sabéis que? Que aquí no vende NI DIOS. Momentum hands MANDAN


----------



## Cuqui (3 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Todo lo chino bajando a fuego y mientras nuestro tigre, quizás gracias a la noticia del bueno de @pedro.rgo va tal que así:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 676044
> 
> ...



Muy contento con el tigre, pero que me dices del griego que nos estan haciendo desde NMM?


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Muy contento con el tigre, pero que me dices del griego que nos estan haciendo desde NMM?



Pues te digo que probablemente mañana venda unas puts a strike 40, trinque una super prima y me quede más a gusto que Dios jajaja


----------



## woctas (4 Jun 2021)

Buenos días. Dentro de Moneyme y hecha ya la reserva del amontillado.
Con morses estoy muy contento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenos días. Dentro de Moneyme y hecha ya la reserva del amontillado.
> Con morses estoy muy contento.



La Morsita sale este domingo en prime time en Momentum


----------



## woctas (4 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La Morsita sale este domingo en prime time en Momentum



Sigo esperando a que la morsa baje un poquito y cargar mas. Creo que soy un iluso.
No me cansaré en elogiar Momentum, no me lo pierdo nunca.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

Bueno como tenemos hoy a nuestras chinitas favoritas!!!


----------



## Pepotin (4 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno como tenemos hoy a nuestras chinitas favoritas!!!



La verdad que el trio FINV, QFIN y TIGR se están portando como unas campeonas desde los resultados trimestrales. Cual crees que es un techo razonable en todas ellas?, QFIN está en máximos y FINV cerca de máximos anuales y a TIGR le queda aun para los 35.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

Pepotin dijo:


> La verdad que el trio FINV, QFIN y TIGR se están portando como unas campeonas desde los resultados trimestrales. Cual crees que es un techo razonable en todas ellas?, QFIN está en máximos y FINV cerca de máximos anuales y a TIGR le queda aun para los 35.....



Pues techos ni idea, pero yo te puedo decir mi plan. Vendo QFIN a 50. Vendo TIGR a 50. No vendo FINV y me marcó un YOLO a 2/3 años vista con ella. Ese es mi plan ahora mismo, que por supuesto puede cambiar


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jun 2021)

Cuantos de aquí llevan Biogen? Porque el lunes es el día D. Yo metí una call justo antes del cierre porque ya que es mi bebe en cierto modo, me hubiese dado rabia quedarme fuera si le aprueban el producto contra el Alzheimer


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (5 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues techos ni idea, pero yo te puedo decir mi plan. Vendo QFIN a 50. Vendo TIGR a 50. No vendo FINV y me marcó un YOLO a 2/3 años vista con ella. Ese es mi plan ahora mismo, que por supuesto puede cambiar



Pero eso no era con kistos ? ahora tu entusiasmo es con Finv ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Pero eso no era con kistos ? ahora tu entusiasmo es con Finv ?



Hombre con FINV estoy diciendo aguantar 2/3 años vista y Kistos cuento tenerla de por vida. 

Piensa que en FINV entre a 2 y va camino de los 10. Los beneficios acumulados son grandes y ya sabes que cuanto más sube más difícil se hace aguantar

En Kistos debo llevar un 20% de nada. Cuando lleve un 300/400% como con FINV seguro que empieza a pesar todo más

Y respecto al entusiasmo, hay un grupo de 8/10 acciones que son las que me la ponen MUY dura, y por supuesto FINV y Kistos son dos de ellas (y moneyme y Morse's también, por.poner dos más de las que hemos hablado últimamente)


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Dia del Biogenasso hoy. Esperemos tener suerte que se que algún forero la lleva


----------



## MagicTaly (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dia del Biogenasso hoy. Esperemos tener suerte que se que algún forero la lleva



Finger crossed


----------



## Bijouk (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hombre con FINV estoy diciendo aguantar 2/3 años vista y Kistos cuento tenerla de por vida.
> 
> Piensa que en FINV entre a 2 y va camino de los 10. Los beneficios acumulados son grandes y ya sabes que cuanto más sube más difícil se hace aguantar
> 
> ...



Una pregunta: Viendo el posible escenario de tappering y su correspodiente subida de tipos, como crees que va afectar a estas fintech estás subidas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Una pregunta: Viendo el posible escenario de tappering y su correspodiente subida de tipos, como crees que va afectar a estas fintech estás subidas?



Con toda la sinceridad del mundo, no tengo ni remota idea


----------



## bientop (7 Jun 2021)

Información nueva sobre la posición de Seahawk en Finv, parece que han reducido un 5%.

2021-06-07




__





Finvolution Group Ownership Acquisition Statement SC 13G/A


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Finvolution Group Form SC 13G/A




sec.report





The number of Shares reported as beneficially owned includes 106,579,965 Shares represented by ownership of 21,315,993 American Depositary Shares.

2021-03-12




__





Finvolution Group Ownership Acquisition Statement SC 13G/A


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Finvolution Group Form SC 13G/A




sec.report





The number of Shares reported as beneficially owned includes 112,833,425 Shares represented by ownership of 22,566,685 American Depositary Shares.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Información nueva sobre la posición de Seahawk en Finv, parece que han reducido un 5%.
> 
> 2021-06-07
> 
> ...




No hay ningún otro report entre marzo y ahora?


----------



## bientop (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hay ningún otro report entre marzo y ahora?



No




__





Seahawk China Dynamic Fund SEC Registration


Security and exchange commission filings for Seahawk China Dynamic Fund. Insider trades, quarterly, and annual reports.




sec.report





No se que significa el 11. Percent of class represented by amount in row.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (7 Jun 2021)

Supongo que este ETF te da una rentabilidad garantizada del 200% anual máquina, cuéntame más!


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

No me lo digas, compraste justo abajo del todo en Abril de 2020, y además compraste el ETF que más sube hasta hoy.

Y por supuesto que antes del covid no tenías nada en bolsa y no te quedaste pillado con nada.

Que suerte tronco! Yo quiero ser de mayor como tú!


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hay ningún otro report entre marzo y ahora?



En general lo veo como buenas noticias que apenas se ha puesto a vender, y no lo hizo en pánico cuando bajo tanto. Si va descargando poco a poco (o nada) entonces estamos BIEN


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Aprobado lo de Biogen!!!

La lleva alguien más que el bueno de Magic?!?!

Espero que sí y me alegraría mucho por vosotros!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Pues parece que solo @MagicTaly , una pena por los demás, pero lo bueno para mí es que me coincide en Londres para que se pague unos amontillados


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Grande la Morsita ahora que es famosa y sale en Youtube!!


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Grande la Morsita ahora que es famosa y sale en Youtube!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 679518



Grande tú que hablaste de esta empresa ya hace bastante tiempo. Yo la compré a 50, ya te digo, debido a tus comentarios. 
Así que al César lo que es del César. 
Y grandeza hecha extensiva a todos los componentes de Momentum. 
Me pongo a mirar mi cartera y ahí están Kaspi, Ivanhoe, Moneyme y Morses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Grande tú que hablaste de esta empresa ya hace bastante tiempo. Yo la compré a 50, ya te digo, debido a tus comentarios.
> Así que al César lo que es del César.
> Y grandeza hecha extensiva a todos los componentes de Momentum.
> Me pongo a mirar mi cartera y ahí están Kaspi, Ivanhoe, Moneyme y Morses.



Menuda colección de joyas llevas. Ivanhoe parece que se está tomando un descanso pero como tengamos inflación de verdad, se va a dispararEd

Edito para decir que echo en falta unas kistosny aún siguen en precio!!!


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Menuda colección de joyas llevas. Ivanhoe parece que se está tomando un descanso pero como tengamos inflación de verdad, se va a dispararEd
> 
> *Edito para decir que echo en falta unas kistosny aún siguen en precio!!!*



Yo si que las echo de menos... Fuck Degiro.


----------



## Value (7 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo si que las echo de menos... Fuck Degiro.



Bueno, al menos tienes la opción de meterle en degiro medio mordisco a la prima negra de Kistos. AFEEENTRA!

Capaces son los señores de Degiro de quitarla. Para colmo la tienen con el nombre antiguo de la empresa que es Sterling Energy PLC


----------



## Schedule (7 Jun 2021)

https://ir.itiger.com/static-files/c9395d59-c577-44c2-88de-405056e786a0



Mañana imagino que habrá bajada de TIGR.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Schedule dijo:


> https://ir.itiger.com/static-files/c9395d59-c577-44c2-88de-405056e786a0
> 
> 
> 
> Mañana imagino que habrá bajada de TIGR.



Veo que siguen a FUTU...para todo


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Schedule dijo:


> https://ir.itiger.com/static-files/c9395d59-c577-44c2-88de-405056e786a0
> 
> 
> 
> Mañana imagino que habrá bajada de TIGR.



Viendo la nota de prensa me sale una dilución a ojo del 4%, nada grave pero por supuesto el mercado sobrereaccionara mañana y a corto se nos fastidia un poco el rally que llevaba yo diria


----------



## anonimocobarde (7 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Viendo la nota de prensa me sale una dilución a ojo del 4%, nada grave pero por supuesto el mercado sobrereaccionara mañana y a corto se nos fastidia un poco el rally que llevaba yo diria



Buen momento para cargar, ¿no?

Suponiendo que ya esté a precio razonable, que no la sigo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Buen momento para cargar, ¿no?
> 
> Suponiendo que ya esté a precio razonable, que no la sigo.



Pues diluyen un 4%, todo lo que sea bajar más de ahí es a favor del que entra de nuevas. Y además que se que van a darle MUY buen uso a ese dinero. Va a ser ruido mañana y esta semana, pero nada cambia a medio plazo


----------



## nololeo (8 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Menuda colección de joyas llevas. Ivanhoe parece que se está tomando un descanso pero como tengamos inflación de verdad, se va a dispararEd
> 
> Edito para decir que echo en falta unas kistosny aún siguen en precio!!!



Hola
Gracias por los aportes, voy a decidirme a comprar alguna de las que indicais, Ivanhoe, en Degiro, ¿en cual de ellas ..Ivanhoe Mines TOR, FRA o Ivanhoe Corporation?
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> Hola
> Gracias por los aportes, voy a decidirme a comprar alguna de las que indicais, Ivanhoe, en Degiro, ¿en cual de ellas ..Ivanhoe Mines TOR, FRA o Ivanhoe Corporation?
> Gracias
> Un saludo



Ivanhoe Mines ticker IVN. 

Yo la llevo en Toronto porque es su mercado principal y tiene más liquidez


----------



## woctas (8 Jun 2021)

Buenas. Que entrada le veis a a Afentra?
Por debajo de 15?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas. Que entrada le veis a a Afentra?
> Por debajo de 15?



Cuántas veces ha estado por debajo de 15? Prácticamente ningúna (hablo desde que llegó McDaddy) por tanto no te pases de rascarle un céntimo...


----------



## woctas (8 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuántas veces ha estado por debajo de 15? Prácticamente ningúna (hablo desde que llegó McDaddy) por tanto no te pases de rascarle un céntimo...



Como si fuese catalán, la pela es la pela. 15 es precio de compra


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Como si fuese catalán, la pela es la pela. 15 es precio de compra



Pues por racanearle unos céntimos quizás se te escape, tu verás si te compensa. PD: soy catalán y le entré ayer mismo a mercado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Como si fuese catalán, la pela es la pela. 15 es precio de compra



Por hacer yo eso me quedé fuera de mongolian y me perdí un 5/10x

Yo aprendí a ostias. Espero y deseo que no te pase lo mismo y que si sigues rateandola al final te entre la orden. De veras espero que no tengas que aprenderlo por las malas


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

#FollamosConMorsas


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Viendo la nota de prensa me sale una dilución a ojo del 4%, nada grave pero por supuesto el mercado sobrereaccionara mañana y a corto se nos fastidia un poco el rally que llevaba yo diria



Como has estimado el porcentaje de dilución? No veo en el prospecto preliminar que hayan fijado precio para el offering, más allá de la mención a la cotización media del viernes 4. Seguro se me escapa algo.

En cualquier caso, por debajo de 24$ para mi es entrada clara.


----------



## Ratziel (8 Jun 2021)

¿Venderiais hoy TIGR con intención de recomprar un pelín más abajo, o es una locura que saldría mal?


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Venderiais hoy TIGR con intención de recomprar un pelín más abajo, o es una locura que saldría mal?



Me imagino tu pregunta va dirigida al OP, me permito contestarte. Yo he vendido a 28.28$ por circunstancias de liquidez, ya que mi precio de salida lo tenía fijado en 30$. Hoy no es buen día para vender, pero para comprar puede ser una buena entrada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Como has estimado el porcentaje de dilución? No veo en el prospecto preliminar que hayan fijado precio para el offering, más allá de la mención a la cotización media del viernes 4. Seguro se me escapa algo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, por debajo de 24$ para mi es entrada clara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 679942



En base al número de acciones que van a ofertar en relación al número de acciones que tiene la empresa ahora mismo. Sale 4/5% a ojimetro


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Venderiais hoy TIGR con intención de recomprar un pelín más abajo, o es una locura que saldría mal?



Es al revés. Hoy va a haber ostión gordo, es el día que pase lo que pase NO tienes que vender. Jugar al trading medio diario con acciones buenas que a su vez tienen una volatilidad tremenda como TIGR por ganar cuatro duros más...receta para el desastre en mi opinión


----------



## malayoscuro (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ratziel (8 Jun 2021)

Entendido. Os agradezco enormemente los consejos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 679953


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

Pues no hubo suerte, se me escapó por unos céntimos. Tremenda vela verde en apertura.


----------



## Schedule (8 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues no hubo suerte, se me escapó por unos céntimos. Tremenda vela verde en apertura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 679983



La sesión es larga, yo no descartaría que baje más


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jun 2021)

Ahora llega el pánico vendedor


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jun 2021)

Qué está pasando con Douyu y Huya?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Qué está pasando con Douyu y Huya?



Huele a rumores de que se aprueba el deal. Joder y justo esta semana me planteaba meterle una call a Huya. Entre que lo pienso, me decido, lo mando a mi jefa,.mi jefa lo aprueba....ughhh

(Que por otro lado estoy contento por mis doyus buenas)


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

Bueno, ya sabemos el precio del offering de TIGR 24.50$. No muy lejos de mi fallida apuesta de ayer 24$. A cambio he vendido puts JAN22 strike 20.0 a 4.05$, breakeven 15.95$ que tampoco está nada mal.

Public Offering - Pricing


----------



## Antropico (9 Jun 2021)

Ayer me validaron por fin la dichosa cuenta en IB tras requerirme más papeles y hoy ha llegado la transfer. Todo esto para comprar única y exclusivamente KISTOS porque quien le dice no al Capi y a O fenómeno. 

Hoy me da por volver a buscarla en Degiro y ya sale disponible al final, vaya tela, me abrí IB por esto pero bueno, lo tomaré como señal y operaré ahí a partir de ahora pese a manejar cifras pequeñas que la verdad es que las pirulas y comisiones ocultas de Degiro me cansan de todos modos.

Lo dicho, KISTOS disponible en Degiro para quien le interese.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Ayer me validaron por fin la dichosa cuenta en IB tras requerirme más papeles y hoy ha llegado la transfer. Todo esto para comprar única y exclusivamente KISTOS porque quien le dice no al Capi y a O fenómeno.
> 
> Hoy me da por volver a buscarla en Degiro y ya sale disponible al final, vaya tela, me abrí IB por esto pero bueno, lo tomaré como señal y operaré ahí a partir de ahora pese a manejar cifras pequeñas que la verdad es que las pirulas y comisiones ocultas de Degiro me cansan de todos modos.
> 
> Lo dicho, KISTOS disponible en Degiro para quien le interese.



Independientemente de lo de KISTOS, lo mejor que puedes hacer es usar IB going forward

Bienvenido al team kistos. Si has comprado más de 10 mil acciones tienes derecho a gorra y camiseta. @BABY las distribuye


----------



## Antropico (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Independientemente de lo de KISTOS, lo mejor que puedes hacer es usar IB going forward
> 
> Bienvenido al team kistos. Si has comprado más de 10 mil acciones tienes derecho a gorra y camiseta. @BABY las distribuye



Si, desde un principio que debí haber empezado con IB pero en aquel momento pensé que esos 10 USD mensuales eran demasiado, luego dentro de Degiro ya te das cuenta del error. 

Ojalá llegue el día que pueda comprar 10 mil acciones de Kistos jajaja, buena señal sería. De momento me conformo con menos de la mitad para empezar. Form now on, espero que O fenómenos nos haga contar billetes en Maldivas de aquí 10 años!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Si, desde un principio que debí haber empezado con IB pero en aquel momento pensé que esos 10 USD mensuales eran demasiado, luego dentro de Degiro ya te das cuenta del error.
> 
> Ojalá llegue el día que pueda comprar 10 mil acciones de Kistos jajaja, buena señal sería. De momento me conformo con menos de la mitad para empezar. Form now on, espero que O fenómenos nos haga contar billetes en Maldivas de aquí 10 años!



Con 3 mil acciones tienes para el pin creo, pero @BABY te confirmará. Con 5000 foto firmada por O Fenomeno


----------



## Cuqui (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con 3 mil acciones tienes para el pin creo, pero @BABY te confirmará. Con 5000 foto firmada por O Fenomeno



Por aqui acabo de hacer una primera entrada con mcdady, a que como esta la noche con anastasia?


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Por aqui acabo de hacer una primera entrada con mcdady, a que como esta la noche con anastasia?



Está barata, pero asume que Anastasia te follara a ti, como y por donde ella quiera, y no al revés. Tu mismo


----------



## Polidamante (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Huele a rumores de que se aprueba el deal. Joder y justo esta semana me planteaba meterle una call a Huya. Entre que lo pienso, me decido, lo mando a mi jefa,.mi jefa lo aprueba....ughhh
> 
> (Que por otro lado estoy contento por mis doyus buenas)



Aproveché y compré otro paquete de DouYu a 7.76$, aver si se aprueba la fusión estos días...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Polidamante dijo:


> Aproveché y compré otro paquete de DouYu a 7.76$, aver si se aprueba la fusión estos días...



Joder menudo crack, enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Cuqui (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Está barata, pero asume que Anastasia te follara a ti, como y por donde ella quiera, y no al revés. Tu mismo



No hay barreras cuando se trata de amor.


----------



## juanmas (9 Jun 2021)

La declaración con IB, es un poco lío hasta que le cojas el puntillo al tema del forex (si tienes cuenta de margen).


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Que un dia despues de la bajada por la ampliación TIGR este rebotando así son MUY buenas noticias.

Da mucha sensación de fortaleza

FINV y especialmente QFIN andan desatadas


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es al revés. Hoy va a haber ostión gordo, es el día que pase lo que pase NO tienes que vender. Jugar al trading medio diario con acciones buenas que a su vez tienen una volatilidad tremenda como TIGR por ganar cuatro duros más...receta para el desastre en mi opinión



@Ratziel dime qué NO vendiste ayer TIGR

ya ves como pacotrading con estas acciones no se debería hacer


----------



## Malus (9 Jun 2021)

Ya tengo liquidez otra vez, vuelvo al ruedo. 
Dentro de kistos y Cango. A ver donde me meto también...


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Ya tengo liquidez otra vez, vuelvo al ruedo.
> Dentro de kistos y Cango. A ver donde me meto también...



Pues ya has entrado en Cango antes que yo


----------



## Mr Soul (9 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Ayer me validaron por fin la dichosa cuenta en IB tras requerirme más papeles y hoy ha llegado la transfer. Todo esto para comprar única y exclusivamente KISTOS porque quien le dice no al Capi y a O fenómeno.
> 
> Hoy me da por volver a buscarla en Degiro y ya sale disponible al final, vaya tela, me abrí IB por esto pero bueno, lo tomaré como señal y operaré ahí a partir de ahora pese a manejar cifras pequeñas que la verdad es que las pirulas y comisiones ocultas de Degiro me cansan de todos modos.
> 
> Lo dicho, KISTOS disponible en Degiro para quien le interese.



Joder, menuda alegría me acabas de dar!!! 
Me tiro de cabeza. 
Como decís varios, con independencia de lo de Kistos, hay que ir planteandose dejar degiro. 
Lo malo de IB son las comisiones, pero el que algo quiere algo le cuesta.


----------



## ping27 (9 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Joder, menuda alegría me acabas de dar!!!
> Me tiro de cabeza.
> Como decís varios, con independencia de lo de Kistos, hay que ir planteandose dejar degiro.
> Lo malo de IB son las comisiones, pero el que algo quiere algo le cuesta.



Pero no era 10$ al mes que se descuentan de las comisiones de operar? 

Con Degiro son 50 cents por operar en algunos mercados importandes de US... Que poco nos importan aquí...

Haciendo 2 entradas y una salida en 30 posiciones serían 90 movimientos. Por 8-10€ que te puede cobrar Degiro por operar en Canadá/Australia/Hong Kong...

Prefiero no mirar la factura del año pasado...

Con IB son 100€ al año mínimo + comisiones por encima de eso sí las hay, pero son mucho más baratas de normal...

¿Sigue la restricción de los 100k,no? Que todavía estoy lejos


----------



## Mr Soul (9 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Pero no era 10$ al mes que se descuentan de las comisiones de operar?
> 
> Con Degiro son 50 cents por operar en algunos mercados importandes de US... Que poco nos importan aquí...
> 
> ...



Sí, creo que sigue lo de los 100K.
Tienes razón, las comisiones de Degiro no son tontería tampoco. 8 pavos y pico por operaciones en xetra me han cobrado varias veces.
Yo abrí cuenta en Degiro por lo que leí en el foro, que era lo más recomendable para gente que empezaba y tal. Ahora que ahora que ya tengo la cartera prácticamente formada para bastante tiempo me gustaría aprovechar el verano para pasarme a IB. 
Lo que no sé es cómo se teaslada la cartera de un broker a otro, tendré que informarme.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Sí, creo que sigue lo de los 100K.
> Tienes razón, las comisiones de Degiro no son tontería tampoco. 8 pavos y pico por operaciones en xetra me han cobrado varias veces.



Lo que ahorras en un año entre DeGiro e IB puede ser una buena cena. Lo que dejas de ganar...puede ser un viaje al caribe


----------



## BABY (9 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Ayer me validaron por fin la dichosa cuenta en IB tras requerirme más papeles y hoy ha llegado la transfer. Todo esto para comprar única y exclusivamente KISTOS porque quien le dice no al Capi y a O fenómeno.
> 
> Hoy me da por volver a buscarla en Degiro y ya sale disponible al final, vaya tela, me abrí IB por esto pero bueno, lo tomaré como señal y operaré ahí a partir de ahora pese a manejar cifras pequeñas que la verdad es que las pirulas y comisiones ocultas de Degiro me cansan de todos modos.
> 
> Lo dicho, KISTOS disponible en Degiro para quien le interese.



Bueno, necesito talla y color para el tema de tu camiseta. Si quieres le podemos poner un número. No pueden ser el 9, que es para O Fenomeno ni el 10, que lo quiere el Capi. También podemos mandarte una gorra, tamaño estandar. Además te cuento que si se hace un x10 hay alquilado un barco para los accionistas, ya te iremos contando.


----------



## Ratziel (9 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @Ratziel dime qué NO vendiste ayer TIGR
> 
> ya ves como pacotrading con estas acciones no se debería hacer



No, os hice caso y me dejé de experimentos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> No, os hice caso y me dejé de experimentos.



Pues ahí llevas la recompensa!

Me alegro mucho tio


----------



## Antropico (10 Jun 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Bueno, necesito talla y color para el tema de tu camiseta. Si quieres le podemos poner un número. No pueden ser el 9, que es para O Fenomeno ni el 10, que lo quiere el Capi. También podemos mandarte una gorra, tamaño estandar. Además te cuento que si se hace un x10 hay alquilado un barco para los accionistas, ya te iremos contando.



Talla L, nº 25 igual que el x25 que vamos a hacer y color evidentemente verde como los billetes que vamos a contar en el barco junto a O fenómeno. 

@arriba/abajo Capi ya que tengo encargado el cuatro palmas a ver si me aclaráis una pequeña duda con IB: 

Ingresé EUR y al comprar en otra moneda ahora me sale en cash balance el mismo dinero que ingresé en EUR y luego un saldo negativo en libras. Significa esto que "he pedido prestada" la moneda local y no se me ha convertido automáticamente como en Degiro y su AutoFx? La cuenta es margen.

PD: Entiendo que el exceso de liquidez = margen libre en Degiro (disponible para comprar) y que margen de mantenimiento es el dinero que tengo que tener en la cuenta para que no me cierren posiciones?

Pinta que el próximo barco será Moneyme, vaya poder de persuasión que tiene el bueno del Capi.

Por cierto a los que preguntáis sobre el mínimo de IB deciros que no existe, el mínimo solo es para no pagar comisiones pero yo mismo he abierto la cuenta margen para más inri con menos de 5000€ de momento (Si, un puto tieso). De momento me gusta lo que veo en IB, sobre todo porque da la sensación de que el acceso al mercado es enrome, y para operar no hace falta usar la engorrosa plataforma suya, yo lo he hecho desde la web donde además te dan muchísima info de la empresa o sino desde la app del móvil que es también aceptable. De entrada hay muchísimos parámetros y cosillas a las que atender y es más complejo que Degiro pero creo que merecerá la pena el cambio.


----------



## RockLobster (10 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Talla L, nº 25 igual que el x25 que vamos a hacer y color evidentemente verde como los billetes que vamos a contar en el barco junto a O fenómeno.
> 
> @arriba/abajo Capi ya que tengo encargado el cuatro palmas a ver si me aclaráis una pequeña duda con IB:
> 
> ...



Al probar IB te das cuenta de qué es lo qué usan Los professionales.

Para qué usar otra Cosa?


----------



## juanmas (10 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta para los expertos.

Alguien sabe que ocurrió ayer con la cotización de CANG? 

En apertura 6.5% sobre cierre jornada anterior y al cierre (3%) del precio apertura. Cierto que es un valor muy volátil, pero aún así, no encuentro explicación al bandazo. Desde resultados 31 mayo nada reseñable en IR/SEC.


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Entonces las comisiones para operar en hk pro ejemplo son mas bajas en IB que Degiro?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Talla L, nº 25 igual que el x25 que vamos a hacer y color evidentemente verde como los billetes que vamos a contar en el barco junto a O fenómeno.
> 
> @arriba/abajo Capi ya que tengo encargado el cuatro palmas a ver si me aclaráis una pequeña duda con IB:
> 
> ...




Invoco a @Value porque yo soy un puto desastre de dejadez con IB y no me entero de la mitad y acabo siempre preguntandole hasta las cosas mas basicas. Creo que sabria responderte pero prefiero ir sobre seguro con el y no meter la pata.

Respecto a MoneyMe parece que arranca, y eso sin noticias relevantes. En el momento que saquen un trading update diciendo que AutoPay va como un avion, esto se deberia dispara de forma mas seria


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Una pregunta para los expertos.
> 
> Alguien sabe que ocurrió ayer con la cotización de CANG?
> 
> En apertura 6.5% sobre cierre jornada anterior y al cierre (3%) del precio apertura. Cierto que es un valor muy volátil, pero aún así, no encuentro explicación al bandazo. Desde resultados 31 mayo nada reseñable en IR/SEC.



Muy bien tirada @juanmas justo ayer vi al inicio el subidon, despues de una subida guapa el dia anterior y pense que estaria comenzando un pequeno rally. Luego miro mas tarde y estaba en negativo y me quede bastante asombrado.

Mi sensacion es que hay ahora mismo dos fuerzas luchando, una de gente como nosotros que la ve muy barata y a la vez una de gente que siente que si no ha arrancado tras resultados, va a estar muerta dos meses en el mejor de los casos, o puede bajar incluso mas, y por tanto esa gente vende.

En definitiva que no hay tendencia clara y nos vamos a encontrar movimientos asi sin explicacion las proximas semanas. A mi la grafica me da una pinta de acumulacion de libro. Hay que esperar a que todas as manos debiles se marchen a cinco, nos quedemos manos a largo plazo que entramos a esos cinco, y a partir de ahi puede explotar. Fijate en la grafica de FINV cuando estaba a 2/2.2 y veras que estuvo "muerta" ahi unos meses y luego de repente la rompio hacia arriba, sin noticias ademas, que de eso me acuerdo.

Finalmente como la gente asocia Cango a LI, es posible que si Li se marca algun rally guapo pues Cango le siga. Y al contrario.

Yo sigo esperando un poco porque basicamente quiero alarga las QFIN hasta 50 si puede ser y rotar parte de ese dinero a Cango y otro a la Momo guapa y sin management cosechero


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Me he abierto ya la cuenta en IB y me la han validado, el beneficiario es Interactive Brokers Central Europe o J.P.MORGAN AG perdonar por las molestias, es que la primera enviada desde revolut no me la ha aceptado


----------



## Antropico (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Me he abierto ya la cuenta en IB y me la han validado, el beneficiario es Interactive Brokers Central Europe o J.P.MORGAN AG perdonar por las molestias, es que la primera enviada desde revolut no me la ha aceptado



Yo también lo envié desde Revolut y sin problema. Como beneficiario tienes que poner: Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt y en concepto el número de cuenta de IB y nombre completo: UXXXXX/ Sin Casa y con Kistos


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Yo también lo envié desde Revolut y sin problema. Como beneficiario tienes que poner: Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt y en concepto el número de cuenta de IB y nombre completo: UXXXXX/ Sin Casa y con Kistos



Gracias, si, asi lo he hecho pero me la ha cancelado, la he vuelto a enviar, y tambien desde mi banco "normal" auqneu en este ultimo lo de Zrt no me entra...


----------



## Antropico (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Gracias, si, asi lo he hecho pero me la ha cancelado, la he vuelto a enviar, y tambien desde mi banco "normal" auqneu en este ultimo lo de Zrt no me entra...



Pero le has indicado a IB que ibas a enviar dinero? Aquí no es como en Degiro, tenemos que avisarles de la cantidad exacta que vamos a enviar y desde que banco, sino la rechazan. Y con lo pajigueros que son yo enviaría desde Revolut porque es cierto que probé desde otro banco y como no me entraba todo el concepto entero preferí no jugármela.


----------



## herodes2 (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Me he abierto ya la cuenta en IB y me la han validado, el beneficiario es Interactive Brokers Central Europe o J.P.MORGAN AG perdonar por las molestias, es que la primera enviada desde revolut no me la ha aceptado



Creo que tienes que poner JP MORGAN en Alemania que es a la cuanta que van las transferencias( aunque luego IB está radicado en Irlanda)
Tienes que hacer lo que dice Antropico, primero en IB indicar que vas a hacer una transferencia de x importe y luego realizar la transferencia real.


----------



## juanmas (10 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya ha salido el resultado final del offering de TIGR 7.745M ADS a 23.4$ (comisiones incluídas). La dilución debe andar cerca del 7%.

Hay que sumarle las convertibles de Feb.2021 y Abril 2021 155M$ y a TIGR se la suda, vamosss que aún me quedan unas pocas más los putassos.


----------



## Manolito-14 (10 Jun 2021)

Yo ya llevo las Cango desde hace unos días. 
Aún asi el tema del autopay no se...me genera un poco de dudas. Primero porque los concesionarios ya suelen tener sus propias financiaciones (o es Cango más barato que ellos?)...y segundo porque un coche no es algo que tengas que comprar YA...no necesitas tener un resultado de la financiación en 60 minutos ...al menos yo me lo miraría con más calma y compararía posibilidades. 
Creo que va a funcionar, porque al final los gastos deben ser residuales y poco que hagan en ingresos ya ganarán, pero tampoco me parece que lo vaya a petar. 
Los que lo veis de otra manera, que es lo que os hace estar tan seguros de que eso sea una bomba?
Un saludo 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Bueno ya ha salido el resultado final del offering de TIGR 7.745M ADS a 23.4$ (comisiones incluídas). La dilución debe andar cerca del 7%.
> 
> Hay que sumarle las convertibles de Feb.2021 y Abril 2021 155M$ y a TIGR se la suda, vamosss que aún me quedan unas pocas más los putassos.




A qué te refieres con que a TIGR se la suda?


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Pero le has indicado a IB que ibas a enviar dinero? Aquí no es como en Degiro, tenemos que avisarles de la cantidad exacta que vamos a enviar y desde que banco, sino la rechazan. Y con lo pajigueros que son yo enviaría desde Revolut porque es cierto que probé desde otro banco y como no me entraba todo el concepto entero preferí no jugármela.





herodes2 dijo:


> Creo que tienes que poner JP MORGAN en Alemania que es a la cuanta que van las transferencias( aunque luego IB está radicado en Irlanda)
> Tienes que hacer lo que dice Antropico, primero en IB indicar que vas a hacer una transferencia de x importe y luego realizar la transferencia real.



Si primero hice el aviso que iba a transferir desde mi cuenta correspondiente, y luego hice la transferencia. ahro que veo la primera que hice con revolut me la rechazo por no poner Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, pero como dices tu @herodes2 el iban es aleman... hay mi duda si el destinatario es JpMorgan o Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, desde mi banco normal, evo no me entrava el zrt asi que posiblemente la devuelvan. gracias por los comentarios


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Yo ya llevo las Cango desde hace unos días.
> Aún asi el tema del autopay no se...me genera un poco de dudas. Primero porque los concesionarios ya suelen tener sus propias financiaciones (o es Cango más barato que ellos?)...y segundo porque un coche no es algo que tengas que comprar YA...no necesitas tener un resultado de la financiación en 60 minutos ...al menos yo me lo miraría con más calma y compararía posibilidades.
> Creo que va a funcionar, porque al final los gastos deben ser residuales y poco que hagan en ingresos ya ganarán, pero tampoco me parece que lo vaya a petar.
> Los que lo veis de otra manera, que es lo que os hace estar tan seguros de que eso sea una bomba?
> ...



Nos apostamos una botella de Dos Palmas a que AutoPay lo peta?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si primero hice el aviso que iba a transferir desde mi cuenta correspondiente, y luego hice la transferencia. ahro que veo la primera que hice con revolut me la rechazo por no poner Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, pero como dices tu @herodes2 el iban es aleman... hay mi duda si el destinatario es JpMorgan o Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, desde mi banco normal, evo no me entrava el zrt asi que posiblemente la devuelvan. gracias por los comentarios



Creo que tienes que poner JP. Yo estoy en UK y aquí es el Citi el banco al que tenemos que mandar la pasta de IB


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que tienes que poner JP. Yo estoy en UK y aquí es el Citi el banco al que tenemos que mandar la pasta de IB



voy a hacer uan preuba con 10 euros poniendo jpmorgan, muchas gracias


----------



## Antropico (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Si primero hice el aviso que iba a transferir desde mi cuenta correspondiente, y luego hice la transferencia. ahro que veo la primera que hice con revolut me la rechazo por no poner Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, pero como dices tu @herodes2 el iban es aleman... hay mi duda si el destinatario es JpMorgan o Interactive Brokers Central Europe Zrt, desde mi banco normal, evo no me entrava el zrt asi que posiblemente la devuelvan. gracias por los comentarios



Yo llevo 4 transfers a IB y en todas puse de beneficiario a IB y han entrado todas sin problema. Quizás poniendo a JP funciona igual, al final entiendo que lo relevante es el concepto que es la forma con que ellos lo van a identificar.


----------



## Manolito-14 (10 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nos apostamos una botella de Dos Palmas a que AutoPay lo peta?



Jaja. Si hago un x5 la botella es tuya. Queda aquí escrito, aunque no sé si cango es tuya o es de otro momentum y te vas a poner fino a costa de un compañero jeje. 
La empresa me convence y me convence la tesis ..si no no la hubiera comprado, pero aún asi soy algo escéptico con el autopay

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bientop (10 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Jaja. Si hago un x5 la botella es tuya. Queda aquí escrito, aunque no sé si cango es tuya o es de otro momentum y te vas a poner fino a costa de un compañero jeje.
> La empresa me convence y me convence la tesis ..si no no la hubiera comprado, pero aún asi soy algo escéptico con el autopay
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Autopay es de Moneyme, la futura empresa más surfera de Australia. No se si la estas confundiendo con Cango.


----------



## Manolito-14 (10 Jun 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Autopay es de Moneyme, la futura empresa más surfera de Australia. No se si la estas confundiendo con Cango.



Si coño. Es verdad que las estaba confundiendo. Me refiero a moneyme desde el principio...perdón por el retraso. Es que se ha hablado en los últimos mensajes de ambas y mi cerebro me la ha jugado

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Jaja. Si hago un x5 la botella es tuya. Queda aquí escrito, aunque no sé si cango es tuya o es de otro momentum y te vas a poner fino a costa de un compañero jeje.
> La empresa me convence y me convence la tesis ..si no no la hubiera comprado, pero aún asi soy algo escéptico con el autopay
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk




Cango es mía también. Así que apúntame esa botella también jajajaja

Respecto a AutoPay, veremos qué datos nos dan en uno o dos meses, pero yo creo que a medio plazo va a ser el producto con mayor volumen de todos.

Piensa que menos tiempo de resolverlo es facilidad, comodidad y dinero para el del concesionario. Y no todos los concesionarios tienen acuerdos con grandes financieras. Acuerdos exclusivos vaya. Entonces a igualdad de precio o incluso algo mayor (al fin y al cabo lo paga el cliente no tu) y eres el del concesionario con curro hasta arriba y tienes opción A. Meter la info en el ordenador, irte a tomar un café y al rato tienes aprobada o denegada la operación y los fondos ready. Llamada a paco, oye que cuando quieras, tienes esto aprobado.

Opción B. Meter los datos en el sistema un jueves y que el lunes te llamé una Charo diciéndote que falta tal o cual dato, que se necesita que hables con el cliente y pidas más info y que ya si eso en dos días te dicen algo. Que si tal le llames mañana a las 4 de la tarde y comentáis 3/4 potenciales préstamos que le mandaste 

La diferencia, si funciona, para mí es abismal


----------



## javapow (10 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cango es mía también. Así que apúntame esa botella también jajajaja
> 
> Respecto a AutoPay, veremos qué datos nos dan en uno o dos meses, pero yo creo que a medio plazo va a ser el producto con mayor volumen de todos.
> 
> ...




Cuando has dicho lo de la charo de la opción B es que me lo estaba imaginando tal cual. Típico trámite de mierda que haces un par de veces en tu vida y al final da más por culo que otra cosa. Cuando estas cosas van tan mal (lo normal es que funcionen así de mal) en el momento de hacerlo te cagas en todo y cuando un amigo te pregunta por ello y le describes el proceso no quieres ni recordar esa experiencia.
Como lo del Autopay pille ritmo y se ponga en boca el crecimiento puede ser brutal. Aquí ya no se si harán la típica publicidad agresiva rollo compramostucoche.es que aunque parezca cutre es muy efectiva.


----------



## Alturron (10 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo te va a salir el 4 Palmas por los ojos... Aquí otro con kistos, kaspi, moneyme y de momento ahí he parado...

Lo vas a acabar aborreciendo... Igual tienes que volver y hacer downgrade al amontillado después de tantas palmas


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Cuando has dicho lo de la charo de la opción B es que me lo estaba imaginando tal cual. Típico trámite de mierda que haces un par de veces en tu vida y al final da más por culo que otra cosa. Cuando estas cosas van tan mal (lo normal es que funcionen así de mal) en el momento de hacerlo te cagas en todo y cuando un amigo te pregunta por ello y le describes el proceso no quieres ni recordar esa experiencia.
> Como lo del Autopay pille ritmo y se ponga en boca el crecimiento puede ser brutal. Aquí ya no se si harán la típica publicidad agresiva rollo compramostucoche.es que aunque parezca cutre es muy efectiva.



Es que ellos no necesitan publicidad, porque ellos no necesitan que tú escojas Auto-pay al comprar el coche, necesitan que los del concesionario lo usen. Entonces se trata de ir con traje y corbata como empleado de moneyme y hacerles una demostración etc etc

Casi todos sus productos son así por cierto. Sólo dos de ellos se venden desde moneyme a los clientes finales


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Alturron dijo:


> @arriba/abajo te va a salir el 4 Palmas por los ojos... Aquí otro con kistos, kaspi, moneyme y de momento ahí he parado...
> 
> Lo vas a acabar aborreciendo... Igual tienes que volver y hacer downgrade al amontillado después de tantas palmas



Tienes razón, igual empiezo a pedir botellas de Lagavulin...hay que diversificar supongo jajajaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Perdonar que os de la murga con Interactive brokers. Estoy comparando comisiones y veo que hay dos tipos, fijas y por niveles, me aplica siemrpe las fijas, las cuales son mas caras que en degiro ( mercado de londres, españa, alemania) en casi todos los mercados, salvo en el de honkong ( por suerte aqui compro bastante) y USA. Que hace que te apliquen comisiones fijas o por niveles?
Gracias


----------



## Minadeperro (10 Jun 2021)

¿Qué está pasando con Momo? Me está dando una sorpresa, ya que los resultados tiraban a mediocres...

@arriba/abajo ¿os habéis planteado abrirle un perfil de Tantan al conductor de Momentum? Seguro que nos daba más impulso a la acción que el programa de recompra de acciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con Momo? Me está dando una sorpresa, ya que los resultados tiraban a mediocres...
> 
> @arriba/abajo ¿os habéis planteado abrirle un perfil de Tantan al conductor de Momentum? Seguro que nos daba más impulso a la acción que el programa de recompra de acciones.



Ostia me he reído MUCHO con tu comentario. Dejo al locutor que explore la idea y que comenté sus impresiones.

Parece que Momo tiene un suelo de hierro en los 14, que es más o menos el cash por acción que tiene. Es lo mejor de esta acción ahora mismo, que a estos precios el downside es muy bajo.

Aún así yo no me planteo ampliar porque el guidance para Q2 es mierdero, pero cuando presenten lo de Q2 hay dos cosas que hay que mirar en muchísimo detalle: 1. Si tantan ya está en breakeven (sin perder dinero) que es lo que espero y serían muy buenas noticias y 2. Si el guidance a Q3 en términos de ingresos mejora.

Si se dan ambas dos y estamos a 14/14.5 probablemente amplíe a pesar del management cosechero


----------



## Minadeperro (10 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ostia me he reído MUCHO con tu comentario. Dejo al locutor que explore la idea y que comenté sus impresiones.
> 
> Parece que Momo tiene un suelo de hierro en los 14, que es más o menos el cash por acción que tiene. Es lo mejor de esta acción ahora mismo, que a estos precios el downside es muy bajo.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo del cash lo tengo claro, pero hasta ahora el mercado sólo lo ha tenido en cuenta para marcar el suelo como dices.

@RockLobster , mójate. No nos obligues a pedírtelo en el chat del directo. Ayuda (un poco más) a la parroquia burbujera.


----------



## Value (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Perdonar que os de la murga con Interactive brokers. Estoy comparando comisiones y veo que hay dos tipos, fijas y por niveles, me aplica siemrpe las fijas, las cuales son mas caras que en degiro ( mercado de londres, españa, alemania) en casi todos los mercados, salvo en el de honkong ( por suerte aqui compro bastante) y USA. Que hace que te apliquen comisiones fijas o por niveles?
> Gracias



Las puedes cambiar desde tu perfil dentro de la web de IB. Suelen salir más económicas las por niveles si no mueves cantidades gigantes.


Sobre la otra duda que comentáis algunos de transferir dinero a IB, solicitas desde la web de IB que vas a hacer un depósito por X cantidad y ellos te dan las instrucciones.

YO pongo JP MORGAN y me funciona perfectamente.


----------



## RockLobster (10 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Sí, lo del cash lo tengo claro, pero hasta ahora el mercado sólo lo ha tenido en cuenta para marcar el suelo como dices.
> 
> @RockLobster , mójate. No nos obligues a pedírtelo en el chat del directo. Ayuda (un poco más) a la parroquia burbujera.



Mejor no, que me pierdo y luego no se saca el programa adelante...

PD: Vivi una temporada en Japon y se como se las gastan...


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Las puedes cambiar desde tu perfil dentro de la web de IB. Suelen salir más económicas las por niveles si no mueves cantidades gigantes.
> 
> 
> Sobre la otra duda que comentáis algunos de transferir dinero a IB, solicitas desde la web de IB que vas a hacer un depósito por X cantidad y ellos te dan las instrucciones.
> ...



Gracias a mi desde revolut me esta dando problemas, supongo que será quw algo pasa con el banco hoy, ya que hago los pasos como indicas,desde evo me loha cogido a la primera, en revolu5 una a la segunda vez y otra ya voy por el Intento 3


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jun 2021)

He puesto una orden a kistos en IB , y me indica que no la mandan a mercado hasta las 13:50 hora de uk. esto es habitual en el mercado de londres desde Ib? mandarlas a esa hora? gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He puesto una orden a kistos en IB , y me indica que no la mandan a mercado hasta las 13:50 hora de uk. esto es habitual en el mercado de londres desde Ib? mandarlas a esa hora? gracias



Es habitual en kistos, no en IB. Es decir Compras Repsol en IB y eso no pasa


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es habitual en kistos, no en IB. Es decir Compras Repsol en IB y eso no pasa



Gracias, pensaba que podia ser el exchange de Londres. Si hubiera sabido que abriri cuenta en IB era tan sencillo como Degiro no huiera empezado con degiro, por que la diferencia en comisiones a favor de IB ahroa que estoy operando son bastantes si no se selecciona el cambio fijo.


----------



## Ratziel (11 Jun 2021)

Quiero entrar en MME y por idas y venidas con las transferencias no he podido tener la pasta en el broker hasta hoy. De 1,46-1,50 que iba a entrar veo que hoy ya está en 1,60. A corto plazo, ¿suele ser normal que haya posibilidades de entrar más abajo? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?


----------



## MagicTaly (11 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Quiero entrar en MME y por idas y venidas con las transferencias no he podido tener la pasta en el broker hasta hoy. De 1,46-1,50 que iba a entrar veo que hoy ya está en 1,60. A corto plazo, ¿suele ser normal que haya posibilidades de entrar más abajo? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?



Yo aún no he entrado (porque me tengo que mirar la empresa, lo haré este fin de semana). Por paco-técnico te diría que hoy ha intentado romper la resistencia de 1.6x y ha rebotado. Podría ser que si no hay noticias vuelva hasta los 1.36-1.40 y luego para arriba. Teniendo en cuenta que puede que la semana que viene venga rojo... lo mismo influye y se da este caso. Pero también puede que la supere y se te vaya a los 1.7x   

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es mete la mitad de lo que quieras meterle a estos precios y espera a ver qué pasa con esta resistencia.


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Quiero entrar en MME y por idas y venidas con las transferencias no he podido tener la pasta en el broker hasta hoy. De 1,46-1,50 que iba a entrar veo que hoy ya está en 1,60. A corto plazo, ¿suele ser normal que haya posibilidades de entrar más abajo? ¿Qué me aconsejáis?



Yo he visto lo mismo y he decidido esperar.


----------



## Ratziel (11 Jun 2021)

Ok, lo preguntaba por si era una locura esperar con muchas posibilidades de salir mal. Me esperaré a ver cómo va estos días entonces.

Otra preguntilla. Cango lleva ya un mes tambaleándose entre 5,20-5,70 más o menos. ¿Momento de entrar, o sigue el cuchillo cayendo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Ok, lo preguntaba por si era una locura esperar con muchas posibilidades de salir mal. Me esperaré a ver cómo va estos días entonces.
> 
> Otra preguntilla. Cango lleva ya un mes tambaleándose entre 5,20-5,70 más o menos. ¿Momento de entrar, o sigue el cuchillo cayendo?



Depende de la sangre fría que tengas y tu idea de inversión con ella. Yo sigo con el plan de no tocar hasta los 5,00

Es mas, presiento que el Q2 va a ser regulero con el tema de los chips y tal, pero por otro lado van a dar beneficios fake con lo de la valoración de Li (igual que ahora dieron perdidas fake por lo mismo)


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Ok, lo preguntaba por si era una locura esperar con muchas posibilidades de salir mal. Me esperaré a ver cómo va estos días entonces.



Yo he pensado lo mismo, pero he apretado los dientes, he respirado hondo y me he contenido. Es puro FOMO. Obviamente existe el riesgo de perder el tren pero ya habrá nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

Compradas 23 mil Afentra a 15.6

Con esto cierro posicion por el momento. MUY contento de poder hacer cargado a estos precios. Grqcias al ruso oligarca que se está saliendo estas semanas a lo bestia 

Por cierto esta tarde sale el vídeo individual de Afentra en YouTube, ya lo colgaré por aquí


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (11 Jun 2021)

Dentro de Afentra a 15.5p , mas barato que los ejecutas.




Me he decidido entrar por las compras de los insiders , solo aparece una venta parcial.

4 junio 187.000 acciones a 15.8p Cloke Ian . Aumenta, Total 1.9M
3 Junio 954.140 acciones a 15.8p Anastasia Deulina .Entra , total 0.95M
20 abril unica venta de 2.65M acciones por Hadron Capital . Le quedan en total 10.83M
30 Marzo 2.68M a 16.8p Wilson Gavin ( director no ejecutivo ) . Entra ,total 2.68M
16 marzo 2.27M a 16.75p Paul McDade CEO . Entra , total 2.27M
19 Febrero 21.48M a 17.14 Richard Ian Griffihs inversor . Entra .Total 21.48M

Lo que no me gusta y si no le meteria mas , es porque casi todos vienen de Tullow pil la cual cayo en desgracia con un gran historial de ventures poco existosas por decirlo de modo suave , en Africa , me da que estaban acostumbrados al petroleo caro y vinieron las rebajas y muchos costos en perforaciones frustradas.









TULLOW OIL, LA PETROLERA QUE EXPLORA DONDE OTRAS NO BUSCAN - Mining Press







miningpress.com




y con razon no lo hacian.

Aqui podemos ver que en Tullow oil lo que se dice valor para el accionista no es que crearan como O Fenomeno , vamos a ver si en esta hay mas suerte y aprendieron del pasado.




Por cierto se habla de que tienen ya algo en Somalia , pero en el paper hablan de que las adquisiones seran en Africa occidental.








McDade launches Afentra with eye on African acquisitions


Former Tullow Oil executives have launched their Afentra venture, focused on production up and down West Africa. Paul McDade, Afentra CEO, explained the




www.energyvoice.com





Mientras que kistos tiene la plataforma a 20km de la costa y donde los ecologistas y lugareños no le van a quitar ojo de lo que alli se hace , en esta ese factor es cuasi irrelevante , en esta sin embargo hay mas riesgo geopolitico . En fin , esperemos que compren buenos chollos y no me los engañen.

Con 42.7M $US en cash para un total de 220M de acciones hace pensar que podria tener un suelo alrededor de 13.74p al cambio actual, pero ha estado antes cotizando bastante por debajo de ese precio.


----------



## juanmas (11 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A qué te refieres con que a TIGR se la suda?



Cristalino, debería cotizar por debajo de 24, pero ya ves como tira. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Cristalino, debería cotizar por debajo de 24, pero ya ves como tira.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1B mediante Tapatalk



Porque debería cotizar por debajo de 24?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

Vendidos los warrants de SSPK con 150 dólares de perdidas aprox. seguimos quitando lastre!


----------



## ping27 (11 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porque debería cotizar por debajo de 24?



Porque es lo que suele pasar. 

Cuando hay una ampliación a un precio hay una masa de accionistas que lo toman como que ese es el "fair value" y no tiene más upside. Por lo que estan dispuestos a vender algo más barato que ese precio y llevarse el dinero a otro lado.

Luego están los que se leen los informes y piensan que están invirtiendo en empresas y no comprando boletos del casino.


Como ejemplo de lo que sería "normal" que pasara, ayer está minera anunció una pequeña ampliación a 1,10 y hoy hay gente vendiendo a 1,04:




Pero claro, TIGR es un pepinaco


----------



## Pepotin (11 Jun 2021)

El tigre rugiendo, ha casi doblado desde el mínimo del 13 de mayo....


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Porque es lo que suele pasar.
> 
> Cuando hay una ampliación a un precio hay una masa de accionistas que lo toman como que ese es el "fair value" y no tiene más upside. Por lo que estan dispuestos a vender algo más barato que ese precio y llevarse el dinero a otro lado.
> 
> ...



La cosa es que igual darle un dinero de ampliación a una empresa que crece al 255% no es lo mismo que dárselo a empresas que lo usan para tapar pufos 

Es que no sé si sois conscientes de lo barata que está TIGR. En los resultados de Q3, analizados el precio de hoy puede ser un PER 15 o alguna locura así. Igual hasta menos


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2021)

Pues la verdad que esta semana me ha empujado a la vez lo chino y los barcos, y se ha notado mucho. Tengo la cartera en máximos absolutos desde que la abrí.
Ojalá poder vender las QFIN a 50 y tener ese pastón guardado para posibles chollos en caso de ostiazo (lo acabaré quemando a las dos semanas ya veréis)


----------



## Manolito-14 (12 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues la verdad que esta semana me ha empujado a la vez lo chino y los barcos, y se ha notado mucho. Tengo la cartera en máximos absolutos desde que la abrí.
> Ojalá poder vender las QFIN a 50 y tener ese pastón guardado para posibles chollos en caso de ostiazo (lo acabaré quemando a las dos semanas ya veréis)



Estoy en las mismas, en máximos. Buena semana, yo tmb quiero deshacerme de las qfin, no tengo tan claro cuando. Las venderías a 50 poruqe sería un per ya superior a 10 y te parece que dejarían de estar baratas?. Todo lo que saque de ahí va a kistos y cierro ya mi posición con el señor nazario. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas (12 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porque debería cotizar por debajo de 24?



Me explico muy mal, debería parece un tanto imperativo, lo que quiero decir es que con el offering saliendo papel por debajo de 24$, en condiciones normales por ese nivel "debería" cotizar TIGR. A esos niveles circulaba la acción el día 8/6 y en cierta media el día 10, la situación cambia radicalmente el día 11 con fuerte entrada de dinero fresco, tal como muestra el Money Flow Index.

Creo que en la gráfica se vé mejor la situación.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Me explico muy mal, debería parece un tanto imperativo, lo que quiero decir es que con el offering saliendo papel por debajo de 24$, en condiciones normales por ese nivel "debería" cotizar TIGR. A esos niveles circulaba la acción el día 8/6 y en cierta media el día 10, la situación cambia radicalmente el día 11 con fuerte entrada de dinero fresco, tal como muestra el Money Flow Index.
> 
> Creo que en la gráfica se vé mejor la situación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 683107



A TIGR le esta entrando MUCHISIMO dinero, sin duda. Anda con volúmenes muy majos. Se ve también en QFIN por ejemplo, no es solo que suba, es que sube con volumen.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Estoy en las mismas, en máximos. Buena semana, yo tmb quiero deshacerme de las qfin, no tengo tan claro cuando. Las venderías a 50 poruqe sería un per ya superior a 10 y te parece que dejarían de estar baratas?. Todo lo que saque de ahí va a kistos y cierro ya mi posición con el señor nazario.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de QFIN, es una forma de estirar las hasta un beneficio bastante razonable, sumar una liquidez.muy buena para los próximos meses, y permitirme hacer un YOLO con FINV y dejarlas ahí correr durante uno o varios años mas.

También quiero mejorar aprovechando las subidas verticales de distintas acciones. Se juntan muchas cosas, lo que no quita que lo mismo en unos años QFIN está en 100, pero hay que tomar decisiones así a veces


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2021)

Lo de QFIN al ser financiera, hay que andar con mil ojos si parte del aumento de beneficio es porque liberan provisiones (habían provisionado de más con el covid, y la cartera crediticia aguanto mejor de lo esperado). Precisamente esa era la idea central de inversión en LX, que sabía que tenían DEMASIADAS provisiones y en algún momento las tendría que liberar, y eso va a beneficio directamente en la cuenta de resultados.

Pero vamos, que QFIN es un cañón pero FINV me parece mejor. Y no quiero tirar con ambas en plan YOLO así que 50 me parece razonable para sacarle mucha pasta y buscar pastos más verdes


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jun 2021)

Fijate en el PROVISION FOR CONTINGENT LIABILITIES (= a hucha por si la pena no paga). En 2020 era 1,702,757 y en 2021 758,676. Ahi ves la gran diferencia entre los resultados de Q1 2020 y los de 20201


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jun 2021)

Empezamos en unos minutos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## eldelavespa (14 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta para mi paisano Arriba/abajo sobre Moneyme, ¿la empresa cuando madure serían de las que reparten dividendo o la ves más creciendo por otras partes del mundo sin que lleguen a repartir al accionista? por otro lado ¿como ves las barreras de entrada en este sector? ¿le pueden comer la tostada? Eres un crack, gracias por todo. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jun 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Una pregunta para mi paisano Arriba/abajo sobre Moneyme, ¿la empresa cuando madure serían de las que reparten dividendo o la ves más creciendo por otras partes del mundo sin que lleguen a repartir al accionista? por otro lado ¿como ves las barreras de entrada en este sector? ¿le pueden comer la tostada? Eres un crack, gracias por todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Sinceramente no tengo ni idea con lo de los divis. Aún así mi hipótesis es que a 3/5 años no deberíamos ver divis. Los divis deberían empezar cuando ellos no vean posibilidades de crecer más, así que eso, mínimo 3/5 años diría.

Respecto a los competidores, en sus productos más básicos si hay pocas barreras de entrada, pero en los productos que son B2B2C veo más barreras de entrada, porque son nichos bastante pequeños como para que muchos competidores quieran entrar.

Piensa en MoneyMe como una empresa tecnológica que da préstamos más que como una empresa que da préstamos a través de una plataforma tecnológica.

Ellos tienen su Plataforma (Horizon) y si consiguen dar con la tecla de tener muy baja morosidad con sus clientes respecto a la que deberían tener para dichos clientes, ahí está la ventaja competitiva para ellos, porque pueden elegir que segmento de clientes quieren tener y además poner un precio muy competitivo para ellos.

Piensa que ellos ahora son ENANOS entonces no es tampoco momento de preocuparse por posibles.comoetidores que les coman el negocio

PD: vete enfriando unas cajas de sidra que estoy ahí en Agosto


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jun 2021)

Bueno las estrellas de hoy son Adriatic, que va disparadisima y QFIN y FINV. 

QFIN más cerca de mi precio de salida de 50

Respecto a Adriatic, están a nada de empezar a sacar mineral, y vendrá una ampliación de capital antes para tener el cash necesario para llevarlo a cabo así que no os asistáis si un día viene con -5/-7% y leéis que amplían capital. Es la forma en la que operan las mineras al pasar de exploradoras a productoras

Lo positivo de esto es que cuanto más suba ahora menos nos diluyen en esa ampliación. Adriatic sigue pintando MUY bien. 

Invoco al bueno del @SargentoHighway por si él quiere añadir algo, que al fin y al cabo es el que sabe de minas


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jun 2021)

Por cierto acabo de entrar en PANL, porque mi mente dice que con ZIM, un saco de NMM, GOGL no tengo bastantes barcos jajajaja


----------



## eduin712 (14 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> Si, desde un principio que debí haber empezado con IB pero en aquel momento pensé que esos 10 USD mensuales eran demasiado, luego dentro de Degiro ya te das cuenta del error.
> 
> Ojalá llegue el día que pueda comprar 10 mil acciones de Kistos jajaja, buena señal sería. De momento me conformo con menos de la mitad para empezar. Form now on, espero que O fenómenos nos haga contar billetes en Maldivas de aquí 10 años!



Hola @Antropico

Nos puedes decir que te ha pasado con degiro? Gracias


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (14 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno las estrellas de hoy son Adriatic, que va disparadisima y QFIN y FINV.
> 
> QFIN más cerca de mi precio de salida de 50
> 
> ...



A ver si puedo entrar en dicha corrección...


----------



## ping27 (15 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A ver si puedo entrar en dicha corrección...



No quiero meterle el FOMO a nadie, como me ocurrió a mí cuando entre en su momento, justo antes de darse la vuelta el sector en Agosto...

Pero si se ha puesto a subir así, después de tanto tiempo lateral, creo que esa corrección puede ser en los 200 o 250, por decir cualquier cifra. 

Me recuerda a FINV hace poco cuando vigilabamos por si bajaba de 7 otra vez, y mírala...

Pero ojalá haya alguien que se quiera salir a lo oligarca ruso de AfEnTra y os la deje barata a los que no estáis.

Iba a poner un vídeo de Adrián Godas, que tiene un 20% en ADT. Pero me ha sorprendido la cantidad de videos que hay al respecto en español. Sin embargo en el mundo anglo no les llama mucho.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Jun 2021)

Buen meneo al alza lleva moneyme 


https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02384533-2A1303484?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Jun 2021)

Pues parece que los de MoneyMe se la están sacando con el Autopay, que está excediendo sus previsiones.

Estás en racha @arriba/abajo. Mil gracias por la recomendación.

Te dejo un clip, como material didáctico a futuro, con el que explicar de nuevo la empresa.


----------



## jjh (15 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Pues parece que los de MoneyMe se la están sacando con el Autopay, que está excediendo sus previsiones.
> 
> Estás en racha @arriba/abajo. Mil gracias por la recomendación.
> 
> Te dejo un clip, como material didáctico a futuro, con el que explicar de nuevo la empresa.



¡Menuda alegría mañanera! Así da gusto madrugar. ¿Beberán amontillado en Australia?


----------



## Ratziel (15 Jun 2021)

Qué rabia haberme quedado fuera de MME.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Creo que está gráfica lo explica todo. Como dijo el Capi en el vídeo de MoneyMe, hay que fijarse en las Originations (los nuevos créditos que generan) porque el aumento de ingresos y los beneficios van con retardo respecto a este. Pues así van creciendo. +384% respecto al año pasado. Esto es growth cojones. Y no os olvidéis que os dije que hay muy pocas acciones circulando. Que si la.gente entra y se queda, porque es un empreson, se va a disparar a lo bestia porque más gente querrá entrar y no hay papel. No seáis gilis y vendáis ahora por ganar cuatro duros. Que si, que no soy un asesor de bolsa y blah blah blah...pero no vendáis!!!


----------



## lodero (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que está gráfica lo explica todo. Como dijo el Capi en el vídeo de MoneyMe, hay que fijarse en las Originations (los nuevos créditos que generan) porque el aumento de ingresos y los beneficios van con retardo respecto a este. Pues así van creciendo. +384% respecto al año pasado. Esto es growth cojones. Y no os olvidéis que os dije que hay muy pocas acciones circulando. Que si la.gente entra y se queda, porque es un empreson, se va a disparar a lo bestia porque más gente querrá entrar y no hay papel. No seáis gilis y vendáis ahora por ganar cuatro duros. Que si, que no soy un asesor de bolsa y blah blah blah...pero no vendáis!!!



La has clavado (otra vez) con lo del autopay, estoy huele a 4 palmas para todos


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

lodero dijo:


> La has clavado (otra vez) con lo del autopay, estoy huele a 4 palmas para todos



Fijate que en enero estaban en 30 millones de originations, con todos los productos 

Yo creo que en diciembre 2021, solo ese mes, autopay solo puede irse a 10/15 millones de originations. Hay que seguir muy de cerca la tracción que pilla AutoPay, porque la capacidad de crecimiento que tienen es casi ilimitada para el tamaño de la empresa.

Esto pinta muy bien, pero en el fondo es lo de siempre. Hoy presentan este update, baja un 5% y mucha gente no sería consciente de que el update es la putísima ostia, simplemente porque la acción no sube.

Aquí el dinero se hace precisamente encontrando las joyas, viendo que el mercado no entiende una mierda de la empresa, cargando las alforjas a precio de mierda, y luego sentándose a esperar con un amontillado, hasta que a fuerza bruta, tarde o temprano el mercado entienda que es una joya. A veces hay suerte con el timing como con moneyme, que entre hace 3 semanas, y a veces tarda 3/6 meses. Pero no cambia que hay que fijarse en los números de la empresa y no en si la acción sube o baja. Y cuanto más baje la acción y los números pintan terriblemente bien, pues más se compra. Así de facil

En este punto estamos con MoneyMe


----------



## Ratziel (15 Jun 2021)

Perdonadme por la pregunta tonta, pero: ¿Cual es el ticker de Adriatic? Es que me salen varias "Adriatic Metals PLC" en distintas bolsas (ASX LSE y FRA).


----------



## anonimocobarde (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que si, que no soy un asesor de bolsa y blah blah blah...pero no vendáis!!!



Vale, no eres asesor de bolsa y blah blah blah. Pero la pregunta del millón. ¿Sigue a buen precio para entrar?


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Vale, no eres asesor de bolsa y blah blah blah. Pero la pregunta del millón. ¿Sigue a buen precio para entrar?



Yo me planteo ampliar. Y llevo un carro lleno a 1.39

Creo que con eso te respondo


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Perdonadme por la pregunta tonta, pero: ¿Cual es el ticker de Adriatic? Es que me salen varias "Adriatic Metals PLC" en distintas bolsas (ASX LSE y FRA).



Depende de en qué mercado quieras comprar. Los principales son el de Australia y Londres, en FRA tendrá un volumen ridiculo asinque yo no compraría allí. Por uso horario lo más cómodo es en LSE en mi opinión, pero puedes echar cuentas entre la cotización de Australia y la de UK con el cambio de moneda y ver si hay algún pacoarbitraje relevante


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

Pequeña desilusión con Morses, por tercera vez en menos de 12 meses toca los 80, pero mucho me temo que no va a romper la resistencia porque se está moviendo con muy poco volumen. 

No creo que siga la evolución de las dos ocasiones anteriores, ago.2020, mar.2021, a fin de cuentas ahora HCC debe estar funcionando a pleno rendimiento.


----------



## Ratziel (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Depende de en qué mercado quieras comprar. Los principales son el de Australia y Londres, en FRA tendrá un volumen ridiculo asinque yo no compraría allí. Por uso horario lo más cómodo es en LSE en mi opinión, pero puedes echar cuentas entre la cotización de Australia y la de UK con el cambio de moneda y ver si hay algún pacoarbitraje relevante



Vale, es justo lo que pensaba, pero es que me he puesto a comparar y no entiendo como en un mercado puede bajar un 3% en un día y en el otro subir casi un 1% (y en velas de 5 días también hay buena diferencia), así que he pensado en preguntarte mejor. Pero nada, me dejo de historias y entro en Londres. Mil gracias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Vale, es justo lo que pensaba, pero es que me he puesto a comparar y no entiendo como en un mercado puede bajar un 3% en un día y en el otro subir casi un 1% (y en velas de 5 días también hay buena diferencia), así que he pensado en preguntarte mejor. Pero nada, me dejo de historias y entro en Londres. Mil gracias.



Australia cerró el lunes por ejemplo, de ahí que no vayan acompañadas estos dias


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pequeña desilusión con Morses, por tercera vez en menos de 12 meses toca los 80, pero mucho me temo que no va a romper la resistencia porque se está moviendo con muy poco volumen.
> 
> No creo que siga la evolución de las dos ocasiones anteriores, ago.2020, mar.2021, a fin de cuentas ahora HCC debe estar funcionando a pleno rendimiento.




Bueno pues tan mal no parece ir


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> No quiero meterle el FOMO a nadie, como me ocurrió a mí cuando entre en su momento, justo antes de darse la vuelta el sector en Agosto...
> 
> Pero si se ha puesto a subir así, después de tanto tiempo lateral, creo que esa corrección puede ser en los 200 o 250, por decir cualquier cifra.
> 
> ...



Me has metido todo el FOMO y paso de complicarme jajajaj. Le he metido media carga con la pequeña bajada de hoy, si sube pues eso que me llevo y si baja pues amplio. Gracias por la info!


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno pues tan mal no parece ir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 685932



Echale un vistazo al volumen. Si no incrementa volumen, a final de sesión se vá a desinflar.

Espero equivocarme, como de costumbre.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Jun 2021)

Tenéis alguna página para ver el mercado australiano en tiempo real? Yo para el de hong kong uso Free Real Time Stock Quote- Financial Information- ET Net
por si os interesa... Es difícil hacer buenas entradas sin saber el precio, en Degiro x lo menos... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Echale un vistazo al volumen. Si no incrementa volumen, a final de sesión se vá a desinflar.
> 
> Espero equivocarme, como de costumbre.



Joder es decir tú lo del poco volumen (volumen medio de 400 mil acciones aprox) y no se que coño ha pasado que lleva más de 7 millones. Se están intercambiando bloques gordisimos hoy, no se que coño pasa, but looks quite good


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Joder que día hermanos. Solo falta que me venga el trio fintech chino a fuego y ya tenemos para el (ancla del) yate


----------



## IxoRai (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder que día hermanos. Solo falta que me venga el trio fintech chino a fuego y ya tenemos para el (ancla del) yate
> Ver archivo adjunto 686098



Buenas!!! Ya que eres el sherif de Morses, ¿no te planteas vender ahora? Yo estoy dándole vueltas. Gracias!


----------



## Tio1saM (15 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> Buenas!!! Ya que eres el sherif de Morses, ¿no te planteas vender ahora? Yo estoy dándole vueltas. Gracias!



No se que decirte, pero esta mucho mas barata que precorona y varios de sus principales competidores se han ido al guano y su negocio online esta empezando a ser significativo. Dan ganas de vender pero no se si es el momento de hacerlo la verdad. A ver que opina arriba/abajo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> Buenas!!! Ya que eres el sherif de Morses, ¿no te planteas vender ahora? Yo estoy dándole vueltas. Gracias!



Porque te planteas vender? En base a que?


----------



## IxoRai (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porque te planteas vender? En base a que?



Me lo planteo por que ha sido una subida bastante agresiva sin un motivo claro, no está mejor ni peor que ayer supongo, y aunque la idea era dejarla a bastante largo no veo mal hacer caja.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> Me lo planteo por que ha sido una subida bastante agresiva sin un motivo claro, no está mejor ni peor que ayer supongo, y aunque la idea era dejarla a bastante largo no veo mal hacer caja.



Y cuando bajaba sin ninguna noticia? Te planteabas comprar de cada vez?


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> Me lo planteo por que ha sido una subida bastante agresiva sin un motivo claro, no está mejor ni peor que ayer supongo, y aunque la idea era dejarla a bastante largo no veo mal hacer caja.



Mírate si tienes tiempo el podcast de Momentum del domingo pasado, esta parte que te adjunto donde comentamos las novedades con la morsita.



Para mi tiene todo el sentido esta subida y joder... es que llevo con la misma historia ya mucho tiempo. Si estuviese Morses HOY a precios de Enero 2020 (125p) no me sorprendería nada!


----------



## IxoRai (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y cuando bajaba sin ninguna noticia? Te planteabas comprar de cada vez?



En realidad si.... es la segunda posición de mi cartera, jaja. Y contentísimo eh!


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Mírate si tienes tiempo el podcast de Momentum del domingo pasado, esta parte que te adjunto donde comentamos las novedades con la morsita.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mi tiene todo el sentido esta subida y joder... es que llevo con la misma historia ya mucho tiempo. Si estuviese Morses HOY a precios de Enero 2020 (125p) no me sorprendería nada!




Hombre Raúl yo daba por hecho que había visto el programa que si no es así está excomulgado jajaja

Trato de que todos razonemos "en alto" sobre el tema. No hay noticias, ok. Pero es que está ridículamente barata. Pero ridículamente barata. Si estuviera a precios prwcovid seguiría barata y no habría que vender

@IxoRai planteatelo de la siguiente forma. Mira tu cartera de acciones. Mira cuales están con más descuento prwcovid y compáralas con Morses. Mira el resto y como están incluso más caras. Están esas empresas ahora mucho mejor que Morses? Porque Morse's están mucho mejor hoy que antes delcovid. Pero mucho mejor. Y cotiza un 20/39% por debajo incluso con esta subida


----------



## IxoRai (15 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Mírate si tienes tiempo el podcast de Momentum del domingo pasado, esta parte que te adjunto donde comentamos las novedades con la morsita.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mi tiene todo el sentido esta subida y joder... es que llevo con la misma historia ya mucho tiempo. Si estuviese Morses HOY a precios de Enero 2020 (125p) no me sorprendería nada!



No pude ver el directo y lo tenía en temas pendientes. Lo estudiaré a fondo. Gracias a los dos por las respuestas, y tan rápido. Que gusto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> En realidad si.... es la segunda posición de mi cartera, jaja. Y contentísimo eh!



Quizás el ser la segunda posición es lo que está distorsionando tu forma de verlo?

Si te consuela en dinero fresco metido es mi segunda posición tras Kistos


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Y finalmente contestando a tu pregunta.

Me planteo vender? No. Para nada. Ni de coña.

Creo que lo dije antes y la gente igual pensó que era broma. Y es muy en serio. A partir de 200 me plantearía vender


----------



## Value (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hombre Raúl yo daba por hecho que había visto el programa que si no es así está excomulgado jajaja
> 
> Trato de que todos razonemos "en alto" sobre el tema. No hay noticias, ok. Pero es que está ridículamente barata. Pero ridículamente barata. Si estuviera a precios prwcovid seguiría barata y no habría que vender
> 
> @IxoRai planteatelo de la siguiente forma. Mira tu cartera de acciones. Mira cuales están con más descuento prwcovid y compáralas con Morses. Mira el resto y como están incluso más caras. Están esas empresas ahora mucho mejor que Morses? Porque Morse's están mucho mejor hoy que antes delcovid. Pero mucho mejor. Y cotiza un 20/39% por debajo incluso con esta subida



A ver, para mi el asunto es CUANDO va a llegar a esa zona de los 125p de nuevo.

En función del momento puede que siga estando baratísima y sea un hold comodo/facil/sencillo. Aparte que de aquí vamos a ver sanos dividendos en el futuro.


----------



## javapow (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder que día hermanos. Solo falta que me venga el trio fintech chino a fuego y ya tenemos para el (ancla del) yate
> Ver archivo adjunto 686098



Hoy estoy teniendo un día de mierda en el curro pero entre esto y Money se hace más llevadero.
Muchas gracias caballero


----------



## IxoRai (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y finalmente contestando a tu pregunta.
> 
> Me planteo vender? No. Para nada. Ni de coña.
> 
> Creo que lo dije antes y la gente igual pensó que era broma. Y es muy en serio. A partir de 200 me plantearía vender



Pues gracias de nuevo. Consultoría instantánea y en cuanto a lo otro sí, posiblemente el ser la segunda posición influya.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Jun 2021)

En mi cartera se ha convertido en la primera posición, y que así siga jajajaj


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Hoy estoy teniendo un día de mierda en el curro pero entre esto y Money se hace más llevadero.
> Muchas gracias caballero



Mucho ánimo compañero!!!


----------



## raslghul (15 Jun 2021)

Pero qué cojones,




Pues me alegro de no haber puesto el SL esta mañana, porque lo iba a poner en 80 con toda la confianza.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Pero qué cojones,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686201
> 
> ...



Stop Loss NO, nunca, JAMAS!!!


----------



## raslghul (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Stop Loss NO, nunca, JAMAS!!!


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Jun 2021)

¿Alguno se plantear ampliar en Moneyme? Se me está calentando el dedo, pero la cabeza me dice que frene....

Felicidades a todos los que estamos dentro de ésta y/o de Morses, y gracias de nuevo al señor Capi.


----------



## Tio1saM (15 Jun 2021)

Por cierto TIGR esta cayendo a saco pero tampoco parece haber motivos ¿no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Por cierto que nadie diga que pongo solo lo bueno, nos están dando hoy duro en TIGR. Pero ya sabéis cómo es TIGR. Hoy parece el fin del mundo y mañana parece que se sale del mapa. 

Ah y mi entrada ayer en PANL. Joder no podía ser mejor. Parece que ese fondo de retarders que se estaba saliendo ya saco todo el papel, y ahora a volarrrr


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Por cierto TIGR esta cayendo a saco pero tampoco parece haber motivos ¿no?



Es TIGR hermano. Nada de que preocuparse


----------



## Minadeperro (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto que nadie diga que pongo solo lo bueno, nos están dando hoy duro en TIGR. Pero ya sabéis cómo es TIGR. Hoy parece el fin del mundo y mañana parece que se sale del mapa.
> 
> Ah y mi entrada ayer en PANL. Joder no podía ser mejor. Parece que ese fondo de retarders que se estaba saliendo ya saco todo el papel, y ahora a volarrrr



Estás en racha.

¿Por qué no amplias un poco en MOMO a ver si la magia se prolonga y nos la llevas a 16 o 17$? Quiero soltar lastre de una vez por favor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Estás en racha.
> 
> ¿Por qué no amplias un poco en MOMO a ver si la magia se prolonga y nos la llevas a 16 o 17$? Quiero soltar lastre de una vez por favor.




Buff con Momo yo estoy rezando para que pillé los 20 y largarla y no mirar atrás.

Tengo una pseudomomo con bastante mejor pinta, pero tengo que acabar de mirarmela

Respondiendo a tu pregunta de MoneyMe, yo me planteo ampliar. No ahora de forma inmediata porque llevo bastantes y a muy buen precio, pero si en uno o dos meses está por debajo de 190, o si baja un 10% desde precio de cierre de hoy, amplio seguro. Aquí depende de la carga que lleve cada uno y lo que le gustaría llevar


----------



## Mr Soul (15 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> ¿Alguno se plantear ampliar en Moneyme? Se me está calentando el dedo, pero la cabeza me dice que frene....
> 
> Felicidades a todos los que estamos dentro de ésta y/o de Morses, y gracias de nuevo al señor Capi.



En la propia página 71 del hilo, el propio OP te responde, mensaje de hoy por la mañana.
Perdón por la licencia que me he tomado, arriba/abajo.

Yo también voy a ampliar. Ya había dejado la orden de compra ayer por la noche cuando me fui a dormir, pero la dejé a 1.60 y no entró. Hoy lo volveré a intentar.
No veo razón para no ampliar a este precio. Imagínate las subidas que pueden producrise cuando publiquen resultados trimestrales ya con las ganancias que les ha generado el autopay.
Y esto hablando solo de lo que tiene Moneyme a día de hoy encima de la mesa. Pero es que tienen tecnología propia, son dueños de su tecnología, lo que les permite en el futuro dirigirse a nuevos sectores de clientes etc.
Resumiendo, que yo voy a ampliar.

Uy, EDITO: ya te contestó arriba/abajo. Está en todo, va a tener que contratar secretaria.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno las estrellas de hoy son Adriatic, que va disparadisima y QFIN y FINV.
> 
> QFIN más cerca de mi precio de salida de 50
> 
> ...



Va a ser una mina. Eso es lo importante.


----------



## juanmas (15 Jun 2021)

Pues si, el tema con Morses radicaba en el volumen y detrás de ese volumen y los movimientos de limpia a media mañana y a final de sesión solo puede estar "the hand of the king".

Que cabrones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Pues si, el tema con Morses radicaba en el volumen y detrás de ese volumen y los movimientos de limpia a media mañana y a final de sesión solo puede estar "the hand of the king".
> 
> Que cabrones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686441



Hombre lo de final de sesión es algo anecdótico en mi opinión. Siempre os digo a los de los barcos que tenéis el defecto de mirar esto al segundo. Y Morses no es así. Es una empresa enana de usura de mierda en un sector odiado y donde el resto de empresas son basura 

Tras mucho analizar Morses sabemos que es muy buena y está muy barata. Pues una vez uno carga hay que sentarse y no hacer nada, ni siquiera mirar para ella cada dia. Explotó ayer pero podía haber sido hace un mes o quizás a final del verano. 

Las small caps que nadie sigue son así, hasta que no entra un fondo que ve el chollazo y se mete con todo lo gordo, no se mueven de precio 

Ahora la Morsita que consolide niveles y este tranquila, y ya vendrá el próximo arreon cuando toque


----------



## lodero (16 Jun 2021)

estoy con un poco de liquidez y me tenéis totalmente estresado , jaja.
Ahora no sé si pillar un poco más de kistos, de moneyme, entrar a morses, coger algún barco tipo SB o PANL, esperar al siguiente momentum, ...
@arriba/abajo y compañia, algún tip?
Ya sé que no aconsejáis, pero saber el "yo de ser tú..." me vendría bien


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

lodero dijo:


> estoy con un poco de liquidez y me tenéis totalmente estresado , jaja.
> Ahora no sé si pillar un poco más de kistos, de moneyme, entrar a morses, coger algún barco tipo SB o PANL, esperar al siguiente momentum, ...
> @arriba/abajo y compañia, algún tip?
> Ya sé que no aconsejáis, pero saber el "yo de ser tú..." me vendría bien



En barcos mejor SB que PANL

En usura mejor MoneyMe que Morse's a estos precios. Es posible que MoneyMe bajo un poco en las próximas semanas luego con el update de ajulio volará (o debería)

Kistos si no llevas, está para entrar. Si llevas puedes ampliar a 175

No soy asesor y blah blah blah. Y hacer vuestro propio análisis y blah blah blah. No recomiendo a nadie que compre nada y blah blah blah


----------



## juanmas (16 Jun 2021)

TIGR por debajo de 24$ está para meterle un tirito. Como ya llevo, me he comprado 5 puts 20.0 vencimiento enero a 4.30$, breakeven 15.70$.
Más que nada para hacer caja.


----------



## Tiemblos (16 Jun 2021)

ANÁLISIS-Los prestamistas subprime de Gran Bretaña ceden ante el peso de las quejas
16 de junio de 2021 01:06
* El mercado de crédito hipotecario se contrae rápidamente: analista de Goodbody
* Aumento de las reclamaciones contra prestamistas de crédito hipotecario, según muestran los datos de FOS
* Los organismos de crédito advierten sobre un posible aumento de los préstamos ilegales


Por Muvija M
15 de junio (Reuters) - El número de británicos con malas calificaciones crediticias está aumentando a raíz de la pandemia de COVID-19, al igual que muchos prestamistas que los atienden están cerrando, abriendo una brecha en el mercado, advierten algunos organismos crediticios. puede permitir que florezcan los préstamos ilegales.
El sector de préstamos de alto riesgo ha estado en la mira regulatoria durante más de una década debido a las quejas de que cobraba tasas de interés superiores al 1.000% a las personas que luchaban por sobrevivir.
Pero un aumento repentino en las reclamaciones de los clientes sobre un trato injusto durante la pandemia está demostrando ser el colmo.
Los datos del Financial Ombudsman Service (FOS) de Gran Bretaña mostraron que las reclamaciones presentadas contra la industria del crédito hipotecario llegaron a 6.091 en el último trimestre de 2020 en comparación con 445 en el primero.
Eso fue superior a solo 30 en el primer trimestre del año fiscal 2014/15, cuando el sector quedó bajo la supervisión de la Autoridad de Conducta Financiera (FCA).
Desde entonces, los prestamistas han pagado a los clientes 900 millones de libras (1,270 millones de dólares) en compensación por prácticas desleales, según el regulador.
La represión regulatoria y las oleadas de quejas de los clientes han llevado a Amigo, uno de los prestamistas de alto riesgo más grandes del país, a decir que, a menos que pueda acordar una caída en su factura de compensación, cerrará.
El competidor Provident Financial dijo el mes pasado que estaba cerrando su otrora floreciente negocio de cobranza a domicilio después de una montaña de demandas de compensación, mientras que su rival más pequeño Non-Standard Finance anunció un aumento de capital que, según dijo, dependía de las conversaciones con la FCA sobre los pagos de compensación.
Los ejecutivos de la industria de las hipotecas de alto riesgo dicen que muchas de las quejas que enfrentan provienen de compañías de reclamaciones (CMC) que buscan nuevas fuentes de ingresos después de años de concentrarse en el escándalo de seguros de protección de pagos de Gran Bretaña. La asociación fundada por cinco de las principales CMC del Reino Unido no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios.
"El mercado de crédito hipotecario se está contrayendo rápidamente", dijo John Cronin, analista de Goodbody. "Las quejas de los clientes están impulsando un sector en contracción, y el crédito de alto costo es ahora un espacio muy difícil en el que jugar".
NINGUN LUGAR A DONDE IR
Las organizaciones benéficas de deuda dicen que hace mucho tiempo que se necesitaba una regulación más estricta para garantizar que los clientes reciban un trato justo, pero ahora que las empresas luchan por sobrevivir, la industria advierte que los prestatarios vulnerables pueden no tener adónde ir.
Alrededor de 138 empresas de crédito hipotecario abandonaron el sector en 2020, según el prestamista de alto riesgo Morses Club.
Después de la noticia del cierre del negocio de préstamos a domicilio de Provident Financial, el equipo de préstamos de dinero ilegal de Inglaterra (IMLT) advirtió a los consumidores que desconfíen de los "prestamistas ilegales oportunistas que pueden intentar llenar el vacío".
"No creo que los competidores intervengan en todas las áreas y es posible que veamos un aumento de los préstamos ilegales", dijo a Reuters el presidente ejecutivo de la Consumer Credit Trade Association (CCTA), Jason Wassell.
Los más vulnerables financieramente solo han encontrado que su posición se ha vuelto más precaria durante la pandemia de COVID-19.
Según ClearScore, el puntaje crediticio promedio para los prestatarios de alto riesgo cayó a 197 desde 200 entre enero y octubre de 2020, mientras que el número promedio de productos crediticios disponibles para ellos se redujo a 1,82 desde 1,91.
La FCA dijo que había actuado para garantizar que se respeten los estándares que se esperan de la industria, lo que incluye la necesidad de que las empresas solo otorguen préstamos a clientes que puedan pagar.
Dijo que su investigación sugiere que sólo "una proporción muy pequeña" de aquellos que no pudieron obtener crédito han utilizado o considerado utilizar prestamistas de dinero ilegales.
ExcludedUK, un grupo sin fines de lucro creado en respuesta a la pandemia para representar a las personas que no calificaban para el apoyo del gobierno, dijo que la mayoría de sus 500.000 miembros sentían que los préstamos de alto riesgo eran su única forma de sobrevivir.
Su directora, Jennifer Griffiths, dice que se necesita un mejor apoyo del gobierno, como esquemas de préstamos puente a bajo interés con reembolsos que solo comienzan cuando la persona tiene un nivel de vida básico.
La organización benéfica de deuda StepChange dijo que las cooperativas de crédito o los proveedores de financiamiento comunitario podrían proporcionar financiamiento alternativo, aunque reconoció que muchos aún no pueden acceder a esos préstamos.
Las cooperativas de crédito generalmente requieren que un miembro acumule ahorros antes de poder obtener un préstamo, lo que puede ser imposible para los prestatarios que viven de sueldo a sueldo.
"Es por eso que durante mucho tiempo hemos argumentado a favor de esquemas como un esquema de préstamos sin intereses, un programa piloto del cual se está explorando con respaldo financiero del gobierno", dijo Sue Anderson de StepChange.
Mientras tanto, los analistas dicen que las firmas de compra ahora y paga después (BNPL) como Klarna y Clearpay, que ofrecen opciones de pago sin intereses en cuotas, pueden llenar parte del vacío dejado por la reducción de los proveedores de crédito hipotecario.
Pero su uso está limitado a comerciantes registrados, y cobran cargos por mora y, a veces, intereses si se pierden los pagos. Un analista dijo que es poco probable que muchos consumidores tengan el puntaje crediticio requerido para BNPL. El analista de Numis, James Hilton, dijo que el futuro del mercado de crédito hipotecario en su conjunto estaba muy en entredicho después de la noticia de Provident. "Es necesario cuestionar la viabilidad de una industria cuando un actor importante que ha existido durante 141 años dice que ya no puede hacer que funcione".


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> ANÁLISIS-Los prestamistas subprime de Gran Bretaña ceden ante el peso de las quejas
> 16 de junio de 2021 01:06
> * El mercado de crédito hipotecario se contrae rápidamente: analista de Goodbody
> * Aumento de las reclamaciones contra prestamistas de crédito hipotecario, según muestran los datos de FOS
> ...



Gracias por el artículo. Podrías poner la fuente? Está traducido de Google o algún periodista español directamente copio y tradujo un artículo en inglés?


----------



## Tiemblos (16 Jun 2021)

Si, es de Reuters y he puesto la traducción del artículo de google para que fuera menos coñazo por lo largo.








Analysis: Britain’s subprime lenders buckle under weight of complaints


The number of Britons with poor credit ratings is rising in the wake of the COVID-19 pandemic, just as many lenders who cater to them are going out of business - opening a gap in the market some credit bodies warn may allow illegal lending to flourish.




www.reuters.com





(Reporting by Muvija M in Bengaluru; Additional reporting by Huw Jones in London; Editing by Rachel Armstrong and Jan Harvey) ((Muvija.M@thomsonreuters.com; within UK: +44 20 7542 1810, outside UK: +91 80 61822698; Twitter: https://twitter.com/muvija_m;))


----------



## Keyless (16 Jun 2021)

Noticias de Morses

Morses Club PLC

AIM Rule 17 Disclosure

Morses Club PLC ("Morses Club", or the "Company") was notified on 16 June 2021 by Artemis Investment Management LLP that its percentage holding in the ordinary shares of the Company, with a nominal value of £0.01 each ("Ordinary Shares"), was 3.19% on 16 June 2021.

The Company are therefore announcing this information in order to comply with Rule 17 of the AIM Rules for Companies.

No sé si Artemis ya estaba o se ha sumado a nuestra empresa


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jun 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> Noticias de Morses
> 
> Morses Club PLC
> 
> ...




Se están saliendo. 

Si, hay gente que paga comisiones a inútiles así para que les gestionen su dinero


----------



## lodero (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En barcos mejor SB que PANL
> 
> En usura mejor MoneyMe que Morse's a estos precios. Es posible que MoneyMe bajo un poco en las próximas semanas luego con el update de ajulio volará (o debería)
> 
> ...



In Kistos we trust, the others pay cash
A ver si entro en torno al precio que me dices, entré ya a 183, si no, pues igual espero a ver qué pasa con MME (hoy otro poquito para arriba).
A ver si aprendo a dominar el FOMO y la avaricia 
Gracias a los no asesores


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Debe haberse movido un 14% hoy Morses entre máximos y mínimos. 

Chicharros chicharreando!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion


----------



## Mr Soul (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion



Yo hice dos entradas y sin problemas. La última la he hecho hoy mismo. 

La entrada de hoy la hice con el mercado abierto, a primera hora. Puse orden limitada a 186 y entró inmediatamente.
Y la otra entrada puse una orden limitada a 183 por la noche con el mercado cerrado. A eso de las 10 de la mañana se ejecutó sin mayor problema.


----------



## Malus (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion



Yo igual, puse orden a 180,4 y me entro casi al momento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Yo igual, puse orden a 180,4 y me entro casi al momento.



Joder pues a él no le entran ni para atrás. 

Tuvisteis que habilitar algo especial o diferente para operar con acciones del AIM?


----------



## Tio1saM (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion



Yo no he tenido problemas la he puesto al precio que he visto mas o menos que estaba o un pelin mas y he esperado y si no ha entrado he repetido al dia siguiente. De Las dos veces que he comprado una entro instant la otra a los dos dias.


----------



## Mr Soul (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder pues a él no le entran ni para atrás.
> 
> Tuvisteis que habilitar algo especial o diferente para operar con acciones del AIM?



Yo no. 
Además, cuando Degiro no te deja hacer una operación porque no tienes perfil suficiente, te lo dice y te remite a un test para que puedas habilitar la opción especial de que se trate.
Pero, vamos, yo no tuve que hacer ningún tipo habilitación para entrar en Kistos. 

Creo que lo mejor es que tu amigo envíe un correo a atención al cliente de Degiro y comente el tema.


----------



## lodero (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion



por encima de lo que marcaba en ese momento, pero estuvo mucho rato con un precio ligeramente superior a lo que estaba viendo en yahoo, y la orden no se ejecutaba. Imagino que el pacobroker nos cobra por allí lo que nos ahorramos en comisiones, sacando tajada entre nuestro precio de compra y lo que en realidad para al comprar (puede ser que eso sea el spread?)


----------



## Minadeperro (17 Jun 2021)

A mi me entró 'fácil' poniendo un precio un par de peniques por encima de lo que se negociaba.


----------



## Schedule (17 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> A mi me entró 'fácil' poniendo un precio un par de peniques por encima de lo que se negociaba.



Yo probé esto y no por esas. Al final me he hecho cuenta en IB y ya las nuevas compras que vaya haciendo lo haré con ellos. 
En IB me tardo un par de horas con orden a mercado


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado KISTOS en DeGiro, como hacéis para que entren las órdenes? Tengo a un amigo intentándolo, e incluso poniendo un precio por encima del de mercado, no le entra la óperacion



El precio que sale en degiro va con 15 minutos de retraso, igual es por eso, a mí me pasó al principio hasta que me di cuenta, subí unos centimillos y al final entró. Creo que tardó un poco porque tiene muy poco volumen, la mayor parte del tiempo no habrá nadie vendiendo a buen precio. Hoy por ejemplo parece que entre las 11.30 y las 13.40 no se ha negociado ni una acción.


----------



## IxoRai (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Debe haberse movido un 14% hoy Morses entre máximos y mínimos.
> 
> Chicharros chicharreando!!!



Jaja a ver si poco a poco vuelve a los 90 y consolida.


----------



## Malus (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder pues a él no le entran ni para atrás.
> 
> Tuvisteis que habilitar algo especial o diferente para operar con acciones del AIM?



Nada fuera de lo normal. Cosas del pacobroker...


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Nada fuera de lo normal. Cosas del pacobroker...



Jider es que he entrado yo con su cuenta, no es en plan que el tío no sepa lo que hace. He puesto orden por encima del precio, he puesto orden al precio, he puesto orden a mercado.

Y no entra NADA.

y es el segundo día que lo intento. Pero que puta mierda es esta?!?!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Jider es que he entrado yo con su cuenta, no es en plan que el tío no sepa lo que hace. He puesto orden por encima del precio, he puesto orden al precio, he puesto orden a mercado.
> 
> Y no entra NADA.
> 
> y es el segundo día que lo intento. *Pero que puta mierda es esta*?!?!



facil , KISTOS NO SE VENDE . Hago swing trading con todas pero no con mis Kistos , ni con muchas de mis gordistocks


----------



## javapow (17 Jun 2021)

Es curioso como ADES sube de golpe y poco a poco se deshincha


----------



## Manolito-14 (17 Jun 2021)

Son muchos los que conozco que han tenido ese problema con kistos. Yo mismo con mi cuenta..no solo es degiro. Al final entras...pero hay que sudar...es una cosa que me toca los cojones ya que gente deja de entrar por ello..con la consecuente no subida de precio

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjh (17 Jun 2021)

Sucede lo mismo con IBKR. La acción no tiene apenas liquidez. Los accionistas no las vendemos ni locos XD


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (17 Jun 2021)

Paciencia que pronto se empezaran a soltar papelones por todos sitios y de kistos no sera menos , disfrutar la calma de hoy .


----------



## Manolito-14 (17 Jun 2021)

Yo me he cagao, en parte por culpa de @GOLDGOD y he vendido mis qfin a casi 45...lo siento. Me ha podido el miedo

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Soul (17 Jun 2021)

¿Creéis que Adriatic se está poniendo en un punto de entrada decente o mejor esperar a la ampliación de capital que han de hacer? 

Lo pregunto porque lleva bajando 3 días a piñón, de 168 p. el lunes a 141,5 p. al cierre de hoy. Por debajo de $2 en Australia, a precios de finales mayo, se ha comido toda la subida de la primera quincena de junio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Yo me he cagao, en parte por culpa de @GOLDGOD y he vendido mis qfin a casi 45...lo siento. Me ha podido el miedo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Es un precio de venta muy bueno, apenas un 111/12% de mi precio objetivo de venta. Las llevabas desde muy abajo?


----------



## Manolito-14 (17 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es un precio de venta muy bueno, apenas un 111/12% de mi precio objetivo de venta. Las llevabas desde muy abajo?



Seguro que no tan abajo como tú, pero contento con el beneficio. Las llevaba desde los 14 y pico. Es que dos veces me he comido, como todos, caer de más de 30 a 20 en pocos meses...quería evitar una tercera vez. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> ¿Creéis que Adriatic se está poniendo en un punto de entrada decente o mejor esperar a la ampliación de capital que han de hacer?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque lleva bajando 3 días a piñón, de 168 p. el lunes a 141,5 p. al cierre de hoy. Por debajo de $2 en Australia, a precios de finales mayo, se ha comido toda la subida de la primera quincena de junio.



La razón de bajar hoy es que la plata se ha dado un ostión. Y estos días estaba corrigiendo la subida en vertical de las últimas dos semanas.

Yo no me atrevo a apostar si sube o baja. Pero si no la llevas y te parece.kuy buena, entras mañana y listo. Ya te digo yo que no pierdes dinero a estos precios


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Seguro que no tan abajo como tú, pero contento con el beneficio. Las llevaba desde los 14 y pico. Es que dos veces me he comido, como todos, caer de más de 30 a 20 en pocos meses...quería evitar una tercera vez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



No te creas, yo las llevo a 12.36 y cuento vender a 50. Y tú de momento tienes ya la pasta en el bolso y yo no. Mis dieses compañero buena operación


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Bastante es que me mantengo en vender en los 50. Que los que me conocen saben que luego empiezo a subir el precio de venta y no vendo nunca. Pero estoy mejorando mucho en eso. 

Analizar las cosas con calma, apuntar en un papel precios de compra y venta de distintas acciones y cuando se llega, si nada ha cambiado sustancialmente en la empresa, simplemente ejecuto.

Tengo cerca de entrar Cango por debajo de cinco y Nagacorp a 7 por cierto. La cosa es que me vendría bien la liquidez de QFIN...


----------



## Bijouk (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno las estrellas de hoy son Adriatic, que va disparadisima y QFIN y FINV.
> 
> QFIN más cerca de mi precio de salida de 50
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante metido en barcos y estaba empezando a plantearme empezar con minas. Tengo poca idea sobre minas. Ves ahora Adriatic a un buen precio de entrada? Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Estoy bastante metido en barcos y estaba empezando a plantearme empezar con minas. Tengo poca idea sobre minas. Ves ahora Adriatic a un buen precio de entrada? Gracias!



Adriatic aún no ha empezado a subir nada en relación a lo que tiene que subir. Es lo que te puedo decir. Pero nada de nada. No te imaginas la calidad de esa mina.

Si quieres meter cobre para cubrirte de Inflación, mírate Ivanhoe, que además está bajando ahora estos días y puede ser un punto de entrada muy bueno.

En oro yo llevo Novo, pero tiene una parte de riesgo óperacional mayor que otras, aunque también si sale bien obviamente más posible beneficio. Si quieres.minas de oro el @SargentoHighway es tu hombre, aunque últimamente tiene mucho lío y se pasa poco por aqui


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Por cierto acabo de vender las Globaltrans

La empresa es un puto empreson, así que no vendáis ni de coña!!

Simplemente a mí por la particularidad del sistema impositivo británico No me sale a cuenta tener acciones con superdividendos fuera del ISA así que aprovechando la subida bastante importante este último mes las líquido y probablemente lo rote a Danaos esta tarde si viene bajando fuerte.

Menudo equipo de barcos a lo tonto: NMM hasta el culo, buena posición en ZIM, GOGL en el ISA, ayer pillé SB y también llevo PANL. Como meta Danaos también, los barcos van a ser ya una parte sería de la cartera. Pero me parece una de las mejores formas de defenderse de la inflacion. Incluso sin ella, el superciclo es real en containers y es muy posible en dry bulk


----------



## Bijouk (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Adriatic aún no ha empezado a subir nada en relación a lo que tiene que subir. Es lo que te puedo decir. Pero nada de nada. No te imaginas la calidad de esa mina.
> 
> Si quieres meter cobre para cubrirte de Inflación, mírate Ivanhoe, que además está bajando ahora estos días y puede ser un punto de entrada muy bueno.
> 
> En oro yo llevo Novo, pero tiene una parte de riesgo óperacional mayor que otras, aunque también si sale bien obviamente más posible beneficio. Si quieres.minas de oro el @SargentoHighway es tu hombre, aunque últimamente tiene mucho lío y se pasa poco por aqui



Gracias, Ivanhoe ya la tengo. Y NOVO vi el análisis de Sargento en el Podcast y la tengo pendiente. De hecho iba a ir primero a NOVO pero tras ver la bajada de Adriatic me ha parecido una buena oportunidad. Pero como Adriatic no la tenia mirada, de ahí las dudas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Gracias, Ivanhoe ya la tengo. Y NOVO vi el análisis de Sargento en el Podcast y la tengo pendiente. De hecho iba a ir primero a NOVO pero tras ver la bajada de Adriatic me ha parecido una buena oportunidad. Pero como Adriatic no la tenia mirada, de ahí las dudas.



Adriatic es una putísima joya. Busca cosas en Youtube del godas este, que la tiene como posición principal. Hay buenos análisis en Youtube en español


----------



## Bijouk (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de vender las Globaltrans
> 
> La empresa es un puto empreson, así que no vendáis ni de coña!!
> 
> ...



Así conocí Momentum. Empecé con barcos a principio de Marzo con mis NMM y mis ZIM. Encontré el foro de CMarlow en burbuja y al indagar otros mercados encontré vuestro podcast. Soy bastante novato en este tema, pero no veo tan claro una buena protección contra la inflación si firman ya contratos descendientes a 3 años no? Y barcos son mi posición principal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Así conocí Momentum. Empecé con barcos a principio de Marzo con mis NMM y mis ZIM. Encontré el foro de CMarlow en burbuja y al indagar otros mercados encontré vuestro podcast. Soy bastante novato en este tema, pero no veo tan claro una buena protección contra la inflación si firman ya contratos descendientes a 3 años no? Y barcos son mi posición principal.




Lo del contrato descendiente ha sido una cosa particular de la griega con unos barcos. Eso solo lo hace la griega, y solo con estos barcos en particular.

Y piensa que la mitad de NMM es bulkers y esos suelen ir a spot


----------



## lodero (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bastante es que me mantengo en vender en los 50. Que los que me conocen saben que luego empiezo a subir el precio de venta y no vendo nunca. Pero estoy mejorando mucho en eso.
> 
> Analizar las cosas con calma, apuntar en un papel precios de compra y venta de distintas acciones y cuando se llega, si nada ha cambiado sustancialmente en la empresa, simplemente ejecuto.
> 
> Tengo cerca de entrar Cango por debajo de cinco y Nagacorp a 7 por cierto. La cosa es que me vendría bien la liquidez de QFIN...





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Adriatic aún no ha empezado a subir nada en relación a lo que tiene que subir. Es lo que te puedo decir. Pero nada de nada. No te imaginas la calidad de esa mina.
> 
> Si quieres meter cobre para cubrirte de Inflación, mírate Ivanhoe, que además está bajando ahora estos días y puede ser un punto de entrada muy bueno.
> 
> En oro yo llevo Novo, pero tiene una parte de riesgo óperacional mayor que otras, aunque también si sale bien obviamente más posible beneficio. Si quieres.minas de oro el @SargentoHighway es tu hombre, aunque últimamente tiene mucho lío y se pasa poco por aqui





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Adriatic es una putísima joya. Busca cosas en Youtube del godas este, que la tiene como posición principal. Hay buenos análisis en Youtube en español



Que sepáis que me estáis estresando, y mucho    
Estoy esperando a ver si baja Kistos y me entra la orden y pensando en vender algún ETF mierdero que llevo para subirme al barco, bajar a la mina, apuntarme a la usura china o cualquier otra cosa avalada por el momentum team


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Gente recuerden que HOY tenemos directo de Momentum a las 20:30

Será media hora o así hablando de la burbuja actual y poniendo ejemplos de valoraciones "alegres". También contestaremos alguna pregunta al final como siempre


----------



## Covid-8M (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gente recuerden que HOY tenemos directo de Momentum a las 20:30
> 
> Será media hora o así hablando de la burbuja actual y poniendo ejemplos de valoraciones "alegres". También contestaremos alguna pregunta al final como siempre



Molaria que recomendaseis alguna posicion corta. Yo lo de los puts no tengo ni idea de como va. De vez en cuando abro cortos en algun indice pero es facil quedarse pillado. Recuerdo que abri mi primer corto en noviembre 2019 con el nasdaq. Gracias a la pandemia lo pude cerrar sin perdidas porque ya iba mas de un 20% arriba. Hoy he cerrado uno en dax con un 1,5% de beneficios


----------



## Cuqui (18 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo rozando el poste, casi entra la orden de cango.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @arriba/abajo rozando el poste, casi entra la orden de cango.



Tienes orden puesta a cinco?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Empezamos!!


----------



## Cuqui (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tienes orden puesta a cinco?



Un pelin por debajo (manias mias).


----------



## Manolito-14 (18 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Un pelin por debajo (manias mias).



Con qué sentido? Soy cero amante del análisis técnico...pero en este caso yo pondría la orden de compra siempre a 5,05 o algo así...seguro que hay muchísimas órdenes de compra acumuladas en el 5 (por lógica tonta que sea es siempre así ..a la gente le molan los números tan redondos), entonces sería muy fácil que te pasara que tocara el 5...rebotara hacia arriba por la fuerza de todas esas compras y adiós. Por otra parte si rompe ese soporte del 5 fácil que se vaya bastante más abajo 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

P R O G R A M O N


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2021)

EMPEZAMOS!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jun 2021)

Parece que vamos a ver a afentra por debajo del cash que tienen. Ahí la espero yo para ampliar, por debajo de 13.7


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 Jun 2021)

Yo no he entrado en Afentra y no sé si ésta es para mí, y mira que me gustan todas...

Lo del cash que tienen me parece un poco secundario porque se lo van a fundir sí o sí, quiero decir, que no es un "fábrica" en marcha con una caja fuerte llena de dinero, es una oficina por ahí, con un boleto para una tómbola en Somalia y con cash para dar la entrada de algo que dé dinero. Si compran ese algo bien el cash reducirá la deuda y ayudará, si compran mal el cash que se va por el retrete. Y no vamos a saber hasta que compren.

A mí lo de los sueldos me ha matado la ilusión, las cosas como son. Compra primero, demuestra que sabes hacer de la empresa una máquina de hacer dinero y luego ponte el sueldo que te salga de los cojones, que me da igual.

My two cents.

PD: Ojalá compren de puta madre y os forréis.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jun 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Yo no he entrado en Afentra y no sé si ésta es para mí, y mira que me gustan todas...
> 
> Lo del cash que tienen me parece un poco secundario porque se lo van a fundir sí o sí, quiero decir, que no es un "fábrica" en marcha con una caja fuerte llena de dinero, es una oficina por ahí, con un boleto para una tómbola en Somalia y con cash para dar la entrada de algo que dé dinero. Si compran ese algo bien el cash reducirá la deuda y ayudará, si compran mal el cash que se va por el retrete. Y no vamos a saber hasta que compren.
> 
> ...




A qué te refieres con lo de la deuda?


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (21 Jun 2021)

Asumo que con el cash que tienen no les llegue para comprar y tengan que financiar el resto con deuda. Cuanto más cash tienes de partida, con menos deuda acabas, lo que es bueno y ayuda, pero no lo veo determinante.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jun 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Asumo que con el cash que tienen no les llegue para comprar y tengan que financiar el resto con deuda.



Si, eso por supuesto, porque si no se apalancan serian retrasados.

Es hacer lo mismo que hizo o fenómeno. Comoras algo, lo pagas con: cash sano que tienes en caja MAS deuda que emites MAS ampliación de capital

Estos deals siempre suelen ser de activos que YA dan dinero desde el día uno. Un KISTOS 2.0 pero en vez de entrar con premium respecto al cash que tienen en caja, entras a precio de cash o incluso con descuento

Como entrar en una SPAC a 10 dolares básicamente


----------



## Tiemblos (21 Jun 2021)

https://afentraplc.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Afentra-AGM-Circular-30-June-2021.pdf


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (21 Jun 2021)

Yo quiero creer que sterling paso a afentra con aparte de una idea , varios posibles tratos en mente y de ahí este management y esos salarios . Creo que en este trimestre tendremos noticias , si no reduzco y si tarda más boleto .


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Yo quiero creer que sterling paso a afentra con aparte de una idea , varios posibles tratos en mente y de ahí este management y esos salios . Creo que en este trimestre tendremos noticias , si no reduzco y si tarda más boleto .



Se dieron un año desde febrero o marzo si no recuerdo mal, quiAs más tarde. Así que dudo que sepamos nada en los próximos meses. Con el petróleo tan algo están un poco follados la verdad. Parecido a o fenomeno en su momento con el GN


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## Value (22 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Yo quiero creer que sterling paso a afentra con aparte de una idea , varios posibles tratos en mente y de ahí este management y esos salarios . Creo que en este trimestre tendremos noticias , si no reduzco y si tarda más boleto .



Mírate el video de momentum otra vez. Puede que queden más de 6 meses de espera perfectamente. 

A mi los salarios me dan un poco igual si hacen bien su trabajo, de momento me va a empezar a tocar los cojones ver las acciones en los 14s y que los insiders esten quietos y no compren MÁS.

No es una acción para llevar mucho % por su componente especulativo pero yo CREO que tiene un downside limitado pues en los resultados anuales te aparece muy claro que tienen 0,194$ por acción en caja.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

Aún así yo a precios de hoy prefiero ampliar a o fenómeno antes que a afentra


----------



## MagicTaly (22 Jun 2021)

*Morses Trading Update - la recuperación va mejor de lo esperado*


*22 June 2021

Morses Club PLC

Trading Update*

Morses Club PLC ("Morses Club", the "Company" or, together with its subsidiary undertakings, the "Group"), an established provider of non-standard financial services, provides the following trading update for Q1 FY22 (1 March 2021 - 31 May 2021).

Despite the continued impact of the pandemic, the Group has seen a steady increase in customer demand across all lending products in both its Home Collected Credit ("HCC") and digital divisions. Strategic investment into the Company's technology infrastructure has continued to develop our service offering in line with evolving customer needs. Further platform development is underway for the current account product, which we expect will positively impact planned volume growth in the second half of the year.

Customer numbers in the digital division for short-term and long-term lending products have increased by 40%, with total loan book balances increasing by 99% relative to the FY21 year-end position. New credit issued is 33% above management's budgeted plan, with collections performance also ahead of budget, indicating the increase in lending volume is not directly reducing the quality of the loan book.

The significant increase in both demand and volume for longer and shorter-term digital lending products has led to the lengthening of the maturity profile of the loan book. This will increase the impairment range for the digital division in the first half of the year due to the IFRS9 requirement to take forward-looking provisions at the outset of the loan period. We anticipate volumes will stabilise and return to more normal levels during the course of the year, in line with our budgeted plan, and subsequently this will then lead to impairments reducing.

As a result of the changes to our HCC service model to cater for customer demands due to Covid-19, 66% of all HCC lending is now cashless and over 70% of customers are registered for the online customer portal. Customer numbers as at 31 May 2021 were 144,000, with strong collections performance being 104% of target and 118% ahead of the same period last year. Total new credit issued within HCC is 16% ahead of our budgeted plan, despite the continued impact of lockdown activity across the UK. HCC impairment charges are expected to remain within the guidance range. Customer satisfaction for the HCC division is at 98%.

Paul Smith, Chief Executive Officer of Morses Club, said:

"Despite the continued impact of the pandemic, trading performance across all of our lending products has been very strong in the first quarter of FY22. This encouraging start to the year has been achieved through standout delivery from all our teams and agents and continues the Group's strong momentum from the second half of last year.

"Our focus on becoming a leading provider of financial products and services for our target customers is unrelenting. The success of the remodelling of our services to meet the needs of customers in the context of the Covid-19 pandemic has made us all the more determined to become sector-leading in terms of meeting customer demand, and to continue to listen to our customers and key stakeholders to help shape our business for long term success. 

"The importance of a technology-led offering has never been clearer. Our investment and focus on ensuring our service model adapts to changing customer needs, whilst maintaining our core ethos of putting the customer at the heart of what we do, is central to our success as a Group."


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

gracias por traer el trading update @MagicTaly !!!


----------



## juanmas (22 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta naif para los entendidos.
Cual es la diferencia entre Afentra y una de las tan denostadas SPAC´s al uso?

La idea es meter dinero en un fondo, gestionado por un equipo directivo que podría firmar un negocio upstream en Somalia u otro pais de Africa. Por supuesto no hay garantía alguna de lograr un acuerdo decente, pero pasados (dos años?) podrías recuperar 13.5 peniques/sh. menos lo que se hayan gastado McDaddy, la rusa & Cia.

No lo acabo de ver. O Fenómeno ya ha demostrado que sabe ganar dinero para los accionistas, McDaddy por el contrario no es tan fiable.

Suerte chicos, os la merecéis por las ganas que le ponéis.


----------



## Value (22 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Una pregunta naif para los entendidos.
> Cual es la diferencia entre Afentra y una de las tan denostadas SPAC´s al uso?
> 
> La idea es meter dinero en un fondo, gestionado por un equipo directivo que podría firmar un negocio upstream en Somalia u otro pais de Africa. Por supuesto no hay garantía alguna de lograr un acuerdo decente, pero pasados (dos años?) podrías recuperar 13.5 peniques/sh. menos lo que se hayan gastado McDaddy, la rusa & Cia.
> ...



Tiene muy poco que ver con una SPAC, ni hay warrants ni hay incentivos directos para el management para alcanzar acuerdos.

A su vez, también tiene solo un poco que ver con KISTOS... pues KISTOS se montó la empresa de 0 con todo accionistas amigos/familiares de O Fenomeno y AFENTRA nació de la compra de un % de Sterling, pero solo de un % sigue quedando una gran parte de accionistas que poco tienen que ver con mcdaddy y los suyos (de aquí la presión vendedora probablemente por parte de HADRON)

Tampoco vas a recuperar nada dentro de 2 años, no tienen obligación ninguna de disolver la empresa si no encuentran un buen deal... aunque el plan es tenerlo de aquí a mediados de 2022.

Recordad, esto es enano... son 35M de capitalizacion. De ahí el potencial tan grande en mi humilde opinion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Una pregunta naif para los entendidos.
> Cual es la diferencia entre Afentra y una de las tan denostadas SPAC´s al uso?
> 
> La idea es meter dinero en un fondo, gestionado por un equipo directivo que podría firmar un negocio upstream en Somalia u otro pais de Africa. Por supuesto no hay garantía alguna de lograr un acuerdo decente, pero pasados (dos años?) podrías recuperar 13.5 peniques/sh. menos lo que se hayan gastado McDaddy, la rusa & Cia.
> ...




Si tu pregunta es que diferencia hay con una SPAC desde el punto de vista de que Comoras una empresa que no sabes que va a tener como activos, SI, es como una Spac.

Luego la parte TÉCNICA, pues No, como dice Value.

Para mí la principal diferencia es que como las Spacs son una moda, se empeñan en traer lo más guay de lo guay, en un mercado que demanda eso por encima de cashflows tangibles y predecibles.

Esta gente no va a gastar los 30 kilos en una forma super revolucionaria de sacar el petróleo y mierdas varias. Van a hablar con las petroleras más grandes que se quieren sacar de encima activos no estratégicos por temas de Climate Change, y van a intentar sacar algo de 50/70 millones a precio de puta, lo que significará que tendrán unos cash flows bastante buenos desde el primer día y que podrán crear mucho valor para los accionistas. 

Básicamente porque Afentra no va a tener a periodistas de the guardian preguntándoles que para cuando el net zero y que porque son tan malos malosos ensuciando el mundo. Nadie preguntara porque Afentra es enano y no le importa a nadie.

Y cuando alguien pregunté, pues tienen el comodín de los negritos, que es cojonudo.

Entonces para acabar mi rollo, precisamente porque yo estoy metido en temas de cambio climático y se hacia dónde van a tirar las petroleras grandes y medianas, creo firmemente que pueden sacar un deal muy bueno. Por eso estoy dentro. Pero esto no es La Saeta hasta que demuestren lo contrario, y o fenómeno, de momento, solo hay uno. Es por ello que llevo una tercera parte en afentra respecto a Kistos, y por lo que a estos precios probablemente amplíe Kistos y noa afentra


----------



## Antropico (22 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo Momentum de entrar en Cango? Viendo el gráfico _no debería_ bajar mucho más. Yo acabo de entrar que me sabe mal dejar al gordi solo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

Antropico dijo:


> @arriba/abajo Momentum de entrar en Cango? Viendo el gráfico _no debería_ bajar mucho más. Yo acabo de entrar que me sabe mal dejar al gordi solo.




Pues primero tengo que sacar gallinas para meter nuevas gallinas. 

Así que ese es mi debate ahora mismo


----------



## IxoRai (22 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues primero tengo que sacar gallinas para meter nuevas gallinas.
> 
> Así que ese es mi debate ahora mismo



Vende Morses


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> Vende Morses



Ostia me he reído MUCHO con esto


----------



## IxoRai (22 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ostia me he reído MUCHO con esto



No esperaba menos


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2021)

Os acordáis que siempre os dije que acciones tan poco seguidas y que el mercado no entiende como Morses subirían cuando tocará a pollazos? Pues ahí va la buena de la morsita

Ojo que como los oarguelas esos de Artemis o como se llamen ya acabarán de sacar el papel, lo mismo nos la mandan y se estabiliza por encima de 100


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jun 2021)

Gracias por la info @Crazy1 pero esto va mejor en el hilo de @gordinflas yo creo, que al fin y al cabo es su bebe y es el follaminas de carbón


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jun 2021)

Madre mía aún no me acostumbro a la volatilidad salvaje de TIGR. Baja o sube un 10% como otras opciones lo hacen un 2/3%


----------



## javapow (23 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Madre mía aún no me acostumbro a la volatilidad salvaje de TIGR. Baja o sube un 10% como otras opciones lo hacen un 2/3%



la tentación del pacotrading es fuerte


----------



## Pepotin (23 Jun 2021)

Aunque ya lo indicasteis, el gas en sigue su escalada, y parece ser que le queda cuerda lo cual debe beneficiar a los Kisteros.

DESCARBONIZACION El precio del gas natural en Europa ha alcanzado la cota de los 31 €/MWh, el precio más caro de los últimos 14 años. Los problemas de almacenamiento del GNL a nivel mundial, la fuerte demanda de Asia, con China a la cabeza, han tensionado los precios en todos los mercados. Además, esto encarece el precio de la electricidad en aquellos mercados que poseen ciclos combinados. Ahora, el precio por arrancar un ciclo combinado en Europa podría estar en los 90 €/MWh por culpa de estos precios y el impuesto al CO2.

En un mes ha pasado de 24,6 a 30,7 €/MWh,


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jun 2021)

Gracias Tronaldo!

Si te soy sincero, cuando entre no pensé que fuera TAN buena. Si lo hubiese pensado hubiese cargado mínimo el doble.

Ojo que yo creo que MoneyMe va a ser la nueva TIGR eh


----------



## Tio1saM (23 Jun 2021)

Eso entiendo que también es bueno para Gazprom.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jun 2021)

Va a ser forrada Moneyme. Pero es de las de ser pacientes y dejar unos años. Pero será ten bagger en unos años


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Jun 2021)

¿Aún le veis recorrido a ADES?

Mañana sale del Russell 3000, quizá sea una oportunidad para entrar a buen precio los que nos quedamos fuera...



https://content.ftserussell.com/sites/default/files/ru3000_deletions_20210618.pdf


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Aún le veis recorrido a ADES?
> 
> Mañana sale del Russell 3000, quizá sea una oportunidad para entrar a buen precio los que nos quedamos fuera...
> 
> ...



Sip, aún sigo dentro así que si le veo recorrido.

Mi plan es a día de hoy vender si llega a 10. Si baja a 6 comprar más. 

Si está en el medio no hacer nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2021)

Ah y si está por debajo de 7 una semana o así antes de resultados probablemente compre algo más, porque me imagino que tendremos pollazocon los resultados


----------



## Halfredico (24 Jun 2021)

Douyu cayendo un 10%. Salí aburrido y en perdidas, pero me está tentando otra vez. La fusión con huya estará al caer y presumiblemente la subirá.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2021)

Si hay fusión no es que suba, es que se va a disparar un 30/40/50% desde estos precios


----------



## javapow (24 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ah y si está por debajo de 7 una semana o así antes de resultados probablemente compre algo más, porque me imagino que tendremos pollazocon los resultados



Cuando son los resultados de ADES??


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Cuando son los resultados de ADES??



Supongo que agosto, pero no sé fecha exacta


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

Aun no ha cerrado la sesion y me gustaría mirarlo con mas tiempo en el visual chart, pero todo apunta a que Moneyme acaba de activar un objetivo de segundo impulso alcista con objetivo aproximado de 2.5 euros en el corto plazo. Lo desarrollaré durante el fin de semana.

El troll técnico


----------



## Mr Soul (25 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Aun no ha cerrado la sesion y me gustaría mirarlo con mas tiempo en el visual chart, pero todo apunta a que Moneyme acaba de activar un objetivo de segundo impulso alcista con objetivo aproximado de 2.5 euros en el corto plazo. Lo desarrollaré durante el fin de semana.
> 
> El troll técnico


----------



## lodero (25 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Aun no ha cerrado la sesion y me gustaría mirarlo con mas tiempo en el visual chart, pero todo apunta a que Moneyme acaba de activar un objetivo de segundo impulso alcista con objetivo aproximado de 2.5 euros en el corto plazo. Lo desarrollaré durante el fin de semana.
> 
> El troll técnico



Me huelo que el precio del cuatro palmas se va a disparar, y no miro a nadie ...


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Me huelo que el precio del cuatro palmas se va a disparar, y no miro a nadie ...



A ver, yo creo que el precio se va a ir bastante más arriba de 2,5. No he entrado buscando un 30% o un 50% sino muuuucho más, lo que pasa es que lo que acaba de hacer la acción es tan "de libro" que me siento empujado a compartirlo, ya que en análisis técnico es en lo poquito que creo que puedo aportar algo aquí y qué menos! con las buenas acciones e ideas de inversión que he encontrado gracias a este foro: momentums, sevilla, tronald, skydoo,... y tantos y tantos que aportan sus ideas.

El troll técnico


----------



## Ratziel (25 Jun 2021)

Se me caen los huevos al suelo. Iba a entrar a 1,50 pero tuve problemas para depositar en el broker y subió a 1,60. Comenté por aquí y al final dije, bah me espero unos días a ver si toca un poco más abajo. Se fue a tomar por culo a 1,90. Ayer la vi a 1,82 y pensé, igual entro ya y me dejo de chorradas, pero después me lié con otras cosas y se me pasó. Entro ahora y veo que ya está en 2,10. Es que me cago en todo, menuda subida más rica que me he perdido por andar ratoneando...


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> A ver, yo creo que el precio se va a ir bastante más arriba de 2,5. No he entrado buscando un 30% o un 50% sino muuuucho más, lo que pasa es que lo que acaba de hacer la acción es tan "de libro" que me siento empujado a compartirlo, ya que en análisis técnico es en lo poquito que creo que puedo aportar algo aquí y qué menos! con las buenas acciones e ideas de inversión que he encontrado gracias a este foro: momentums, sevilla, tronald, skydoo,... y tantos y tantos que aportan sus ideas.
> 
> El troll técnico



Es bienvenido el análisis técnico, gracias.

Yo te lo voy a resumir. Moneyme esta NUU fuerte y pinta que se dispara hacia arriba

PD: ponernos en el saco de spamilla2014, menudo huevos tienes jajajaa


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es bienvenido el análisis técnico, gracias.
> 
> Yo te lo voy a resumir. Moneyme esta NUU fuerte y pinta que se dispara hacia arriba
> 
> PD: ponernos en el saco de spamilla2014, menudo huevos tienes jajajaa




Hombre capi, para mi es "el saco" de la gente que dedica su tiempo a compartir ideas de inversión, con su mejor saber y entender.

Evidentemente y no es por peloteo, me gusta más el análisis que hacéis vosotros, porque enseñais y explicais el método o el planteamiento que hay detrás de cada inversión, pero que Sevilla tiene un gran ojo con las acciones, es algo tan innegable como su spameo sistemático.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Hombre capi, para mi es "el saco" de la gente que dedica su tiempo a compartir ideas de inversión, con su mejor saber y entender.
> 
> Evidentemente y no es por peloteo, me gusta más el análisis que hacéis vosotros, porque enseñais y explicais el método o el planteamiento que hay detrás de cada inversión, pero que Sevilla tiene un gran ojo con las acciones, es algo tan innegable como su spameo sistemático.



Si es por el tema de compartir te lo acepto

Pero con spamilla hay una cosa que no tienes en cuenta, el abre 80 millones de hilos de 80 millones de chicharros. Luego obviamente solo sube las que chicharrean para arriba, entonces tienes la sensación de que joder con spamilla, las acierta todas el cabron! La realidad es la que te digo. Para empezar porque es imposible que lleve pasta en todas, porque nadie tiene una cartera de 400 valores

En Momentum para bien o para.mal, ponemos con total transparencia que compramos, cuando y a que precio. También cuando como, a qué precio y porque vendemos.

No puedes comparar una cosa con otra


----------



## Vitkoye (25 Jun 2021)

¡Lo de Moneyme excelente! La verdad es que tienes un don para identificar empresas que están a punto de incrementar su crecimiento y que están a precio razonable.
Sobre Afentra tengo una duda. Dada la subida del petróleo de los últimos meses, y que la tendencia por ahora parece al alza, ¿no les será más complicado obtener activos a buen precio?


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si es por el tema de compartir te lo acepto
> 
> Pero con spamilla hay una cosa que no tienes en cuenta, el abre 80 millones de hilos de 80 millones de chicharros. Luego obviamente solo sube las que chicharrean para arriba, entonces tienes la sensación de que joder con spamilla, las acierta todas el cabron! La realidad es la que te digo. Para empezar porque es imposible que lleve pasta en todas, porque nadie tiene una cartera de 400 valores
> 
> ...



¿Insinúas que Sevilla tiene el "sesgo de supervivencia" en sus reflotes? gordi estará orgulloso de mi 

Que cantidad de estrella galicia me tengo que beber todavía a tu salud!!

Sois grandes


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Jun 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Se me caen los huevos al suelo. Iba a entrar a 1,50 pero tuve problemas para depositar en el broker y subió a 1,60. Comenté por aquí y al final dije, bah me espero unos días a ver si toca un poco más abajo. Se fue a tomar por culo a 1,90. Ayer la vi a 1,82 y pensé, igual entro ya y me dejo de chorradas, pero después me lié con otras cosas y se me pasó. Entro ahora y veo que ya está en 2,10. Es que me cago en todo, menuda subida más rica que me he perdido por andar ratoneando...



Si te sirve de consuelo, no eres el único.

Pobre consuelo, ya.


----------



## juanmas (25 Jun 2021)

A Dios lo que es de Dios y al Capi MME. La has clavado, Autopay ha tomado velocidad de crucero y el volumen de ingresos Ene-May ya se ha duplicado. 

Mucho dingo detrás de este Joey, pero me parece que la ocasión de aumentar posición a precio de saldo ha volado. Brinco a brinco 40% desde mi entrada hace 20 días.

Esto pinta 4 palmas.


----------



## Manolito-14 (25 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo soy un Fanboy vuestro y me he visto todo, pero no creo recordar que hayas explicado cómo encuentras tú una empresa. 
Tiene el mismo mérito y es igual de válido pero quizás es más fácil en un screener encontrar las empresas de @gordinflas. (Luego desgranar la paja del trigo ya es más jodido). 
Pero cómo encuentras tú un moneyme, si es que lo puedes desvelar? Imagino que pones parámetros de crecimiento ya altísimos, imagino que poca deuda y luego ya mucho pico y pala mirando cuales aún no han subido y tal...tienes algún truquillo que nos puedas delatar para llegar a un moneyme o un tigr con un screener?

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Soul (25 Jun 2021)

Menuda brasa le estamos dando al amigo arriba....
Yo vengo por aquí a hablar de Knight Therapeutics, una empresa de la que llevo tiempo leyendo todo lo que encuentro y más.
Ya hemos hablado de la empresa en el hilo. Normalmente todas las tesis y opiniones que te encuentras son muy bullish y tal, pero lo cierto es que el mercado no acaba de confiar en ella.

El CEO, genial, llevó Paladin de $1,50 a $100. Recompras de acciones constantes, equipo directivo que confía en su empresa. Balance impoluto y cotiza barata. Acción con un downside muy limitado, inexistente prácticamente. Con intereses en mercados emergentes. 
Sin embargo, en este artículo desgranan las razones por las cuales no parece una inversión ganadora.
Me ha gustado el artículo y lo dejo aquí por si interesa a alguien.

*Knight Therapeutics Post-Mortem – Canadian Value Stocks*

Estaba muy dispuesto a invertir en Knight, pero me ha echado para atrás. La crítica que hace ese artículo en el sentido de que Knight tiene el dinero parado la he leído en varias tesis.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> @arriba/abajo soy un Fanboy vuestro y me he visto todo, pero no creo recordar que hayas explicado cómo encuentras tú una empresa.
> Tiene el mismo mérito y es igual de válido pero quizás es más fácil en un screener encontrar las empresas de @gordinflas. (Luego desgranar la paja del trigo ya es más jodido).
> Pero cómo encuentras tú un moneyme, si es que lo puedes desvelar? Imagino que pones parámetros de crecimiento ya altísimos, imagino que poca deuda y luego ya mucho pico y pala mirando cuales aún no han subido y tal...tienes algún truquillo que nos puedas delatar para llegar a un moneyme o un tigr con un screener?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Pues trucos pocos. Normalmente como dices, cuando tiraba de screeners (ahora que soy guay y popular mucha gente me trae empresas y ya no miro por mi mismo. Tómese lo de guay y popular con humor e ironía por dios!!) Si quería buscar cosas como un moneyme de la vida lo que hacía era poner tasas de crecimiento de ingresos muy altas, no poner nada en beneficios porque entiendo que algunas pueden estar al límite de entrar en beneficios pero quizás aún en perdidas, luego poner niveles de deuda bajos o nulos, poner niveles de ampliaciones de capital bajos (aunque no nulos porque entiendo que estás empresas al inicio tienen que ampliar) y luego pues el problema es que con esto te sale mucha mierda y hay que picar a mano, pero es que no hay muchos atajos que se puedan tomar en estas cosas.

Mi experiencia es que desde el screener a encontrar algo decente, es más fácil con value gordinflero que con growth limpito, porque en ese tipo de value en general es más fácil hacer el filtrado y luego llegas a una tasa de encontrar cosas decentes desde el screener mejor, y ya solo es cuestión de ver que es realmente lo mejor de todo


----------



## woctas (25 Jun 2021)

Gracias a Capi, estoy dentro de moneyme. Cuando veis una buena salida? Segun el gran capitano es a medio plazo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (25 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Gracias a Capi, estoy dentro de moneyme. Cuando veis una buena salida? Segun el gran capitano es a medio plazo



No falta ni nada para salirse de esta empresa jajaj. Esto es un HOLD así en mayúsculas como Morses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Gracias a Capi, estoy dentro de moneyme. Cuando veis una buena salida? Segun el gran capitano es a medio plazo



Antes de los 13 dolares australianos no se vende.

NO JOKE


----------



## woctas (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Antes de los 13 dolares australianos no se vende.
> 
> NO JOKE



Te juegas un buen lote de amontillado


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Antes de los 13 dolares australianos no se vende.
> 
> NO JOKE



Eso supondria una capitalizacion de 1434 M € al cambio actual , tu lo ves posible para un pais de 25 M de habitantes ?


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Eso supondria una capitalizacion de 1434 M € al cambio actual , tu lo ves posible para un pais de 25 M de habitantes ?



Tiene planes de expansión en nueva zelanda y reino unido y lo que te rondaré morena...


----------



## Interfon (25 Jun 2021)

Lo de moneyme ha sido un canteo, un año entero plana, sale capi diciendo ojo con que esto que debería haber subido hace meses y empieza el rally. 

No sé cómo anda de volumen, a ver si es que la estamos moviendo desde España


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Jun 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Lo de moneyme ha sido un canteo, un año entero plana, sale capi diciendo ojo con que esto que debería haber subido hace meses y empieza el rally.
> 
> No sé cómo anda de volumen, a ver si es que la estamos moviendo desde España



No parece, se están negociando unas 200K acciones al día de media desde mediados de abril (algo más los últimos días).


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Lo de moneyme ha sido un canteo, un año entero plana, sale capi diciendo ojo con que esto que debería haber subido hace meses y empieza el rally.
> 
> No sé cómo anda de volumen, a ver si es que la estamos moviendo desde España




Me pondría el ego por las nubes y nada me gustaría más que pensar que yo he movido así la acción pero ya te digo yo que NO.

Esa parte fue simplemente suerte. Yo no os puedo decir cuando morses o moneyme van a subir porque no soy adivino. Si lo supiera, pedía mañana el mayor crédito, metía ahí todo midinero y ya está. No lo sé yo y no lo sabe nadie 

En MORSES tardo meses en subir algo que era muy obvio que estaba mal puesto. En Moneyme dos semanas. Ninguna diferencia entre ambas. Simplemente llamalo buena y mala suerte respecto al timing 

Tener muy claro que mi sacadita con moneyme no es que mañana vaya a 3 dólares, eso es irrelevante (respecto a la sacadita). La sacadita es encontrar esta joya y que siga creciendo de forma sostenida a estas tasas, que siga sacando productos brutales, que el autopay la rompa etc ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Eso supondria una capitalizacion de 1434 M € al cambio actual , tu lo ves posible para un pais de 25 M de habitantes ?



1400 millones, PER 25 (que una vez con mayor escala y creciendo a tasas del 50/100% es poco pero bueno, seamos conservadores) sería ganar 56 millones. Los pueden ganar en Australia solo con la gorra ya con lo que tienen, pero además no paran de añadir verticales, tienen empresas abiertas en UK y NZ (durmientes) y su gran aspiración, como decían en la IPO en 2019, es expandirse a USA. 

Si lo de USA funciona hablaríamos de 50/100X a 10 años...


----------



## malayoscuro (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si lo de USA funciona hablaríamos de 50/100X a 10 años...



Si eso pasa, entonces haremos realidad lo del chiste:

- Oye! Te enteraste que el capi murió ahogado en un barril de 100.000 litros de 4 palmas que le regaló malayoscuro?

- Qué me dices? No sabía nada! Qué muerte más horrible.

- Pues no te creas, salió cuatro veces a mear!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mi experiencia es que desde el screener a encontrar algo decente, es más fácil con value gordinflero que con growth limpito, porque en ese tipo de value en general es más fácil hacer el filtrado y luego llegas a una tasa de encontrar cosas decentes desde el screener mejor, y ya solo es cuestión de ver que es realmente lo mejor de todo



Así contado suena fácil (extremadamente trabajoso, vale, pero mecánicamente fácil).

Pero dudo que lo sea. De las 10 empresas (o 100, o las que sean) más prometedoras que te salen en el screener, ¿cómo sabes cuál vale y cuál no?

Supongo que es cuestión de ojear por encima los financial results para ir descartando y al encontrar una que parezca prometedora leer el documento entero, pero no sabría por dónde empezar, la verdad. ¿En qué te fijas?

Parece que traes muchas financieras, ¿es porque conoces el sector*? ¿Crees que cualquiera (pongamos yo mismo, estudiando un poco) podría haber identificado el potencial de FINV, Morses, MoneyMe, Qfin, etc, con un poco de dedicación, o los años (?) trabajando en el sector te dan un punto de vista difícil de conseguir de otra forma?

*Creo haber entendido que trabajas en el sector, pero no sé de dónde he sacado esa idea e igual me he colado.


----------



## VandeBel (25 Jun 2021)

Uno más que se suma a la aventura de O fenomeno en Kistos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Si eso pasa, entonces haremos realidad lo del chiste:
> 
> - Oye! Te enteraste que el capi murió ahogado en un barril de 100.000 litros de 4 palmas que le regaló malayoscuro?
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja

Hay que llamar a González Byass para enterarnos de la producción anual de 4 Palmas...que debe ser baja 

La cosa es, quién va a tener cojones de no vender en el 4x? y en el 8x? Y en el 20/30x?

A veces las mayores cagadas no son lo que NO compramos, es lo que vendemos demasiado pronto. De momento moneyme es un YOLO y no tocar bajo ningún concepto para mí. Ahí tengo esta está, Kistos, FINV y poco más que se me venga a la mente


----------



## Cuqui (25 Jun 2021)

Debo de ser el unico follamomentum que no ha entrado aun en moneyme, y se me esta escapando por ser un sucio rata joder.


----------



## Mr Soul (25 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Debo de ser el unico follamomentum que no ha entrado aun en moneyme, y se me esta escapando por ser un sucio rata joder.



No creo que se te haya escapado. 
Como lees más arriba el potencial es tremendo y está a $2.
Yo, de hecho, le he dicho a mi Santa Madre que la compre el lunes. El tema va a largo plazo. Piensa a 3,4 años vista y te darás cuenta de que el el +30 % que lleva en un par de semanas se diluye bastante. 
Así lo entiendo yo al menos.


----------



## Cuqui (25 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> No creo que se te haya escapado.
> Como lees más arriba el potencial es tremendo y está a $2.
> Yo, de hecho, le he dicho a mi Santa Madre que la compre el lunes. El tema va a largo plazo. Piensa a 3,4 años vista y te darás cuenta de que el el +30 % que lleva en un par de semanas se diluye bastante.
> Así lo entiendo yo al menos.



No, si entrare, pero cuantas veces se no escapan estos beneficios por ratear... Con sb me ha pasado parecido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> No si entrare, pero cuantas veces se no escapan estos beneficios por ratear... Con sb me ha pasado parecido.



Yo aprendí en su momento a malas con Mongolian. Ya no me pasa más (espero). Cuando hay una joya de entra cuando uno lo tiene claro. A mercado al día siguiente, sin especular. Luego ya se piensa si hay que ampliar o no, pero la entrada inicial es imprescindible cuanto antes

Otra cosa es con empresas que uno no considere joyas. Ahí se puede esperar y ratear muchísimo. Cuánto menos convenza más se ratea en precio.

Y ojo que quede claro que lo que para uno es una joya, puede no serlo para otro, así que uno tiene que sentarse y pensar, ok, está acción me atrae, me gusta, me gusta muchísimo o está en nivel de ser de lo mejor que he encontrado nunca? Y a partir de ahí operar en consecuencia


----------



## Wunderbarez (26 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> No, si entrare, pero cuantas veces se no escapan estos beneficios por ratear... Con sb me ha pasado parecido.



No te preocupes, no eres el único, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo decenas de veces. Soy un tacaño compulsivo con lo de ratear los precios de las acciones, y lo mas triste de todo es que no se si acabaré aprendiendo, porque ya me viene pasando desde hace tiempo que por racanear literalmente céntimos me quedo fuera de una empresa, y luego claro, mientras se cumplen los vaticinios del oráculo de Asturias, pues te quedas con cara de subnormal. Y eso que con moneyme me prometí que no me volvería a pasar y que entraría a mercado, pero... oops i did it again. 
La única parte positiva de todo esto, si puede haber alguna, es que más de la mitad de mi cartera es dinero en efectivo, porque claro, de no comprar pues lógicamente tengo abundante cash sano XD.


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Aún le veis recorrido a ADES?
> 
> Mañana sale del Russell 3000, quizá sea una oportunidad para entrar a buen precio los que nos quedamos fuera...
> 
> ...



Pues ayer al cierre se negociaron unos 3.1 millones de acciones, de 3.8 millones que se negociaron en toda la sesión según la página oficial del Nasdaq.





Advanced Emissions Solutions, Inc. Common Stock (ADES) Real-Time Quotes


Advanced Emissions Solutions, Inc. Common Stock (ADES) Real-time Stock Quotes - Nasdaq offers real-time quotes & market activity data for US and global markets.




www.nasdaq.com





Un 15% largo del float vendido en un minuto.




Me sorprende que no haya caído el precio en picado (debe haber algo que no entiendo), pero confío en que veamos oportunidades en los próximos días.


----------



## eldelavespa (26 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 1400 millones, PER 25 (que una vez con mayor escala y creciendo a tasas del 50/100% es poco pero bueno, seamos conservadores) sería ganar 56 millones. Los pueden ganar en Australia solo con la gorra ya con lo que tienen, pero además no paran de añadir verticales, tienen empresas abiertas en UK y NZ (durmientes) y su gran aspiración, como decían en la IPO en 2019, es expandirse a USA.
> 
> Si lo de USA funciona hablaríamos de 50/100X a 10 años...



Para yá que me corrí...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues ayer al cierre se negociaron unos 3.1 millones de acciones, de 3.8 millones que se negociaron en toda la sesión según la página oficial del Nasdaq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto tiene pinta que es algo acordado entre dos partes,npoeque es imposible mover un volumen tan gigante sin reventar la accion hacia arriba o hacia abajo


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jun 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Para yá que me corrí...




A los que dicen que igual es tarde para entrar yo digo y repito que no voy a pensar en tocar hasta el 10 bagger

Ahora que piensen si tienen muchas acciones con más potencial que este y si realmente es tarde para entrar. Estos hijos de puta la van a sacar del campo, y nosotros vamos a estar dentro con palomitas desde el puto principio


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (26 Jun 2021)

A ver @arriba/abajo te traigo una empresa australiana llamada Redbubble. Soy novato de cojones pero intentaré analizar más o menos la empresa. 

Básicamente se trata de una empresa que hace de intermediario entre artistas independientes y consumidores, una tienda online vamos. Opera en Australia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. 

En cuanto a fundamentales decir que solo he encontrado el anual report del año pasado, en el que se puede ver la empresa va creciendo año tras año aumentado los ingresos, aunque sigue en pérdidas en el global del año, sin embargo estas han disminuido respecto al año anterior. Pese a ello, en el Q4 aumentaron mucho los ingresos siendo el resultado positivo. La empresa aumentó sus activos más del que lo hicieron sus pasivos, de forma que aumentó también su patrimonio neto, y su cash flow también es positivo. Añado que tiene muy poca deuda. En cuánto al PER, éste actualmente está entre 26 y 27, pero si se espera que siga creciendo esto no debería ser un inconveniente. Añado que no sé donde encontrar si han estado haciendo ampliaciones de capital porque no he encontrado el número de acciones en circulación en los distintos años. 

Me ha parecido una empresa similar a Litb, aunque lo que venden no es lo mismo. A ver que te parece si puedes echarle un vistazo y me dices. 

Te dejo un par de links;
RBL.AX 3,4300 -0,0400 -1,15%: Redbubble Limited - Yahoo Finanzas 
AnnualReport2020 (redbubble.com)


----------



## jjh (26 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A ver @arriba/abajo te traigo una empresa australiana llamada Redbubble. Soy novato de cojones pero intentaré analizar más o menos la empresa.
> 
> Básicamente se trata de una empresa que hace de intermediario entre artistas independientes y consumidores, una tienda online vamos. Opera en Australia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



Desde 2016 hasta 2020 las acciones han pasado de 198 a 268 millones-> +30%.

Lo puedes consultar en páginas como Morningstar.com o Tikr.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A ver @arriba/abajo te traigo una empresa australiana llamada Redbubble. Soy novato de cojones pero intentaré analizar más o menos la empresa.
> 
> Básicamente se trata de una empresa que hace de intermediario entre artistas independientes y consumidores, una tienda online vamos. Opera en Australia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...




Veo cositas que me gustan, pero aún no tengo opinión de cómo de buena es la empresa. Pero vamos es muy interesante, buen ojo!!!


----------



## Interfon (26 Jun 2021)

Redbubble ya hablaron de ella en otro podcast, "hablemos de inversiones", por si queréis echarle un ojo a la tesis. Yo entre en su web y me pareció un poco meh, no le vi nada especial


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Redbubble ya hablaron de ella en otro podcast, "hablemos de inversiones", por si queréis echarle un ojo a la tesis. Yo entre en su web y me pareció un poco meh, no le vi nada especial



Puedes poner el link aquí al podcast y a la tesis escrita please?


----------



## Interfon (27 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Puedes poner el link aquí al podcast y a la tesis escrita please?



Escrita no la llegué a buscar porque no me convenció como para investigar más, no porque sea mala empresa sino porque no me interesó en si mismo el sector.



Edito: Acabo de ver que había una tesis en Rankia, por si queréis echarle un ojo









Análisis Redbubble- Empresa tecnológica growth a precio value


Análisis de una empresa Australiana tecnológica con crecimientos a futuro esperados muy elevados




www.rankia.com


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta que es algo acordado entre dos partes,npoeque es imposible mover un volumen tan gigante sin reventar la accion hacia arriba o hacia abajo



Es por la retirada de la acción del índice Russell, tocaba comprar o vender... Yo pensaba que tendrían que vender a mercado, pero imagino que habrá algún mecanismo que desconozco justo para evitar la locura que describes.

Puedes ver movimientos similares a la misma hora en otras acciones que entraban o salían del índice (OCGN, UAVS que me acuerde ahora mismo... está la lista completa en la cita de mi mensaje anterior).


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (27 Jun 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Interfon dijo:


> Escrita no la llegué a buscar porque no me convenció como para investigar más, no porque sea mala empresa sino porque no me interesó en si mismo el sector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si será que estoy acostumbrado a los vídeos de Momentum pero éste vídeo me ha parecido un poco soporífero. Por otro lado la tesis me ha parecido interesante y me deja con la siguiente conclusión: desde que se hizo esta tesis su cotización ha bajado y el PER ha pasado de 40 a 27 o así, siguiendo la empresa con buenos fundamentales.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Es por la retirada de la acción del índice Russell, tocaba comprar o vender... Yo pensaba que tendrían que vender a mercado, pero imagino que habrá algún mecanismo que desconozco justo para evitar la locura que describes.
> 
> Puedes ver movimientos similares a la misma hora en otras acciones que entraban o salían del índice (OCGN, UAVS que me acuerde ahora mismo... está la lista completa en la cita de mi mensaje anterior).




Coño es verdad que no me acordaba de lo del Russell. Pues igual baja más las próximas semanas. Ojalá la tiren por debajo de 6 y poder cargar más. Lo peor para mí es cuando se me quedan algunas acciones en "tierra de nadie". Ni están cerca de cargar más, ni están cerca de vender


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Jun 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda. Lamentablemente no soy capaz de encontrar MONEYME en mi plataforma habitual (visual chart) y lo he tenido que hacer en plan compadre, dejándome en el tintero muchas cosas, pero vamos a centrarnos en el tema de los impulsos fibo que fue en definitiva lo que apunté el otro día.

Lo que viene a continuación es una herramienta de análisis técnico. Al que no le interese que no pierda el tiempo. ¿pero esta mierda funciona, malayo? Funciona más veces de las que no lo hace. Así es el puto análisis técnico.

Esta herramienta vale para predecir la magnitud de subidas y bajadas y a veces incluso el plazo de las mismas. Ahora lo veremos…

Es una simplificación de la teoría de las ondas de Elliot y lo he aprendido (o lo estoy aprendiendo, puesto que es un tema realmente complejo) a través de la escuela de Bolsa General, por si a alguien le interesa.

Este método nos dice que tras un periodo de consolidación y /o lateralidad, si el valor se mueve al alza marcando un impulso (subida significativa del valor en pocas sesiones), y luego corrige hasta un valor dentro de los niveles fibonacci (38,2% y 61,8%) y desde ahí supera el máximo anterior, entonces, lo más probable es que se genere un nuevo segundo impulso con amplitud >= a la del primero.

Vamos ahora al caso de MONEYME. En el gráfico ya encontramos el primero de los requisitos: el rango lateral desde mitad de septiembre 2020 hasta mitad de junio 2021, de libro de texto de primero de Colegio Hogwarts.




A continuación encontramos el primer impulso, arrancando desde 1,485 (mínimo de la vela del 10 de junio) y llegando hasta un máximo de 1,995 (el 16 de Junio). Por lo tanto ya tenemos definida la amplitud del impulso, esto es, 0,51.




Desde ese máximo, el valor corrige hasta 1,800, que ohhhh casualidad!! (el análisis técnico está repleto de casualidades) es justo un retroceso de 38,23% casi calcado el primer nivel de Fibonacci (38,2%) y desde ahí rebota superando el máximo anterior de 1,995, cosa que hace en la sesión del 25 de Junio con una vela marubozu blanca (otro indicador de fuerte tendencia alcista del valor, pero esto ya es otro tema).

A partir de este momento, este método nos dice que *lo más probable es que el valor define un segundo impulso, con objetivo mínimo la amplitud del primero, esto es, que desde el 1,800 se debe ir al 2,310*. La ortodoxia pura de este método, nos dice que el movimiento del precio, en este caso, debe respetar la pendiente definida por el inicio del primer impulso y el inicio del segundo, con lo que podemos establecer incluso una fecha antes de la cual debe cumplirse el objetivo. Veamos…

Si entre el arranque del primer impulso y el arranque del segundo han transcurrido dos semanas, entonces, *en dos semanas (fecha límite sesión del 9 de julio), el valor debe lograr alcanzar el objetivo de los 2,31.* Esa es mi apuesta. En esa fecha vendré para recoger mi owned o regodearme en mi éxito, si bien lo segundo es más probable. Caso de consumarse mi acierto facilitaré vía MP a los interesados mi dirección física para poder ser agasajado con regalos propios del nivel de mi gesta…




El troll técnico


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Lamentablemente no soy capaz de encontrar MONEYME en mi plataforma habitual (visual chart) y lo he tenido que hacer en plan compadre, dejándome en el tintero muchas cosas, pero vamos a centrarnos en el tema de los impulsos fibo que fue en definitiva lo que apunté el otro día.
> 
> Lo que viene a continuación es una herramienta de análisis técnico. Al que no le interese que no pierda el tiempo. ¿pero esta mierda funciona, malayo? Funciona más veces de las que no lo hace. Así es el puto análisis técnico.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, muy interesante y creo que tiene bastante sentido lo que dices.

Respecto a esos niveles de lateralidad, ves a Cango haciendo algo parecido? Algún análisis que puedas hacer de ella?


----------



## Interfon (27 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> No sé si será que estoy acostumbrado a los vídeos de Momentum pero éste vídeo me ha parecido un poco soporífero. Por otro lado la tesis me ha parecido interesante y me deja con la siguiente conclusión: desde que se hizo esta tesis su cotización ha bajado y el PER ha pasado de 40 a 27 o así, siguiendo la empresa con buenos fundamentales.



Ya se lo dije en el post de Momentun, están haciendo en conjunto un trabajo cojonudo, mucho más entrenido que la mayoría de los podcast y demás que hay ahora en español


----------



## malayoscuro (27 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gracias por la info, muy interesante y creo que tiene bastante sentido lo que dices.
> 
> Respecto a esos niveles de lateralidad, ves a Cango haciendo algo parecido? Algún análisis que puedas hacer de ella?



Buenos días y feliz domingo a todos,


Pues la tengo monitorizada, a raíz de escucharos mencionarla en varios programas.

Lleva un mes y medio moviéndose dentro de un rango de 4,8 – 6,19 pero son valores extremos que no ha vuelto a tocar, por lo que la lateralidad no es tan clara como lo fue en su día en el caso de money-me, que ha estado encima casi un año así.





La sesión en la que tocó el 6,19, cayó a luego a plomo y con volumen por lo que creo que le debe costar pasar de ahí. En la sesión que tocó el 4,8 el volumen fue sin embargo pequeño y la reacción fue mucho más tímida. En ese sentido la veo más endeble por abajo que por arriba…





Fíjate ahora no solo en el día del 6,19, sino en el resto de sesiones, que curioso que cuando la acción empieza a acercarse a la parte alta del rectángulo, aumenta el volumen (empapelada), pero cuando el valor se acerca a la parte baja del rectángulo el volumen es claramente más pequeño…

La Media móvil 200 sesiones es bajista, pero vamos, viniendo de una caída de 20, es que no queda más remedio que sea así.

El hecho de venir de tan arriba, implica que en caso de subir va a tener un montón de resistencias por el camino, otro hándicap.

En las velas de los últimos meses hay una cantidad anormal de dojis (velas con precio de cierre apróx igual al de apertura) y eso significa indecisión.

Técnicamente ahora mismo yo no entraría en el valor y sólo me plantearía hacerlo de una forma especulativa si:


Supera claramente el 6,19
Confirma un doble suelo en la zona de 4,8.
Ahora mismo yo le veo mucho riesgo y no entraría porque pese a cotizar relativamente cerca del 4,8 no tengo claro todavía que sea un soporte válido por eso recomendaría esperar a una confirmación en forma al menos de doble suelo.

El troll técnico


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Ya se lo dije en el post de Momentun, están haciendo en conjunto un trabajo cojonudo, mucho más entrenido que la mayoría de los podcast y demás que hay ahora en español



Es lo que tiene no ser robots como el 99% del "value" patrio.

La gente en el mundillo asocia ser super serio como una necesidad imprescindible para tener buenas ideas de inversión. Y una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra 

Siempre lo digo y lo repito: Somos Momentum Financial nuestras inversiones son serías, NOSOTROS NO


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

EMPEZAMOS!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

El enlace BUENO!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

el enlace bueno bueno de verdad


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (27 Jun 2021)

Capi, me alegro que la empresa no sea una mierda (por ahora) y que la pongas en seguimiento


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Capi, me alegro que la empresa no sea una mierda (por ahora) y que la pongas en seguimiento



Es una buena empresa a precios interesantes, sin duda.

Me gustaría ver que tasas de crecimiento pueden tener en estos trimestres postcovid

Una cosa muy positiva que le veo es que están MUY bien capitalizados con 100 millones de cash y sin deuda, por lo que una ampliación de capital es muy improbable


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Así contado suena fácil (extremadamente trabajoso, vale, pero mecánicamente fácil).
> 
> Pero dudo que lo sea. De las 10 empresas (o 100, o las que sean) más prometedoras que te salen en el screener, ¿cómo sabes cuál vale y cuál no?
> 
> ...




Hay que ir siempre al IR.

Primero busco una presentación de la empresa para ver a qué se dedican y como ganan dinero

Segundo es ver uel último informe, trimestral o lo que sea, para ver los números y comparar con el año Y trimestre anterior.

Si sigue gustandome pillo un informe anual y me lo leo entero

Si sigue cuadrandome me pongo a leer todo análisis que haya en internet de la empresa y veo si se ajusta a mi pensamiento

Respecto al tema de ser financieras, no es por mi trabajo. Es decir, si, trabajo en un banco americano gigante, pero como comprenderás entre lo que yo hago en ese banco y Morses...pues no tiene nada que ver

Creo que simplemente se me da bien y se me hace muy fácil modelar financieras. Además como es un sector odiado porque se asocia a bancos y los bancos es en general un MAL sector, pues es fácil encontrar gangas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay que ir siempre al IR.
> 
> Primero busco una presentación de la empresa para ver a qué se dedican y como ganan dinero
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Hacéis un trabajo increíble explicando estas cosas.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (28 Jun 2021)

Bueno pues hoy RBL se ha metido una buena subida, subida que he visto desde fuera jeje saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Lamentablemente no soy capaz de encontrar MONEYME en mi plataforma habitual (visual chart) y lo he tenido que hacer en plan compadre, dejándome en el tintero muchas cosas, pero vamos a centrarnos en el tema de los impulsos fibo que fue en definitiva lo que apunté el otro día.
> 
> Lo que viene a continuación es una herramienta de análisis técnico. Al que no le interese que no pierda el tiempo. ¿pero esta mierda funciona, malayo? Funciona más veces de las que no lo hace. Así es el puto análisis técnico.
> 
> ...




Visto el volumen que movió esta noche Moneyme y la subida a la que llegó, me da que estamos a unos días de que las manos debiles (las llamaría mongoloides, quién cojones vendería esta joya ahora?) Se agoten y esto meta otro pollazoserio para arriba


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto el volumen que movió esta noche Moneyme y la subida a la que llegó, me da que estamos a unos días de que las manos debiles (las llamaría mongoloides, quién cojones vendería esta joya ahora?) Se agoten y esto meta otro pollazoserio para arriba



Yo al final anoche decidí hacer caso al capi, puse una orden a un precio tirando a optimista y como esta mañana no había entrado, compré a mercado (bueno, a mercado no, que las acciones con tan poco volumen me dan mucho respeto. Pero haciendo una oferta generosa para que entrara sí o sí).


----------



## malayoscuro (28 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto el volumen que movió esta noche Moneyme y la subida a la que llegó, me da que estamos a unos días de que las manos debiles (las llamaría mongoloides, quién cojones vendería esta joya ahora?) Se agoten y esto meta otro pollazoserio para arriba



Anoche llegó a tocar el 2,30, casí cumple el objetivo que yo decía, en una sesión. Con digital value, una acción que compartió skydoo hace varios meses pasó eso. Por cierto una acción muy buena que lo está haciendo muy bien.

Le tengo mucha mucha mucha fé a esta acción (moneyme)

Cualquier día nos levantamos por la mañana y vamos a tener dudas de si tenemos o no que ir a trabajar.


----------



## Minadeperro (28 Jun 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Anoche llegó a tocar el 2,30, casí cumple el objetivo que yo decía, en una sesión. Con digital value, una acción que compartió skydoo hace varios meses pasó eso. Por cierto una acción muy buena que lo está haciendo muy bien.
> 
> Le tengo mucha mucha mucha fé a esta acción (moneyme)
> 
> Cualquier día nos levantamos por la mañana y vamos a tener dudas de si tenemos o no que ir a trabajar.



Me estáis metiendo el ansia por ampliar. Yo os maldigo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Me estáis metiendo el ansia por ampliar. Yo os maldigo.



Aquí la clave es empezar a meter Pollazo tras pollazocon cada trading update o presentación de resultados, que suele ser una vez al mes más o menos.

Si el flujo de buenas noticias sigue, esto ya no va a parar. Ahora solo hay que ser pacientes, pase lo que pase y suba lo que suba NO vender, y si hay alguna corrección sería comprar mas


----------



## De0a100 (28 Jun 2021)

Como veis Douyu para entrar? Hoy al cierre sesión 6,89.


----------



## Ratziel (28 Jun 2021)

¿Qué le pasa hoy a los barcos?


----------



## Cuqui (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto el volumen que movió esta noche Moneyme y la subida a la que llegó, me da que estamos a unos días de que las manos debiles (las llamaría mongoloides, quién cojones vendería esta joya ahora?) Se agoten y esto meta otro pollazoserio para arriba



Ha bajado porque he entrado yo. Algun dia los cortos descubriran un filon en mi


----------



## colorao (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno las estrellas de hoy son Adriatic, que va disparadisima y QFIN y FINV.
> 
> QFIN más cerca de mi precio de salida de 50
> 
> ...




Y dentro del grupo de financieras chinas, QFIN y FINV no te gusta también QUDIAN ? O prefieres esas 2 antes que Qudian y porqué?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

colorao dijo:


> Y dentro del grupo de financieras chinas, QFIN y FINV no te gusta también QUDIAN ? O prefieres esas 2 antes que Qudian y porqué?




Bufff

Te has mirado qudian a fondo?

Qudian es la mayor basura de ese sector CON DIFERENCIA. Hasta tal punto que entre los Momentums cree el siguiente lema: "pase lo que pase, y por barata que este Qudian, NO se compra jamás"

Si realmente te la has mirado y quieres que explique brevemente porque es basura, me dices. Pero vamos es como hablar de JP Morgan y Banco Santander. Si, son el mismo sector, pero no tienen nada que ver una con otra


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bufff
> 
> Te has mirado qudian a fondo?
> 
> ...



Pues a mí esto me interesa mucho. Voy a ver si me miro Qudian y FINV a fondo y te digo, a ver si coincido en mis conclusiones.

¿Es importante leer la sección de riesgos entera? Hay cosas interesantes pero llega un punto en que se me va la cabeza, me puedo pasar una semana leyéndome cada informe si me quiero enterar bien. La práctica hace al maestro, supongo


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues a mí esto me interesa mucho. Voy a ver si me miro Qudian y FINV a fondo y te digo, a ver si coincido en mis conclusiones.
> 
> ¿Es importante leer la sección de riesgos entera? Hay cosas interesantes pero llega un punto en que se me va la cabeza, me puedo pasar una semana leyéndome cada informe si me quiero enterar bien. La práctica hace al maestro, supongo



Basta con que veas COMO consigue los beneficios uno y otro. Y eso te lo da el P&L y las secciones asociadas al P&L en el informe


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Basta con que veas COMO consigue los beneficios uno y otro. Y eso te lo da el P&L y las secciones asociadas al P&L en el informe



De momento he visto un par de cosas que me parecen interesantes.

1) Qudian hace préstamos. FINV solo es un intermediario (si lo he entendido bien, que no he profundizado aún en esa parte). Supongo que vas por aquí cuando hablas del COMO. Mucho menos riesgo para FINV.

2) Qudian vende como "ventaja competitiva" su sistema de aprendizaje automático para decidir a quién presta y en qué condiciones. A mí, sin embargo, me parece un riesgo bastante gordo. Creo que es muy plausible que el sistema tengas sesgos importantes y que la líe parda en el futuro próximo. Pero más allá de riesgos futuros, y sin conocer mucho el sector, así que a lo mejor me columpio, la morosidad me parece muy alarmante (a esto aún no he llegado con FINV, pero imagino que la morosidad les afecta mucho menos).

Mañana sigo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> De momento he visto un par de cosas que me parecen interesantes.
> 
> 1) Qudian hace préstamos. FINV solo es un intermediario (si lo he entendido bien, que no he profundizado aún en esa parte). Supongo que vas por aquí cuando hablas del COMO. Mucho menos riesgo para FINV.
> 
> ...




No,no va por ahí. Ojo que no digo que lo que digas es incorrecto, pero tienes que encontrar PORQUE los resultados de los últimos trimestres de qudian son un pluff. Y no tiene que ver con el modelo de negocio


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No,no va por ahí. Ojo que no digo que lo que digas es incorrecto, pero tienes que encontrar PORQUE los resultados de los últimos trimestres de qudian son un pluff. Y no tiene que ver con el modelo de negocio



Muchas gracias, de verdad. Mañana sigo profundizando


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Muchas gracias, de verdad. Mañana sigo profundizando



DEBES encontrar EL PUFO de Qudian. Y ya no te cuento más!!


----------



## lodero (30 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo, el vino que bebes es aMMEntillado, no? Me parece que van a sacar una edición especial y en la etiqueta sale un pulpo, se ve que les van a faltar palmas...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

lodero dijo:


> @arriba/abajo, el vino que bebes es aMMEntillado, no? Me parece que van a sacar una edición especial y en la etiqueta sale un pulpo, se ve que les van a faltar palmas...



Tengo la sensación de que se va a disparar a 3 o una cosa así. Como entre una mano medio fuerte compradora, esto se nos va al cielo. Probablemente con el próximo trading update o resultados en 2/3 semanas


----------



## Ratziel (30 Jun 2021)

Creo que últimamente no habéis comentado nada de Kaspi, pero ya ha pasado los ricos 100 dólares.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> DEBES encontrar EL PUFO de Qudian. Y ya no te cuento más!!



Es el guarantee income, ¿no?

No lo entiendo del todo pero parece que una parte importante (>20%) de sus ingresos de 2020 son provisiones de préstamos anteriores.




Hay más cosas que no me gustan, pero esto es lo único que me parece un PUFO.


----------



## Cuqui (30 Jun 2021)

@arriba/abajo te suena una fintehc suiza que hace 2-3 meses rondaba los 13-14€? no se si la nombrasteis vosotros en el foro, pero no me la apunte y no di con ella.
Y de esta nena habeis hablado *EcoGreen International Group Ltd (2341)?*


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Es el guarantee income, ¿no?
> 
> No lo entiendo del todo pero parece que una parte importante (>20%) de sus ingresos de 2020 son provisiones de préstamos anteriores.
> 
> ...




Busca tema de bonos y demás, recomopras que hicieron, cambios en valor contable etx


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @arriba/abajo te suena una fintehc suiza que hace 2-3 meses rondaba los 13-14€? no se si la nombrasteis vosotros en el foro, pero no me la apunte y no di con ella.
> Y de esta nena habeis hablado *EcoGreen International Group Ltd (2341)?*




Ecogreen es una posición muy top de casi todos los Momentums, si. Especialmente de @Value . El la trajo y es su bebe

Lode la fintech suiza no me suena, como se llama?


----------



## Cuqui (30 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ecogreen es una posición muy top de casi todos los Momentums, si. Especialmente de @Value . El la trajo y es su bebe
> 
> Lode la fintech suiza no me suena, como se llama?



@Value hablaste de ella en el foro? si me pudieras pasar enlace al post te lo agradeceria.

@arriba/abajo ni idea del nombre. Como te comentaba, la debi de apuntar en algun papelajo que ya no existe y tenia la esperanza de haberla leido en el foro. Si la encuentro ya te dire, pero es que no me acuerdo de absolutamente nada mas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Busca tema de bonos y demás, recomopras que hicieron, cambios en valor contable etx



Gracias por tu paciencia, pero creo que no lo pillo.

Hay un par de cosas que no me cuadran.
En diciembre de 2019 tenían casi 2500 millones de yuanes de deuda en "convertible senior notes". En 2020 compran poco más de 600 millones, y a 31 de diciembre ya solo tienen unos 800 millones. Me mosquea pero no lo entiendo. Si no me hubieras dicho nada asumiría que los han recomprado más baratos, o que la diferencia es lo que han ido pagando a lo largo del año. En este último caso tendría que haber un pago del orden de 900 millones y no lo encuentor. En fin, que no sé cómo funcionan los bonos.

Luego en la tabla de "condensed financial information" hay una entrada (positiva) por el concepto "Income from the repurchase of convertible senior notes" (INGRESOS por una COMPRA???  ), por el valor de los bonos recomprados (los 600 millones). En la tabla de "Condensed statements of cash flows" tienen una entrada por el mismo concepto y el mismo valor, pero negativo. Lo mismo, me mosquea mucho, pero no lo entiendo y no sé si puede tener sentido contable, se me ocurren varias explicaciones plausibles.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Gracias por tu paciencia, pero creo que no lo pillo.
> 
> Hay un par de cosas que no me cuadran.
> En diciembre de 2019 tenían casi 2500 millones de yuanes de deuda en "convertible senior notes". En 2020 compran poco más de 600 millones, y a 31 de diciembre ya solo tienen unos 800 millones. Me mosquea pero no lo entiendo. Si no me hubieras dicho nada asumiría que los han recomprado más baratos, o que la diferencia es lo que han ido pagando a lo largo del año. En este último caso tendría que haber un pago del orden de 900 millones y no lo encuentor. En fin, que no sé cómo funcionan los bonos.
> ...




Por ahí vas por buen camino. No se trata de que sea un fraude. La cosa es, gana dinero qudian con el negocio de dar préstamos o con chanchullos contables?

En el negocio de dar préstamos, cuanto se ha incrementado o disminuido lo que han prestado en el último trimestre?


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por ahí vas por buen camino. No se trata de que sea un fraude. La cosa es, gana dinero qudian con el negocio de dar préstamos o con chanchullos contables?
> 
> En el negocio de dar préstamos, cuanto se ha incrementado o disminuido lo que han prestado en el último trimestre?



Bien, mañana miro con calma los datos trimestrales, que hasta ahora me he basado solo en anuales.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Bien, mañana miro con calma los datos trimestrales, que hasta ahora me he basado solo en anuales.



Con los de Q1 2021 se ve todo clarinete


----------



## Value (30 Jun 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @Value hablaste de ella en el foro? si me pudieras pasar enlace al post te lo agradeceria.
> 
> @arriba/abajo ni idea del nombre. Como te comentaba, la debi de apuntar en algun papelajo que ya no existe y tenia la esperanza de haberla leido en el foro. Si la encuentro ya te dire, pero es que no me acuerdo de absolutamente nada mas.



Si, debe haber un mensaje mío no sé si en el hilo de gordi o en el de momentum.

Ecogreen es una situación especial, que a parte de ser una situación especial (tenía dos fábricas nuevas a punto de empezar su funcionamiento) estaba cotizando a menos de 4 veces beneficios sin tener en cuenta las 2 fábricas nuevas que te comento.

No sé cuanto se va a disparar el revenue/income porque nunca me han contestado emails desde el IR ni ellos lo dejan claro en ningún informe anual (solo dicen q se van a disparar los beneficios) por lo que no tengo precio objetivo.

Aquí te dejo por ejemplo sacado de su IR la apertura de la fábrica grande que fue a principios de este mes.



https://files.services/files/387/2021/0604/20210607173939_16929839_en.pdf



Más allá de eso, típica empresa super aburrida de HK cotizando a precios de quiebra y con un divi decente.

Yo tengo una posición muy grande (top 3/4 de mi cartera) porq cargué toda mi posición entre 1.2x y 1.60 HKD. Échale un ojo y mira si te convence!


----------



## Cuqui (30 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Si, debe haber un mensaje mío no sé si en el hilo de gordi o en el de momentum.
> 
> Ecogreen es una situación especial, que a parte de ser una situación especial (tenía dos fábricas nuevas a punto de empezar su funcionamiento) estaba cotizando a menos de 4 veces beneficios sin tener en cuenta las 2 fábricas nuevas que te comento.
> 
> ...



Te lo agradezco un monton, llevo siguiendo su cotizacion meses pero no habia llegado mas alla. Le echare un vistazo y te digo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por ahí vas por buen camino. No se trata de que sea un fraude. La cosa es, gana dinero qudian con el negocio de dar préstamos o con chanchullos contables?
> 
> En el negocio de dar préstamos, cuanto se ha incrementado o disminuido lo que han prestado en el último trimestre?



Ah, creo que ya lo veo. Al hablar de pufo creí que te referías a fraude y es lo que estaba buscando.

En el primer trimestre es evidente que los números han bajado (y ya habían bajado mucho en 2020 por el covid, así que no pinta bien).
Su principal línea de negocio ha caído alrededor de un 10%. Los ingresos han disminuido mucho más (como un 50% casi), supongo que por el efecto acumulativo de trimestres anteriores. Quiero decir que en Q4 seguramente tendrían mejores números gracias a Q3, pero que el desplome venía de atrás. Tendría que mirar los results anteriores para cerciorarme, pero es una hipótesis razonable.

Pero es más grave, porque todas las entradas de deuda han aumentado, excepto las garantías de los préstamos con los que sacan el dinero para prestar (claro, si no tienen negocio...)

Por si fuera poco, han hecho ampliación de capital, parece que medio de tapadillo (no veo ninguna referencia en el informe):



Además, en Q4 provisionaron más de mil millones de yuanes para garantías. Se supone que hacen préstamos a muy corto plazo (4.5 meses de media ponderada en la principal línea de negocio) y no deben haber provisionado mucho en este trimestre por las bajas cifras, así que debería haber aflorado una parte importante, y sin embargo no llega al 10%. Aquí no veo tan claro que haya un problema pero me parece un red flag a tener en cuenta. 

En Q4 declararon pérdidas, fundamentalmente por esos 1000 millones de garantías (sin contarlos tendrían beneficios). Es posible que no lo esté entendiendo bien, pero diría que es un dinero que tendría que ir a "restricted cash", o como mínimo ir apareciendo más adelante, al confirmarse que esas garantías ya no son necesarias porque el cliente final ha pagado. Me mosquea mucho esta parte.

Por último, en los "activos corrientes", ha aumentado en unos 250 millones la entrada de "Other current assets". No veo un problema claro, otro red flag.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ah, creo que ya lo veo. Al hablar de pufo creí que te referías a fraude y es lo que estaba buscando.
> 
> En el primer trimestre es evidente que los números han bajado (y ya habían bajado mucho en 2020 por el covid, así que no pinta bien).
> Su principal línea de negocio ha caído alrededor de un 10%. Los ingresos han disminuido mucho más (como un 50% casi), supongo que por el efecto acumulativo de trimestres anteriores. Quiero decir que en Q4 seguramente tendrían mejores números gracias a Q3, pero que el desplome venía de atrás. Tendría que mirar los results anteriores para cerciorarme, pero es una hipótesis razonable.
> ...




Si es un poco todo lo que dices. Pero al final es mucho más sencillo a grandes rasgos 

Qudian, como QFIN o FINV dan préstamos. Ya sea a través de dinero propio o de intermediarios.

En un trimestre brutal para el sector, Qudian ha bajado su loan book un 15%. Es decir no solo no crecen, es que decrecen a ritmos GIGANTES. Literalmente se está desmoronando el negocio.

Porque se le desmorona el negocio? Porque qudian da préstamos a la gente con peor rating lo que hace que tengan una morosidad enorme, lo que implica que cargan los mayores intereses. Peeero el gobierno chino puso uncap a esos intereses, y como ves, dejo a qudian en fuera de juego y con el culo ardiendo.

A eso sumale un CEO ultramarronero y muchas cagadas anteriores.

Luego comparas eso con qfin, que es una empresa buenísima en el sector y con FiNV que es directamente una putísima joya y es que no hay punto de comparación


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En un trimestre brutal para el sector, Qudian ha bajado su loan book un 15%. Es decir no solo no crecen, es que decrecen a ritmos GIGANTES. Literalmente se está desmoronando el negocio.
> 
> Porque se le desmorona el negocio? Porque qudian da préstamos a la gente con peor rating lo que hace que tengan una morosidad enorme, lo que implica que cargan los mayores intereses. Peeero el gobierno chino puso uncap a esos intereses, y como ves, dejo a qudian en fuera de juego y con el culo ardiendo.



Ya había visto casi todo esto, pero no me resulta tan fácil interpretarlo todo junto. Supongo que es cuestión de práctica y conocer un poco el sector. En fin, muchas gracias una vez más.

Los próximos días me miraré FINV a ver si soy capaz de entender por qué es tan buena


----------



## malayoscuro (1 Jul 2021)

Otro cuarto y mitad de morsa para la buchaca.

Y la caña puesta para kistos. Ya veo en lontananza una plataforma ecológica con un apuesto capitán en el puente.

El vino gran duque por mi paco-vaticinio de moneyme ya me lo podéis empezar a mandar de forma ordenada. Se admite en su defecto vino los porches.


----------



## woctas (1 Jul 2021)

Buenas. Que pasa con kaspi que bate records. La venderiais?


----------



## Minadeperro (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas. Que pasa con kaspi que bate records. La venderiais?



Creo haber leído que JP Morgan había dado una buena valoración.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas. Que pasa con kaspi que bate records. La venderiais?



Ni de coña. HOLD


----------



## Manolito-14 (1 Jul 2021)

Si la acción de kaspi no ha hecho nada que no lleve haciendo un año. Es en el mejor sentido de la palabra lo más aburrido que hay. No para de subir. Hablando rudo ves la gráfica y da pa paja  super constante 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas. Que pasa con kaspi que bate records. La venderiais?




Venderla? Esto está solo empezando. Siéntate y disfruta el show


----------



## Alturron (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Venderla? Esto está solo empezando. Siéntate y disfruta el show



Ya tienes ganada una palma (entré tarde, culpa mía por tener pacobroker) pero fácil te llevas las 4... Hay opciones en kistos, moneyme y morses...
Suerte a todos!!


----------



## woctas (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Venderla? Esto está solo empezando. Siéntate y disfruta el show



Me sentaré cuan paisano viendo a las ovejas pastar


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Me sentaré cuan paisano viendo a las ovejas pastar




Eso espero! El principar error de los inversores novatos es ver un pequeno beneficio y correr a vender.

Si realmente eres consciente del canon que es Kaspi, tendrias que estar pensando en comprar MAS


----------



## woctas (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Eso espero! El principar error de los inversores novatos es ver un pequeno beneficio y correr a vender.
> 
> Si realmente eres consciente del canon que es Kaspi, tendrias que estar pensando en comprar MAS



Pero no seria mas conveniente ya haber comprado antes mientras estuvo en 7x-8x?


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Pero no seria mas conveniente ya haber comprado antes mientras estuvo en 7x-8x?



Hombre claro. Pero a toro pasado todos somos Manolete. Yo la llevo a 70


----------



## Mr Soul (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Pero no seria mas conveniente ya haber comprado antes mientras estuvo en 7x-8x?



Es que hay que comprar los lunes postmomentum, amigo. 
Yo ya aprendí la lección por hacerme el remolón y posponer alguna compra. 
Si el domingo es El Día del Señor, el lunes postmomentum es El Día de la Transferencia. 
Kistos, Moneyme y Kaspi lo avalan.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Es que hay que comprar los lunes postmomentum, amigo.
> Yo ya aprendí la lección por hacerme el remolón y posponer alguna compra.
> Si el domingo es El Día del Señor, el lunes postmomentum es El Día de la Transferencia.
> Kistos, Moneyme y Kaspi lo avalan.



Lunes PostMomentum, me encanta jajajajaja


----------



## Minadeperro (1 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Es que hay que comprar los lunes postmomentum, amigo.
> Yo ya aprendí la lección por hacerme el remolón y posponer alguna compra.
> Si el domingo es El Día del Señor, el lunes postmomentum es El Día de la Transferencia.
> Kistos, Moneyme y Kaspi lo avalan.



Yo ya he tomado como rutina hacer la transferencia el jueves para tener el dinero calentito el lunes.

Por cierto @arriba/abajo , ¿has entrado hoy en Cango en la apertura? 600K acciones si no he leído mal.


----------



## Schedule (1 Jul 2021)

Ha hecho cango una cosa rara al inicio de la sesión, ha subido a 6 y ahora está más o menos a la misma cotización de inicio. ¿Alguna entrada de fondos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Yo ya he tomado como rutina hacer la transferencia el jueves para tener el dinero calentito el lunes.
> 
> Por cierto @arriba/abajo , ¿has entrado hoy en Cango en la apertura? 600K acciones si no he leído mal.




No, ese no era yo, tengo mi orden de un millon de acciones a 5 dolares


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Schedule dijo:


> Ha hecho cango una cosa rara al inicio de la sesión, ha subido a 6 y ahora está más o menos a la misma cotización de inicio. ¿Alguna entrada de fondos?



Alguna mano fuerte se esta posicionando yo creo, si

No creo que le quede mucho de cara a dispararse (dispararse = subir a 7/8 dolares)


----------



## woctas (1 Jul 2021)

Yo Kaspi la llevo desde los 74. Soy muy cortito y no tengo claro cuando cargar mas.
La que no termina de arrancar es Afentra


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Yo Kaspi la llevo desde los 74. Soy muy cortito y no tengo claro cuando cargar mas.
> La que no termina de arrancar es Afentra



A afrenta le quedan unos meses en tierra de nadie probablemente


----------



## woctas (1 Jul 2021)

Pues ahi quedara mi dinero. Desde que sigo Momentum ya llevo comprado dos palés de amontillado.
Ahra en sirio, da gusto veros todos los domingos. Sois unos cracks


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Pues ahi quedara mi dinero. Desde que sigo Momentum ya llevo comprado dos palés de amontillado.
> Ahra en sirio, da gusto veros todos los domingos. Sois unos cracks




Muchas gracias! 

Hay que entender que nosotros podemos acertar con una idea pero no somos adivinos respecto a cuando va a subir. A veces entras y sube a la semana como Moneyme y a veces tarda meses como Morses. Pero la cuestión de fondo es la misma, comprar negocios brutales que el mercado no entiende y simplemente sentarse a esperar que den el Pollazo para arriba cuando toque


----------



## jjh (1 Jul 2021)

Después de ver el análisis de Estebaranz he estado echando números de GDI.to. Capi, he visto en Twitter que comentas que los Momentums ya la estáis analizando.

Llego a una previsión de resultados bastante parecida a la suya, pero me descuadra un poco tomar un ratio de P/FCF de 25 como objetivo neutral. Me parece más que tira a agresivo. Además, el resto de proyecciones de valor tampoco se acercan a esta cifra de precio.

Por lo demas parece una compañía sólida, saneada y con crecimiento constante del 10%.

Por otro lado, no me parece que tenga un foso defensivo amplio, y mi impresión de este tipo de subcontratas es que tienen bastante más rotación que el porcentaje comentado en el vídeo.

Por favor, comenta si llegáis a terminar de mirarla.


----------



## Skydoo (1 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Después de ver el análisis de Estebaranz he estado echando números de GDI.to. Capi, he visto en Twitter que comentas que los Momentums ya la estáis analizando.
> 
> Llego a una previsión de resultados bastante parecida a la suya, pero me descuadra un poco tomar un ratio de P/FCF de 25 como objetivo neutral. Me parece más que tira a agresivo. Además, el resto de proyecciones de valor tampoco se acercan a esta cifra de precio.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual que tú, ese múltiplo de 25x me parece muy agresivo. Hay otra empresa de ese sector en Hong Kong que me parece mucho más barata: Kaisa prosperity. Pero al estar en China y ser small cap el mercado no paga múltiplos altos.


----------



## Cuqui (1 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Es que hay que comprar los lunes postmomentum, amigo.
> Yo ya aprendí la lección por hacerme el remolón y posponer alguna compra.
> Si el domingo es El Día del Señor, el lunes postmomentum es El Día de la Transferencia.
> Kistos, Moneyme y Kaspi lo avalan.



Aun no he entrado en kistos y no hago mas que ver la vida pasar  mi ultima esperanza es que se la vuelva a dar en el 192...
Y capi, no me digas nada que ya he entrado a formar parte de la usura autraliana a pecho descubierto y sin condon.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Después de ver el análisis de Estebaranz he estado echando números de GDI.to. Capi, he visto en Twitter que comentas que los Momentums ya la estáis analizando.
> 
> Llego a una previsión de resultados bastante parecida a la suya, pero me descuadra un poco tomar un ratio de P/FCF de 25 como objetivo neutral. Me parece más que tira a agresivo. Además, el resto de proyecciones de valor tampoco se acercan a esta cifra de precio.
> 
> ...




Sinceramente aún no he empezado a mirarla. Probablemente lo haga la semana que viene

Piensa que normalmente yo suelo traer multibaggers y esto es una compounder de libro. Yo llamaría a Estebaranz Mr Compounder porque sinceramente casi todas sus joyas son eso, empresas de muy buena calidad, a ratios razonablemente baratos (pero no regalados ni mucho menos) y creciendo a un 8/15%.

Su táctica es entrar, dejar que el tiempo pase y se pongan a precio. A nivel riesgo/rentabilidad es muy muy atractivo porque estas empresas son de las de apenas mirar. Aquí no te van a hacer lo que le están haciendo a TIGR hoy (salvo que enchironen al CEO o algo así).

Respecto a 25 veces free cash flow, pues sí que parece mucho, pero no sé en qué ratios se mueve ese sector la verdad


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Aun no he entrado en kistos y no hago mas que ver la vida pasar  mi ultima esperanza es que se la vuelva a dar en el 192...
> Y capi, no me digas nada que ya he entrado a formar parte de la usura autraliana a pecho descubierto y sin condon.



Te has nacionalizado australiano a pelito? 

MIS RESPETOS


----------



## Cuqui (1 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te has nacionalizado australiano a pelito?
> 
> MIS RESPETOS



Siempre a pelo!


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Los próximos días me miraré FINV a ver si soy capaz de entender por qué es tan buena



Bueno, pues esta no me ha costado, me ha bastado con mirar los últimos trimestres un poco por encima, menudo crecimiento. Mi mayor preocupación sería asegurarme de que no hay fraude de por medio, ¿algún consejo en ese sentido?

Y dejo una pregunta un poco en el aire por si alguien tiene la respuesta. ¿Por qué a veces los datos se comparan con el trimestre anterior (2021Q1 vs 2020Q4) y otros con el mismo trimestre del año anterior (2021Q1 vs 2020Q1)? ¿Hay un motivo más allá del robaperismo para usar un método u otro?


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Bueno, pues esta no me ha costado, me ha bastado con mirar los últimos trimestres un poco por encima, menudo crecimiento. Mi mayor preocupación sería asegurarme de que no hay fraude de por medio, ¿algún consejo en ese sentido?
> 
> Y dejo una pregunta un poco en el aire por si alguien tiene la respuesta. ¿Por qué a veces los datos se comparan con el trimestre anterior (2021Q1 vs 2020Q4) y otros con el mismo trimestre del año anterior (2021Q1 vs 2020Q1)? ¿Hay un motivo más allá del robaperismo para usar un método u otro?



Sabes que FiNV NO es fraude porque:

1. Paga dividendos (la caja es real)
2. Recompra acciones (la caja es real)
3. El dueño tiene una barbaridad de acciones
4. El dueño sigue comprando acciones sin parar (le parece que la empresa está infravalorada)


----------



## juanmas (2 Jul 2021)

Llega un perfume muy agradable de London.

Alguien está comprando paquetitos de 5000 KIST y mi primo no es.


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Jul 2021)

El troll tecnico se tira al barro. Finvolution posicion n1 de mi cartera.


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Jul 2021)

No estás solo Miquel


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> El troll tecnico se tira al barro. Finvolution posicion n1 de mi cartera.



Cuéntanos mas


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuéntanos mas



Nada didáctico. Solo un buy the dip compulsivo.


----------



## RockLobster (2 Jul 2021)

Joder, me he reido con esto fuerte, eh?


----------



## Interfon (2 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que en acciones que queréis entrar y que están planas no hace falta que ajusteis tanto la entrada si vais a medio-largo. Un 10% no se va a notar tanto como quedarte fuera de algo que crees que es muy bueno. Si ajustas tanto es porque no estás convencido y sólo quieres entrar si están a precio de derribo.

Otra cosa es que ya tengáis una posición abierta y queráis cargar aprovechando una bajada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jul 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Yo creo que en acciones que queréis entrar y que están planas no hace falta que ajusteis tanto la entrada si vais a medio-largo. Un 10% no se va a notar tanto como quedarte fuera de algo que crees que es muy bueno. Si ajustas tanto es porque no estás convencido y sólo quieres entrar si están a precio de derribo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ya tengáis una posición abierta y queráis cargar aprovechando una bajada.



Muy muy cierto esto


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jul 2021)

Empezamos!!!


----------



## morgat (5 Jul 2021)

Gran video otra vez. Gracias a todos.

¿Tienes actualizada tu cartera en algún sitio? Me pierdo un poco por el hilo, jejeje

Saludos


----------



## Crazy1 (5 Jul 2021)

Os traigo noticias frescas sobre la fusión huya-douyu.

*Regulador antimonopolio chino bloqueará fusión de videojuegos de Tencent: fuentes*










Chinese antitrust regulator to block Tencent's videogaming merger - sources


China's antitrust regulator is set to formally block Tencent Holdings Ltd's (0700.HK) plan to merge the country's top two videogame streaming sites, Huya (HUYA.N) and DouYu , three people familiar with the matter told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Value (5 Jul 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Os traigo noticias frescas sobre la fusión huya-douyu.
> 
> *Regulador antimonopolio chino bloqueará fusión de videojuegos de Tencent: fuentes*
> 
> ...



Pues que pena, si se confirma supongo que HUYA subirá algo y DOYU se quedará como está ( pensad que ya está por debajo de lo que cotizaba antes del anuncio de la fusión).


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (5 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Pues que pena, si se confirma supongo que HUYA subirá algo y DOYU se quedará como está ( pensad que ya está por debajo de lo que cotizaba antes del anuncio de la fusión).



Pese a que no haya fusión, crees que merecería la pena entrar a Douyu si baja algo más?


----------



## juanmas (5 Jul 2021)

Más palancas para la valoración de KIST


----------



## Value (5 Jul 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pese a que no haya fusión, crees que merecería la pena entrar a Douyu si baja algo más?



Pues no lo sé la verdad, de confirmarse supongo que esperaría a resultados para ver que planes de futuro ven y ya decidir en función del precio de la acción. A mi siempre me gustó más HUYA y solo veía la opción de DOYU como una manera de entrar a la nueva empresa fusionada con descuento.

Supongo que la llevaremos al podcast, que es importante hablar de los fracasos también. LLegó a pesarme en cartera un 5% o así cuando cotizaba cerca de los 20$.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jul 2021)

En 240 hago el primer bagger de la primera entrada junto a @Value 

Tengo meme conmemorativo!!!


----------



## IxoRai (5 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En 240 hago el primer bagger de la primera entrada junto a @Value
> 
> Tengo meme conmemorativo!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704008



Me alegro!!! Estás tocado por la barita, jaja. Puse una orden permanente a 174 en su momento y nada, no llegó a entrar. Laaaaastima!


----------



## Cuqui (5 Jul 2021)

HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Minadeperro (5 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> HIJODEPUTA



Jajajajajajajaja. La verdad que el dibujito es grandioso.


----------



## Cuqui (5 Jul 2021)

Tengo la teoria de que me estais estafando con kistos, no hay manera de entrar. He llegado a poner precio por encima de mercado, 7 chortinas virgenes y a mi abuela, y no me venden NADA.


----------



## Minadeperro (5 Jul 2021)

Las órdenes sólo suelen entrar a la apertura o cierre del mercado. Paciencia y suerte.


----------



## ping27 (6 Jul 2021)

Pues conozco a 2 personas que ayer y anteayer entraron en Kistos. Nunca antes habían invertido en bolsa. 

Además, tardaron 2 minutos, y a horas random, tempranito.

Para que te hagas idea del nivel, cito textualmente:

"-¿Pongo orden a 250?"


----------



## VandeBel (6 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tengo la teoria de que me estais estafando con kistos, no hay manera de entrar. He llegado a poner precio por encima de mercado, 7 chortinas virgenes y a mi abuela, y no me venden NADA.



A mi me costó bastante, incluso cotizando un poco por debajo del precio que había fijado de compra, pero al cuarto o quinto intento las pude comprar.


----------



## bientop (6 Jul 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Pues conozco a 2 personas que ayer y anteayer entraron en Kistos. Nunca antes habían invertido en bolsa.
> 
> Además, tardaron 2 minutos, y a horas random, tempranito.
> 
> ...



Los animaste tu?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (6 Jul 2021)

Menudo desplome de Douyu, a 5,95 pavos que está, mínimos absolutos tu. Me está tentando ampliar y todo...


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jul 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> A mi me costó bastante, incluso cotizando un poco por debajo del precio que había fijado de compra, pero al cuarto o quinto intento las pude comprar.



He entrado a 217 con un poco, preparado para ir promediando mas adelante.

Vaya hostia nos estan dando en TIGR @arriba/abajo !


----------



## Halfredico (6 Jul 2021)

Dentro en TIGR


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Dentro en TIGR



Idem. Suerte a todos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2021)

Buenas entradas en TIGR, que ya sabéis que un día parece que se va a la quiebra y al siguiente que es la nueva Apple

Yo voy a dejar correr un poco estos días y si les atizan aún más voy a cargar con opciones un poco de todo, qfin, fin, Tigr y a su puta madre Diego gallu


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buenas entradas en TIGR, que ya sabéis que un día parece que se va a la quiebra y al siguiente que es la nueva Apple
> 
> Yo voy a dejar correr un poco estos días y si les atizan aún más voy a cargar con opciones un poco de todo, qfin, fin, Tigr y a su puta madre Diego gallu



Besote la manu un gochu


----------



## Halfredico (6 Jul 2021)

Una duda, lo pregunto aquí aleatoriamente. Antes las transferencias en degiro por sofor no eran instantaneas? Me dicen ahora que son a 1 día laborable.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Una duda, lo pregunto aquí aleatoriamente. Antes las transferencias en degiro por sofor no eran instantaneas? Me dicen ahora que son a 1 día laborable.



En mi caso siempre han llegado casi al instante (desde openbank).


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Jul 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Una duda, lo pregunto aquí aleatoriamente. Antes las transferencias en degiro por sofor no eran instantaneas? Me dicen ahora que son a 1 día laborable.



A mi tb me llega al minuto desde el banco a degiro. La inversa no la he hecho. Parte de mi decisión de elegir Degiro era no tener dinero en España. Digamos que no creo en la seguridad jurídica de nuestro país.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2021)

Bueno pues hoy ha sido el día de los barcos.

He metido unas Eagle en el ISA y he comprado unas calls de ZIM para Agosto a strike 55 (jugando duro, I know)


----------



## sashimi (6 Jul 2021)

Vaya ojito con douyu


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Vaya ojito con douyu



Es cosa mía o este es tu primer mensaje en mi hilo? 

Por curiosidad más que nada


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es cosa mía o este es tu primer mensaje en mi hilo?
> 
> Por curiosidad más que nada



No pierdas el tiempo.


----------



## javapow (6 Jul 2021)

Suponiendo que lo de Douyu sea una mala inversión todavía creo que tendrás que hacer otras 17 seguidas para compensar el"ojito" de las otras tech que llevas

En mi opinión no creo que sea mala inversión ya que las plataformas de streaming van a ser el futuro de la comunicación, por ejemplo Ibai ha comprado con Piqué los derechos de la Copa América y lo retransmiten en twitch. La tele convencional tiene que ponerse las pilas o les quedan un par de generaciones. 

Respecto a Douyu una pena lo de la fusión pero que se le va a hacer


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Suponiendo que lo de Douyu sea una mala inversión todavía creo que tendrás que hacer otras 17 seguidas para compensar el"ojito" de las otras tech que llevas
> 
> En mi opinión no creo que sea mala inversión ya que las plataformas de streaming van a ser el futuro de la comunicación, por ejemplo Ibai ha comprado con Piqué los derechos de la Copa América y lo retransmiten en twitch. La tele convencional tiene que ponerse las pilas o les quedan un par de generaciones.
> 
> Respecto a Douyu una pena lo de la fusión pero que se le va a hacer




No se puede ganar siempre.

Y la gente tiene que entender que cuanto más arriesgadas son las inversiones, por probabilidad más te van a salir rana.

Y yo estoy en un nivel de riesgo Altísisisisisimo como sabéis, entonces lo de Doyu es parte del juego, ni más ni menos. Que Doyu en su momento era el 3% de mi cartera y ahora es el 1.3% o algo menos (hablo a ojo) así que ni los que me quieren se pongan tristes ni los que me odian se pongan eufóricos.

Bastante más me han follado hoy con TIGR. Pero claro, TIGR es TIGR haciendo de TIGR con su supervolatilidad. Lo mismo si le arrean manana para abajo compro unas calls de TIGR si hay algunas interesantes.

Ah y tengo CANG a un día feo de que baje de los 5 y entrar


----------



## Value (7 Jul 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Suponiendo que lo de Douyu sea una mala inversión todavía creo que tendrás que hacer otras 17 seguidas para compensar el"ojito" de las otras tech que llevas
> 
> En mi opinión no creo que sea mala inversión ya que las plataformas de streaming van a ser el futuro de la comunicación, por ejemplo Ibai ha comprado con Piqué los derechos de la Copa América y lo retransmiten en twitch. La tele convencional tiene que ponerse las pilas o les quedan un par de generaciones.
> 
> Respecto a Douyu una pena lo de la fusión pero que se le va a hacer



Nos ha follado bien follados el regulador Chino. Este finde hablaremos de DOYU/HUYA en el podcast.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Nos ha follado bien follados el regulador Chino. Este finde hablaremos de DOYU/HUYA en el podcast.



Para ser gente que no acepta errores, solemos llevar todos los marrones que nos comentos al podcast jajajaja

Hablando en serio veo muy necesario hablar este domingo de que ha salido mal con DOYU y cuál es el plan a seguir ahora


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Por cierto hoy va a haber una acción que llevo que se va a disparar, vi la noticia ayer a última hora.

Primera y última pista. Ni es china ni son barcos


----------



## Tio1saM (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto hoy va a haber una acción que llevo que se va a disparar, vi la noticia ayer a última hora.
> 
> Primera y última pista. Ni es china ni son barcos



Morses? Mme? Llevo ambas


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Morses? Mme? Llevo ambas



Venga otra pista. NO es usura


----------



## Szissor (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Venga otra pista. NO es usura



Espero que sea kaspi. Llevo una buena posición en ella


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Szissor dijo:


> Espero que sea kaspi. Llevo una buena posición en ella



Fijate que he dicho HOY. Y kaspi ya está cotizando hoy, y no está disparada


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Creo que esta que se dispara.hoy no la lleva casi nadie por aquí. Una o dos personas a lo sumo


----------



## Manolito-14 (7 Jul 2021)

Dime qué es ADES, jaja. Es la única que llevo yo de las tuyas que encaja en no china, no usura, no barcos

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Dime qué es ADES, jaja. Es la única que llevo yo de las tuyas que encaja en no china, no usura, no barcos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



No ADES no es, que ADES además la lleva mucha gente


----------



## sashimi (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es cosa mía o este es tu primer mensaje en mi hilo?
> 
> Por curiosidad más que nada



Pues no sé si es el primer mensaje pero os sigo desde las sombras. Y lo de douyu ha sido una cagada. No culpo a nadie vaya pero ha sido así al menos de momento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues no sé si es el primer mensaje pero os sigo desde las sombras. Y lo de douyu ha sido una cagada. No culpo a nadie vaya pero ha sido así al menos de momento.



Fijate que dices que nos sigues y tu primer mensaje hacia nosotros, después de muchísimos aciertos, es para venir a hablar de una empresa que no ha salido bien.

No estoy seguro que eso hable muy bien de ti


----------



## sashimi (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Fijate que dices que nos sigues y tu primer mensaje hacia nosotros, después de muchísimos aciertos, es para venir a hablar de una empresa que no ha salido bien.
> 
> No estoy seguro que eso hable muy bien de ti



Veo que no llevas bien las críticas. Una cosa es que os siga y otra cosa es que seáis mis gurús. Sólo llevaba Douyu de vuestras recomendados así que.... Me la jugué porque me pareció buena oportunidad y ha salido mal. Pues ya está. A otra cosa.


----------



## pedro.rgo (7 Jul 2021)

Puede ser biogen? Una vez comentaste que la llevabais dos o tres, aunque no he encontrado ninguna noticia nueva


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Veo que no llevas bien las críticas. Una cosa es que os siga y otra cosa es que seáis mis gurús. Sólo llevaba Douyu de vuestras recomendados así que.... Me la jugué porque me pareció buena oportunidad y ha salido mal. Pues ya está. A otra cosa.



Fijate si llevo mal las críticas y las operaciones fallidas que este domingo llevamos DOYU al podcast. Conoces mucha gente que haga eso?

Aunque igual el que lleva mal las críticas eres tú. Se supone que nos sigues y tu primer comentario para nosotros es ese. Digo y repito, creo que no habla muy bien de ti. Y si no llevas bien esa crítica pues lo siento mucho


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Puede ser biogen? Una vez comentaste que la llevabais dos o tres, aunque no he encontrado ninguna noticia nueva



No es Biogen pero por ahí está caliente caliente


----------



## malayoscuro (7 Jul 2021)

Con la entrada de ayer en TIGER tengo la cartera a tope de momemtun y sobre todo mucho mucho financial:

FINVOLUTION => 19,5%
LUMEN => 4,13%
MONEYME => 11,54%
MORSES => 3,7%
TIGER => 9,5%

Casi la mitad de mi cartera está con vosotros.


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jul 2021)

No creo que sea esta pero por decir una... ¿Ivanhoe? 

Digo Ivanhoe porque precisamente ayer publicaron en su web un pdf sobre el estado de los trabajos en Kamoa Kakula y las perspectivas futuras y es algo brutal. 
Os animo a pasaros por su web y echarle un vistazo.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2021)

Espero que no sea esa quimica chinorris que esta construyendo un complejo en la que todavia no he entrado, y que se esta marcando unas subidas ultimamente que se me estan clavando en el alma.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Covid-8M (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Fijate si llevo mal las críticas y las operaciones fallidas que este domingo llevamos DOYU al podcast. Conoces mucha gente que haga eso?
> 
> Aunque igual el que lleva mal las críticas eres tú. Se supone que nos sigues y tu primer comentario para nosotros es ese. Digo y repito, creo que no habla muy bien de ti. Y si no llevas bien esa crítica pues lo siento mucho



No es que te compare con Belfort pero me he acordado de esta frase de la pelicula:
"John… una cosa que te puedo prometer incluso en este mercado, es que nunca les pido a mis clientes que me juzguen por mis victorias: les pido que me juzguen por mis derrotas. Porque tengo muy pocas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Con la entrada de ayer en TIGER tengo la cartera a tope de momemtun y sobre todo mucho mucho financial:
> 
> FINVOLUTION => 19,5%
> LUMEN => 4,13%
> ...



Joder que carga más guapa llevas en MoneyMe. Ahora es un tema de holdear con cojones


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


>



Al final te atreviste con Knight???
Pensé que no la llevabas.
Yo también la llevo, no me he enterado de ninguna noticia, ahora busco.

Edito : enterado. NERLYNX®


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> No creo que sea esta pero por decir una... ¿Ivanhoe?
> 
> Digo Ivanhoe porque precisamente ayer publicaron en su web un pdf sobre el estado de los trabajos en Kamoa Kakula y las perspectivas futuras y es algo brutal.
> Os animo a pasaros por su web y echarle un vistazo.



Yo en su momento pode un tercio de lo que llevaba (o algo mas, no me acuerdo) pero siempre la tengo ahí con la idea de ampliar. La verdad que la poda fue muy buena, a 9.3 o algo asi


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Veo que no llevas bien las críticas. Una cosa es que os siga y otra cosa es que seáis mis gurús. Sólo llevaba Douyu de vuestras recomendados así que.... Me la jugué porque me pareció buena oportunidad y ha salido mal. Pues ya está. A otra cosa.



Pues vaya ojo tienes, imagino que vienes de teslear por ahí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Espero que no sea esa quimica chinorris que esta construyendo un complejo en la que todavia no he entrado, y que se esta marcando unas subidas ultimamente que se me estan clavando en el alma.



En ecogreen hay que entrar yayayayaya

Joyita de las buenas de @Value


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Al final te atreviste con Knight???
> Pensé que no la llevabas.
> Yo también la llevo, no me he enterado de ninguna noticia, ahora busco.
> 
> Edito : enterado. NERLYNX®



No, no es Knight. La tengo aún en la reserva. Quiero ver con detalle los resultados de Q2. Es que de esta empresa se me hace muy difícil saber que flujos de caja van a tener, más aun sin ver funcionando el nuevo medicamento que compraron la licencia


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, no es Knight. La tengo suben la reserva. Quiero ver con detalle los resultados de Q2. Es que de esta empresa se me hace muy difícil saber que flujos de caja van a tener, más aun sin ver funcionando el nuevo medicamento que compraron la licencia



Yo al final decidí entrar pese a lo que comentas ahora y que ya habías comentado en su momento. 
Y decidí entrar porque en estos momentos solo compro cosas en mínimos y por el equipo directivo y el CEO en particular, que me parece O Fenomeno das pildorinhas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo al final decidí entrar pese a lo que comentas ahora y que ya habías comentado en su momento.
> Y decidí entrar porque en estos momentos solo compro cosas en mínimos y por el equipo directivo y el CEO en particular, que me parece O Fenomeno das pildorinhas.



A mi me da mucha tranquilidad que recompren a dos manos acciones. En algún momento tendrá que secarse el apetito vendedor y ahí debería pegar un buen pelotazo para arriba.

Tengo esta y Biogen en el banquillo de cara a entrar en el sector si tengo liquidez abundante y lo veo xlaro


----------



## javapow (7 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Con la entrada de ayer en TIGER tengo la cartera a tope de momemtun y sobre todo mucho mucho financial:
> 
> FINVOLUTION => 19,5%
> LUMEN => 4,13%
> ...



Buena montaña rusa, misdies


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En ecogreen hay que entrar yayayayaya
> 
> Joyita de las buenas de @Value



En cuanto entre yo se os acaba el chollo


----------



## Wunderbarez (7 Jul 2021)

Pues parece que ha llegado el día en que la orden de compra de Cango se ha ejecutado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Vaya ojito con douyu




Vaya ojito el tuyo escogiendo Doyu y no Opiant


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Pues parece que ha llegado el día en que la orden de compra de Cango se ha ejecutado.



Me da que tendré que entrar esta semana si me lo aprueban y demas


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Jul 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> Pues parece que ha llegado el día en que la orden de compra de Cango se ha ejecutado.



Otro aqui a 5.01 , yo creo que va bajar de los 5 , lleva mucho tiempo coqueteando cerca de ese nivel y cada vez hace nuevos minimos y rebota con menos fuerza . Si llega a 4.5 le meto otra .


----------



## Ratziel (7 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vaya ojito el tuyo escogiendo Doyu y no Opiant
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 706155



¿Esta es de la que hablabas esta tarde que hoy se iba a disparar? Yo la llevo. Y me está salvando el día, por cierto, que no sé qué pasa que de repente se me está poniendo rebelde la cartera... Hace un mes con un 40% del capital que tengo ahora llevaba mayor beneficio. Pero bueno, supongo que es normal y funciona así la cosa (soy muy muy novato en el mercado de valores).


----------



## Ratziel (7 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Otro aqui a 5.01 , yo creo que va bajar de los 5 , lleva mucho tiempo coqueteando cerca de ese nivel y cada vez hace nuevos minimos y rebota con menos fuerza . Si llega a 4.5 le meto otra .



Yo entré en 5.10 y salí a los 5-6 días en 5.38 porque me dió mala espina (pusieron por aquí un análisis técnico que decía que se iba a 4.80, y Tito Arriba ya decía mucho antes que hasta que no bajase de 5 no entraba). Pero si por lo que sea baja a 4.5 allá que voy contigo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Esta es de la que hablabas esta tarde que hoy se iba a disparar? Yo la llevo. Y me está salvando el día, por cierto, que no sé qué pasa que de repente se me está poniendo rebelde la cartera... Hace un mes con un 40% del capital que tengo ahora llevaba mayor beneficio. Pero bueno, supongo que es normal y funciona así la cosa (soy muy muy novato en el mercado de valores).



Esta es, si


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

La follada que nos van a meter hoy va a ser EPICA


----------



## Ratziel (8 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La follada que nos van a meter hoy va a ser EPICA



¿Qué sucede?


----------



## Manolito-14 (8 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Qué sucede?



La hecatombe anunciada por el señor ciprés jeje. 
Supongo que el tema de que las chinas bajen aún más que el resto es por la noticia de que china quiere prohibirles cotizar en el extranjero.
Esto no hace que qfin y las demás sean peores empresas de lo que son, así que supongo que hay que esperar, pero quizás se dan buenos momentos de entrada. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratziel (8 Jul 2021)

Ya he ampliado dos veces TIGR, y DOYU estoy por sacármela de encima con un -61%. No por nada en particular porque en realidad no tengo ni puta idea, pero vaya, que como para entrar con más no estoy por mucho que bajen.


----------



## MonoInversor (8 Jul 2021)

China prepara una reforma para poder bloquear salidas a bolsa fuera del país


La batalla económica y cultural entre China y Estados Unidos se lucha ahora en el terreno bursátil. Una de las materias primas más importantes en el nuevo mundo digital, si no la que más, son los datos, y los dos gigantes pelean en este momento por mantener el mayor control posible de la...



www.eleconomista.es





Igual esto explica algunas cosas


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> China prepara una reforma para poder bloquear salidas a bolsa fuera del país
> 
> 
> La batalla económica y cultural entre China y Estados Unidos se lucha ahora en el terreno bursátil. Una de las materias primas más importantes en el nuevo mundo digital, si no la que más, son los datos, y los dos gigantes pelean en este momento por mantener el mayor control posible de la...
> ...



Xi Jinping puteando des de tiempos inmemoriales, ayer amplié en Cango y ahora me arrepiento, por ahora me voy a mantener al margen de las empresas chinas del Nasdaq y el NSY, y con las que ya llevo HOLD, ni voy a ampliar ni a vender con el panic sell, al fin y al cabo las empresas siguen siendo buenas y siguen en dichos índices.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Ya he ampliado dos veces TIGR, y DOYU estoy por sacármela de encima con un -61%. No por nada en particular porque en realidad no tengo ni puta idea, pero vaya, que como para entrar con más no estoy por mucho que bajen.



Yo Douyu la tengo a un -50 y algo, y por ahora voy a manterla. Está cotizando en mínimos absolutos, creo que ya tengo poco que perder...


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> China prepara una reforma para poder bloquear salidas a bolsa fuera del país
> 
> 
> La batalla económica y cultural entre China y Estados Unidos se lucha ahora en el terreno bursátil. Una de las materias primas más importantes en el nuevo mundo digital, si no la que más, son los datos, y los dos gigantes pelean en este momento por mantener el mayor control posible de la...
> ...




Mas bien es la puñalada de Didi.

En esa noticia entiendo que es para nuevas IPOs y no mencionan ningún riesgo (creo, la leí en diagonal) para las empresas que ya está cotizando fuera de América.

Creo que hasta que no veamos a BABA en 180 y asiente ahí, no va a arrancar lo chino

Mi plan es centrarme en lo que conozco de memoria y se que va de lujo (TIGR, FINV y QFIN) y quizás la semana que viene si sigue la sangría ampliar en las tres con opciones. Intentaré esta semana no tocar nada, veremos si se cumple jajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

Por cierto ahora mismo no voy a entrar en Cango aunque baje hoy de 5.

Las razones son que vistas las ostias a lo chino es posible que no aguante el soporte que tiene en 4.8/4.9 y la segunda es que precisamente por el ostiazo chino tengo a mis niñas chinas a precios muy buenos y veo mejor R/R ampliando Tigr o finv o qfin que entrando en Cango

Así que eso, pueden pasarse los hatters de turno a decir que no tengo palabra y demás


----------



## Crazy1 (8 Jul 2021)

Más noticias sobre china, ayyy que dolor.









China anuncia una nueva ronda de multas a tecnológicas como Didi o Alibaba Por EFE


China anuncia una nueva ronda de multas a tecnológicas como Didi o Alibaba




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jul 2021)

Menuda paliza a Qfin


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Más noticias sobre china, ayyy que dolor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos pasemos trayendo ruido please, que hablamos en la noticia de multas de 70 mil euros a empresas que valen 700 mil millones


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto ahora mismo no voy a entrar en Cango aunque baje hoy de 5.
> 
> Las razones son que vistas las ostias a lo chino es posible que no aguante el soporte que tiene en 4.8/4.9 y la segunda es que precisamente por el ostiazo chino tengo a mis niñas chinas a precios muy buenos y veo mejor R/R ampliando Tigr o finv o qfin que entrando en Cango
> 
> Así que eso, pueden pasarse los hatters de turno a decir que no tengo palabra y demás



que capi, a aprovechar el desplome de Qfin?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (8 Jul 2021)

menudo panic day tu, menos mal que aquí razonamos y no nos movemos por impulsos


----------



## VandeBel (8 Jul 2021)

Si Tigr baja a 19 vuelvo a entrar. Y luego tengo la duda entre Qfin y finv, una de las dos va a caer.


----------



## Crazy1 (8 Jul 2021)

Creo que la hostia de qfin viene de esta noticia, parece que han tenido que quitar la app de alguna app store.






360数科回应产品被下架：仍可提供正常服务 新的整改方案已递交_腾讯新闻


7月8日，据21世纪经济报道，360数科旗下核心产品360借条APP已被下架。对此，360数科相关业务负责人回应称，360借条只是被要求从部分应用商店下架，但仍可提供正常服务。对于下架原因，上述人士……




new.qq.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Creo que la hostia de qfin viene de esta noticia, parece que han tenido que quitar la app de alguna app store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesante esto, voy a mandarles un email al IR y ver que dicen


----------



## Wunderbarez (8 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Otro aqui a 5.01 , yo creo que va bajar de los 5 , lleva mucho tiempo coqueteando cerca de ese nivel y cada vez hace nuevos minimos y rebota con menos fuerza . Si llega a 4.5 le meto otra .



Con el mismo precio entré yo ayer también XD. Poner un céntimo de más para evitar los atascos de los precios con números redondos es la auténtica salud.


----------



## javapow (8 Jul 2021)

Con esta bajada que PER se le queda a QFIN, 6-7?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Con esta bajada que PER se le queda a QFIN, 6-7?



Menos, 4 o así anualizado lo que va a ganar en Q2. El problema es que si les han capado la app,.cuanto va a durar y como les va a influir en Q3?

Esto al final si queda en nada es una oportunidad buenísima, y si es algo serio igual este precio que parece un chollo no lo es


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jul 2021)

Esto me han contestado los de Qfin:

One of the functions of our app is not in full compliance with the regulatory requirement. We already fixed the issue and re-submitted the new version. We are waiting for regulator’s approval


----------



## javapow (9 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto me han contestado los de Qfin:
> 
> One of the functions of our app is not in full compliance with the regulatory requirement. We already fixed the issue and re-submitted the new version. We are waiting for regulator’s approval



¿Que piensas sobre eso?

Por el mensaje parece poca cosa pero no sé si en estos temas te quitan la APP primero y luego preguntan o es algo más grave


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Jul 2021)

javapow dijo:


> ¿Que piensas sobre eso?
> 
> Por el mensaje parece poca cosa pero no sé si en estos temas te quitan la APP primero y luego preguntan o es algo más grave



Hasta que no me den más info no se que pensar. Si es algo de sólo unas semanas, pues a este precio es un regalo. Si es algo que se va a meses, pues ya empezamos a estar jodidos


----------



## Minadeperro (9 Jul 2021)

Hoy está entrando mucho volumen en Afentra. Sólo he encontrado estos rumores...


----------



## javapow (9 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hasta que no me den más info no se que pensar. Si es algo de sólo unas semanas, pues a este precio es un regalo. Si es algo que se va a meses, pues ya empezamos a estar jodidos



Del mismo modo que cuando hay una noticia buena pero la cotizacion no sube o sube poco porque el mercado esta caprichoso entiendo que la mala noticia de ayer de Qfin y el capricho del mercado hacen que se hunda más, independientemente de que el problema de la empresa sea temporal o grave


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

Alguien habia pasado por aqui un analisis de Cango? si es asi, y sabeis a que me refiero, podeis volver a ponerlo por aqui please?


----------



## Ratziel (10 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien habia pasado por aqui un analisis de Cango? si es asi, y sabeis a que me refiero, podeis volver a ponerlo por aqui please?



Sí, hubo alguien que puso un análisis técnico de Cango hace un par de semanas más o menos. Lo recuerdo a la perfección (me quedé con que ponía el suelo en 4,80) pero ahora mismo no logro encontrar el mensaje.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Sí, hubo alguien que puso un análisis técnico de Cango hace un par de semanas más o menos. Lo recuerdo a la perfección (me quedé con que ponía el suelo en 4,80) pero ahora mismo no logro encontrar el mensaje.



No, no era técnico, era un artículo explicando la empresa

La vamos a presentar este domingo y estoy juntando info


----------



## Mr Soul (10 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, no era técnico, era un artículo explicando la empresa
> 
> La vamos a presentar este domingo y estoy juntando info



Te lo envié yo por privado. 
Te lo he vuelto a enviar ahora mismo.


----------



## morgat (10 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cartera:
> 
> 
> EmpresaFecha entradaPrecio medio entradaPrecio actual
> ...



Apañero, tienes la cartera actualizada en algún sitio?? Por estudiarla un poco.

Muchas gracias y hasta el domingo!


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Te lo envié yo por privado.
> Te lo he vuelto a enviar ahora mismo.



Perfecto mil gracias, perdona que no me acordaba. Creo que va a quedar una presentación muy muy buena


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Apañero, tienes la cartera actualizada en algún sitio?? Por estudiarla un poco.
> 
> Muchas gracias y hasta el domingo!



La verdad es que no, porque me da mucha pereza. Voy poniendo aquí lo que compro y vendo pero no actualice la primera página hace muchísimo y no creo que lo haga hasta que tengamos la web y lo ponga allí todo. Si tienes cualquier duda me dices!!!


----------



## nololeo (10 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Apañero, tienes la cartera actualizada en algún sitio?? Por estudiarla un poco.
> 
> Muchas gracias y hasta el domingo!



gracias por todo lo que compartís, continúo leyendoos


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

Cual es la market cap de la empresa a día de hoy, contando los warrants y demás?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

34/38 mil millones de dólares una empresa que no ha vendido un solo coche.

Que no tiene una sola ventaja competitiva

En un sector que requiere capital de forma salvaje

Un sector además plagado de competidores

Sinceramente? Si vale 5 mil millones ya sería MUCHÍSIMO 

Me la apunto por si veo el mercado cerca de irse a la mierda para meterle unos PUTASSOS, con esto te lo digo todo jajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Jul 2021)

Por cierto ya es oficial que la fusión de Doyu al carrer

Creo que si esta semana hunden ambas voy a aprovechar para entrar en Huya









Chinese antitrust regulator blocks Tencent's $5.3 bln video games merger


China's market regulator on Saturday said it would block Tencent Holdings Ltd's (0700.HK) plan to merge the country's top two videogame streaming sites, Huya (HUYA.N) and DouYu , on antitrust grounds.




www.reuters.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jul 2021)

El tema con las spacs no son las spacs en si, es que suelen meter growth sucio en spacs y además a valoraciones disparatadas


----------



## MonoInversor (11 Jul 2021)

Por si interesa, este video es una lección magistral sobre los pros (pocos) y contras de las SPACs:


----------



## morgat (11 Jul 2021)

Aprovechando el ciclo de vida de una SPAC hace un tiempo se sacaba uno fácilmente unos miles. Ahora la cosa está jodía. La gran mayoría en cuanto pasan a cotizar (cambio de ticket) se hunden... Cuidadín


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jul 2021)

Empezamos!!


----------



## malayoscuro (11 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Empezamos!!



Estoy viendo el programa ahora en diferido. El analisis de cango es brutal y tiene una pintaza tremenda pero hay una cosa que me choca y me descoloca.
Sumando los % de los diferentes accionistas de referencia de una slide que has puesto, me parece que el free float que debe quedar es microscópico y tendiendo a cero absoluto si plantean recomprar. Un free float tan pequeño no deja espacio a otros fondos e inversores de referencia y podría ser contraproducente.

No se si os habeis percatado de ese detalle y como lo valorais.

Un saludo y muy gran programa!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Estoy viendo el programa ahora en diferido. El analisis de cango es brutal y tiene una pintaza tremenda pero hay una cosa que me choca y me descoloca.
> Sumando los % de los diferentes accionistas de referencia de una slide que has puesto, me parece que el free float que debe quedar es microscópico y tendiendo a cero absoluto si plantean recomprar. Un free float tan pequeño no deja espacio a otros fondos e inversores de referencia y podría ser contraproducente.
> 
> No se si os habeis percatado de ese detalle y como lo valorais.
> ...




Tendría que echar cuentas. Si quieres le pregunto a IR cual es el free-float

Ojo que si es estrecho, cuando toca subir ya sabes lo que pasa. Mira MoneyMe


----------



## malayoscuro (12 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tendría que echar cuentas. Si quieres le pregunto a IR cual es el free-float
> 
> Ojo que si es estrecho, cuando toca subir ya sabes lo que pasa. Mira MoneyMe



Mira, las echo yo en un momento. Está sacado de tu slide:



EJECUTIVOS CANGOO27,20%​LIN ENTITIES13,60%​WP FINTECH18,30%​EAGLE CENTRAL HOLDING13,70%​TENCENT MOBILITY10,80%​DIDI CHUXING9,70%​TAIKANG OFFSHORE5,60%​TOTAL98,90%​

Lo primero sería confirmar si estos % están actualizados y que todos los nombres representan inversores/entidades únicos. "Lin entities" (¿? qué pollas será?)

Suoniendo que todos vienen para quedarse, el free float sería de sólo un 1,1%. Parece que el plan de recompras ya no tendría mucho más recorrido. 

Estas situaciones, si el tema se calienta pueden ser muy beneficiosas para el inversor porque haya algún intento de OPA o alguna movida de este tipo, pero también pueden dejar la cotización durmiendo el sueño de los justos durante años aburriendo a los minoristas, por la falta de papel y de interés.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Mira, las echo yo en un momento. Está sacado de tu slide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espera estás haciendo double.counting, fijate que lo de los ejecutivos lo estás sumando debajo con Lin entities y eagle.holdings. básicamente los ejecutas tienen las acciones en esa empresa propia, así que mínimo tienda que restar 27%, lo que daría un free-float del 30%


----------



## Value (12 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espera estás haciendo double.counting, fijate que lo de los ejecutivos lo estás sumando debajo con Lin entities y eagle.holdings. básicamente los ejecutas tienen las acciones en esa empresa propia, así que mínimo tienda que restar 27%, lo que daría un free-float del 30%



Según stockopedia hay un 21% de free float.


----------



## malayoscuro (12 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espera estás haciendo double.counting, fijate que lo de los ejecutivos lo estás sumando debajo con Lin entities y eagle.holdings. básicamente los ejecutas tienen las acciones en esa empresa propia, así que mínimo tienda que restar 27%, lo que daría un free-float del 30%





Value dijo:


> Según stockopedia hay un 21% de free float.



Gracias, si es así ya sólo hay una cosa que pueda hacer...


----------



## finkbrau (12 Jul 2021)

Excelente Programa chicos!!! 
Hoy me meto una dosis de Cangaso a vuestra salud


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 Jul 2021)

@arriba/abajo a qué precio considerarías entrar en Huya y ampliar en Doyu? Hoy están bajando ambas, especialmente Doyu, que sigue desplomándose.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jul 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> @arriba/abajo a qué precio considerarías entrar en Huya y ampliar en Doyu? Hoy están bajando ambas, especialmente Doyu, que sigue desplomándose.



De momento no tocar nada chino hasta los 180 de BABA. Ahí me lo pienso todo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (12 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> De momento no tocar nada chino hasta los 180 de BABA. Ahí me lo pienso todo



Pues no se Rick , en el verano pasado fue irse a la porra lo de Ant y empezar a dispararse Qfin y Finv , lo que va bien para estas ultimas es que Ant y por tanto Baba se vayan a la mierda. De hecho lei hace tiempo que la presion antimonopolio provenia de las quejas de las medianas empresas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Pues no se Rick , en el verano pasado fue irse a la porra lo de Ant y empezar a dispararse Qfin y Finv , lo que va bien para estas ultimas es que Ant y por tanto Baba se vayan a la mierda. De hecho lei hace tiempo que la presion antimonopolio provenia de las quejas de las medianas empresas.



Ojo hablo de todo lo chino, no solo de la usura china.

Y ya ves que últimamente finv y Qfin bajan a la vez que BABA


----------



## malayoscuro (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## malayoscuro (14 Jul 2021)

Un poquito de cango a la buchaca.

SL en 4,66


----------



## Mr Soul (14 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy aprovechando para cargar TIGR. A estos precios creo que es buena oportunidad. 
CANGO a 4,76 y sin SL. 


malayoscuro dijo:


> Un poquito de cango a la buchaca.
> 
> SL en 4,66


----------



## malayoscuro (14 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo estoy aprovechando para cargar TIGR. A estos precios creo que es buena oportunidad.
> CANGO a 4,76 y sin SL.



Dónde ves el suelo de Tiger?


----------



## Mr Soul (14 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Dónde ves el suelo de Tiger?



Puf... Yo esas cosas no las sé calcular, la verdad. No sé si alguien más canchero que yo podrá señalar suelos y cielos. 
Lo que si sé y en lo que me he basado para meter dinero en TIGR hoy, a $18 y pico, es que los fundamentales de la empresa no han cambiado y está cotizando a precios de enero ahora mismo. Por eso entiendo que a estos precios es una buena oportunidad.


----------



## mrbobby13 (14 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Puf... Yo esas cosas no las sé calcular, la verdad. No sé si alguien más canchero que yo podrá señalar suelos y cielos.
> Lo que si sé y en lo que me he basado para meter dinero en TIGR hoy, a $18 y pico, es que los fundamentales de la empresa no han cambiado y está cotizando a precios de enero ahora mismo. Por eso entiendo que a estos precios es una buena oportunidad.



Se sabe por qué cae hoy un 8% más las caídas que ya llevaba?


----------



## MonoInversor (14 Jul 2021)

mrbobby13 dijo:


> Se sabe por qué cae hoy un 8% más las caídas que ya llevaba?



Si te refieres a Tiger, ha salido una noticia de que Goldman Sachs empieza a seguir la acción y que su primera opinión es un SELL.. Eso sí, por lo que he leído le mantiene un precio objetivo de 21


----------



## mrbobby13 (14 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Si te refieres a Tiger, ha salido una noticia de que Goldman Sachs empieza a seguir la acción y que su primera opinión es un SELL.. Eso sí, por lo que he leído le mantiene un precio objetivo de 21



Si, era TIGR. Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Si te refieres a Tiger, ha salido una noticia de que Goldman Sachs empieza a seguir la acción y que su primera opinión es un SELL.. Eso sí, por lo que he leído le mantiene un precio objetivo de 21



Vamos que Goldman está comprando a dos manos todo el papel que sale


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy deseando que baje mas, si la tiran por debajo de 14 me quedo unas cuantas, aunque dudo que baje tanto.


----------



## MonoInversor (14 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vamos que Goldman está comprando a dos manos todo el papel que sale



Es posible.. Esto tiene pinta de que la cosa va seguir muy volátil hasta que salgan resultados de Q2. Si salen bien la compañía va a tapar unas cuantas botas. Sino, dios sabe. Entretanto a apretar los dientes (al menos yo).


----------



## malayoscuro (14 Jul 2021)

mrbobby13 dijo:


> Se sabe por qué cae hoy un 8% más las caídas que ya llevaba?



Yo creo que hay que empezar a barajar el escenario de que la economía china en particular se pueda pegar una gran ostia. Al final casi todo se fabrica allí y si el resto de paises estamos a medio gas, las importaciones se tienen que haber reducido por cojones y por ende su situación interna se tiene que estar resintiendo. Esto afectaría especialmente a nuestras cango, finvolution, tigr, baba,...

Súmale tensiones con usa y la arbitrariedad del regulador Chino y quizás todo esto sea lo que descuenta el mercado.

Poniéndome ya profundo y apocalíptico creo que se puede estar comenzando a generar un cambio de paradigma, en sentido opuesto al globalismo, donde se empiece a fomentar la producción a nivel nacional o comunitario para poder fijar puestos de trabajo, no dejar tus suministros en manos de otros paises o simplemente eludir los costes crecientes del petróleo necesarios para el transporte internacional de mercancías. Venga vale, ya me acuesto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Yo creo que hay que empezar a barajar el escenario de que la economía china en particular se pueda pegar una gran ostia. Al final casi todo se fabrica allí y si el resto de paises estamos a medio gas, las importaciones se tienen que haber reducido por cojones y por ende su situación interna se tiene que estar resintiendo. Esto afectaría especialmente a nuestras cango, finvolution, tigr, baba,...
> 
> Súmale tensiones con usa y la arbitrariedad del regulador Chino y quizás todo esto sea lo que descuenta el mercado.
> 
> Poniéndome ya profundo y apocalíptico creo que se puede estar comenzando a generar un cambio de paradigma, en sentido opuesto al globalismo, donde se empiece a fomentar la producción a nivel nacional o comunitario para poder fijar puestos de trabajo, no dejar tus suministros en manos de otros paises o simplemente eludir los costes crecientes del petróleo necesarios para el transporte internacional de mercancías. Venga vale, ya me acuesto.



Eso tendría sentido....si estuviera lo chino en máximos. Pero es que hizo máximos en Febrero, hace 5 meses. Es decir prácticamente todas las acciones chinas que seguimos están por debajo de precios de hace cinco meses, algunas muy muy por debajo. 

Más gripada está por cierto la economía española...y mira el Ibex y bancos y demás como estan


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Jul 2021)

@arriba/abajo encuentras alguna explicación a la bajada continuada de Boohoo?


----------



## mol (15 Jul 2021)

Una preguntilla, como ves el indice DAX de aqui en adelante ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2021)

mol dijo:


> Una preguntilla, como ves el indice DAX de aqui en adelante ?



No sigo índices ni sigo ninguna empresa alemana ahora mismo, un poco Bayer como mucho, así que no te puedo ayudar, sorry


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> @arriba/abajo encuentras alguna explicación a la bajada continuada de Boohoo?



No, no ha habido ninguna noticia. Yo tuve suerte que las que tenía en el isa me las quite de encima justo a 330 antes de darse la ostia, y puse ese dinero en más barcos. Aún tengo la posición principal en IB. De momento voy a dejarla correr y si se va a 260 o así me plantearé ampliar 

Piensa que la empresa en el último trading update mantuvo el crecimiento esperado del 25% para este año (son conservadores y siempre dan de menos) y en Q1 crecieron al 32%.

Están integrando muchas marcas que compraron el año pasado así que eso debería dar un buen impulso a los ingresos.

Resumen, la empresa está igual que estaba hace un mes


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, no ha habido ninguna noticia. Yo tuve suerte que las que tenía en el isa me las quite de encima justo a 330 antes de darse la ostia, y puse ese dinero en más barcos. Aún tengo la posición principal en IB. De momento voy a dejarla correr y si se va a 260 o así me plantearé ampliar
> 
> Piensa que la empresa en el último trading update mantuvo el crecimiento esperado del 25% para este año (son conservadores y siempre dan de menos) y en Q1 crecieron al 32%.
> 
> ...



Sisi, si yo aproveché la caída del lunes para ampliar pero visto que lleva días bajando y que la caída de hoy está siendo bonita digo quizás se me está pasando algo por alto, así que mejor preguntáselo al capi jajajaj. Ahora me quedo más tranquilo y si sigue bajando ya ampliaré. Gracias! Por cierto, a LITB al precio que cerró ayer también se le está poniendo cara de ampliar...


----------



## Dr.L (15 Jul 2021)

Vamos a ver chavales, momentum se sale por ahora. 
Pero no me da el cash joder, me creáis un fomo interior y aquí ando buscando perras para el cangasso.


----------



## bientop (15 Jul 2021)

Anunciaron el Apple Pay Later, igual le pasa factura a las distintas empresas de usura.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Anunciaron el Apple Pay Later, igual le pasa factura a las distintas empresas de usura.



Que un anuncio de Apple Pay que empezara cuando toque en USA y no llegara a China en 5 años pasa factura a una empresa pequeña de usura china que va a otro perfil de clientes?

Lo veo un poco forzado la verdad, pero bueno, en este mercado de esquizofrénicos a saber jajajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2021)

Dr.L dijo:


> Vamos a ver chavales, momentum se sale por ahora.
> Pero no me da el cash joder, me creáis un fomo interior y aquí ando buscando perras para el cangasso.



Como si fueras el único buscando dinero para el Cangasso, welcome to the club


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Jul 2021)

Dr.L dijo:


> Vamos a ver chavales, momentum se sale por ahora.
> Pero no me da el cash joder, me creáis un fomo interior y aquí ando buscando perras para el cangasso.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Como si fueras el único buscando dinero para el Cangasso, welcome to the club



Podeis pedirselo a estos 








Doorstep cash loans from £200 | Morses Club


Representative 498.78% APR. Morses Club offer small, cash loans that can be finalised in and collected from your home each week.




www.morsesclub.com








__





MoneyMe: Personal Loans | Fast Cash Approved Online


When you need up to $50,000 fast, choose MoneyMe. Easy Online Application. No early payout fees. Competitive Variable Interest Rates. We Can Help - Apply now!



www.moneyme.com.au


----------



## bientop (15 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que un anuncio de Apple Pay que empezara cuando toque en USA y no llegara a China en 5 años pasa factura a una empresa pequeña de usura china que va a otro perfil de clientes?
> 
> Lo veo un poco forzado la verdad, pero bueno, en este mercado de esquizofrénicos a saber jajajaja



Nada, en China tiene poca cuota de mercado, otra cosa son los anglos...


----------



## jjh (15 Jul 2021)

Dr.L dijo:


> Vamos a ver chavales, momentum se sale por ahora.
> Pero no me da el cash joder, me creáis un fomo interior y aquí ando buscando perras para el cangasso.



Qué me vas a contar. Hoy he sacrificado unas BABAs para Cangasearlas. 

Al final voy a tener que dejar de escuchar Momentum para poder juntar liquidez en calma XD


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Podeis pedirselo a estos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




498% de intereses

No sé porque lo llamáis usura ...


----------



## MonoInversor (15 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 498% de intereses
> 
> No sé porque lo llamáis usura ...



Genios del marketing, mis dieses!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 498% de intereses
> 
> No sé porque lo llamáis usura ...



Lo que se dice un regalo


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Lo que se dice un regalo



Al principio cuesta, pero luego se paga solo


----------



## Vitkoye (16 Jul 2021)

¿Cómo le ves para una carga en moneyme? ..ahora que ha corregido una parte del subidón que lleva


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

Vitkoye dijo:


> ¿Cómo le ves para una carga en moneyme? ..ahora que ha corregido una parte del subidón que lleva
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714125



Ha corregido muchísimo desde los 2,48 que llegó a tocar. Pese a todo sigue siendo formalmente alcista, pero cada vez está más cerca del 1,8 que si pierde, marcaría pérdida de dicha tendencia.

Vamos a ver los resultados, igual el hecho de que el covid esté volviendo a pegar fuerte en Australia está teniendo algún impacto en el negocio...

Aún reconociendo que soy ahora menos optimista que cuando entré (tampoco es que ahora sea pesimista), pienso que a estos precios se puede entrar. Las mías las llevo a un promedio de 1,79.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Ha corregido muchísimo desde los 2,48 que llegó a tocar. Pese a todo sigue siendo formalmente alcista, pero cada vez está más cerca del 1,8 que si pierde, marcaría pérdida de dicha tendencia.
> 
> Vamos a ver los resultados, igual el hecho de que el covid esté volviendo a pegar fuerte en Australia está teniendo algún impacto en el negocio...
> 
> Aún reconociendo que soy ahora menos optimista que cuando entré (tampoco es que ahora sea pesimista), pienso que a estos precios se puede entrar. Las mías las llevo a un promedio de 1,79.



Crees que va caminito de los 1.8?

@Vitkoye me.olanteo muy mucho ampliar, así que estoy con la caña buscando el punto adecuado. Voy a meterle hasta a mi madre a esta empresa


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Crees que va caminito de los 1.8?
> 
> @Vitkoye me.olanteo muy mucho ampliar, así que estoy con la caña buscando el punto adecuado. Voy a meterle hasta a mi madre a esta empresa



Se viene tocho de análisis técnico (omeoprazol recomendado).

No digo que se vaya a 1,8. De hecho pienso que el valor está corrigiendo por el momento dentro de los límites de lo que puede considerarse normal dentro de una tendencia alcista, pero que en el caso de perder los 1,8 esa corrección excedería los límites normales, rompiendo esa tendencia alcista y quedaría en una especie de limbo-lateralidad y luego ya podría pasar cualquier cosa. ¿por qué señalo 1,8 como punto clave? Por dos motivos:

- Es el útimo mínimo relevante y la doctrina técnica habla de máximos y mínimos crecientes. Si lo pierde no respetaría esa tendencia y ya no podríamos hablar de minimos crecientes.

- Corrección fibo. Marcando el inicio de la subida en 1,485 y el máximo en 2,48, bajar a 1,8 implica una correción del 67% de todo el movimiento de subida. En teoría el tener una corrección de más del 61,8% ya indicaría anulación de tendencia. Ni siquiera haría falta por tanto que bajase a 1,8 con bajar a 1,85 ya se excedería ese % de corrección.

Haciendo la teoría del punto gordo entre uno y otro, me quedo con el 1,8 como punto a vigilar.

Repito, no soy pesimista y no creo que baje a 1,8 pero por coherencia moral, igual que salgo a vender la moto del análisis técnico cuando la cosa pinta bien, entiendo que tengo que hablar de los puntos que pueden ser indicativos de un deterioro en el valor. Por último decir que a día de hoy Moneyme representa casi el 11% de toda mi cartera.

El troll técnico


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Se viene tocho de análisis técnico (omeoprazol recomendado).
> 
> No digo que se vaya a 1,8. De hecho pienso que el valor está corrigiendo por el momento dentro de los límites de lo que puede considerarse normal dentro de una tendencia alcista, pero que en el caso de perder los 1,8 esa corrección excedería los límites normales, rompiendo esa tendencia alcista y quedaría en una especie de limbo-lateralidad y luego ya podría pasar cualquier cosa. ¿por qué señalo 1,8 como punto clave? Por dos motivos:
> 
> ...




11%...juegas fuerte negro, así me gusta

Ok me marco 1.9 para plantearme segunda entrada y ahí afino según liquidez y demás, pero también piensa que una clave aquí es cuando presenten resultados, porque lo normal es que el pollasso de resultados implique pollasso en la cotización. Voy a mirar a qué altura presentaron el año pasado para tener más info

Que sepas que eres mi troll técnico favorito del mundo mundial


----------



## De0a100 (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Se viene tocho de análisis técnico (omeoprazol recomendado).
> 
> No digo que se vaya a 1,8. De hecho pienso que el valor está corrigiendo por el momento dentro de los límites de lo que puede considerarse normal dentro de una tendencia alcista, pero que en el caso de perder los 1,8 esa corrección excedería los límites normales, rompiendo esa tendencia alcista y quedaría en una especie de limbo-lateralidad y luego ya podría pasar cualquier cosa. ¿por qué señalo 1,8 como punto clave? Por dos motivos:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, como un completamente inútil del técnico, puede que la corrección vaya a buscar el mínimo de fibonacci que le haga no perder la tendencia alcista? 

Por saber dónde para y recargar ahí. 

Gracias.


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 11%...juegas fuerte negro, así me gusta
> 
> Ok me marco 1.9 para plantearme segunda entrada y ahí afino según liquidez y demás, pero también piensa que una clave aquí es cuando presenten resultados, porque lo normal es que el pollasso de resultados implique pollasso en la cotización. Voy a mirar a qué altura presentaron el año pasado para tener más info
> 
> Que sepas que eres mi troll técnico favorito del mundo mundial



Gracias Capi. 

No estoy seguro de si estás interpretando del todo bien mi análisis. Me dejaré de paja técnica e intentaré condensar el razonamiento.

- Como el valor es alcista y ha tenido una corrección buena pero dentro de lo normal, ahora!, ya!, en la cotización actual me parece una buena oportunidad de compra.

- Si el valor baja a 1,8 ya no sería alcista y ya recomendaría prudencia. Para el que estuviera dentro del valor recomendaría mantener pero con mil ojos (en mi caso no descarto reducir peso porque llevo mucho dinero) y si se está fuera, recomendaría permanecer fuera hasta que diera una señal clara de mejoría.

Yo quiero pensar que los resultados del Q2 van a ser buenos, porque las restricciones y confinamientos han empezado más bien en Julio (se reflejará en Q3) pero de alguna forma para estas empresas growth el atisbar un trimestre "menos bueno" puede afectar mucho (creo que es justo lo que está reflejando ahora la cotización).


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, como un completamente inútil del técnico, puede que la corrección vaya a buscar el mínimo de fibonacci que le haga no perder la tendencia alcista?
> 
> Por saber dónde para y recargar ahí.
> 
> Gracias.



No es matemáticamente imposible pero sería rebuscado.

En los retrocesos fibo se definen 3 niveles: 38,2% , 50% y 61,8% que para el caso de Moneyme se corresponderían más o menos con estas cotizaciones: 2,08 (ya perforado) ,1,96 y 1,85. Lo más frecuente es que las correcciones se detengan entre el 1er y 2º nivel y cuando llega al tercer nivel (61,8%) como os he dicho, ya se asume que el valor ha perdido la tendencia. Que el valor se pare justo en 1,85 o si me apuras en la zona 1,85-1,8 para desde ahí volver inmediatamente al alza, sería bastante potra. Es muy dificil predecir un suelo y corres el riesgo de que no llegue a ese punto tire hacía arriba y te quedes compuesto y sin novio.

Si estás ahora mismo fuera me plantearía entrar sobre los precios actuales, si acaso intentar ratear un poco para entrar a 1,98 (si puedes) pero sabiendo que simplemente si la acción baja a 1,8 la película cambia y sería una especie de volver a empezar de nuevo. Creo que por fundamentales bien vale la pena el riesgo, pero volvemos a lo de siempre, son decisiones muy personales que cada uno debe valorar.

Un saludo


----------



## De0a100 (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> No es matemáticamente imposible pero sería rebuscado.
> 
> En los retrocesos fibo se definen 3 niveles: 38,2% , 50% y 61,8% que para el caso de Moneyme se corresponderían más o menos con estas cotizaciones: 2,08 (ya perforado) ,1,96 y 1,85. Lo más frecuente es que las correcciones se detengan entre el 1er y 2º nivel y cuando llega al tercer nivel (61,8%) como os he dicho, ya se asume que el valor ha perdido la tendencia. Que el valor se pare justo en 1,85 o si me apuras en la zona 1,85-1,8 para desde ahí volver inmediatamente al alza, sería bastante potra. Es muy dificil predecir un suelo y corres el riesgo de que no llegue a ese punto tire hacía arriba y te quedes compuesto y sin novio.
> 
> ...



Gracias por esa respuesta tan interesante, por lo menos para mí. 

Estoy dentro desde 1,5. Pero quisiera ampliar... Así que este finde pienso a ver qué hago!

Saludos.


----------



## Interfon (16 Jul 2021)

A finales de Agosto presentaron resultados el año pasado. Yo si baja de 1,8 pongo la caña alrededor de 1,5, o si llego a mediados de agosto y está en el entorno de 1,8-1,9 amplio.

Si mr market nos ofrece rebajas antes de resultados genial, pero reducir ahora la posición no lo veo para nada, en todo caso cuando se disparó a 2,40


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

De0a100 dijo:


> Gracias por esa respuesta tan interesante, por lo menos para mí.
> 
> Estoy dentro desde 1,5. Pero quisiera ampliar... Así que este finde pienso a ver qué hago!
> 
> Saludos.



Genial punto de entrada! Hombre, si ya estás dentro por lo menos el rollo psicológico de quedarte fuera no te va machacar tanto. 

Suerte con lo que decidas.


----------



## javapow (16 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> 11%...juegas fuerte negro, así me gusta
> 
> Ok me marco 1.9 para plantearme segunda entrada y ahí afino según liquidez y demás, pero también piensa que una clave aquí es cuando presenten resultados, porque lo normal es que el pollasso de resultados implique pollasso en la cotización. Voy a mirar a qué altura presentaron el año pasado para tener más info
> 
> Que sepas que eres mi troll técnico favorito del mundo mundial



Hay alguna página donde venga la fecha correcta de cuando sacan resultados, de investing no te puedes fiar mucho y en IBKR la verdad es que no lo miro mucho.

Creo que sería interesante por el tema de afinar una entrada/recarga a un buen precio cuando sabes que los resultados van a ser buenos.

Que vale que si se multiplica pues vas a estar contento igualmente pero por ejemplo en ADES el mes antes de resultados bajó un 20%.

Si la cotización no baja pues nada pero hay varios esperando el CANGASO


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> A finales de Agosto presentaron resultados el año pasado. Yo si baja de 1,8 pongo la caña alrededor de 1,5, o si llego a mediados de agosto y está en el entorno de 1,8-1,9 amplio.
> 
> Si mr market nos ofrece rebajas antes de resultados genial, pero reducir ahora la posición no lo veo para nada, en todo caso cuando se disparó a 2,40



Puedes mirar en su IR si en Julio/agosto dieron algún trading update? Para saber si esperamos algo antes de resultados


----------



## Interfon (16 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Puedes mirar en su IR si en Julio/agosto dieron algún trading update? Para saber si esperamos algo antes de resultados



El change of director's interest los publicaron el 7 de julio el año pasado, este año lo acaban de publicar el miércoles, y luego hubo un business update el 8 de Julio que anunció el crecimiento de los ingresos y dió algunas pinceladas más. También anunciaron una semana antes cuando iban a presentar resultados.

Si hacen un businees update hablando de incremento de ingresos y márgenes antes de resultados, la cosa se puede calentar otra vez. Hace un mes justo fue el trading update y fue cuando empezó el rally


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> El change of director's interest los publicaron el 7 de julio el año pasado, este año lo acaban de publicar el miércoles, y luego hubo un business update el 8 de Julio que anunció el crecimiento de los ingresos y dió algunas pinceladas más. También anunciaron una semana antes cuando iban a presentar resultados.
> 
> Si hacen un businees update hablando de incremento de ingresos y márgenes antes de resultados, la cosa se puede calentar otra vez. Hace un mes justo fue el trading update y fue cuando empezó el rally



Para analfabetos financieros como yo: ¿Me podéis interpretar la jugada que ha hecho el director de Money me que se publicita en la web de relaciones con el inversor?

Por favor no os cortéis, explicádmelo como si fuese para alguien que no tiene ni puta idea. Si hacen falta muñecos, poned muñecos!


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

Cango a punto de saltar (valga la redundancia) mi SL (4,66). Si así fuere, Charles Dow me lo dió, Charles Dow me lo quitó, bendito sea su santo nombre.

El troll técnico.


----------



## Interfon (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Para analfabetos financieros como yo: ¿Me podéis interpretar la jugada que ha hecho el director de Money me que se publicita en la web de relaciones con el inversor?
> 
> Por favor no os cortéis, explicádmelo como si fuese para alguien que no tiene ni puta idea. Si hacen falta muñecos, poned muñecos!



Eso que nos lo explique capi porque yo le he echado un ojo y todavía no lo tengo claro. Al principio creía que sería una especie de prima pero leo que es como un bono a 3 años. No sé, en el informe deberían aclararlo más y las condiciones, pero vamos, son 750k a 3 años, sin saber nada más no es mucho para un directivo


----------



## BABY (16 Jul 2021)

Ya mismo van a recomprar acciones a toda máquina…..oh, wait!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Ya mismo van a recomprar acciones a toda máquina…..oh, wait!



Lo bueno de momo es que aunque no sube, al menos no se hunde.....oh wait!!!!


----------



## Ratziel (16 Jul 2021)

Joe no entiendo nada. De repente en cuestión de unos días estoy a 17 euros de entrar en pérdidas.


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Jul 2021)

Fuera de cango, me saltó SL. Seguramente me equivoque pero es que debajo de estos niveles ya solo está el 4.20 de hace aprox un año que es mínimo historico. Si ahi hace algo estudiaré volver, pero ahora mismo la volatilidad es brutal.
Suerte a los que estáis dentro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Fuera de cango, me saltó SL. Seguramente me equivoque pero es que debajo de estos niveles ya solo está el 4.20 de hace aprox un año que es mínimo historico. Si ahi hace algo estudiaré volver, pero ahora mismo la volatilidad es brutal.
> Suerte a los que estáis dentro.



El troll vive, la lucha sigue!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Joe no entiendo nada. De repente en cuestión de unos días estoy a 17 euros de entrar en pérdidas.



Una cosa que he aprendido es que la volatilidad no se nota cuando te sube todo, simplemente disfrutas el paseo en calesa. Cuando la cosa se tuerce y se pone a bajar, se entiende muy bien lo que es una cartera con volatilidad para parar un tren de globaltrans.

Estamos todos parecido por aquí , ánimo (yo la semana que viene voy a salir de compras)


----------



## BABY (17 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo bueno de momo es que aunque no sube, al menos no se hunde.....oh wait!!!!



Lo bueno es que si se hundiese, pagaría dividendo…oh, wait?


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Jul 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> Eso que nos lo explique capi porque yo le he echado un ojo y todavía no lo tengo claro. Al principio creía que sería una especie de prima pero leo que es como un bono a 3 años. No sé, en el informe deberían aclararlo más y las condiciones, pero vamos, son 750k a 3 años, sin saber nada más no es mucho para un directivo



Buenas gente, pido perdón por el retraso. Y también por contestar esto tarde    

Esto son MUY buenas noticias. Os conté por aquí que hace un mes o dos los canguros sacaron un bono para financiar el crecimiento que estaban teniendo a nivel de productos y quién sabe si nuevos mercados. Tenéis que diferenciar que tienen dos tipos de deuda. Una es la deuda relacionada con sus préstamos. Tú les pides 1000 euros y ellos a su vez piden mil euros a un banco para prestarte los a ti.

La otra es la deuda de la empresa, con la que gestionan su crecimiento, día a día etc. Pues esa es la deuda que os digo que han emitido.

Que ha hecho el ejecuta? Básicamente pillarse ese pastón de su dinero personal e invertirlo en esa deuda que Moneyme saco al mercado. El mensaje por tanto es claro, el ejecuta piensa que uno de los lugares más seguros para dejar su pastón...es la propia Moneyme


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (18 Jul 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Lo bueno es que si se hundiese, pagaría dividendo…oh, wait?



No , no esperes , Momo paga dividendo.


----------



## BABY (18 Jul 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> No , no esperes , Momo paga dividendo.



Si, lo sé, lo he cobrado. Lo que no me fio es de si la directiva lo va a seguir pagando….


----------



## IgFarben (18 Jul 2021)

Pues yo esta semana me puedo dar un canto en los dientes, la he terminado en positivo.
La próxima a ver que tal se presenta, pero voy preparando liquidez por si acaso, muchas cosas se están poniendo a tiro(creo).


----------



## Noctis (18 Jul 2021)

Como veis Momo al precio actual?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2021)

Noctis dijo:


> Como veis Momo al precio actual?



Una puta mierda (I hold)


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2021)

Empezamos!!


----------



## IgFarben (18 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Empezamos!!



Muy bueno, como siempre.
Una duda, cuál es la dividendera que habéis recomendado al final en respuesta a la pregunta??
Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2021)

IgFarben dijo:


> Muy bueno, como siempre.
> Una duda, cuál es la dividendera que habéis recomendado al final en respuesta a la pregunta??
> Muchas gracias por todo!



Puede que fuera Lonking?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2021)

Creo que ha quedado un programa buenísimo hoy!


----------



## IgFarben (18 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Puede que fuera Lonking?



Exacto, era Lonking, muchas gracias.
Queda en seguimiento jejeje.


----------



## Minadeperro (18 Jul 2021)

Buen programa la parte que he podido ver, inicio y la sección de Raúl. Luego me pongo con la tuya y el final del programa.

Yo esperaba menos gente en el directo después de las hostias de esta semana pero creo que habéis batido récord.

Igual no habría que decirlo pero se echa de menos a Gordinflas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jul 2021)

Vamos a chupar ostias como hijos de puta hoy. 

Estos días/semanas toca gestionar la liquidez. Absolutamente fundamental


----------



## Ratziel (19 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vamos a chupar ostias como hijos de puta hoy.
> 
> Estos días/semanas toca gestionar la liquidez. Absolutamente fundamental



Cuéntanos más...


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Cuéntanos más...



Básicamente yo estoy pensando más en que vender de lo que llevo en cartera y no está chupando, juntar un montoncito de dinero, meter algo de cash sano si hace falta, y cuando toque entrar como elefante en cacharrería.

Pero básicamente la idea es esa, vender antes que comprar, dejar que siga el desgaste (yo lo chino hasta baba en 180 no lo toco yo creo) y cuando toque entrar a machete


----------



## Ratziel (19 Jul 2021)

Llevo buena parte en shipping y una buena escabechina estos días. Pero supongo que toca aguantarlos, ¿no? Lo que más dudas me suscita ahora son Moneyme, Morses, Afentra, Adriatic... Llevo también algo de TIGR y DOYU, y OPNT. Ni puta idea de cuando salirme de unas o de otras. Llevo todas bastante rojitas (menos Morses y Opiant) y tengo unas dudas del copón...

Supongo que son miedos típicos de principiante, no estoy acostumbrado a estas cosas de llevar +18% de beneficio y en cuestión de un par de semanas de repente ir en pérdidas.


----------



## Szissor (19 Jul 2021)

Yo hoy me deshecho de morses. Las otras 3 que llevo del gran Capi son kistos, moneyme y kaspi y creo que aguantare con ellas hasta el final. También indicar que llevo un 30% en líquido y con dinero en la reserva para duplicar la liquidez. 

De hecho estoy deseando que se vaya todo al guano para ampliar como un loco.


----------



## Fouche (19 Jul 2021)

Una preguntilla a los que lleváis Douyu, aparentemente se acerca la capitalización al valor del dinero que tienen en caja (o eso llevan un tiempo diciendo algunos en Stocktwits). ¿es mas o menos cierto?

Los que la tenéis, hodl ¿verdad?
Vienen curvas... que dios nos de sabiduria a todos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jul 2021)

Szissor dijo:


> Yo hoy me deshecho de morses. Las otras 3 que llevo del gran Capi son kistos, moneyme y kaspi y creo que aguantare con ellas hasta el final. También indicar que llevo un 30% en líquido y con dinero en la reserva para duplicar la liquidez.
> 
> De hecho estoy deseando que se vaya todo al guano para ampliar como un loco.



Pues por fundamentales Morse's está mejor que nunca. Me han dicho que está entrando de forma orgánica en todas las zonas donde sus competidores están bajando la persona. Básicamente quedándose su negocio a coste cero


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (19 Jul 2021)

Menuda escabechina le están metiendo a LITB, de seguir así se va a quedar un precio de risa...


----------



## Szissor (19 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues por fundamentales Morse's está mejor que nunca. Me han dicho que está entrando de forma orgánica en todas las zonas donde sus competidores están bajando la persona. Básicamente quedándose su negocio a coste cero



Yo es que estoy últimamente un poco agorero con la bolsa y quería ponerme con bastante liquidez y morses es de las que menos me gustaba y que ya le he sacado un buen rendimiento.

Si sigue cayendo volveré a entrar en un futuro no muy lejano.


----------



## T-34 (19 Jul 2021)

El ibex bajando casi 3 puntos y al dow le ha entrado envidia


----------



## Noctis (19 Jul 2021)

Momo ha bajado de los 13, si baja de 10 me da a mi que tendré que entrar, que es una posición que no llevo


----------



## Ratziel (19 Jul 2021)

La mayor burbuja de la historia, en camino: así lo afirman siete afamados inversores


Inversores de la talla de Michael Burry, Jeremy Grantham, Jeffrey Gundlach, Leon Cooperman, Stanley Druckenmiller, Gary Shilling y Robert Kiyosaki llevan tiempo advirtiendo sobre los efectos de una especulación desenfrenada que no puede mantener el pico en los precios de los activos para...



www.eleconomista.es




Ya empiezan a manipular para que los gordos compren barato, ¿no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> La mayor burbuja de la historia, en camino: así lo afirman siete afamados inversores
> 
> 
> Inversores de la talla de Michael Burry, Jeremy Grantham, Jeffrey Gundlach, Leon Cooperman, Stanley Druckenmiller, Gary Shilling y Robert Kiyosaki llevan tiempo advirtiendo sobre los efectos de una especulación desenfrenada que no puede mantener el pico en los precios de los activos para...
> ...




Volvemos a lo que yo definí en su momento con gordi cómo mercado bipolar. Tienes empresas a valoraciones disparatadas...y a la vez tienes empresas de barcos a PER 1/2, o empresas chinas, buenas, a PER menor a cinco, unas cuantas de ellas con más caja que market cap

La última vez que pasó esto es cuando compramos las finv de turno a 2 pavos, y ahora "se hunden" en los 7 dolares. Veremos qué pasa esta vez, pero vamos lo chino y otras cosas llevan bajando a full desde febrero, son muchos meses ya


----------



## GALLAR2 (20 Jul 2021)

Commencement of 2021 drilling campaign - 07:00:07 20 Jul 2021 - KIST News article | London Stock Exchange


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (20 Jul 2021)

My 2 cents:
- Ojo al "buy the dip", la última hostia buena no tuvimos rebote del gato muerto apreciable, y yo no creo que falte esta vez con tanto robinhoodiano en el meollo, y aunque siempre que ha llovido ha escampado, a veces ha tardado 10 años en escampar....
- Ojo a vender los "ganadores" para comprar más "perdedores", no perder de vistas los fundamentales... ¿vamos a largo o que? a ver si vamos a empezar a hacer trading paco a lo loco... (si no es nuestra estrategia)

Y otro centavo de regalo, que hostias...
En bolsa siempre respetar y seguir las 3 reglas principales del ajedrez de Anton Berger: "*Carefully, carefully, carefully* !


----------



## morgat (21 Jul 2021)

Petroleras como Repsol están liquidando activos a precio de saldo, y se los compran los que quieren ganar el último euro con el petróleo


En todo mercado hay momentos en que invertir, y otros momentos en los que es mejor desinvertir. El mercado petrolífero está en una encrucijada, y al menos...




www.elblogsalmon.com


----------



## lodero (21 Jul 2021)

Mientras el resto del mundo se hunde, parece que moneyme sigue aumentando el negocio






MoneyMe - Investor Centre







investors.moneyme.com.au




MoneyMe Expands Funding Facilities for Growth
Esta vez ya no pregunto que es mezzanine


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Mientras el resto del mundo se hunde, parece que moneyme sigue aumentando el negocio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey gracias por traerlo!

Que pintaza MoneyMe madre mía, que locura. Hay que ampliar sí o sí antes de resultados porque con los resultados lo normal es que despegue DURO


----------



## lodero (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hey gracias por traerlo!
> 
> Que pintaza MoneyMe madre mía, que locura. Hay que ampliar sí o sí antes de resultados porque con los resultados lo normal es que despegue DURO



Yo amplié... a 2.35
El timing no es lo mío


----------



## MonoInversor (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hey gracias por traerlo!
> 
> Que pintaza MoneyMe madre mía, que locura. Hay que ampliar sí o sí antes de resultados porque con los resultados lo normal es que despegue DURO



Pues por lo que veo hoy llegó a caer a 1.885 AUD. Nos perdemos algo o la gente es monguer?


----------



## IgFarben (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hey gracias por traerlo!
> 
> Que pintaza MoneyMe madre mía, que locura. Hay que ampliar sí o sí antes de resultados porque con los resultados lo normal es que despegue DURO



Cuando salen resultados Capi?
Ando muy tentado en meter otra carga.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Pues por lo que veo hoy llegó a caer a 1.885 AUD. Nos perdemos algo o la gente es monguer?



Ojo dije cuando presenten resultados. Lo de hoy no parece relevante PERO si conoces la empresa se leen muchas cosas entre lineas


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

IgFarben dijo:


> Cuando salen resultados Capi?
> Ando muy tentado en meter otra carga.



El año pasado salieron a 25 de Agosto, tenemos un mes para meter esa carga. Lo normal sería que este mes ande un poco en tierra de nadie, pero claro esto es la bolsa, lo mismo se hunde o se dispara mañana, a saber. Yo tengo la.idea de ampliar an 1.8 o así, también depende de cómo voy de liquidez, que tengo muchas cosas en la mirilla


----------



## raslghul (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hey gracias por traerlo!
> 
> Que pintaza MoneyMe madre mía, que locura. Hay que ampliar sí o sí antes de resultados porque con los resultados lo normal es que despegue DURO



¿No te preocupa esto @arriba/abajo ?

Informe 31 dic 2020

_El primer semestre del año fiscal 21 fue otro período exitoso para la empresa.
Los ingresos aumentaron un 12,3% en el período comparable anterior a
$ 23,9 millones, las cuentas *por cobrar* brutas de los clientes aumentaron un 32,1% en
el período comparable anterior a $ 167,5 millones_

¿Pendiente por cobrar la mitad de su capitalización?.

Aunque en el informe 20 Julio 2021 tengamos buenas noticias:

"Clayton Howes, director general y director ejecutivo de MoneyMe, dijo: _"Estos cambios de financiación dan
MoneyMe mayor fuerza para hacer crecer el negocio al ritmo que hemos visto en los últimos seis meses.
La *capacidad de financiar ahora las cuentas por cobrar *de Autopay con nuestra instalación de almacén de Major Bank significa que
puede seguir aprovechando la tracción excepcional que hemos visto hasta la fecha con esta nueva innovación,
brindándonos más oportunidades de brindar servicio a más concesionarios y corredores que se registran para usar
Autopay_"

¿No es un salto de fe por Autopay?

Decir que yo entré a 1,95 hace unos días.
Pero bueno, ¿qué opinas sobre el "por cobrar"?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> ¿No te preocupa esto @arriba/abajo ?
> 
> Informe 31 dic 2020
> 
> ...




Hay un problema aquí, no puedo darte opinión si me lo traes traducido al español porque literalmente no sé a qué se refieren. Si me lo traes en inglés te digo algo (lo siento pero he trabajado TODA mi vida en inglés en banca y a veces no entiendo a qué se refieren con el vocabulario en español)


----------



## raslghul (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay un problema aquí, no puedo darte opinión si me lo traes traducido al español porque literalmente no sé a qué se refieren. Si me lo traes en inglés te sigo algo (lo siento pero he trabajado TODA mi vida en inglés en banca y a veces no entiendo a qué se refieren con el vocabulario en español)



Claro!



20 Julio 2021


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Claro!
> Ver archivo adjunto 719587
> 
> 
> ...



Ok visto. los gross customer receivables son el dinero que ellos prestan a los clientes. AutoPay receivables es lo mismo pero solo para AutoPay. Entonces no, no veo nada raro en base a eso, porque básicamente es la forma normal de funcionar de cualquier financiera. Que es lo que te preocupa a ti?


----------



## raslghul (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok visto. los gross customer receivables son el dinero que ellos prestan a los clientes. AutoPay receivables es lo mismo pero solo para AutoPay. Entonces no, no veo nada raro en base a eso, porque básicamente es la forma normal de funcionar de cualquier financiera. Que es lo que te preocupa a ti?



Mi preocupación es saber valorar cuanto sería el plazo digamos 
prudente para considerar que esos préstamos se van a cobrar.
Entiendo que es a lo que se dedican, claro, pero no se cómo 
"ver" si el negocio "va bien" en términos de recuperar ese dinero.

No se si me explico.
Es un poco como lo que pasa con Manolete, salvando las distancias,
Manolete aunque lo haga bien sabes que van a tardar un año o un pico más en cobrar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Mi preocupación es saber valorar cuanto sería el plazo digamos
> prudente para considerar que esos préstamos se van a cobrar.
> Entiendo que es a lo que se dedican, claro, pero no se cómo
> "ver" si el negocio "va bien" en términos de recuperar ese dinero.
> ...



Piensa en un banco normal. Santander tiene un millón de millones en balance. Y vale en bolsa 50 mil. Es decir los clientes del Santander (estos es una estimación/redondeo, que no se ponga la gente tikismikis) le tienen que devolver al Santander un millón de millones de euros. Ese dinero se devuelve mensualmente 

Entonces no tiene nada que ver con Manolete. A Manolete nadie le paga TODO lo que le deben de forma mensual, a MoneyMe y los bancos en general si, lo que hace que tengan un flujo constante y predecible de dinero recibido cada mes, ajustado por la morosidad de cada momento


----------



## raslghul (21 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Piensa en un banco normal. Santander tiene un millón de millones en balance. Y vale en bolsa 50 mil. Es decir los clientes del Santander (estos es una estimación/redondeo, que no se ponga la gente tikismikis) le tienen que devolver al Santander un millón de millones de euros. Ese dinero se devuelve mensualmente
> 
> Entonces no tiene nada que ver con Manolete. A Manolete nadie le paga TODO lo que le deben de forma mensual, a MoneyMe y los bancos en general si, lo que hace que tengan un flujo constante y predecible de dinero recibido cada mes, ajustado por la morosidad de cada momento



"ajustado por la morosidad de cada momento"
ahí está, era eso lo que me faltaba

Probability of default 

Veo que diversifican riesgo en base a mercado, antiguedad del cliente en su puesto de trabajo 
y después está cada tipo y cuantía de préstamo.
Le echo un ojo, ¡Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Jul 2021)

TIGR haciendo de TIGR...

Ni antes estaba para quebrar ni ahora va a subir a full a 50 sin parar. Sigo pensando que no hemos tocado mínimos en lo chino. No me extrañaría ver las TIGR en 15


----------



## pedro.rgo (22 Jul 2021)

Tenemos otro trading update de moneyme





__





MoneyMe - Investor Centre







investors.moneyme.com.au


----------



## Cuqui (22 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> TIGR haciendo de TIGR...
> 
> Ni antes estaba para quebrar ni ahora va a subir a full a 50 sin parar. Sigo pensando que no hemos tocado mínimos en lo chino. No me extrañaría ver las TIGR en 15



De hecho, yo tengo la caña preparada para comprar algo mas en el entorno de los 14. A que crees que se debe la volatilidad tan brutal que tenemos aqui?


----------



## Interfon (22 Jul 2021)

Han colgado un trading update en MoneyMe, me da que mañana va a tener una buena subida


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jul 2021)

Madre mía qué puta barbaridad lo de MoneyMe. Tengo que ponerme mi video otra vez para ver cómo ha sido respecto a mis previsiones


----------



## Ratziel (22 Jul 2021)

Joe, siempre me pasa lo mismo. Mandé ayer pasta al broker para ampliar MME pero viendo que llevaba unos cuantos días tambaleándose alrededor de 1,90 pensé bueno... lo dejo para mañana o el viernes. Total que hoy me levanto con subidita del 7%. Tengo que estar gafado o algo jaja


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (22 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Joe, siempre me pasa lo mismo. Mandé ayer pasta al broker para ampliar MME pero viendo que llevaba unos cuantos días tambaleándose alrededor de 1,90 pensé bueno... lo dejo para mañana o el viernes. Total que hoy me levanto con subidita del 7%. Tengo que estar gafado o algo jaja



Me ha pasado más de una vez y ahora ya paso de apurar para ahorrarme unos céntimos de mierda por acción... Ahora ya entro a cañón y si baja se amplia.


----------



## MonoInversor (22 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Joe, siempre me pasa lo mismo. Mandé ayer pasta al broker para ampliar MME pero viendo que llevaba unos cuantos días tambaleándose alrededor de 1,90 pensé bueno... lo dejo para mañana o el viernes. Total que hoy me levanto con subidita del 7%. Tengo que estar gafado o algo jaja



A mí me ha pasado igual; ayer me conecté después del cierre de mercado y puensé que bueno había margen para ampliar los próximos días; y van los cabroncetes de MME y sacan un trading update sin avisar... En realidad ya se veis venir que lo iban a petar pq el.día antes sacaron noticis de que ampliaban sustancialmente su warehouse facilita.. En fin a ver si hay suerte y vuelve a aflojar antes de que presenten resultados...


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jul 2021)

Me he mirado mi vídeo de MoneyMe y daba estimación de 380 millones de prestamos generados, lo que implicaba 160 aprox solo en el último trimestre. 

Parecía una barbaridad...pues han hecho 383 millones


----------



## colorao (22 Jul 2021)

lo clavaste, se nota que lo tenias bien estudiado, hoy subida de casi un 7 %


----------



## SebastianBach (22 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Joe, siempre me pasa lo mismo. Mandé ayer pasta al broker para ampliar MME pero viendo que llevaba unos cuantos días tambaleándose alrededor de 1,90 pensé bueno... lo dejo para mañana o el viernes. Total que hoy me levanto con subidita del 7%. Tengo que estar gafado o algo jaja



A las joyas se entra a mercado, con cojones y empaque


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jul 2021)

SebastianBach dijo:


> A las joyas se entra a mercado, con cojones y empaque



AMEN hermano


----------



## pandiella (22 Jul 2021)

SebastianBach dijo:


> A las joyas se entra a mercado, con cojones y empaque



fue mi error, puse orden de compra al precio de cierre, y ya abrió tirando para arriba, así que la perdí por 0.01


----------



## Interfon (22 Jul 2021)

Yo espero la subida importante esta noche, el trading update nos ha pillado durmiendo a los europeos y casi que a los americanos también.

De hecho ni en tikr ni en koifyn me sale el precio ni el volumen del último día.


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Jul 2021)

En un podcast han hecho una entrevista a McDaddy sobre la mejor estrategia para robar peras.





__





Africa Rising Series: Episode #2 - A responsible energy transition for Africa:


Augustine Chipungu speaks to Paul McDade, on seeking to ensure a responsible transition for African government towards sustainable future.




buchanan.uk.com





No lo he podido escuchar aún.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (22 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> En un podcast han hecho una entrevista a McDaddy sobre la mejor estrategia para robar peras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si es verdad porque con esos sueldos de momento a quien se las está robando es a nosotros .


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Jul 2021)

Me ha hecho mucha gracia la justificación final de por qué los himbersores responsables tenemos que himbertir en empresas responsables como Afrenta y no en otras petroleras.


----------



## morgat (23 Jul 2021)

Trading update de MoneyMe


----------



## el loco babulia (23 Jul 2021)

Parece que los problemas de DIDI están pegando de lleno a TIGR colateralmente sin tener nada que ver aparte de ser las dos chinas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jul 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Parece que los problemas de DIDI están pegando de lleno a TIGR colateralmente sin tener nada que ver aparte de ser las dos chinas.



No solo a TIGR, para nada. Esta todo lo tech chino igual, desde BABA hasta TIGR pasando por FINV o QFIN. Lo que pasa que TIGR tiene más volatilidad, para lo bueno y para lo malo.

Aviso que hoy viene violación de todo lo chino. De los días más rojos que Stalin parece


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jul 2021)

Por lo menos me has hecho reír con lo de Momo recomprando acciones


----------



## Halfredico (23 Jul 2021)

Me quema el dinero en las manos si lo tuviera. A lo mejor no tenerlo es un favor divino... O no.


----------



## jjh (23 Jul 2021)

Toma de contacto con Cango: dentro a 4,36.

Menudo cangasso hoy con China


----------



## Manolito-14 (23 Jul 2021)

Yo quiero meterle segundo paquete a Cango. Voy a ser un rata y a esperarla a 4. A ver si no me arrepiento

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martinem (23 Jul 2021)

Como toque los 1.95 amplio MoneyMe


----------



## Cuqui (24 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Yo quiero meterle segundo paquete a Cango. Voy a ser un rata y a esperarla a 4. A ver si no me arrepiento
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



A 3,98 la voy a pinzar yo para joder al Capi.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> A 3,98 la voy a pinzar yo para joder al Capi.



Yo tengo más prioritario ahora mismo ampliar MoneyMe que entrar en Cango. Me sigue dando mucho repelús todo lo chino, tienen un sentimiento de mercado terriblemente malo


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2021)

Espero que mucha gente lleve Kaspi. Menuda locura de resultados, y además por técnico parece.lista para despegar si rompe los 106. Próxima parada 130 o así?


----------



## IgFarben (26 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Espero que mucha gente lleve Kaspi. Menuda locura de resultados, y además por técnico parece.lista para despegar si rompe los 106. Próxima parada 130 o así?



la única que me esta alegrando el día hoy.
Menudo empreson que encontrasteis, una joya.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2021)

Por cierto hoy toca la enesima violacion china. Y creo que la de hoy va a ser muy seria


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2021)

Este ano habian dicho que crecimiento del 100% en beneficio, y hoy ya han dicho que se han quedado cortos y será mas. Echando numeros rapidos, con lo de hoy se han vuelto a quedar cortos ya te lo digo. Supongo que se ira facil a un 130% de crecimiento este ano, como minimo


----------



## Interfon (26 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto hoy toca la enesima violacion china. Y creo que la de hoy va a ser muy seria



En el premarket de las que sigo hay ostión a BABA y a EAGLE, veremos cómo avanza el día. Lo del shipping no lo entiendo pero lo chino ya es ensañamiento


----------



## Manolito-14 (26 Jul 2021)

Lo chino ya está tocando los cojones seriamente...a esperar...a este precio tmp voy a regalar mis tigr ni mis futu

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Lo chino ya está tocando los cojones seriamente...a esperar...a este precio tmp voy a regalar mis tigr ni mis futu
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Ostia llevas futu también? Que grande!!! Futu es una locura de buena, para mí son gemelitas esas dos. 

De momento quedan 2/3 semanas jodidas hasta que empiecen a presentar resultados. Veremos si ahí se empieza a separar el grano de la paja, pero ahora toca aguantar y poco mas.

Al menos estoy siendo muy estricto sin entrar a comprar esperando los sagrados 180 de BABA jajajaa


----------



## Value (26 Jul 2021)

Interfon dijo:


> En el premarket de las que sigo hay ostión a BABA y a EAGLE, veremos cómo avanza el día. Lo del shipping no lo entiendo pero lo chino ya es ensañamiento



Joder, pues ha salido un reporte hoy MEGA-BULLISH con el sector BULK. Yo pensaba q sería hoy dia lateral o de subidas.


----------



## ccc (26 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto hoy toca la enesima violacion china. Y creo que la de hoy va a ser muy seria



Pero pasa algo con los chinos? Es que hasta hace 2 semanas, veia a la bolsa china como el ejemplo de lo que le ocurriria a las economias si no estuvieran tan regadas de dinero (joder, manda huevos y es la comunista), en otras palabras, el ejemplo de lo que pasaria con el tapering.

Ahora no se si es miedo, y los inversores se llevan la pasta de nuevo a occidente, con lo que aguantas el chiringuito de la bolsa americana y hundes las emergentes.

No se, yo tengo en seguimiento a:

DouYu Intl.
Baba.
Tencent
Cango
BAIC Motor
China Railway
China Mobile
Momo

Y es que lo de hoy despues de lo semana pasada no lo entiendo 

Puede decir alguien, los motivos? Es que dan ganas de entrar en algunos valores, pero es que esto huele a que se va algo mas abajo (y no, no estoy buscando suelos  )


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jul 2021)

Ojito hoy con el tigre que tiene pinta de que va a pegarnos un mordisco en los huevos de los que dejan cicatriz.


----------



## Value (26 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pero pasa algo con los chinos? Es que hasta hace 2 semanas, veia a la bolsa china como el ejemplo de lo que le ocurriria a las economias si no estuvieran tan regadas de dinero (joder, manda huevos y es la comunista), en otras palabras, el ejemplo de lo que pasaria con el tapering.
> 
> Ahora no se si es miedo, y los inversores se llevan la pasta de nuevo a occidente, con lo que aguantas el chiringuito de la bolsa americana y hundes las emergentes.
> 
> ...



Estan los reguladores chinos cortando cabezas, algunos ejemplos: 

1. Bloquean la fusión DOYU-HUYA que tenía como principal valedor a Tencent 
2. Miedos regulatorios a todas las grandes chinas
3. La masacre de la semana pasada con las empresas de educación chinas 









China confirms official ban on for-profit school tutoring companies


China has officially confirmed that the country is banning for-profit school tutoring companies, after a report on the possible move sent shares of tutoring firms TAL Education (TAL),...




seekingalpha.com





La sensación ahora mismo en el mercado es algo asi como " Tu sector puede ser el siguiente al que se folle el regulador Chino". En cualquier caso, te recomiendo que le eches un ojo al podcast de ayer que estuvimos debatiendo del tema!


----------



## Interfon (26 Jul 2021)

Value dijo:


> Joder, pues ha salido un reporte hoy MEGA-BULLISH con el sector BULK. Yo pensaba q sería hoy dia lateral o de subidas.



Al final de premarket nada, Eagle para arriba. Yo me he animado a comprar unas SBLK con un ojo puesto en lo que diga mañana la griega por si calma las aguas o si pasa del ruido y va a lo suyo.

Gracias por tus aportaciones en Momentum para dar a conocer este mundillo!


----------



## Ricardiano (27 Jul 2021)

Se barrunta otro gran día para la chinas. 

Madre mía que leches.

BABA ya está a precios de Marzo de 2020....y sin frenos


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

Hoy vamos a tener muchísimo muchísimo dolor...y yo sigo sin tirar la caña aún. Creo que seguimos lejos de resultados y ese es el único catalizador positivo a corto plazo que veo para algunas empresas


----------



## colorao (27 Jul 2021)

Douyu en premarket a 3,850 ,no pensaba que lo vería tan abajo, estos precios no pueden durar mucho


----------



## Manolito-14 (27 Jul 2021)

Llevo futu, tigr y ecogreen de las chinas, si. Por suerte vendí baba y qfin antes del ostion. 
El tema de las posibles regulaciones a las fintech que tanto miedo causa en qfin y finv no debería afectar a los bróker, no?? Tienes alguna información al respecto de como nos podrían joder en tigr y futu?
Pd: el nuevo afterpay de moneyme para los coches tiene buena pinta, no paran de hacer cosas esta gente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IgFarben (27 Jul 2021)

Y Kaspi sigue a toda mecha.
Lo chino pues toca esperar, esto es una carrera de fondo compañeros.


----------



## jjh (27 Jul 2021)

Lo de Kistos con los resultados en septiembre puede ser la bomba:



La verdad que no sé a qué estoy esperando para ampliar (e igual con Moneyme).


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Llevo futu, tigr y ecogreen de las chinas, si. Por suerte vendí baba y qfin antes del ostion.
> El tema de las posibles regulaciones a las fintech que tanto miedo causa en qfin y finv no debería afectar a los bróker, no?? Tienes alguna información al respecto de como nos podrían joder en tigr y futu?
> Pd: el nuevo afterpay de moneyme para los coches tiene buena pinta, no paran de hacer cosas esta gente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



En realidad las regulaciones en fintech que joden a Ant, son buenísimas para Qfin y FInv, pero buenísimas

Pero que más da, como si el mercado entendiera una mierda de nada


----------



## T-34 (27 Jul 2021)

Me gustaria saber que dice Il Capi sobre kistos, que podria o que sucederá. Estamos hablando de que O Fenomeno podria tener un cohete debajo del culo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Me gustaria saber que dice Il Capi sobre kistos, que podria o que sucederá. Estamos hablando de que O Fenomeno podria tener un cohete debajo del culo?




Vete reservando el yate. That's all I can say


----------



## T-34 (27 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vete reservando el yate. That's all I can say



estaria bien que cada dia digas algo sobre kistos, yo de esa manera duermo como un bebe.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> estaria bien que cada dia digas algo sobre kistos, yo de esa manera duermo como un bebe.



Aquí hay tres claves 

Una es O Fenomeno. Por ahí nada que decir. Vamos genial

La segunda era que pudiera comprar algo bueno. Y compro algo BUENISIMO. Buenísimo por el activo en si y buenísimo por la opcionabilidad que le da

La tercera era el precio del gas. Eso no depende de o fenómeno pero obviamente cuanto más alto esté, mejor. Pues el gas está en niveles RÉCORD. Y eso en verano, lo normal es que siga subiendo por tema de estacionalidad

A eso sumale la opcionabilidad enorme que tiene. Si el gas sigue carísimo no podrá comprar buenos activos a buen precio PERO podrá sacar todo el gas de sus activos y el petróleo, para lo cual necesita dinero para invertir. Dinero que le da el gas a precios ridículos 

Si el gas baja de precio, puede usar el cash que tiene para comprar otras empresas/pozos, en vez de meterse a gastar como loco en sacar el petróleo de sus pozos actuales y demás


----------



## T-34 (27 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aquí hay tres claves
> 
> Una es O Fenomeno. Por ahí nada que decir. Vamos genial
> 
> ...



Una noche mas durmiendo como un bebe, con que digas “Kistos va bien” a lo Aznar, me vale. 
Pd: sobre el petroleo se sabe algo? En la entrevista que vi, decia como que no le importaba.


----------



## Ratziel (27 Jul 2021)

Madre mía, ¡que hostión hoy! Menos mal que está Kaspi compensando un poco, porque si no...


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Una noche mas durmiendo como un bebe, con que digas “Kistos va bien” a lo Aznar, me vale.
> Pd: sobre el petroleo se sabe algo? En la entrevista que vi, decia como que no le importaba.



Del petróleo no va a dar pistas, porque se le jode el robaperismo clean que se trae entre manos. En una entrevista dijo algo como, bueno igual hay que sacar todo ese petróleo, pero no por que queramos eh, que somos superclean, sino porque hay que sacarlo para sacar el gas. Robaperismo 1000000000%


----------



## Tiemblos (27 Jul 2021)

Baba a 180


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> Baba a 180



Los 160 son los nuevos 180. O eso dicen


----------



## Tiemblos (27 Jul 2021)

Con los resultados de Aapl y Msft habrá rebrote, aunque sea del gato muerto.


----------



## ccc (27 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Los 160 son los nuevos 180. O eso dicen



Bueno, creo que cuando esto se calme puede ser el momento de entrar y no me importa comprar Baba a 180, si viene de 160 pero recuperandose; ahora noto mucho miedo con todo lo chino, asi que no me extranyaria que esta semana siguiera la liquidacion y hasta me creo que el gobierno chino no va a hacer nada de nada para revertir esta situacion de panico: Pues perfecto, aqui estamos con las palomitas y esperando que esto se tranquilice y se de algo la vuelta para entrar.

Ahora os podeis descojonar, pero mi "hoja de ruta" no ha cambiado :

1) Inversion en bolsa china (de las pocas que esta barata, antes y despues del hostiazo) e inversion paulatina en algunas de las siguientes empresas:

- Baba, Tencent.
- Baic Motor, China Railway, China Mobile.
- Cango, Douyu, Momo.

2) Esperar ocasiones de la bolsa europea/americana: Aqui ya se que me puedo esperar meses, pero con la asimetria que hay en las valoraciones, puede ser que algunas acciones feas se peguen algun hostiazo y veo algunas con posibilidades. No son de las vuestras, pero con un descuento del 10-20%, no veo mal p.ej. a Bayer, Telefonica DE / Orange /Verizon , Bats/Imperial Brands e Intel (y si, aun siendo critico con ellos, creo que va a ir algo mejor el proximo anyo y es que Intel no es a dia de hoy ni AMD, ni TMSC, ni NVIDIA, pero creo que si que estan dan dando los pasos para competir con todas ellas en sus lineas de negocio). 

Por cierto, muy bueno vuestro ultimo Momentum.


----------



## Mr Soul (27 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, creo que cuando esto se calme puede ser el momento de entrar y no me importa comprar Baba a 180, si viene de 160 pero recuperandose; ahora noto mucho miedo con todo lo chino, asi que no me extranyaria que esta semana siguiera la liquidacion y hasta me creo que el gobierno chino no va a hacer nada de nada para revertir esta situacion de panico: Pues perfecto, aqui estamos con las palomitas y esperando que esto se tranquilice y se de algo la vuelta para entrar.
> 
> Ahora os podeis descojonar, pero mi "hoja de ruta" no ha cambiado :
> 
> ...



Yo he pensado bastante parecido a lo que comentas. 
El Plan Quinquenal ese de mierda que hace el gobierno gobierno chino a modo soviético contempla apoyos al crecimiento de las techs chinas y las declara un sector de atención preferente. Pero no las techs de usura, brokers, ecommerce etc, sino las hard techs. 
'Hard tech' seen as key to latest innovation

Tener esto en cuenta creo que es fundamental cuando decidamos volver a comprar acciones chinas.
Si es que lo decidimos, claro está. Porque a mi ya me tienen hasta la polla y más arriba y no sé muy bien qué hago pensando siquiera en invertir en empresas de un país en el que no existe Estado de Derecho ni seguridad jurídica. 


Por otro lado, ya que citas algunas tabaqueras europeas, aprovecho para dejar caer dos que yo tengo en el punto de mira : Swedish Match (SWMA) y Turning Point Brands (TPB). Me parecen dos grandes empresas que están logrando tasas de crecimiento importantes en un sector en el que es complicado crecer. 

TPB:


----------



## Value (28 Jul 2021)

¿FUENTE?


----------



## Tio1saM (28 Jul 2021)

Si, la presento en uno de sus videos de no hace demasiado, pero presentacion light


----------



## MonoInversor (28 Jul 2021)

Abundando en lo que dice el compañero, figura en la información periódica del fondo (pág. 20 del informe semestral H1 2021).


----------



## GALLAR2 (28 Jul 2021)

El gas marcando hoy otra vez máximos!!

El yate ya está mas cerca....


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Jul 2021)

Pues el bueno de Estebaranz dentro de la morsita 

Tan malos no somos supongo!!!



Además tiene infinitamente más mérito entrar a 32/35 como entramos nosotros, cuando parecía que la gente descontaba la quiebra de la empresa


----------



## Minadeperro (28 Jul 2021)

Hoy he entrado en Cango con 200 acciones. Que salga mejor que MOMO por favor.


----------



## morgat (29 Jul 2021)

Una pregunta técnica. En la pág 20 pone:
Valor de mercado % del fondo 
GB00BZ6C4F71 - ACCIONES|MCL LN Morses Club PLC GBP 431 0,76


¿Con esos datos (y supongo que el valor del fondo) se puede saber aprox cuántas ha comprado y a qué entrada aprox? ¿Los 431 son miles de Euros o GBP?

Thx


----------



## clinadin (29 Jul 2021)

Veremos a ver si mañana no hay importantes caídas, al ser viernes y acabarse el mes de julio


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

A los que tenéis Twitter, si podéis mover este tuit y taggear a Clayton para ver si podemos entrevistarlo estaría de lujo. Gracias!!!


----------



## lodero (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A los que tenéis Twitter, si podéis mover este tuit y taggear a Clayton para ver si podemos entrevistarlo estaría de lujo. Gracias!!!



Igual se podría recopilar, aunque sea por privado, el número de acciones de los momentum followers, igual sale no muy despreciable y le caemos en gracia


----------



## Manolito-14 (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A los que tenéis Twitter, si podéis mover este tuit y taggear a Clayton para ver si podemos entrevistarlo estaría de lujo. Gracias!!!



Allá voy a intentarlo!
A parte de eso...
Preguntale al capi si nos da luz verde para comprar qfin de nuevo, es que jodeeer, está ya a unos precios mucho más que tentadores. La ostia que se ha pegado es más fuerte que la de sus semejantes. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Allá voy a intentarlo!
> A parte de eso...
> Preguntale al capi si nos da luz verde para comprar qfin de nuevo, es que jodeeer, está ya a unos precios mucho más que tentadores. La ostia que se ha pegado es más fuerte que la de sus semejantes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A217F mediante Tapatalk



Yo compraría antes FINV que QFIN. FINV está asquerosamente barata y no ha tenido el problema de QFIN y además tiene más calidad en mi opinión.

Para.mi ahora es un tema de timing. Hay que asegurarse que se entra (quien quiera entrar) ANTES de los resultados trimestrales


----------



## Pepotin (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo compraría antes FINV que QFIN. FINV está asquerosamente barata y no ha tenido el problema de QFIN y además tiene más calidad en mi opinión.
> 
> Para.mi ahora es un tema de timing. Hay que asegurarse que se entra (quien quiera entrar) ANTES de los resultados trimestrales



Oye capi, 
a los precios actuales, y antes de que den resultados, FINV o CANGO? o 50% - 50%?


----------



## Bijouk (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo compraría antes FINV que QFIN. FINV está asquerosamente barata y no ha tenido el problema de QFIN y además tiene más calidad en mi opinión.
> 
> Para.mi ahora es un tema de timing. Hay que asegurarse que se entra (quien quiera entrar) ANTES de los resultados trimestrales



Buenas, sabes para cuándo tocan los de FINV? 08/25/21 ?
y los de TIGR? 8/17/2021?


----------



## eduin712 (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A los que tenéis Twitter, si podéis mover este tuit y taggear a Clayton para ver si podemos entrevistarlo estaría de lujo. Gracias!!!



Hecho!


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jul 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Buenas, sabes para cuándo tocan los de FINV? 08/25/21 ?



El 24 dice benzinga, diría que son estimaciones porque no han anunciado aún la fecha definitiva.

TIGR no la llevo pero creo que lo mismo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

No está mal que mi principal posición vaya asi


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

Pepotin dijo:


> Oye capi,
> a los precios actuales, y antes de que den resultados, FINV o CANGO? o 50% - 50%?



Es complicado porque FINV es de más calidad y está más barata (tampoco muchísimo más, pero si algo más) pero CANGO está en un mercado con menos competencia, aunque los próximos trimestres a nivel de resultados van a ser mejores los de FINV


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No está mal que mi principal posición vaya asi
> Ver archivo adjunto 728723



Aprovechando esto de Kistos... ¿cómo hacéis para valorar la directiva de una empresa? Creo que sería interesante un programa hablando de ello


----------



## Bijouk (30 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No está mal que mi principal posición vaya asi
> Ver archivo adjunto 728723



Mi primera es la pirata griega. La segunda ofenomeno. Sabemos cuándo presenta resultados ofenomeno? Igual le meto un tiento antes...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Jul 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Mi primera es la pirata griega. La segunda ofenomeno. Sabemos cuándo presenta resultados ofenomeno? Igual le meto un tiento antes...



En septiembre, pero no han dado fecha aun


----------



## el loco babulia (30 Jul 2021)

No me he podido resistir y he pillado unas qfin a 20.50, a añadir a unas Tigr a 14.30 del martes, solo le pido al partido que se vaya de vacaciones en agosto sino


----------



## VandeBel (30 Jul 2021)

Dentro en Finv. A lo tonto ya tengo de Cango, Kistos, Morses, Tigr más Finv.


----------



## Pepotin (2 Ago 2021)

Kistos a 240 y el gas sigue subiendo.
O fenomeno y Kaspi salvando en parte la sangria china, y mañana BABA da resultados......


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2021)

KISTOS va viento en popa. Es un no tocar aunque se vaya a 1000 peniques. Estas son las mejores inversiones, las que una vez aciertas no tienes que hacer NADA


----------



## Szissor (2 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> KISTOS va viento en popa. Es un no tocar aunque se vaya a 1000 peniques. Estas son las mejores inversiones, las que una vez aciertas no tienes que hacer NADA



Yo me estoy planteando ampliar. Pero no sé si esperar a buscar un precio más bajo, no sé si entrar mejor en otras empresas para diversificar un poco mi cartera. 

Lo bueno que le veo a kistos es que me da una seguridad enorme a largo plazo.


----------



## MonoInversor (2 Ago 2021)

Hoy nos ha dado dividendo la morsita; entretanto Kistos disparada en los 240 madre mía; mis dieses!


----------



## jjh (3 Ago 2021)

Capi, danos la primicia de qué te ha contestado el gran Clayton por DM!


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

jjh dijo:


> Capi, danos la primicia de qué te ha contestado el gran Clayton por DM!



Te puedo decir que estamos BIEN. Vamos a ver si todo llega a buen puerto, pero vamos bien enfocados


----------



## Conejo europeo (4 Ago 2021)

He descubierto una empresa interesantísima nada menos que en Grecia.

Se llama Jumbo SA (GRS282183003), y es un vendedor minorista de juguetes, artículos de papelería, de decoración y otros. Tiene poca deuda, los fundamentales en general parecen sólidos, reparte un dividendo muy generoso desde hace años (el último de casi un 8%) y el negocio parece estar bien dirigido, la tendencia de las acciones a largo plazo es claramente al alza.



https://es.investing.com/equities/jumbo?cid=976861





Funcionan bien, en Grecia tienen bastante cuota de mercado. Hace poco abrieron la tienda online para Chipre, y pronto la abrirán también para Rumanía. Parece que tienen margen para expandirse y crecer aún. Tienen presencia también en Bosnia, Bulgaria, Skopia, Albania, Montenegro, Serbia e indirectamente en Israel.

Cotiza a PER 13, que creo que es razonable para una empresa con tan buena pinta. La había oído mencionar alguna vez. Grecia es un país que conozco, y esta es una de las empresas más grandes de la bolsa de Atenas. Pero nunca me había puesto a ver los fundamentales, y ha sido una grata sorpresa. Supongo que no es de extrañar, ya que los mercados menos populares también son los menos analizados.

Puntos en contra: posible competencia de Amazon (Jumbo no tiene marca propia, y Amazon aún no está implantado con tienda propia en esos países), la baja natalidad de la mayoría de los países en los que opera (menos niños, menos mercado para una empresa así, aunque no es solo de juguetes) y la economía frágil de su región.

¿Algún comentario, que me han dicho que por aquí hay expertos en value? Yo me quedo pendiente de ella. Y al que le interesen los dividendos, o la inversión en la "Europa emergente", desde luego que le eche un vistazo.


----------



## Noctis (4 Ago 2021)

Cuando he leído Grecia me he acojonado, griega solo aguanto a una que es Angeliki. Habría que ver la directiva, pero es interesante lo que cuentas


----------



## Conejo europeo (4 Ago 2021)

Noctis dijo:


> Cuando he leído Grecia me he acojonado, griega solo aguanto a una que es Angeliki. Habría que ver la directiva, pero es interesante lo que cuentas



Es una mezcla entre el Toys R Us y un bazar chino. Por lo que he visto, las tiendas grandes que tiene son mitad juguetería, mitad bazar:





https://www.e-jumbo.gr/











ALL COMPANIES < Group-Parent | Jumbo







corporate.e-jumbo.gr





Es el tipo de empresa que volvería loco a Peter Lynch. Y ojo, que no solo tiene cosas Γιώργος de mierda, también trabaja con marcas buenas y merchandising oficial.


----------



## Noctis (4 Ago 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Es una mezcla entre el Toys R Us y un bazar chino. Por lo que he visto, las tiendas grandes que tiene son mitad juguetería, mitad bazar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te digo que pinta interesante, este finde si tengo algo de tiempo me miro los reportes y ya os contaré.


----------



## Conejo europeo (4 Ago 2021)

Noctis dijo:


> Ya te digo que pinta interesante, este finde si tengo algo de tiempo me miro los reportes y ya os contaré.



Muchísimas gracias, a la espera quedo. Me gusta pensar en mí mismo como inversor value, pero... mis capacidades de análisis aún dejan que desear. Por eso me gusta escuchar a los que sí sabéis, jeje.

Este es el apartado de relaciones con inversores de su web en inglés:









ALL COMPANIES < Group-Parent | Jumbo







corporate.e-jumbo.gr





Y este es el equipo directivo:









Board of Directors < CORPORATE GOVERNANCE | Jumbo







corporate.e-jumbo.gr


----------



## Noctis (5 Ago 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, a la espera quedo. Me gusta pensar en mí mismo como inversor value, pero... mis capacidades de análisis aún dejan que desear. Por eso me gusta escuchar a los que sí sabéis, jeje.
> 
> Este es el apartado de relaciones con inversores de su web en inglés:
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco soy ningún experto precisamente, pero estará bien que si hay interés, entre todos lo veamos para ver donde nos podemos equivocar en la tesis de inversión.


----------



## lodero (5 Ago 2021)

Dentro de finv, más vale tarde que nunca (o eso espero)


----------



## Noctis (7 Ago 2021)

Hace poco el usuario Conejo Europeo trajo una empresa que me pareció interesante y la he estado mirando un poco más del análisis inicial que nos trajo el compañero. Se trata de Jumbo SA, una empresa griega. Hay algunas cosas que ya las comentó Conejo Europeo en el mensaje en el que la trajo, por lo tanto, pido perdón por repetirlas, pero lo veo necesario en este pequeño análisis.

*Que es: *

Jumbo S.A. se dedica a la venta al por menor de juguetes, productos para bebés, artículos de regalo, productos para el hogar, papelería, artículos de temporada y decoración, libros y productos relacionados. A 31 de diciembre de 2020, la empresa opera 80 tiendas, incluyendo 52 tiendas en Grecia, 5 tiendas en Chipre, 9 tiendas en Bulgaria y 14 tiendas en Rumanía. También opera e-jumbo, una tienda online. Además, la empresa se dedica a la venta al por mayor de juguetes y productos relacionados.







+ 2 tiendas online (Grecia y Chipre).

*Impacto del Covid:*

El impacto del Covid ha perjudicado en mayor o menor medida en todos los países en los que opera la empresa. Con respecto a 2019, en enero subieron las ventas un 13% y en febrero un 23%, por lo tanto, la empresa crecía a márgenes interesantes hasta marzo que fue cuando se impuso la primera suspensión temporal, tanto las tiendas minoristas, como las que están en centros comerciales, que duraron hasta finales de mayo.

Es decir, que en la primera suspensión un trimestre se les va a tomar por culo. En abril, sus 2 tiendas online registraron una fuerte demanda, aunque no he encontrado cuanto vendieron exactamente. En los meses posteriores de mayo en adelante, fueron abriendo poco a poco, y sus ventas crecieron con respecto a esos mismos meses en 2019. Sin embargo, noviembre y diciembre ocurrió la segunda suspensión temporal. Por resumir, la empresa ha disminuido la facturación más de un 18% de 848 millones € a 694 millones.

*Las Cuentas:*

(_En otras circunstancias me miraría el informe más detallado, pues siempre hay cosas importantes que están bien saberlas que no tienen relación con las cuentas contables, pero afectan a la empresa, vaya si afectan, por ejemplo: el 70% de sus productos provienen de China, con todas las posibles repercusiones que eso puede generar en tema riesgos, en este caso por falta de tiempo no lo he mirado demasiado_).

Ingresos: Lo he comentado arriba, han ingresado 694 millones por ventas, el año anterior ingresaron 848 millones. Sin contar los ingresos de 2020 por el tema del Covid como algo excepcional, sus ingresos en los últimos 6 años, han crecido un 8,33% anual (de media). No es que sea un gran margen a eso súmale los problemas del sector tipo competencia por ninguna barrera de entrada y el auge de competidores con perfil de comercio digital que podrían venir a comerles la tostada.

Es cierto que tratan de expandirse poco a poco, pero nadie sabe si los ingresos acabarán subiendo. Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que no es una empresa de crecimiento precisamente, se trata de ver si está lo suficientemente barata como para que compensen los márgenes, que ya digo que la empresa crece, pero que al menor problema esos ingresos pueden bajar hasta llegar a la situación de que no crezca.







*AVISO: *Cuidado con algunos screeners que te ponen de info de 2019 solo una parte, de tal forma que al compararlo con 2020 parece que han crecido, viendo que en 2019 ganaron 512 millones y si veis la imagen del reporte son 848, han ganado menos. Un ejemplo:







Gastos: No tengo mucho que comentar aquí, han bajado los ingresos, por lo tanto, los costes de venta también han bajado. Por comentar, restándole los gastos, lo cierto es que el margen operativo es casi del 25% este año, siendo la media a 7 años (esta vez contando el 2020) es del 21% anual. La empresa lleva desde 2004 con unos márgenes que oscilan entre el 22 y el 28%. Y de momento la cosa no parece cambiar, por lo tanto, aunque el aumento de ingresos es bajo, al menos el margen es decente. Pero como digo, el riesgo antes mencionado puede hacerles bajar el margen debido a la competencia por bajar precios. Riesgo que todavía no se ha producido y puede que no se produzca, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. (aunque con estos márgenes, los digitales lo mismo se animan…).



Beneficios:







Pues eso, 138 millones, comparándolo a los 177 millones de 2019, más de un 28% de descenso, pero al menos han tenido beneficios teniendo sus 80 tiendas cerradas 5 meses del año. No creo que sea el que más ha bajado, aunque aquí no tengo ninguna base para decirlo.



*Balance*:

La empresa tiene en caja 380 millones + 12 millones en depósitos a corto plazo. También reflejan como activos financieros otros 272 millones, que, al no mirar el informe completo, desconozco que es, inventarios de 230 millones. Lo importante es que tiene casi 400 millones de € de cash de forma casi inmediata. Su deuda total es de 450 millones (135 millones a corto plazo y 315 millones a largo) Relativamente hablando tienen muy muy poca deuda, y parece que está bastante controlada (no he visto el tema de la estructuración ni de plazos ni de intereses) pero podrían quitársela con facilidad.

Por hablar algo más, hablemos de ampliaciones de capital y acciones en circulación. Desde el año 2004 hasta ahora la empresa ha aumentado su número de acciones en un 19%, y lleva con las mismas acciones (136 millones) desde el año 2014. No veo ningún problema en este sentido.

*Flujo de caja:*

Tampoco he visto nada raro en los flujos de caja. Se han gastado casi 27 millones en activos, me imagino que algo habrán comprado, esto es lo malo de no mirarme el informe completo, asumo que van comprando poco a poco para seguir expandiéndose.

*Dividendo, Per…:*







La empresa ha repartido en 2020 0.61€ por acción de dividendo. Este 2021 en varios screeners me figuran que ha pagado 1.09€ asumiendo que es así, otro aumento considerable de dividendo. En 2020 el BPA es de 1.02€. Eso es un Payout de casi el 60%, es decir, no demasiado alto. Ahora bien, habría que mirar las cuentas de 2021, porque pagar 1.09€ por acción es un aumento grande y habría que ver cuánto ha sido el BPA de 2021, para saber si es sostenible. Suponiendo que mantengan este dividendo o incluso lo aumenten, a precio de hoy me sale un dividendo de más de un 8%. Me sale un Per de 13 con beneficio de 2020, que no es un Per alto pero no es lo que se dice un chollo.

En mi opinión yo por ahora no entraré en ella. Tendría que estudiar más la directiva, que no la he mirado, profundizar más en el informe, conocer el sector para saber los problemas, algunos se han mencionado ya, pero otros no. Sumado a la dependencia de China… Creo que en este hilo hay opciones de inversión con mucho mejor riesgo/recompensa que esta empresa. Aunque eso sí, esta empresa parece tener sobre todo estabilidad. Y si alguien busca eso pues oye, que da un 8% de dividendo en una empresa que crece poco, pero con márgenes decentes.

Me imagino que está en Grecia, y si eso es así, la retención por divi es si no me equivoco de un 25%, mucho cuidado con eso.

Reporte Anual: https://corporate.e-jumbo.gr/uploads/158697/9a9c_jumboannualreport_31122020_en.pdf


----------



## Conejo europeo (8 Ago 2021)

Noctis dijo:


> Hace poco el usuario Conejo Europeo trajo una empresa que me pareció interesante y la he estado mirando un poco más del análisis inicial que nos trajo el compañero. Se trata de Jumbo SA, una empresa griega. Hay algunas cosas que ya las comentó Conejo Europeo en el mensaje en el que la trajo, por lo tanto, pido perdón por repetirlas, pero lo veo necesario en este pequeño análisis.
> 
> *Que es: *
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por el aporte.

Solo un comentario: has mencionado varias veces el bajón de 2019 a 2020 como algo negativo. No creo que deba tenerse tan en cuenta, por lo anómalo que fue ese año, y porque la venta online aún están en proceso de expandirla. A mediados de 2020 abrieron la tienda online para Chipre, y este año tienen previsto abrir la de Rumanía. Países en los que Amazon no tiene tanta ventaja competitiva como aquí en España. No es un mal desarrollo.

Visto lo visto, creo que yo sí voy a entrar. Será junto a la canadiense Extendicare Inc una de mis empresas de alto dividendo.


----------



## Noctis (8 Ago 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Solo un comentario: has mencionado varias veces el bajón de 2019 a 2020 como algo negativo. No creo que deba tenerse tan en cuenta, por lo anómalo que fue ese año, y porque la venta online aún están en proceso de expandirla. A mediados de 2020 abrieron la tienda online para Chipre, y este año tienen previsto abrir la de Rumanía. Países en los que Amazon no tiene tanta ventaja competitiva como aquí en España. No es un mal desarrollo.
> 
> Visto lo visto, creo que yo sí voy a entrar. Será junto a la canadiense Extendicare Inc una de mis empresas de alto dividendo.



Cuando dije lo del bajón, la primera vez fue por el tema Covid, y la segunda porque estaba hablando de Ingresos, los puse en temas separados. De hecho en la media de crecimiento de ventas no lo comenté por eso mismo, porque es algo atípico y es tonteria reflejar esa bajada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ago 2021)

Empezamos!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Ago 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Buenas, sabes para cuándo tocan los de FINV? 08/25/21 ?
> y los de TIGR? 8/17/2021?



Confirmado FINV el 23 de agosto


----------



## bientop (9 Ago 2021)

Ya que salió el tema el domingo y comentabas que preferías entrar en huya en vez de ampliar doyu llegado el caso... Que opinas sobre rotar de doyu a huya para acumular minusvalías y ahorrar impuestos en la declaración (al menos los que vivimos en España)? 

La caída de doyu desde máximos es mayor hasta ahora, la recuperación está por ver. Otra posibilidad quizás sería usar opciones para cubrirse y poder tener las minusvalías igualmente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Ago 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Confirmado FINV el 23 de agosto



Vamos que hay que cargar la semana que viene sí o sí. Está bien saberlo


----------



## Vitkoye (10 Ago 2021)

La earnings call de Qfin será el 19 de agosto


----------



## lodero (10 Ago 2021)

Resultados Moneyme el 30 de agosto


https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210805/02403879.pdf



Momento de cargar más?
PS: Feliz San Lorenzo a todos los oscenses


----------



## morgat (10 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Resultados Moneyme el 30 de agosto
> 
> 
> https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210805/02403879.pdf
> ...



Pero MoneyMe presento los resultados no hace mucho, no?


----------



## lodero (10 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Pero MoneyMe presento los resultados no hace mucho, no?



Fue una "actualización" (update) de resultados. Imagino que para calentar la acción.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Ago 2021)

*iShares Automation & Robotics ETF*

+30.77% anualizado desde hace 5 años.
+153.84% en 5 años.
Ultimo año , +45%

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Resultados Moneyme el 30 de agosto
> 
> 
> https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210805/02403879.pdf
> ...



Yo tengo en mente cargar más si baja a 2


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Fue una "actualización" (update) de resultados. Imagino que para calentar la acción.



Lo primero es cierto, lo segundo no. Son una empresa muy transparente tratando de sacar bastantes updates y dar mucha info, pero no para calentar el valor, es más, muchos de sus anteriores updates los sacaban en días malisimos de mercado, lo que hacía que no moviera la acción para nada porque eran días claramente vendedores.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2021)

Capi, el año pasado si no me equivoco, el tigre publico los resultados el 18 de Agosto; y recientemente hicieron un offering a 24,5 me equivoco? alguna idea de cuando van a presentar q2?


----------



## pedro.rgo (10 Ago 2021)

Buenas noticias con Qfin






360 DigiTech Announces the Return of 360 Jietiao to App Stores | 360 DigiTech, Inc.


SHANGHAI, Aug. 09, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- 360 DigiTech, Inc. (QFIN) (“360 DigiTech” or the “Company”), a data driven, technology empowered digital platform, today announced that its 360 Jietiao app (the “ App ”) is being restored to app stores for downloads in succession.




ir.360shuke.com


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (11 Ago 2021)

Que pasa hoy con litb ?


----------



## Bijouk (11 Ago 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Que pasa hoy con litb ?



que he deseado con muchas ganas que subiera...


----------



## Noctis (12 Ago 2021)

Mierda, yo tenia la orden puesta de LITB a 0,96 y obviamente no ha llegado a entrar


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ago 2021)

Pues esta noche he comprado más MoneyMe

Con ganas de ampliar más PowerBand si baja un poco estos días


----------



## MonoInversor (13 Ago 2021)

Se han publicado algunas noticias de Morses. Parece que las cosas van bien.



https://www.morsesclubplc.com/media/k30jos4d/morses-trading-statement-13aug2021.pdf





https://www.morsesclubplc.com/media/bnmjcimi/morses-recommended-proposals-for-the-introduction-of-u-money-13aug2021.pdf


----------



## Ratziel (14 Ago 2021)

__





Preparen la vaselina, China dejará 14-21dias los barcos en cuarentena







www.burbuja.info


----------



## clinadin (18 Ago 2021)

Menudo subidón de Cango previo a resultados!!! Me alegro por los que estéis dentro (yo no lo estoy por miedo a la sangría china que hay en las últimas semanas y no creo que entre tras estas subidas).
Y por supuesto, enhorabuena a los chicos de Momentum, porque una vez más han tenido muy buen ojo.


----------



## pedro.rgo (19 Ago 2021)

QFIN batiendo récord de ingresos y aprobando un plan de recompra de acciones de hasta 200 millones de dólares


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ago 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> QFIN batiendo récord de ingresos y aprobando un plan de recompra de acciones de hasta 200 millones de dólares



SACADISIMA de QFIN. Muy muy contento.

Y el lunes FINV


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (20 Ago 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> QFIN batiendo récord de ingresos y aprobando un plan de recompra de acciones de hasta 200 millones de dólares



"hasta" pero , hay minimo ? comprar 1 accion o incluso "ninguna" accion seria posible ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ago 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> "hasta" pero , hay minimo ? comprar 1 accion o incluso una accion entra ?



No, no hay mínimo


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ago 2021)

Pero vamos no hay mínimo para nadie a nivel regulatorio. Las empresas lo anuncian todas de la misma forma que lo hizo QFIN


----------



## lodero (20 Ago 2021)

Otra noticia de Moneyme, a ver si algún experto la interpreta :
"In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 3.10A, MoneyMe (ASX: MME) advises that 62,037,462 fully paid ordinary shares which are subject to voluntary escrow arrangements will be released from voluntary escrow on Wednesday 1 September 2021, being the second trading day after the date on which MoneyMe releases its annual financial results for the financial year ending 30 June 2021."



https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210820/02409668.pdf


Saludos y buen verano


----------



## morgat (20 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Otra noticia de Moneyme, a ver si algún experto la interpreta :
> "In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 3.10A, MoneyMe (ASX: MME) advises that 62,037,462 fully paid ordinary shares which are subject to voluntary escrow arrangements will be released from voluntary escrow on Wednesday 1 September 2021, being the second trading day after the date on which MoneyMe releases its annual financial results for the financial year ending 30 June 2021."
> 
> 
> ...




Offering de accionistas o propietarios?


----------



## whoisjohngalt (20 Ago 2021)

lodero dijo:


> Otra noticia de Moneyme, a ver si algún experto la interpreta :
> "In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 3.10A, MoneyMe (ASX: MME) advises that 62,037,462 fully paid ordinary shares which are subject to voluntary escrow arrangements will be released from voluntary escrow on Wednesday 1 September 2021, being the second trading day after the date on which MoneyMe releases its annual financial results for the financial year ending 30 June 2021."
> 
> 
> ...



Buena info, parece que aproximadamente un 60% de las acciones de MME están sujetas a un compromiso de no venta hasta pasado un año de la IPO. 

Estaría bien saber si afecta solo a ejecutas / institucionales o también hay empleados "de base" a los que les repartiesen acciones en la IPO (que tendrían más tendencia a vender). 

Iba a entrar antes de resultados, pero igual me espero.


----------



## el loco babulia (20 Ago 2021)

Qfin ha traído la vida a todas las chinas.


----------



## el loco babulia (21 Ago 2021)

China CSRC to Create Conditions for Audit Cooperation With U.S.


China’s securities regulators vowed to create conditions to push for China-U.S. cooperation on companies’ audit and supervision among work to be focused on for the second half of this year, according to a statement of China Securities Regulatory Commission after a mid-year work meeting Friday.




news.bloombergtax.com


----------



## morgat (21 Ago 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> China CSRC to Create Conditions for Audit Cooperation With U.S.
> 
> 
> China’s securities regulators vowed to create conditions to push for China-U.S. cooperation on companies’ audit and supervision among work to be focused on for the second half of this year, according to a statement of China Securities Regulatory Commission after a mid-year work meeting Friday.
> ...




Si es verdad traería mucha tranquilidad


----------



## Tiemblos (23 Ago 2021)

FinVolution Group Reports Second Quarter 2021 Unaudited Financial Results


FinVolution Group ("FinVolution," or the "Company") (NYSE: FINV), a leading fintech platform in China, today announced its unaudited financial results for the second quarter ended June 30, 2021....



ir.finvgroup.com


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Ago 2021)

Que ha pasado con finvo? Iba tothemoon y se ha quedado en nada


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Ago 2021)

*Muy buenos resultados de FINV. El guidance* de Q3 es muy fuerte y la parte internacional y nueva de SME cohetea. La entrada en Vietnam si sale bien puede ser muy buena a medio plazo. Este management lo está haciendo muy bien, pero tengo que leer la earnings transcript aun


----------



## Ratziel (24 Ago 2021)

He perdido el acceso a mi cuenta de IBKR. ¿El nombre de usuario es la dirección de email?


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Ago 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> He perdido el acceso a mi cuenta de IBKR. ¿El nombre de usuario es la dirección de email?



Si les llamas te lo diran. A mi se me olvido una vez


----------



## Minadeperro (24 Ago 2021)

Prueba con la parte inicial de tu correo hasta el @. Instintivamente solemos hacer eso en este tipo de login.


----------



## Ratziel (24 Ago 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si les llamas te lo diran. A mi se me olvido una vez





Minadeperro dijo:


> Prueba con la parte inicial de tu correo hasta el @. Instintivamente solemos hacer eso en este tipo de login.



Gracias a los tres.


----------



## lodero (25 Ago 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Gracias a los tres.



Yo uso un gestor de contraseñas (lastpass, hay otros), muy recomendable, para no ir repitiendo ni usuarios ni contraseñas


----------



## Minadeperro (30 Ago 2021)

Buenas tardes señor @arriba/abajo .

¿Qué recomiendas hacer con TIGR? Yo hice un poco de paco trading en la última subida que tuvo, antes de la masacre china, pensando en comprar más abajo. Salió bien afortunadamente y no dejo de mirarla para volver a entrar. 

Dan resultados el próximo 10 de septiembre creo. ¿Entrarías a este precio o esperamos a resultados para ver cómo ha ido el trimestre? Tengo la sensación de que, por buenos que sean, al mercado el va importar tres cojones viendo la reacción con FINV y QFIN.

Mil gracias señor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Ago 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Buenas tardes señor @arriba/abajo .
> 
> ¿Qué recomiendas hacer con TIGR? Yo hice un poco de paco trading en la última subida que tuvo, antes de la masacre china, pensando en comprar más abajo. Salió bien afortunadamente y no dejo de mirarla para volver a entrar.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la idea de entrar ANTES de resultados porque espero que sean muy buenos y a nivel de EPS con el apalancamiento operativo que tienen deberían ya hundir el PER bastante. Probablemente entre comprando calls a largo plazo (enero 2022 mínimo) pero eso lo veré la semana que viene según a qué precio este todo


----------



## Bijouk (31 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo tengo la idea de entrar ANTES de resultados porque espero que sean muy buenos y a nivel de EPS con el apalancamiento operativo que tienen deberían ya hundir el PER bastante. Probablemente entre comprando calls a largo plazo (enero 2022 mínimo) pero eso lo veré la semana que viene según a qué precio este todo



Hago algo mal? A mi en IB solo me salen calls hasta Octubre


----------



## RockLobster (31 Ago 2021)

Bijouk dijo:


> Hago algo mal? A mi en IB solo me salen calls hasta Octubre



En el interfaz hay Una opcion para qué Te nuestra mas o menos strikes y mas o menos opciones de fecha.

Rebusca un Poco por las opciones y lo veras!


----------



## morgat (2 Sep 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado finalmente con MoneyMe? La esperábamos en 2 o menos y está volviendo a recuperar el vuelo...
Parece que los insiders no van a vender a estos precios o aún es muy pronto para saberlo?


----------



## Ratziel (2 Sep 2021)

Estoy flipando con IBKR. He perdido mi nombre de usuario y no sé cómo recuperarlo. Te metes en las FAQ y dice que te pongas en contacto con atención al cliente por teléfono, pero solo te sale un formulario para enviar un email al que no me han respondido desde hace ya varios días. No encuentro el supuesto numero de teléfono en la web, así que he llamado al 00800-42-276537 que he encontrado por ahí en Internet y me sale una locución diciendo que la atención en español no está disponible. ¿Qué coño hago?


----------



## Malus (2 Sep 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Estoy flipando con IBKR. He perdido mi nombre de usuario y no sé cómo recuperarlo. Te metes en las FAQ y dice que te pongas en contacto con atención al cliente por teléfono, pero solo te sale un formulario para enviar un email al que no me han respondido desde hace ya varios días. No encuentro el supuesto numero de teléfono en la web, así que he llamado al 00800-42-276537 que he encontrado por ahí en Internet y me sale una locución diciendo que la atención en español no está disponible. ¿Qué coño hago?



Con lo de perderlo, te refieres a que no te acuerdas del mismo? En este caso, has probado a buscar en tu correo o mensajes la informacion que te enviaron cuando contrataste la cuenta? 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratziel (2 Sep 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Con lo de perderlo, te refieres a que no te acuerdas del mismo? En este caso, has probado a buscar en tu correo o mensajes la informacion que te enviaron cuando contrataste la cuenta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk



Sí, pero no viene por ningún lado. Parece ser que lo eliges tú mismo al darte de alta.


----------



## Malus (2 Sep 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Sí, pero no viene por ningún lado. Parece ser que lo eliges tú mismo al darte de alta.



Pues vaya putada, yo no tengo cuenta en IB pero supongo que ya habras probado a usar la ayuda de recuperacion en el login que si no te acuerdas del usuario te pide correo, fecha nacimiento y dni para enviartelo por correo.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio1saM (2 Sep 2021)

Y si no llámales al teléfono de atención al cliente en inglés y si no les entiendes tendrás que hacer lo que puedas.


----------



## Ratziel (2 Sep 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Pues vaya putada, yo no tengo cuenta en IB pero supongo que ya habras probado a usar la ayuda de recuperacion en el login que si no te acuerdas del usuario te pide correo, fecha nacimiento y dni para enviartelo por correo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk



¿Dónde has visto eso? Yo no he encontrado forma. Solo encuentro para recuperar la contraseña, pero no el nombre de usuario.


----------



## Malus (2 Sep 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Dónde has visto eso? Yo no he encontrado forma. Solo encuentro para recuperar la contraseña, pero no el nombre de usuario.



En la web, cuando te aparece para meter usuario y pass, si pinchas en "necesitas ayuda" te sale para elegir entre si no te acuerdas del usuario o de la contraseña.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratziel (2 Sep 2021)

Malus dijo:


> En la web, cuando te aparece para meter usuario y pass, si pinchas en "necesitas ayuda" te sale para elegir entre si no te acuerdas del usuario o de la contraseña.



Hostia que bueno. He ido a buscar esa opción y al entrar en otro apartado de login diferente al que estaba viendo días atrás de repente el Google Chrome tenía recordado mi usuario. Ya he podido entrar!


----------



## Ratziel (7 Sep 2021)

Subidita muy rica de Kistos. Creo que la llevais muchos.


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Sep 2021)

No se habla del último trading update de MME
https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210907/02418739.pdf



Relacionado con la noticia reciente de venta voluntaria de acciones (creo que es lo mismo, no sé si las fechas cuadran)
https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210903/02417541.pdf



Y algún institucional vendiendo, pero poco.
https://investors.moneyme.com.au/DownloadFile.axd?file=/Report/ComNews/20210907/02418739.pdf


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (10 Sep 2021)

UP Fintech EPADS misses by $0.18, misses on revenue


UP Fintech (TIGR): Q2 Non-GAAP EPADS of -$0.03 misses by $0.18; GAAP EPS of -$0.15.Revenue of $60.23M (+98.7% Y/Y) misses by $14.55M.Press ReleaseTotal account balance reached...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Ratziel (19 Sep 2021)

Qué calladitos estáis últimamente. ¿Os habéis mudado y yo no me he enterado?


----------



## Malus (19 Sep 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Qué calladitos estáis últimamente. ¿Os habéis mudado y yo no me he enterado?



Estan todos en el discord de momentum y han dejado esto desierto.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nololeo (21 Nov 2021)

y tanto.. .. yo que entraba aquí a informarme.., tendré que bajarme el Discordd y que me acepten


----------



## Cuqui (21 Nov 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> y tanto.. .. yo que entraba aquí a informarme.., tendré que bajarme el Discordd y que me acepten



Creo recordar que la entrada es directa con la invitacion. Es mucho mas facil interactuar alli que en un foro.


----------



## Zoeric (31 Mar 2022)

Refloto hilo ya mítico.
Kistos muy cerquita de ATH.
Por si alguien no la conoce, aún está a tiempo de subirse.
Mire que gas tengo señora! Limpio, europedo y para toda la familia.


----------

